# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Εξπρές Πήγασος [Express Pegasus, Express Dionysos, Espresso Malta, Espresso Venezia]

## Spyros

Ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια του το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ εδω και 2 μερες...Για πρωτη φορα στην ιστορια του το πλοιο δρομολογειται απο Πειραια για Παρο,Ναξο,Ιο,Σαντορινη κανοντας τα δρομολογια στη θεση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 
Παντως προς το παρον το εχουν δει θετικα οι "δυσκολοι" επιβατες της Παροναξιας  που με δυο Blue Star καθημερινα..οπως και να το κανουμε εχουν "κακομαθει" πια...

----------


## Spyros

Ταξιδι το Μ.Σαββατο Πειραια Παρο και οι παρατηρησεις ηταν οι εξης θετικοτατες...
Το πλοιο εσωτερικα πολυ καλα διατηρημενο, αλλα και τα εξωτερικα του καταστρωματα ηταν πολυ καθαρα...
5 παρα κατι ωρες η διαρκεια του ταξιδιου και ειναι η πρωτη φορα που συμβατικο πεφτει κατω του 5ωρου για Παρο...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

όντως Θετικότατο Σπύρο....
Θα συνεχίσει τα δρομολόγια η θα επανέλθει το καλοκαίρι  :Confused:

----------


## Spyros

Δυστυχως Νικο θα επανελθει Ικαρια Σαμο απο 3 Μαιου...
Τουλαχζιστον επιστρεφει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ οποτε κατι ειναι κι αυτο...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Πρόσφατα, μιλώντας με καποιους γνωστούς μου από Σέριφο που είπαν πως αντάξιο πλοίο του Πήγασου, δεν έχει έρθει στη γραμμή των Δ. Κυκλάδων. ¶νετο, καθαρό και με όμορφους χώρους και καμπίνες.

----------


## parianos

το Εξπρες Πηγασος τελικα θα κανει τα δρομολογια του τα βραδυνα απο Πειραια για Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Θηρα στις 22:00 το βραδυ το ερχομενο καλοκαιρι πιθανοτατα απο 1 Ιουλιου. Για Ικαρια-Σαμο αυτη την γραμμη θα αναλαβει το Νησος Μυκονος.

----------


## iletal1

> Πρόσφατα, μιλώντας με καποιους γνωστούς μου από Σέριφο που είπαν πως αντάξιο πλοίο του Πήγασου, δεν έχει έρθει στη γραμμή των Δ. Κυκλάδων. ¶νετο, καθαρό και με όμορφους χώρους και καμπίνες.


Και δεν έχουν άδικο.Πηγαίνω στη Σίφνο κάθε χρόνο το καλοκαίρι από το 1995, τότε που έκανε το δρομολόγιο με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΜΗΛΟΣ, πάντοτε στην ώρα του χωρίς καθυστερήσεις, και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα στη φουρτούνα. Με γεμάτο 8άρι ανάμεσα Σέριφο - Σίφνο και το διασκεδάζαμε. Ακριβώς τα ίδια λένε και στη Σίφνο. Από τότε που το βγάλανε από τη γραμμή η κατασταση έγινε δράμα.

----------


## jumpman

Pou vrisketai o Phgasos auth th stigmh?

----------


## NAXOS

Aυτη τη στιγμη ειναι δεμενο μεχρι τις 7 Ιανουαριου που θ αντικαταστηση το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ στη γραμμη της Σαμου για να παη αυτο στα Χανια.

----------


## George

Νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας είναι.

----------


## iletal1

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 604

----------


## Giorgos_D

Φωτισε το ματι μας... :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Φωτισε το ματι μας...


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ!Δεν παιζεσαι !

----------


## iletal1

ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΛΑΚΕΙΑ  ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ  ΣΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΜΙΚΡΗΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ.ΙΣΩ Σ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.:-(

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στη Σίφνο αγαπήθηκε πολύ. Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θα το ήθελαν ακόμα και τώρα πίσω. Τη διαδρομή Πειραιά-Σίφνος την έκανε, στο express δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής, 4 ώρες και 20 λεπτά (φυσικά επί Βεντούρη). 
Εδώ στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου.

Το Πήγασος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## viramola

Σαν τσαρουχι ειναι

----------


## Apostolos

Η αλλιώς μπανάνα! (οι φίλοι και εραστές ας μήν με παρεξηγήσουμε πλακα κάνουμε)

----------


## AegeanIslands

Kι ομως η Μπανανα φτιαχνει.
Εδω μια λυση που δεν προτεινω αλλα για να 
ανοιξει η κουβεντα....
riviera.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατά τη γνώμη μου μια τόσο ευρεία μετασκευή όπως η παραπάνω είναι ατυχής.  Φυσικά, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του.
Εδώ το "Εξπρές Πήγασος" με τα σινιάλα της "Ventouris Ferries" βγαίνει σιγά σιγά από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν από μια δεκαετία. Η σύγκριση με το παραπάνω πλοίο είναι αναπόφευκτη.

Το Πήγασος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι όμορφο αυτό το απλό *''PEGASUS''* στην πλώρη του !!!

Και τι ανοησίες όλα αυτά τα ''EXPRESS'', ''FAST'', ''SUPERFAST'', ''HIGH SPEED'', ''FLYING'', κτλ. κτλ. κτλ.  :Sad: 

Τι πιο όμορφο από ''ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ'', ''ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ'', ''ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ'', ''ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ'', ''ΕΡΜΗΣ'' !!!

Ας ελπίσουμε στο μέλλον να ακολουθήσουν περισσότεροι τα παραδείγματα της ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗΣ και του ΕΛΥΡΟΥ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Το θυμάται κανείς έτσι? Εγώ το είχα δεί και στην δεξαμενή, κυριολεκτηκα με την πλώρη σαν ακορντεόν! Απ' ότι λενε η νέα πλώρη έχει διαφορά στο ύψος των όκιων
Πήγασος στο Dock3 στην ανακατασκευή της πλώρης.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Παρατα τη μπανανα τωρα! Μπορεις να μου πεις ποιο ειναι αυτο στην πλωρη?? Δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου θυμιζει κατι απο αυτη τη γωνια...

----------


## Apostolos

Στην πλώρη δέν ξέρω αλλα στην πρύμη είναι το Στέλα Σολάρις! Και απορώ πώς και δέν το είχα βγάλει τότε φώτο....

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Παρατα τη μπανανα τωρα! Μπορεις να μου πεις ποιο ειναι αυτο στην πλωρη?? Δεν μπορω να πω οτι μου θυμιζει κατι απο αυτη τη γωνια...


.....και να φανταστεις οτι υπαρχουν και καποιοι που τους αρεσει:neutral:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Τo ξερω και μου κανει εντυπωση!! :roll::roll::roll:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> .....και να φανταστεις οτι υπαρχουν και καποιοι που τους αρεσει:neutral:





> Τo ξερω και μου κανει εντυπωση!! :roll:


Φίλτατοι *AegeanIslands* και *Finnpartner*, θα ήθελα να προτείνω σε εσάς αλλά και στην διαχείρηση του φόρουμ, να ανοιχτεί ένα νέο θέμα με τίτλο :

*''Ποιό πλοίο πρέπει να μας αρέσει ???''* 
Σε αυτό το θέμα θα μπορούν να αναπτύσσονται ενδιαφέροντες διάλογοι του είδους : 
- Eμένα μου αρέσει το πλοίο Χ.
- Έεεεεεεεελα !!! Μου κάνει εντύπωση που σου αρέσει !!!
- Γιατί, εσένα δηλαδή πως σου αρέσει το Ψ ??? 
- Μα είναι δυνατόν να συγκρίνεις το Χ με το Ψ ???
- Και να φανταστείς ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που τους αρέσει το Ζ !!!
- Έεεεεεεεελα !!! 
Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι με την δημιουργία ενός τέτοιου θέματος, και μέσω ενός εποικοδομητικού διαλόγου όπως ο πιο πάνω, θα μπορέσουμε κάποια στιγμή να συμφωνήσουμε σε *ένα και μόνο πλοίο*, το οποίο θα είναι και το αγαπημένο όλων μας !!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Ελα παραπονιάρη δέν στο είπαμε κι όλας και ΑΝΘΗ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ!!!! Σε πειράζουμε!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Καλο ειναι και το Ανθη Μαρινα. Απλα ειναι λιγο... Παραξενο (το λιγοτερο!)

----------


## AegeanIslands

*ESPRESSO VENECIA*,
Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι η δευτερη φορα
που με παρεμβαση σου κανεις κριτικη με 
τροπο που ο ιδιος καυτηριαζεις.
Εγω αφου με κατονομασες απευθηνθηκα
σε καποιον που συμφωνω με κατι με τροπο
που προφανως δεν αντιλαμβανεσαι.
Το τι θα γραψω ,σε ποιον θα απαντησω
ειναι θελω να πιστευω στην δικη μου διακριτικη
ευκαιρια εκτος αν ξερεις κατι που δεν ξερω.
Ακομα και σε ακραιες περιπτωσεις που εχουν προηγηθει
σε αλλα πιο ευαισθητα θεματα προσπαθουσα με επιχειρηματα
να γινει κουβεντουλα,για αυτο κι ολας ειμαστε εδω,αν τωρα 
με υφος υπερανω καποιοι προσπαθουν να υποβαθμισουν με 
ειρωνιες και τετοια ειναι δικο τους προβλημα,προσωπικα δεν
με αγγιζει,ειναι επιλογη τους δεν με ενοχλει ψιλογελαω ,αλλα οπως λενε εδω στο Χ"κυριακειο δεν τσιμπαω κι ολας.

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία φώτο με τα παλιά σηνιάλα του βαποριού. Επιτρέψτε μου να πώ πως του πάει ποιό πολύ το λευκό... Στο "λιμάνι" της Αθηνιού τον Ιανουάριο του 2003
Picture 295.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Επιτρέψτε μου να πώ πως του πάει ποιό πολύ το λευκό...]


Εμένα πάλι επιτρέψτε μου να πω, πως άμα είσαι η ...Μόνικα Μπελούτσι  :Very Happy: , ότι χρώμα και να φορέσεις σου πάει !!! :wink: 

PEGASUS_2.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω με τον espresso venezia πως του παν ολα τα χρωματα.αλλα λιγο πιο ομορφο ηταν με τα χρωματα της hellas ferries

----------


## Leo

Την Μόνικα....την πρόλαβε άλλος.... και δεν του πάει :Very Happy: . Εμένα μ' αρέσει "in blue"... είναι μια αρχόντισσα Κυρία εποχής που δεν ντρέπεται για τα χρόνια της και δεν το παίζει παιδούλα νύφη στα άσπρα :roll:

----------


## dimitris!

Για μένα άσπρο δαγκωτό!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που έχει περισσότερη σημασία, για μένα, δεν είναι τόσο το χρώμα όσο το σινιάλο που έχει το πλοίο. Χίλιες φορές καλύτερα με τα μεγάλα μπλε γράμματα της "Ventοuris Ferries", παρά με το σινιάλο της εταιρείας που έστειλε τόσα πλοία στα αζήτητα. Κάποιος από τους παλιούς ακτοπλόους εφοπλιστές είχε πει πολύ εύστοχα ότι για αυτόν αυτό που έχει μεγάλη σημασία είναι η φιλοσοφία του σινιάλου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΣΟΚ*, το δίχως άλλο !!!

''Σαν τροχός οδοντογιατρού'' που λέει και ο μεγάλος Σαββόπουλος.

Μετά όμως το σκέφτηκα πιο ψύχραιμα. Μήπως απλά το φρεσκάρουν το πλοίο, και με την μπλέ μπογιά σβήστηκε προσωρινά το όνομα ??? Μακάρι Παναγίτσα μου !!!

Μήπως εσείς ξέρετε τίποτα παραπάνω, και δεν μου το λέτε, γνωρίζοντας ότι είμαι σε ηλικία κρίσιμη για έμφραγμα ???

Σημερινή φώτο του πανέμορφου και ακαταμάχητου (!!!) πλοίου, στη Δραπετσώνα.....  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

PEGASUS_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ψυχραιμία! Είναι όπως ακριβώς το είπες, το φρεσκάρουν!

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ "ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ" ΦΘΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΦΝΟ. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ξερω οτι σας πηγαινω σε δυσαρεστα γεγονοτα αλλα εχει κανεις ν ανεβασει κανα αρθρο απο το κωλυμα του τιμονιου στο πηγασος που ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα να φουνταρει στη νησιδα πατροκλος?

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ" ΦΘΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΗΣ "HELLAS FERRIES" ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ/2002.

----------


## kalypso

Λές για το 1996?Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά παρά μόνο ότι είχα ταξιδέψει με αυτό τέσσερεις μέρες πριν γίνει το συμβάν για Μήλο.Την ημέρα που έγινε το συμβάν ταξίδευε και ο πατέρας του Σ.Γονίδη όπου και πέθανε.

----------


## scoufgian

ναι γι αυτο το συμβαν μιλαω

----------


## kalypso

τι να σου πω φίλε μου...Δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες.Πάντως πολλά ακούστηκαν μια και τα δύο αδέρφια είχαν αποτύχει στην αδριατική και ίσως να είχε γίνει σκόπιμα για να εισπραξουν κάποια αποζημίωση από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες.Τα αδέρφια ήταν μπλεγμένα σε "πολλά".....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...και ίσως να είχε γίνει σκόπιμα για να εισπραξουν κάποια αποζημίωση από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες....


Φίλη Καλυψώ δεν λέω, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, και όπως να το κάνουμε όλους μας έχουν επηρρεάσει τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών με τις συνωμοσιολογίες και τα λοιπά φαιδρά.  :Smile: 

Στην συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση όμως του Πήγασου νομίζω ότι η θεωρία σου είναι λίγο παρατραβηγμένη, από την άποψη και μόνο ότι αν η εταιρεία ήθελε να εισπράξει κάποια αποζημίωση θα έβρισκε κάποιον καλύτερο τρόπο για να το κάνει.

Να πούμε λοιπόν ότι το πλοίο στο συγκεκριμμένο ατύχημα, είχε προσκρούσει με την πλώρη στην νησίδα Πάτροκλος (λίγο πριν το Σούνιο) φεύγοντας από Πειραιά, επειδή είχε κολλήσει αριστερά το τιμόνι. Φυσικά η πλώρη είχε γίνει ''φυσαρμόνικα'' και αντικαταστάθηκε αλλά πέρα τούτου (και του θανάτου βέβαια του άτυχου επιβάτη) ουδέν.

Όσον αφορά τώρα το ότι τα αφελφά πλοία ήταν μπλεγμένα σε πολλά, εγώ προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο ''ύποπτο'' τουλάχιστον για τον Πήγασο, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να σημαίνει και τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο μιας, και δεν γνωρίζω και τα πάντα περί την άκτοπλοία μας.

----------


## kalypso

δεν εννοούσα τα αδελφά πλοία αλλά τα αδέρφια Βεντούρη όπου ήταν μπλεγμένοι σε πολλά ύποπτα κυκλώματα.αυτό ήταν γνωστό 2 χρόνια πριν με αποτέλεσμα το κλείσιμο των 2 εταιρίων στην αδριατική λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων και χρέη εκατομμυρίων.το σενάριο που παρέθεσα δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά κοινό γνωστό στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας αλλά και στην περιοχή της Ν.Αρτάκης μια και η συζυγος του ενός καταγώταν από εκεί.Οταν ξέσπασε το σκάνδαλο με το διαζύγιο ειπώθηκαν πάρα πολλά στο δικαστήριο....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι ο Espresso Venezia έχει δίκιο.
Αυτός ο οποίος ειδικευόταν σε τέτοιου είδους λοβιτούρες, δεν ήταν ο συγκεκριμένος Γιώργος Βεντούρης.

----------


## kalypso

εγώ φίλε Roi δεν είμαι δικαστης για να δικάσω απλά και μόνο παραθέτω αυτά που ακούγονταν εκείνο τον καιρό.είχα την τύχη ή ατυχία να βρεθώ στο συγγενικό τους περιβάλλον και ξέρω αν και πού μπορεί να ήταν μπλεγμένοι και πόσο....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλέ μου φίλε, απλά ανάφερα κάτι που πιστεύω. Την εποχή που μπήκε το "Πήγασος" στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων φαινόταν ότι η εταιρεία του ήθελε να το στηρίξει. Είχε έρθει, μάλιστα, στη Σίφνο, και σίγουρα και στα άλλα νησιά, ο Χριστόφορος Κοτσαμπάς για για να βολιδοσκοπήσει την κατάσταση. Και νομίζω ότι το πλοίο πέτυχε, με εξαίρεση ότι έγινε με τη συγκεκριμένη σύγκρουση.
Στην πλώρη του πλοίου (στο γνωστό χώρο της πλώρης) λέγεται ότι βρισκόταν την ώρα της σύγκρουσης ο λοστρόμος του πλοίου. Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος ήταν αυτός που είχε πέσει στο νερό για να σώσει επιβάτες που είχαν πέσει στη θάλασσα με ένα αυτοκίνητο στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Μια αφελής σκέψη είναι ότι ότι αν θέλανε να το στουκάρουνε, καλό θα ήταν ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος να μην βρισκόταν στο χώρο αυτό. Μπορεί, βέβαια, αυτό να είναι αφελές.
Πάντως ο Γιώργος ο Βεντούρης, πέρα από όσα έγιναν με την πρώην γυναίκα του, είναι ένας άνθρωπος που από το 1980 βρίσκεται μέσα στα πράγματα της ακτοπλοΐας. Και παρά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα που περνάει, αυτή τη στιγμή πάει καλά.
Μπορεί, βέβαια, όλα αυτά να είναι αφελή (το επαναλαμβάνω) και ζητώ την κατανόησή σας.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη ο φιλος Espresso Venezia σε αλλο thread μου εκανε μια πολυ ομορφη αφιερωση θελω να του την ανταποδωσω εστω και με μια πολυ μετρια φωτογραφια.Δυστυχως ειναι η μοναδικη του βαποριου που εχω στη νεα ψηφιακη μηχανη και ειναι ενα πολυ μικρο μερος μια μεγαλυτερης φωτογραφιας...Εστω και ετσι,του την αφιερωνω.Ο Πηγασος το ξημερωμα της 9/7/2007 στον Πειραια.Η φωτογραφια τραβηγμενη απο το Πρεβελη.

----------


## nautikos

> *ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΣΟΚ*, το δίχως άλλο !!!


Για την ιστορια, δεν εχει αποκατασταθει το ονομα του πλοιου στην αριστερη πρυμνια μπαντα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Για την ιστορια, δεν εχει αποκατασταθει το ονομα του πλοιου στην αριστερη πρυμνια μπαντα.


Η κακία θα σε φάει, οι μπηχτές και τα υπονοούμενα φίλε μου ναυτικέ.  :Razz: 

Ορίστε που στην δεξιά πρυμνιά μπάντα διακρίνεται καθαρότατα το όνομα του αξιολάτρευτου, θεσπέσιου, υπέροχου, και πανέμορφου σκαριού,
που κοσμεί με την ευγενική και σεμνή (σεμνή βεβαίως, βεβαίως !!!) παρουσία του τις Ελληνικές θάλασσες.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

PEGASUS_4.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Να τον περιμενουμαι καπου Ιουνιο?

----------


## nautikos

Πως λεμε "_ειναι με το ενα ποδι..._", ε εδω λεμε ''_ειναι με το ενα ονομα..._'' :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πως λεμε "_ειναι με το ενα ποδι..._", ε εδω λεμε ''_ειναι με το ενα ονομα..._''


και συνεχιζει να ειναι με το ενα ονομα........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3268

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πως λεμε "_ειναι με το ενα ποδι..._", ε εδω λεμε ''_ειναι με το ενα ονομα..._''





> και συνεχιζει να ειναι με το ενα ονομα........


Τι κακίες είναι αυτές βρε παιδιά, τι μικροπρέπειες, για όνομα του θεού !!!

Μα δεν σέβεστε ούτε τα γκρίζα μου μαλλιά (λέμε τώρα), ούτε καν το ...nickname μου ?

Χάνω πάσαν ιδέαν, πάσαν ιδέαν !!! Και καλά ο *nautikos*, αλλά και εσύ ...ώ τέκνον *scoofgian* ???  :Sad:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τι κακίες είναι αυτές βρε παιδιά, τι μικροπρέπειες, για όνομα του θεού !!!
> 
> Μα δεν σέβεστε ούτε τα γκρίζα μου μαλλιά (λέμε τώρα), ούτε καν το ...nickname μου ?
> 
> Χάνω πάσαν ιδέαν, πάσαν ιδέαν !!! Και καλά ο *nautikos*, αλλά και εσύ ...ώ τέκνον *scoofgian* ???


μια μικρη πλακιτσα σου εκανα!!! :Very Happy: και βεβαια για να μην ξεχνιομαστε ,η φωτογραφια ,αφιερωμενη σε σενα,εστω κι αν ειναι απο τις επισκευες του....

----------


## Nautikos II

Τωρα που θα δρομολογηθει; υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρει τη θεση του Nissos Mykonoς;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πέντε μήνες σχεδόν από την ημέρα που έδεσε στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας ο πανέμορφος Πήγασος, 
εξακολουθεί να περιμένει τις όποιες αποφάσεις παρθούν για το όποιο μέλλον του.  :Sad: 

Η φώτο είναι αφιερωμένη ...σπέσιαλ, στον φίλο Τσέντζο, μιας και είναι το αγαπημένο του καράβι.

PEGASUS.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραγματι αυτο το πλοιο το λατρευω, ευχαριστω Γιωργο

----------


## esperos

Αυτές  οι  φωτογραφίες  είναι  αφιερωμένες  στον  φίλο  Espresso  Venezia  συνονόματο  του  και  στον  φίλο  Τσέντζο  που  το  λατρεύει.
Ιούλιος  1977  στο  Livorno,  έτοιμο  προς  παράδοση  στους  πλοιοκτήτες  του. Δυστυχώς  τα  πενιχρά  μου  φωτογραφικά  μέσα  τότε  δεν  μου  επέτρεπαν  να  το  φωτογραφίσω  ολόκληρο,  όμως  οι  φωτογραφίες  αυτές  έχουν  την  σημασία  τους  καθότι  η  πλώρη  που  απέκτησε  μετά  την  τράκα  δεν  είναι  πιά  όπως  πριν.
ESPRESSO VENEZIA.jpg
ESPRESSOVENEZIA.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Espresso Venezia συνονόματο του και στον φίλο Τσέντζο που το λατρεύει.
> Ιούλιος 1977 στο Livorno, έτοιμο προς παράδοση στους πλοιοκτήτες του. Δυστυχώς τα πενιχρά μου φωτογραφικά μέσα τότε δεν μου επέτρεπαν να το φωτογραφίσω ολόκληρο, όμως οι φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν την σημασία τους καθότι η πλώρη που απέκτησε μετά την τράκα δεν είναι πιά όπως πριν.


μπραβο φιλε espere.Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Apostolos

Νομίζω πώς η μπάλα είναι ποιό "γλυκά" κομμένη τότε απο τώρα, στο ύψος της waterline

----------


## esperos

Το  πρόβλημα, Απόστολε,  είναι  πιο  ψηλά...

----------


## Kalloni

e peite kai se mas pou den exoume paratiritikotita

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλτατε *έσπερε*, τόσο για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, όσο και για την αφιέρωση.

Κατά την δική μου (φυσικά) αισθητική, ήταν και παραμένει ένα πανέμορφο πλοίο. 

Νομίζω ότι η πλώρη του πριν το τράκο, ήταν πιο ''σπαθάτη'', ή κάνω λάθος ?

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ  Espresso  Venezia,  αλλά  και  οι  υπόλοιποι  που  ζήτησαν  να  μάθουν,  η  υποψία  μου  δημιουργήθηκε  όταν  κάποια  στιγμή  βρέθηκα  στα  Λεμονάδικα  με  το  πλοίο  πλευρισμένο  στην  θέση  που  πάει  συνήθως  τώρα  το  Χαϊσπηντ 5. Παρατηρώντας  λοιπόν  την  ΄νέα  του  πλέον  πλώρη  είδα  να  λείπει  η  ελαφρά  κύρτωση  που  είχε  πριν,  στο  ύψος  περίπου  των  όκιων. Βλέπωντας  καλύτερα  ΄παρατήρησα  ότι  το  κορδόνι  ηλεκτροσυγκόλλησης  που  έρχεται  πρύμα  από  το  όκιο  κάνει  μία  γωνία  μόλις  προχωρά  στην  περιοχή  της  νέας  πλώρης  δίνοντας  την  αίσθηση  ασυνέχειας  του  τμήματος  της  νέας  πλώρης  με  το  υπόλοιπο  της  κατασκευής. Σε  κάποιο  ταξίδι  μου  προς  Σίφνο  παλαιότερα  είχα  την  ευκαιρία  να  το  κουβεντιάσω  στην  γέφυρα  και  εκεί  άκουσα  ότι  υπήρχε  πρόβλημα  πράγματι  με  την  νέα  πλώρη  καθότι  τα  όκια  ήταν  στραβά  τοποθετημένα  και  πρόβλημα  με  τις  άγκυρες.  Αυτά  για  το  γεγονός.ESPRESSO.jpg

----------


## kalypso

(15/3/2008)
σαν πολύ δεν κάθισε στην Δραπετσώνα???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κεραυνος το νεο για την πωληση του βαποροιυ σε εταιρεια ξενων συμφεροντων!Δεν ξερω αν ειναι σιγουρο,αλλα επειδη ειναι σχεδον θεωρω οτι μετα και απο αυτο εχουμε χασει ολη την παλια καλη ακτοπλοια μας.Η αποψη μου δεν διαφερει απο αυτα που εχω γραψει στο thread για το Apollon.Φερνουμε τα εκαστοτε Vera και τα καμαρια μας τα πουλαμε ειτε στο εξωτερικο,ειτε για σκραπ,ειτε σε εταιρειες που τα εχουν μεταξυ φθορας και αφθαρσιας (βλεπε Απολλων στον Αρκουμανη και Εξπρες Λημνος στη ΣΑΟΣ)...Για να δουμε τι θα δουμε...

----------


## Bari_Express

Απο που προκειπτει αυτο φιλε νιονιο γιατι εγω ψαχνω απο χθες αλλα δεν εχω μαθει τιποτα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια σημερινη φωτογραφια του πλοιου, που παραμενει στο ιδιο σημειο, γνωριζει καποιος κατι σιγουρο για την τυχη του;

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το πλοιο ετοιμαζεται να "ξαναζωντανεψει μετα απο μηνες υπνο"  :Smile:  Θα αντικαταστησει σε λιγες μερες το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ που θα βγει για την ετησια επιθεωρηση του.

----------


## despo

Το ζήτημα ειναι εχει παει καθολου το καραβι στη δεξαμενη, η ξεκιναει αρον-αρον ?.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοιο ειναι δεμένο στο κεφάλι της προβλήτας Καραϊσκάκη εκει που συνήθως δένει το Highspeed 1. Πραγματικά είχα να δώ κλασσικό βαπόρι σε αυτήν την θέση απο το 1996 που έφυγα με το Αριάδνη (το παλιο φυσικά)
Στο openseas ομως δεν το λεει για κανενα λιμανι!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το *ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ, ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ, ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ, ΟΝΕΙΡΙΚΟ* :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: πλοίο, είχε σταματήσει από τα περσινά του δρομολόγια τέλη Οκτωβρίου και είχε δεξαμενιστεί στο Πέραμα τον Δεκέμβρη, μόλις 4 μήνες δηλαδή πριν.

Όσο για το που θα δρομολογηθεί, θα αντικαταστήσει το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στα Κύθηρα όπως μας έχει πει πιο πάνω και ο φίλος *μιχαλης79*. Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα δεν γνωρίζω μιας και το Μυρτιδιώτισσα μας έχει συνηθίσει σε επισκευές - αστραπή (2-3 ημέρες). Για μετά, ...άγνωσται αι βουλαί.....  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Να μια πρόταση για ταξίδι να πούμε στο αφεντικό.... Κύθηρα,... Αντικύθηρα κλπ. Με τον Πήγασο φυσικά, κι επιστροφή απο τα Χανιά (με τον Πήγασο μέχρι Καστέλι) με μεεεεε μεεεεεε τον άλλο βάπορα.  Καλά ονειρεύομαι εγώ.... Αυτά είναι όνειρα θερινής νυκτός κι ακόμη είναι Ανοιξη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Το Mirtidiotissa παει Δραπετσωνα τωρα, αραγε να βγει σημερα ο Express Pegasus;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φτου .... την ατυχία μου μέσα.  :Sad: 

Έξι μήνες και βάλε έχω να το φωτογραφήσω εν πλω. Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα βρήκε να αντικαταστήσει ??? Να φεύγει στις 10 το βράδυ (άγρια σκοτάδια), 
και να επιστρέφει στις 6 το πρωί ??? (...ημιάγρια σκοτάδια).

Μπήκε επιτέλους και ...ένα :mrgreen: όμορφο καράβι στο λμάνι, και να μην το έχουμε σε μια φώτο κινούμενο ???  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πουντο το ομορφο καραβι να το θαυμασω κι εγω??? Ουυπς, σε λαθος topic ειμαι...  :Razz: :mrgreen: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## μιχαλης79

Αυτη την ωρα κανει μεθορμηση και πηγενει στην θεση που θα φορτωσει για κυθηρα

----------


## Apostolos

Λιγο πριν την μεθόρμιση... 
ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Kαι ΝΑΙ, είναι γεγονός !!!* 

Ξεκίνησε το χρυσό μου  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , και βρίσκεται και πάλι εν πλω μετά από 6 μήνες απραξίας στο ΝΜΔ.

Καθυστέρησε μόνο λίγο βγαίνοντας από τα φανάρια, κι αυτό γιατί όπως έμαθα *χιλιάδες* φανατικοί θαυμαστές του είχαν μαζευτεί στο ''κόκκινο'' 
για να το ξεπροβοδίσουν, και σημειώθηκαν μάλιστα και ακραίες εκδηλώσεις λατρείας αφού δεν ήταν λίγοι αυτοί που βούτηξαν στη παγωμένη 
και σκοτεινή - πλανεύτρα θάλασσα για να μπορέσουν έστω να το αγγίξουν !!!!!

Αυτή τη στιγμή το βλέπω στο AIS, ανοιχτά της Αίγινας, να ταξιδεύει με την διαστημική -και άκρως καραβολατρική- ταχύτητα των 14,5 !!!!!

*GLORY, GLORY, ESPRESSO VENEZIA !!!!!!!*

----------


## Rocinante

Γιωργο πραγματικα χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω σε αυτη την κατασταση. Μακαρι να βλεπεις τον Βαπορα σου για πολυ καιρο

----------


## Leo

Και πάλι καλά, μετά τόση ακηνισία??? Μόνο εγώ θα λείπω από κάτω... Μια χαρά πάει  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλά ταξίδια στο "Espresso Venezia".
Αν συνεχιστεί η άνοδος τη τιμής του πετρελαίου, το βαπόρι θα γίνει περιζήτητο. Στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, πάντως, η επιστροφή του θα χαροποιούσε πολλούς. Αλλά όπου και να πάει το βαπόρι θα δουλέψει.
Μακάρι κάποιοι στην εταιρεία του να το καταλάβουν διότι η εμμονή τους στις υψηλές ταχύτητες μπορεί και μην είναι τελικά τόσο επικερδής όσο προσπαθούν να παρουσιάσουν στους ισολογισμούς τους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Γιωργο πραγματικα χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω σε αυτη την κατασταση. Μακαρι να βλεπεις τον Βαπορα σου για πολυ καιρο


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Αντώνη, να είσαι καλά.  :Very Happy: 




> Και πάλι καλά, μετά τόση ακηνισία??? Μόνο εγώ θα λείπω από κάτω... Μια χαρά πάει


Μμμμμμμ ...κακιούλες !!! Τι έχει μπρε από κάτω το πλοίο ??? Άντε το πολύ πολύ κάνα στρείδι, κάνα μύδι, καμμιά ...γαριδούλα !!! Στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας ήταν που τα νερά είναι ...κρυστάλλινα και γάργαρα. Μέχρι και το ...ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ διακρίνεται από κάτω !!! :mrgreen:




> Αν συνεχιστεί η άνοδος τη τιμής του πετρελαίου, το βαπόρι θα γίνει περιζήτητο......
> 
> Μακάρι κάποιοι στην εταιρεία του να το καταλάβουν διότι η εμμονή τους στις υψηλές ταχύτητες μπορεί και μην είναι τελικά τόσο επικερδής όσο προσπαθούν να παρουσιάσουν στους ισολογισμούς τους.


Πέστα χρυσόστομε Αντώνιε. Με τον ρυθμό που ανεβαίνει το ρημάδι το πετρέλαιο προβλέπω πολλά ...λιβανισμένα σπιντάτα να παροπλίζονται σε λίγο καιρό !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Αντώνη, να είσαι καλά. 
> 
> Με τον ρυθμό που ανεβαίνει το ρημάδι το πετρέλαιο προβλέπω πολλά ...λιβανισμένα σπιντάτα να παροπλίζονται σε λίγο καιρό !!!



Kαλα και Αγια... Αλλα... Απ΄το στομα σου και στου πετρελαιου το αυτι!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Γιωργο καλωσορισε η βαποραρα σου και παλι στα νερα που του αξιζουν,στα βαθια.Να σε ενημερωσω για κατι;Τωρα κανω μια εργασια και ρειχνω κατι ματιες στον Πηγασο.Παει εδω και ωρες με 16,5 μεση ενω εχει φτασει και 17,1 και μιλαμε για δρομολογιο μετα απο μεγαλη ακινησια.Ειπε κανεις τιποτα;Κατα αλλα (θα γινω για ακομα μια φορα κουραστικος) Απολλωνας,Εξπρες Πηγασος και Εξπρες Αθηνα (Αθηνα το λεει ακομα και ο καπτα Μακης Σκιαδας) ειναι *ΕΚΤΟΣ* ακτοπλοιας...Α ρε βρεγμενη βεργα που θελουν...

----------


## mandiam

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας....η Πηγασαρα ξεκινησε για Κυθηρα-Αντικυθηρα..Εξω απο το λιμανι μολισ βγηκε ανεβηκε ευκολα στα 17,4 μιλια...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τον φίλο μου τον Venezia την Παρασκευή στο λιμάνι του Περαιά στις 16/05/2008 σε πλήρη ετοιμότητα....

pegasus1.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε Νικόλα είσαι απίστευτος !!!  :Surprised:  :Very Happy: :shock:

Είμαι τόσο μπλεγμένος με δουλειές από το Πάσχα και μετά που ούτε μια μέρα δεν άδειασα να κατέβω να τον δω στον Πειραιά.

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα μα πάρα πολύ......  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Τοτε και μια σημερινη του Pegasus για σενα φιλε Γιωργο :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ευχαριστώ επίσης πολύ, φίλε μου Σάκη.  :Very Happy: 
Όλα εξάλλου σ' αυτόν τον ...ψεύτη κι άδικο ντουνιά  :Confused: , δανεικά είναι. Ελπίζω μια μέρα να σας το ανταποδώσω. :cry:

Όσο για τον πανέμορφο Πήγασο, ας (μην) επαναλάβω τις ...συγκριτικές απόψεις μου περί κουτιών, πολυκατοικιών και άλλων συναφών, ούτε και την πρόβλεψη ότι σε καμμιά δεκαριά χρόνια θα κοιτάμε αυτά τα πανέμορφα πλοία μόνο σε φώτο πλέον και θα αναπολούμε τους παλιούς, καλούς καιρούς.  :Sad:

----------


## nautikos

Και μια νυχτερινη φωτο απο μενα για το Γιωργο που το αρεσει το βαπορι αυτο τοσο πολυ.

expeg.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Ε Ξ Ο Χ Η !!!*

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους ειλικρινά πάρα πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις και την ανταπόκριση σας.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jumpman

Η όμορφη πηγασάρα φαίνεται στο ais ότι έχει και ταχύτητα μετά από τόσο καιρό ακηνισίας.18.5 κόμβοι και το πλοίο αυτό κάθεται τόσο καιρό;;;;;;έλεος.Κάποιοι πρέπει να το ξανασκεφτούν και να το βάλουν ξανά να ταξιδεύει στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## mandiam

Καλημερα σας,σας παραθετω μια φωτο του πανεμορφου Πηγασου στο Καρλοβασι Σαμου
pegasara.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Μία απο τις ομορφότερες φώτο του Πήγασου... Φίλε μία συμβουλή... Βγάλε την ημερομηνία απο την μηχανή σου!

----------


## scoufgian

πανεμορφη φωτο!!!!μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα μπράβο και από μένα φίλε *mandiam*. Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.  :Very Happy: 

Αλλά ...τι έγινε ρε παιδιά ??? Έχω την εντύπωση πως πολύ *ομόρφηνε* το *φόρουμ* μας *χθες* και *σήμερα* !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια αυτες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου που εχεται βαλει μεσα πραγματικα με κανουν να δακρυζω διοτη ειμαι 17 χρονων κ το εχω ζησει αυτο το καραβι τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια....μαζι με το αγαπημενο μου κ αξεχαστο *ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ..*....θυμαμαι κιολας οτι οταν ειχε ερθει το μηλος για το τελευταιο του ταξιδι στην Σιφνο κ μαλιστα με το ονομα Νησος Λημνος ειχα κλαψει πολυ......Μακαρι φετος τον χειμωνα να ξαναμπει στην γραμμη το υπεροχο πλοιο *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ* γιατι η κατασταση δν παλευεται με το Αγιος Γεωργιος....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ας τον δούμε και σε μιά σημερινή φώτο, μιας και το πλοίο σε λίγες ημέρες από ότι φαίνεται θα επιστρέψει στο μόλο Δραπετσώνας (άγνωστο το μέλλον του), 
αφού μέχρι τέλος του μήνα (το πιθανότερο) η Μυρτιδιώτισσα θα επιστρέψει από την ετήσια της.

Τι να πει κανείς, αφού το καταντήσανε το καραβάκι να αντικαθιστά την ...Μυρτιδιώτισσα...  :Sad:  

EX. PEGASUS.jpg

----------


## plori

Η Πηγασάρα επέστρεφε από Κύθηρα με 19,1knots  :Razz:  Καταπληκτικό!!!!!!!

----------


## mandiam

Ας δουμε αλλη μια φωτο του Πηγασου μας μιας που σε λιγο καιρο θα το ξαναχορτασουμε στο μωλο Δραπετσωνας...εδω το πλοιο στο Κρλοβασι Σαμου!!!!!!

----------


## NAXOS

TΙ πληροφορια σας εχω σημερα για το ΠΗΓΑΣΟ!!!!!
Ετοιμαζεται λοιπον  για ενα διμηνο ιστορικο ταξειδι μεσα στο καλοκαιρι.
Ακουστε καλα . Θα κανει ταξειδι ως συνοδευτικο πλοιο μιας τριηρης που θα κανει ταξειδι απο Ελλαδα(δεν ξερω απο πιο λιμανι) στην Οδησσο.
Ετσι λοιπον η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ  θα γραψη ιστορια τελειωνοντας τη καριερα της.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε για την άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία και θα παρακαλούσαμε αν έχουμε κάποια νέα για το θέμα να μας τα ανακοινώνεις!
Ξέρω τουλάχιστον ένα που θα πάει μαζι!! 
Ετσι δεν είναι Espresso Venezia  :Very Happy:  ?

----------


## Haddock

Η Ελευθερία Κόλλια γράφει στο Βήμα: η &#171;Αργώ&#187;, αυτοτελές πρόγραμμα πειραματικής αρχαιολογίας του Ινστιτούτου &#171;Ναυδόμος&#187;, θεωρείται κατά τον δήμαρχο Βόλου κ. Αλέκο Βούλγαρη η &#171;πολιτιστική προίκα του Βόλου που θα αξιοποιηθεί στους Μεσογειακούς&#187;. Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο, και εφόσον η Τουρκία δεν παρουσιάσει διπλωματική αντίρρηση, θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι στις αρχές του προσεχούς Ιουνίου για να ελλιμενιστεί σε 25 σημεία της Μεσογείου αλλά και της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, μεταξύ άλλων στο Ερντέκ (αρχαία Κύζικο), στα Μουδανιά (αρχαία Κίο), στο Τσανάκαλε (αρχαία Αβυδο), στο Ερεγκλί (Ποντοηράκλεια) και να καταλήξει στο Πότι της Γεωργίας, την αρχαία Κολχίδα.

Μακάρι να ξεκινήσουν διότι διάβασα ότι αντιμετωπίζουν αρκετά προβλήματα με τη γραφειοκρατία. Τελευταίο ταξίδι του Πήγασσου; Από που εξάγεται το συμπέρασμα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ξέρω τουλάχιστον ένα που θα πάει μαζι !!!


Καλέ μου φίλε *Leo* θα ήταν καλύτερα να έλεγες πως ''ξέρεις κάποιον που θα ήθελε σαν τρελλός να πάει μαζί''. Δυστυχώς ο ελεύθερος μου χρόνος είναι ελάχιστος, 
έστω και για οληγοήμερες διακοπές το φετινό καλοκαίρι. :cry:

Τώρα όσον αφορά το σχόλιο του φίλου μας NAXOS, 




> Ετσι λοιπον η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ θα γραψη ιστορια *τελειωνοντας τη καριερα της*.


ξέρει άραγε κάτι σίγουρο ή απλώς κάνει μια υπόθεση ???

----------


## Haddock

Αν δεν είχε πρόβλημα χρόνου, ο Γιώργος τρελαίνεται για την κωπηλασία και έχει όρεξη για πολύ κουπί. Για να δει την Πηγασαρα του, μας εκμυστηρεύτηκε ότι είναι διατεθειμένος να κωπηλατεί 1.200 ναυτικά μίλια :mrgreen:

Αυτό θα πει αγάπη για ένα σκαρί. Να τραβάς κουπί από Τρίκερι-Σποράδες-Ισθμός Κορίνθου-Πάτρα-Πειραιάς-Κέρκυρα-Αλβανία-Σλοβενία-Σερβία-Ιταλία με κατάληξη στη Βενετία για να χαρείς τις όμορφες Ιταλικές γραμμές του :-) :-)

Τελικά, το ταξίδι προς Κολχίδα αναβλήθηκε, και το Espresso Venezia επιστρέφει στη γενέτειρα του!!! Συνωμοσία μου φαίνεται όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Το ταξίδι δεν έγινε για την αναπαράσταση της Αργοναυτικής Εκστρατείας αλλά για να επανέλθει ο Πήγασος εκεί που γεννήθηκε. :-)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Νικόλα αν σου πω ότι έπεσες ''διάνα'' χωρίς να το ξέρεις, τι θα πεις ???
Έχω ασχοληθεί ως νεαρός πολύ με την κωπηλασία, έχω τρέξει σε αγώνες (ημερίδες και Πανελλήνιους) ως αθλητής του Ολυμπιακού ( φυσικά :Wink:  ), 
έχω ''οργώσει'' με σκιφ, τετράκωπους και δίκωπους όλο το Πασαλιμάνι και όλη την παραλία από Παρασκευά μέχρι Δέλτα Φαλήρου και έχω στην κατοχή μου 
αρκετά μετάλλια και διπλώματα. 

Μπορώ ακόμα να καμαρώνω ότι στην Λέσχη του Θρύλου στο Πασαλιμάνι, στις βιτρίνες με τις εκατοντάδες κύπελλα από όλα τα αθλήματα, κάπου υπάρχει 
και ένα κύπελλο που το έχω ''πάει'' εγώ.  :Surprised: ops:

Είναι λοιπόν αυτό που λένε : ''Μάαααααντης είσαι ???'' :lol: Βέβαια για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, καμμία σχέση τα κουπιά της Αργούς με τα σκάφη της κωπηλασίας.....

Τώρα όσον αφορά το ταξίδι του πανέμορφου Πήγασου μας, μου φαίνεται απίστευτη η επιστροφή του μετά από τόσα χρόνια στην Βενετία.

Μακάρι να βρισκόμουν από μια μεριά να φωτογράφιζα και να έβλεπα ξανά το VENEZIA στην Βενετία !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mandiam

Καλησπερα σας..θελω να μοιραστω μαζι σας μερικες φωτο ακομα απο την πανεμορφη ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ μας στη Σαμο!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *mandiam* είσαι άπαιχτος !!!

*Υπέροχες* φωτογραφίες, σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mandiam

Και ακομη λιγες...συγχωρηστε μου τις 3 απο αυτες που ειναι απο κινητο...

----------


## mandiam

κ τελειωνω....

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι φαινεται ,αυτη την ωρα ,το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ,εβαλε πλωρη ,για το Νεο Μωλο Δραπετσωνας

----------


## sylver23

επειδη εχω μια διαφωνια.το πηγασσος πηγαινε μπαταριστο???(σαν το ολυμπια ας πουμε)

----------


## sylver23

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΔΗΛΟΥ
σορυ για την ποιοτητα αλλα ειναι απο κινητο

----------


## sylver23

το πηγασσος μπαινοντας στον ευδηλο-φωτο απο τον φαρο της προβλητας

----------


## sylver23

κ τελος απο την παραλια του καμπου (κοντα στον ευδηλο).στον δρομο προς πειραια.
οι φωτο αφιερωμενες στον venezia.Αυτη ειναι του 2007

----------


## Nautikos II

Και εδω μια φωτο του Express Pegasus που εβγαλε ενα δικο μου ατομο προχτες, την ωρα που εκαναν τεστ στα σωστικα, *γνωριζει καποιος που πηγε το πλοιο;;;* γιατι ημουν εκτος Αθηνων και εχασα επεισοδια

EXPRESS PEGASUS.JPG

----------


## No Name

Απο οτι άκουσα μάλλον είναι Βόλο ίσος για συνοδεία του " ΑΡΓΩ" αν γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα...

----------


## noulos

Συμφωνα με το syros-observer βρίσκεται στον Παγασιτικό και κόβει βόλτες με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Απο οτι άκουσα μάλλον είναι Βόλο ίσος για συνοδεία του " ΑΡΓΩ" αν γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα...


Πραχματι το observer λεει οτι ειναι στο Βολο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αχ βρε παιδιά, αχ !!!!!

Αδιάβαστους σας πιάνω !!! Για διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*, *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ*.....  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Απ' οτι διαβασα μολις τελειωσει απο την συνοδεια που θα κανει στην "Αργω" και γυρισει και το Εξπρες Σαντορινη απο την Πορτογαλια μαλλον θα βγουν προς πωληση

----------


## Vortigern

> Απ' οτι διαβασα μολις τελειωσει απο την συνοδεια που θα κανει στην "Αργω" και γυρισει και το Εξπρες Σαντορινη απο την Πορτογαλια μαλλον θα βγουν προς πωληση


Αυτο δν θα το αντεξω να το δω....

----------


## Leo

> Αχ βρε παιδιά, αχ !!!!!
> 
> Αδιάβαστους σας πιάνω !!! Για διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*, *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ*.....


Εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί φίλοι, ο βάπορας τι κάνει και γυρνοβολάει στη είσοδο του Παγασιτικού με προορισμό τον κόλπο των Ωραιών αν δεν συνοδεύει την Αργοναυτική Εκστρατεία? Πάντως να ψαρεύει αποκλείεται  :Very Happy: . Το ταξίδι πραγματοποιείται αλλά δεν θα πάει στην Κολχίδα? Παρκαλώ τα φώτα σας τι γίνεται?
expegasus1.JPG
expegasus2.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως έγραψε και ο Espresso Venezia, το πλοίο θα συνοδέψει την Αργώ αλλά σε ένα ταξίδι με κατάληξη τη Βενετία. Εκείνο προς την Κολχίδα ακυρώθηκε.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Ελληνίς, έχω αρχίσει να χάνω το φώς μου σιγά σιγά (απότομα).. :Wink: . Να παρακαλέσω τον Espresso Venezia ή όποιον άλλον φίλο γνωριζει το ακριβές πρόγραμμα να μας δώσει τα φώτα του? Όχι το δρομολόγιο .... Πρόγραμμα αν υπάρχει με ημέρες και ώρες. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Leo* δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς κάτι παραπάνω, εκτός από αυτά που διάβασα στα links που μας έχει παραθέσει σε προηγούμενα του 
μηνύματα στο παρόν thread o Νίκος (*paroskayak*).

Ίσως λίγο ψάξιμο (που δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον χρόνο να το κάνω) σε πιό πρόσφατες σελίδες από τα links που μας είχε παραθέσει ο Νικόλας, 
να δώσει κάποιες απαντήσεις.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που βασικά με καίει βασικά είναι ο ισθμός ή/και η Πάτρα... οι λόγοι ευνόητοι  :Very Happy: , σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάτρα ??? Ισθμός ??? *Oh my god !!!*

Βοηθάτε βρε παιδιά, που βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή ο βαπόραρος ???

Σε κάνα δίωρο φεύγω για δουλειά - φωτογράφηση στη Πάτρα.....

Βρε λες να τον πετύχω ??? *Oh my god !!!*

----------


## Leo

Μακρυά ειναι ακόμη μην αγχώνεσαι... κουπί κάνουνεε  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Από το περιοδικό big fish της εφημερίδας το θέμα, αντιγράφω το πρόγραμμα.

15/6 Αταλάντη
16 και 17/6 Χαλκίδα
18 και 19/6 Μαρμάρι
20/6 Σούνιο
21 και 22/6 Πειραιάς
23 και 24/6 Λουτράκι
25 και 26/6 Γαλαξίδι
27 και 28/6 Πάτρα
29/6 ΟΞΥΑ
30/6 - 3/7 Ιθάκη
2 και 3/7 Πρέβεζα
4/7 Παξοί
5 και 6/7 Κέρκυρα

----------


## Leo

Πολυ ωραία, ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο.... Οι υπόλοιποι ετοιμάστε μηχανές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Για όσους θέλουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες με τα λιμάνια, ημέρες, και μίλια, εδώ υπάρχει αναλυτική δημοσίευση. Εννοείται ότι περιμένουμε καλύτερες φωτογραφίες απ' *αυτή*.

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα που εκανε αυτο ελπιζω να μην εσερνε και την Αργω γιατι εφτασε να πηγαινει και με 19.5 :Smile: 

Γυρω γυρω.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε Rocinante λες να εγινε το αναποδο και να το εσερνε η Αργω με 19,5 κομβους;Εχει προχωρησει η τεχνολογια... :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Είχα μιά ελπίδα ότι θα πέρναγε ο Πήγασος τη Χαλκίδα... και υπέθεσα μήπως ή εξαφάνιση του Espresso Venezia είχε σχέση μ αυτό... εκτός και αν τον συνεπήρε η Πάτρα  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Leo εδώ είμαι !!!

Λίγο off topic βέβαια αλλά πράγματι με συνεπήρε η Πάτρα (είχα να πάω από μαθητής λυκείου) !!! 
Και μιλάω βέβαια για το λιμάνι της, όπου (Κυριακή απόγευμα) και τι πλοίο δεν είδαν τα μάτια μου !!!

Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έβγαλα *ούτε μία* φώτο :cry: :Surprised: ops: (αν και είχα όλον τον επαγγελματικό εξοπλισμό μαζί), μιας και η δουλειά για την οποία πήγα Πάτρα, 
δεν μου άφηνε χρονικά περιθώρια. :Sad:

----------


## kalypso

χτες το απόγευμα κάτι φαινόταν πεεεεεεέρα μακρυά αλλά σήμερα δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στον ορίζοντα....και η Αργώ εμφανίστηκε  δεμένη στην προβλήτα που δένουν τα ρυμουλκά Αλέξανδρος και Φίλιππος.

----------


## Speedkiller

Δυστηχώς δεν έχω πολλές φωτογραφίες του Πήγασου αλλά δύο που έχω λιγάκι πιο καλές απ τις άλλες...Αφιερωμένες στον Espresso Venezia και το βαπόρι του!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7889

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7890

----------


## polykas

Aφιερωμένες οι παρακάτω φωτό στον φίλο *Εspresso Venezia*.

O Πήγασος στο Λιμάνι του Λαυρίου.




ex.pigasos (3).JPG










ex.pigasos (2).JPG














ex.pigasos (1).JPG











ex.pigasos.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Γιώργη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Όλες πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, αλλά ειδικά η πρώτη ''όλα τα λεφτά''. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ !!!

----------


## Leo

'Ολες οι δημοσιεύσεις που είχαν σχέση με την Αργώ και το ταξίδι της μέχρι την Βενετία με την συνοδεία του Εξπρές Πήγασος έγιναν αντιγραφή σε αυτό το *θέμα* που αφορά την Αργώ. Δεν σβήστηκε κανένα πόστ από εδλω για να υπάρχει συνοχή και σ' αυτό το θέμα του πλοίου Εξπρέςς Πήγασος ώστε να μην χαθούν όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου (αλοίμονο μας τι θα μας έκανε μετά ο Espresso Venezia  :Wink: ). Απο εδώ και πέρα τα όσα αφορούν την Αργώ μέ/ή χωρίς τον βάπορα θα γράφονται στο θέμα *Αργώ*.

----------


## sylver23

το πηγασσος εφυγε απο λαυριο κ τραβαει προς πειραια???τωρα ειναι εξω απο το σουνιο.


ακυρο παλι για καρυστο παει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τελευταία απεικόνιση (πριν δύο λεπτά) της πορείας (???)  :Confused:  του πλοίου τις τελευταίες ώρες, από το Syros Observer.

Αχ τι τραβάει το καυμένο τώρα στα ...γεράματα...:cry:

PEGASUS.jpg

----------


## sylver23

καλα να σαι καλα.εχω ψοφησει στο γελιο.-γυρω γυρω ολοι στην μεση.......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πουμε ότι απόψε το πλοίο διανυκτερεύει στα ανοικτά της Αναβύσσου.

Αύριο το απόγευμα στις 7 ταξιδεύω για Χίο με τον Θεόφιλο. Λέτε να το πετύχω στο ανέβασμα του για Πειραιά ??? Περιμένω προβλέψεις.....

Πάντως αν είμαι τόσο τυχερός, αναμείνατε φωτογραφίες εν πλω με Πήγασο και Αργώ !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parianos

Και εγω φευγω αυριο για Παρο με το BLUE STAR στις 17:30 αν το δω θα το φωτογραφισω αμεσως....

----------


## scoufgian

> Αύριο το απόγευμα στις 7 ταξιδεύω για Χίο με τον Θεόφιλο.


βρε το τυχερο!!!εκανες κι εσυ το ιδιο λαθος που εκανα κι εγω πριν 15 ημερες!!!θα φας καλα!!!!!προσεχε που πατας στο καταστρωμα.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Εσείς που ταξιδεύτε προς τα νησιά δεν έχετε παρά ελάχστες πιθανότητες να δείτε ούτε τον Πήγασο, ούτε την Αρργώ, εκτός κι αν αυτή την ώρα είναι έξω από το λιμάνι (χλωμό). Ο λόγος είναι ότι τα αναχωρούντα απομακρύνονται απο την ακτή αρκετά πηγαίνοντας προς το VTS. Αντίθετα πολλές πιθανότητες έχουν οι επιβάτες που επιστρέφουν στον Πειραιά. Εύχομαι όμως καλά περάσετε όπου κι αν πάτε με ή χωρίς φωτογραφίες  :Smile:

----------


## kalypso

Σήμερα που μίλησα με κάποιους λιμενικούς και καβοδέτες ουδείς γνωριζε κάτι για την άφιξη του πλοίου στην Πάτρα

----------


## sylver23

k μια συναντηση των συνονοματων που αποθηκευσα αν θυμαμαι καλα την παρασκευη 27-6

----------


## sylver23

το πηγασσος ποτε γυρισε πειραια???ποσο θα μεινει??ξερει καποιος?μην την κανω σημερα για λιμανι με τη φωτο στο χερι γιατι εχω δουλειες..

----------


## nautikos

> το πηγασσος ποτε γυρισε πειραια???ποσο θα μεινει??ξερει καποιος?μην την κανω σημερα για λιμανι με τη φωτο στο χερι γιατι εχω δουλειες..


Τωρα....Το εχω πει εδω και 2 μερες... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

ουπς.σορυ .δεν παρακολουθουσα το θεμα για καμποσες μερες.ας εριχνες κ μια ενημερωση εδω.δηλ ο πηγασσος που γυρισε κ αυτος στο πηγαδι κατουρησε?να μην γραψουμε στο θεμα του? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nautikos

> ουπς.σορυ .δεν παρακολουθουσα το θεμα για καμποσες μερες.


Τι να σου κανω, απο εδω και μπρος παρακολουθησε τα θεματα πιο πολυ για να εισαι πληρως κατατοπισμενος στα διαφορα τεκτενομενα :Very Happy: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξημερώματα στον Πειραιά. Σημερινή φωτογραφία.

PEGASUS.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφία!!

----------


## sylver23

πραγματικα αψογη

----------


## parianos

Την περασμενη Παρασκευη, καπου μακρια στην Αναβυσσο....

EXPRESS PEGASUS (2).jpg

----------


## gioannis13

Και απο χτες το απογευμα στην Κορινθο μεσω Ισθμου.................:shock: Ο λογος ?????????????

----------


## Leo

Συνοδεύει την ΑΡΓΩ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε μια μικρή αναδρομή στο παρελθόν.
Καλοκαίρι του 1999, το τελευταίο καλοκαίρι με τα πολλά σινιάλα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Από εκεί και πέρα τα σινιάλα λιγόστεψαν και μαζί και τα δρομολόγια για κάποια από τα νησιά μας (ιδιαίτερα το χειμώνα).
Εδώ το "Πήγασος" ταξιδέυει για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Λίγο πριν είχαν περάσει για Πειραιά το "Εξπρές Ολύμπια", το "Ναϊάς Εξπρές", το "Μήλος Εξπρές", το "Μυτιλήνη" και το "Super Naias".

Στον καλό μου φίλο Espresso Venezia, τιμής ένεκεν ....

Για Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Roi άψογη φότο τέλεια και είχα ψάξει για φότο αλλά δεν έβρισκα με τα σινιάλα του BENTOYΡΗ μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο
αν δεν κάνω λάθος  είχε στουκάρει πάνω σε βράχο η είχε πάρει φωτιά???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου έχουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες με το "Πήγασος" και τα χρώματα του Βεντούρη. Κάποιες έχουν, ήδη, ανέβει και μπορείς να τις δεις σε προηγούμενες σελίδες. Κάποιες άλλες θα τις ανεβάσουμε σύντομα.
Το "Πήγασος" είχε πέσει με όλη την ταχύτητά του πάνω στο Γαϊδουρονήσι.
Ευτυχώς ο βολβός απορρόφησε μεγάλο ποσοστό της ενέργεις κρούσης και απφεύχθηκαν τα πολύ χειρότερα. Διότι, δυστυχώς, υπήρξε ένα θύμα και αρκετοί τραυματίες. Αυτό έγινε το 1996 και έχουν αναφερθεί πολλά σχετικά με αυτό σε προηγούμενες σελίδες.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευτυχώς βέβαια τότε τα τηλεδικαστήρια δεν είχαν ανακαλύψει ακόμα τον γνωστό ''καπετανοξερόλα'' που έχει δώσει σόου 
και στο ατύχημα του Θεόφιλος και στo ναυάγιο του Sea Diamond.....

Αυτός θα ήταν σε θέση να ισχυριστεί ότι το πήγαιναν για φούντο το καράβι αλλά τους ''ξέφυγε'' και τράκαρε με την πλώρη.

----------


## poliv21

το εξπρες πηγασος εδεσε σημερα 15:00 στην πατρα ξερει κανεις κατι για αυτο?

----------


## sylver23

φυσιολογικα συνοδευει την αργω προς βενετια

----------


## mandiam

Μια καταπληκτικη φωτο την οποια βρηκα απο το site του ''εφοπλιστη'' και οποιος δεν την εχει για αυτο την παραθετω εδω.Μια ξεχωριστη στιγμη του ΜΙΛΕΝΑ με την ΠΗΑΓΑΣΑΡΑ μας δεμενα σε απαγορευτικο στη Συρο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και από τη Σύρα να πάμε στη Σίφνο.
Το "Εξπρές Πήγασος" στη Χρυσοπηγή της Σίφνου μεταφέροντας την θαυματουργή εικόνα από το λιμάνι του νησιού (τις Καμάρες) στο βράχο της Χρυσοπηγής.
Εδώ το πλοίο έχει φτάσει και ετοιμάζεται να γίνει η αποβίβαση της εικόνας.
Στα αριστερά της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται ο Συατρός του Φάρου και η ιστορική λάντζα '"Αγιος Σπυρίδωνας" (και στα δεξιά ο Δήμαρχος Σίφνου).
Η φωτογραφία είναι του περίφημου Κυριάκου Σ (έχουμε ξαναανεβάσει φωτογραφίες του), του οποίου το υλικό αν ποτέ δινόταν προς τα έξω θα έκανε πάταγο (πολλών μάλιστα μεγατόνων).
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους και βέβαι στον μοναδικό φίλο Espresso Venezia.

Το Πήγασος στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τις πιό όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Πήγασου που έχω δει.

Αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

Τελικά τα λευκά του πήγαιναν πολύ περισσότερο!

----------


## Sorokxos

Ειναι πραγματικα κριμα ενας τετοιος βαπορος να μην αλωνιζει στο Αιγαιο και στα νησια μας....

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα _espresso_ το καμαρι σου ξαναγυρισε στο μεγαλο λιμανι πριν λιγη ωρα. Απο οτι φαινεται αυτα που λεγαμε για ελλειψη πληρωμων η _HSW_ απερσυρε το καραβι της (και ειναι οντως ετσι καλα και εκανε, δεν φταει αυτη για την ανοργανωσια των αλλων...) :Wink:

----------


## zamas

*Μια φώτο* και απο μένα του *Express Pegasus* στο λιμάνι *Βαθύ της Σάμου*
*Έτος:* 2006
*Μήνας:* 10ος
express pegasus 2006-small - ok.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τελικα _espresso_ το καμαρι σου ξαναγυρισε στο μεγαλο λιμανι πριν λιγη ωρα.


Φίλε το είδα το απόγευμα ''ιδίοις όμμασι'' από καθαρή σύμπτωση.

Βρισκόμουν στους Αγίους Θεοδώρους κατά τις 6 παρά (μάλιστα μόλις είχα φθάσει), και εκείνη την ώρα είχε περάσει τον Ισθμό και κατευθυνόταν προς Πειραιά. Δυστυχώς η απόσταση ήταν πολύ μεγάλη για καλή φωτογραφία, κι αν είναι να ανεβάζουμε μακρινές και θολές άστο καλύτερα.....

Πάντως... δεν ξέρω, ίσως να είναι και καλύτερα που το πλοίο επέστρεψε. Το έβλεπα τόσο καιρό να πηγαίνει με 5 μίλια και να κάνει σβούρες γύρω από τον εαυτό του, και κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά, στεναχωριόμουνα...

Θα μου πεις καλύτερα δεμένο σε κανά λιμάνι, ή σε κανά μώλο ??? Δεν ξέρω...:???:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε ZAMAS ειναι πανεμορφη η φωτο σου οπως και το νησι.

----------


## zamas

> Φιλε ZAMAS ειναι πανεμορφη η φωτο σου οπως και το νησι.


*Να'σε καλα marsant* για τα καλά σου λόγια.  :Wink:

----------


## mandiam

Υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα το πλοιο μεχρι τελη ιουλιου η αρχες αυγουστου να δρομολογηθει σε καποια γραμμη?απο πληρωμα πως παει?γιατι ξερω οτι τα περισσοτερα μελη του πληρωματος (μαγειρες,καμαρωτοι)αποροφηθηκαν στο ΝΗΣΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ.δε γνωριζω κατι αλλο.οποιος ξερει ας μας πει..

----------


## sylver23

23-7 στον πειραια.δυστυχως τον εκρυβε ο ερμης κ απο την αλλη μερια ειναι το λιμεναρχειο αρα δεν ειχα προσβαση κ επισης δεν βοηθουσε ο ηλιος

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

EYXTYXΩΣ που τον εκρυβε ο Ερμης!!  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Razz:

----------


## esperos

Ε,  από  αυτή  την  θέση  δεν  πρέπει  να  φωτογραφίζεις  το  απόγευμα  γιατί  έχεις  τον  ήλιο  κόντρα.

----------


## sylver23

το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορουσα απο αλλου.αλλα μιας κ το ειδα μετα απο πολυ καιρο στο πειραια δεν γινοταν να αντισταθω.
γιατι ευτυχως που το εκρυβε το ερμης??????

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε,  ο  φίλος  μας  Finnpartner  είναι  αλλεργικός  στην  πλώρη  του!

----------


## sylver23

ελα ομως που η πλωρη προεξεχει του ερμη κ  φαινεται :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Χθες στον Πειραιά από άλλη γωνία...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10245

Φαίνεται αρκετά ταλαιπωρημένος...

----------


## sylver23

α να σαι καλα.ταλαιπωρημενος αλλα κουκλος

----------


## plori

Τελικά το μέλλον του πλοίου το γνωρίζουμε ,τι θα γίνει ; :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι έγκυρο, θα τολμήσω να προβλέψω ότι δύσκολα το πλοίο θα περάσει και δεύτερη χρονιά χωρίς κάποια δρομολόγηση, περιμένοντας να αντικαταστήσει την ...Μυρτιδιώτισσα (αν είναι δυνατόν !!!) ή κάποιο άλλο πλοίο στην ετησία του.  :Sad: 

Πιστεύω πως η HSW (ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε νε την λέτε) θα δρομολογήσει την πώληση του πλοίου μαζί θεωρώ με το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη.

Ας ελπίσουμε πως κάποια Ελληνική εταιρεία θα ενδιαφερθεί και δεν θα μας φύγουν δύο όμορφα και κλασσικά ποστάλια που έχουν γράψει την δική τους ιστορία στις θάλασσες μας.

Επαναλαμβάνω βέβαια πως όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελούν προσωπικές μου εκτιμήσεις.

----------


## speedrunner

Εγώ έχω την υποψία ότι θα το δούμε να κάνει δρομολόγια τον χειμώνα.

----------


## mandiam

Φιλε Venezia να σε ρωτησω κατι?πως μπορει να γινει κατι τετοιο?και οταν τα Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ και Ν.ΧΙΟΣ δεσουν για την ετησια τους?συμφερει την εταιρεια να ναυλωσει βαπορι εκεινη την περιοδο ενω εχει τις εναλλακτικες αυτες?βεβαια μεσα μου πιστευω οτι ετσι θα γινει και η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ και το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΑΚΙ θα φυγουν μακρια....και φυσικα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα η πολιτικη που ακολουθει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια θα προτιμησει να τα πουλησει εξω!εκτος και αν γινει η εκπληξη και κατα τον Οκτωμβρη ξεκινησουν και τα δυο καποιο ακτοπλοιοκο δρομολογιο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *mandiam* αφού τονίσω (ξανά) ότι λέω την προσωπική μου γνώμη χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι εκ των έσω, θα προσπαθήσω να σου απαντήσω.

1ον. Ο Πήγασος πέρυσι ''έβγαλε'' όλο τον χειμώνα στο μώλο Δραπετσώνας χωρίς να αντικαταστήσει κανένα εκ των Χίος - Μύκονος (και που να τα αντικαταστήσει ??? Δύο - τρεις ημέρες μόλις, σταμάτησε το καθένα (αν θυμάμαι καλά), καινούργια πλοία γαρ). Το ίδιο σχεδόν και το Σαντορίνη, που έκανε από ότι θυμάμαι τις ετήσιες των Επτάνησος και Κεφαλονιά, και σκάτζαρε για λίγες ημέρες και τα Μυρτιδιώτισσα - Εξπρές Σκιάθος. Με τα περσινά δεδομένα για ποιό λόγο να τα κρατήσουν τα πλοία ??? Για να κάνουν τις ετήσιες σε πλοία άλλων εταιρειών ???

2ον. Τα δεδομένα έχουν αλλάξει πολύ από πέρυσι. Η παντοδύναμη τότε HSW τώρα δεν είναι μόνη της (βλέπε ΑΝΕΚ - SEA STAR). Εδώ ακούγαμε πριν το ατύχημα του Θεόφιλος (και ακούμε ακόμα δηλαδή) για κατέβασμα του Χίος στην Παροναξία και σκατζάρισμα του Πρέβελη στη γραμμή Χίος - Μυτιλήνη. Σίγουρα για τίποτα δεν μπορεί να είναι κανείς σίγουρος, προσωπικά όμως πολύ δύσκολα βλέπω στο νέο ''σχήμα'' να έχουν θέση ο Πήγασος και το Σαντορίνη.

3ον. Τα δρομολόγια των χειμώνα δεν είναι τόσο ''ασφυκτικά'' όπως το καλοκαίρι. Μπορεί κάλλιστα να σκατζάρει το ένα το άλλο (Χίος - Μύκονος), ή και να κάνει την ετήσια τους (αν είναι τόσο μεγάλη χρονικά) το Πρέβελης ή και το Λισσός.

Τελειώνω λέγοντας ότι μακάρι να δούμε και τον Πήγασο και το Σαντορίνη (μετά την λήξη της ναύλωσης του) να μπαίνουν σε κάποια δρομολόγια. Αλλά αν δεν έγινε αυτό πέρυσι τον χειμώνα δεν βλέπω κάποιον λόγο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει τον εφετινό. Δυστυχώς...

Εκτός πια και αν αποκτηθούν από κάποια άλλη εταιρεία της ακτοπλοίας μας.  :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

> Εκτός πια και αν αποκτηθούν από κάποια άλλη εταιρεία της ακτοπλοίας μας.


Γιώργο, μακάρι να τα δούμε παρέα στο Αιγαίο ή στο Ιόνιο, αλλά η HSW πάτησε την μπανανόφλουδα μια φορά με το Αγ. Γεωργιος και την Πηνελοπη...

Μη ξεχνάμε τις αυστηρές ρήτρες που έθεσε στο συμβόλαιο πώλησης του Εξπρες Αθηνά. Μακάρι να είμαι λάθος αλλά μια εταιρεία τέτοιας εμβέλειας δεν επαναλαμβάνει τα ίδια λάθη.

Συνεπώς, το μέλλον για τα δύο ιστορικά ποστάλια φαίνεται δυσοίωνο.  :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ σωστά φίλε μου Νικόλα, πολύ σωστά.

----------


## panpeggy

Το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει πάλι το Mυρτιδιώτισσα το οποίο προσέκρουσε τα μεσάνυχτα σε βραχώδη ακτή στο λιμάνι Αγίας Πελαγίας Κυθήρων με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί ρήγματα.

----------


## mandiam

Φιλε μου Venezia θα σου θυμησω λιγο κατι οσο αφορα τον περσινο χειμωνα.καταρχην συμφωνω απολυτα σε ολα με την προσωπικη σου γνωμη γιατι το ιδιο πιστευω κι εγω για το μελλον των βαποριων αυτων.απλα θα σου θυμισω οτι οταν το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ σταματησε για να κανει την ετησια του αντικατασταθηκε απο το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ απο τα Χανια,το οποιο αντικατασταθηκε απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.Τελος το Ν.ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ αντικαταστησε το Πηγασος μεχρι και αυτη τη στιγμη.και αυτα τα αναφερω γιατι αναφερθηκες πριν για τις αντικαταστασεις.αντικαταστασεις ισως να μη γινουν για τα βαπορια της *HSW* αλλα ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ  θα ηταν οτι πρεπει για την αντικατασταση τλχ στη γραμμη ΙΚΑΡΙΑΣ-ΣΑΜΟΥ γιατι και παλι απο την GA FERRIES ειναι πιο γρηγορα...γιατι ακομη για τους χειμμερινους μηνες δε ξερουμε τι θα κανει η kallisti με το SARDINIA

----------


## Leo

> Το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει πάλι το Mυρτιδιώτισσα το οποίο προσέκρουσε τα μεσάνυχτα σε βραχώδη ακτή στο λιμάνι Αγίας Πελαγίας Κυθήρων με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί ρήγματα.


Από τις ειδήσεις επιβεβαιώθηκε η ππληροφορία του φίλου panpeggy. Το πλοίο ξεκινά δρομολόγια σήμερα στις 17.00 από Πειραιά

----------


## mandiam

Τελεια,οποτε να ευχηθουμε καλα ταξιδια στο βαποραρο,με γαληνιες θαλασσες και ασφαλη ταξιδια!!!

----------


## sylver23

me 18.8 κομβους ανεβαινει το πηγασσος.βρε ξαναβαλτε το μου για ευδηλο.σας παρακαλω.

----------


## Django

Μπορει να τσεκάρει και καποιος άλλος εδώ; 

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1885292/0

Μαλλον το σπρώχνει η HSW ..

----------


## stelios_ag

> Μπορει να τσεκάρει και καποιος άλλος εδώ; 
> 
> http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/1885292/0
> 
> Μαλλον το σπρώχνει η HSW ..


Ακριβώς αυτό γράφει το link σου φίλε....

----------


## vinman

*Το εξπρές Πήγασος φωτογραφημένο απο το Κλήμα στη Μήλο...*

----------


## Django

Αντε τωρα να βρεις πλοιο με ανοιχτό καταστρωμα ρε γαμωτο. 

Σημερα έβλεπα το Ρομιλντα με το μπαλκονακι κατω από την γέφυρα και σκεφτόμουν πως είναι ένα από τα τελευταία και οτι και αυτό οπου να ναι την κάνει. 

Τώρα μαθαίνουμε και για το Πηγασος. 
Πάντως ειναι άξιο απορίας αν θα τα πιάσει τα 10 μυρια που ζηταει η HSW. 
Να δουμε που θα καταλήξει κι αυτό..

----------


## sylver23

προσωπικα επειδη ταξιδευα με αυτο οσα χρονια ηταν στην γραμμη της ικαροσαμιας στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ.οχι οτι δεν ηταν αναμενομενο αλλα....
πανε κ τα μπαλκονακια ,πανε κ τα καταστρωματα για περαντζαδα.τι να κανουμε??η εποχη της κλειστης γεφυρας.αμα ξαναδουμε πλωρη ενω ειμαστε on board εμενα να μου τρυπησετε την μυτη.τι εμεινε?δημητρουλα /ρομιλντα/κορναρος κ κανα 2 ακομα

----------


## Django

Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο. Καλό θα είναι να αρχίσουμε να συμβιβαζόμαστε στην ιδέα οτι η φήμη πως η GA Ferries τα έσπρωξε όλα είναι γεγονός. Οπότε Ρομίλντα - Δημητρούλα σε ένα δύο μήνες φεύγουν. Τελος Εποχής.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πειραιάς, μια Παρασκευή στα τέλη Αυγούστου του 1997.
Εμπρός από το* "Πρέβελη"* της Ρεθυμνιακής περνούν το ένα μετά το άλλο τα ποστάλια της γραμμής για τα απογευματινά και βραδινά τους δρομολόγια. 
Εδώ το "Πήγασος" με τις άγκυρές του σηκωμένες.

Φωτογραφία αφιερωμένη στον Espresso Venezia.

Το Πήγασος.jpg

----------


## kastro

Που πήγαινε τότε;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Πήγασος τότε πήγαινε στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Από Πειραιά για Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.
Τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα (Παρασκευή) το δρομολόγιο ήταν για Σίφνο-Μήλο-Κίμωλο.
Το "Πήγασος" ήρθς στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων το 1996 και έμεινε ως το 2003.
Μετά το "Μήλος Εξπρές", νομίζω ότι ήταν το καλύτερο και συνεπέστερο πλοίο στη γραμμή.

----------


## vinman



----------


## ndimitr93

Τραγικό θάνατο βρήκε 40χρονος ναυτικός, μέλος του πληρώματος του επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου "Εξπρές Πήγασος".
     Kατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Γυθείου, έσπασε ο πρυμναίος κάβος, με αποτέλεσμα να χτυπήσει τον άτυχο ναύτη που βρισκόταν όρθιος στο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την πρύμνη.

 Το "Εξπρές Πήγασος" που αντικαθιστούσε το "Μυρτιδιώτισα" της ΑΝΕΚ στο οποίο γίνονται επισκευαστικές εργασίες, εκτελούσε το τοπικό δρομολόγιο Κύθηρα- Γύθειο- Κύθηρα.

 Με εντολή του Εισαγγελέα Γυθείου έχει συλληφθεί ο πλοίαρχος του "Εξπρές Πήγασος" που έχει και το γενικό πρόσταγμα των χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, καθώς επίσης και ο αξιωματικός που είχε βάρδια στην πρύμνη.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Τι λέτε ρε παιδιά... κι' άλλο κακό φέτος;

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου στους ανθρώπους του άτυχου ναύτη.

Μα καλά... τους συνέλαβαν πράγματι, ή ασκήθηκε απλά δίωξη εναντίων των δυο αξιωματικών;

Το έχουν παραξεφτιλίσει τώρα τελευταία με τις συλλήψεις πλοιάρχων και αξιωματικών και την διαπόμπευσή τους με χειροπέδες μπροστά στις κάμερες... σαν να ναι τιποτα Παλαιοκώστες....

----------


## giannisk88

Αν και έκανα ένα γρήγορο ελεγχο, δε βλέπω να έχει υποθεί κάτι οπότε βρίσκομαι στη δυσάρεστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσω οτι απόψε είχαμε το θάνατο ένος Ελληνα ναυτικού απο ατύχημα στο πλοίο Εξπρες Πήγασος.
Εδώ περισσότερα
http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=6761

----------


## Leo

Κι όμως φίλε μου giannisk88 αναφέρθηκε εδώ δηλαδή δυό πόστς παραπάνω. Οπότε μεταφέρθηκε και το δικό σου εδώ.

----------


## vazelo

Ποιος ειναι ο πλοιαρχος του Πηγασος?

----------


## Leo

Γιατί αυτή η ερώτηση φίλε vazelo τώρα? Πρόκειται να αρχίσουμε ανακριτικό?

----------


## vazelo

Οχι απλα αν ειναι ο κυρ Σπυρος Θ., ειναι οικογενειακος μας φιλος... anyway.

----------


## yannisa340

> Οχι απλα αν ειναι ο κυρ Σπυρος Θ., ειναι οικογενειακος μας φιλος... anyway.


Και άμα είναι οικογενειακός φίλος σου ρωτάς εμάς να σου πούμε τι κάνει; Εσύ έπρεπε να ξέρεις και να μας πεις και σε μας.:lol:

----------


## giannisk88

Το θέμα με το φίλο Βάζελο τελείωσε.Όποιος έχει κάποια πληροφορία για αυτό που ρωτάει ας ποστάρει, όποιος  δε ξέρει ας μη ποστάρει.Είναι ασχημο να κάνουμε χαβαλε με τέτοια θέματα φίλε yannisa340
Συλλυπητήρια πραγματικά στον άνθρωπο.Κρίμα. :Sad:

----------


## japan

Λίγες μέρες πριν το ατυχές συμβάν στη Νεάπολη.

express pegasus.JPG

----------


## Nautikos II

15 Αυγουστου
EXPRESS PEGASUS [6].JPG

----------


## queen

αγροτικο γιατρό δεν είχε το πλοίο;

----------


## Leo

Το ατύχημα έγινε στο πλοίο και αυτό έγινε σε λιμάνι. Χρειάζεται να έχει γιατρό το πλοίο σε λιμάνι? Και ο αγροτικός γιατρός τι θα έκανε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση??

----------


## queen

μπορεί και να μπορούσε μπορεί και να μην μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι. Ρώτησα γιατί σε κανένα άρθρο δεν διάβασα ότι έσπευσε ο αγροτικός ιατρός του πλοίου, και ξέρω ότι οφείλει η γραμμή κυθηρα - πειραιάς να διαθέτει.

----------


## jvrou

Συνήθως σε τέτοια ατυχήματα ο θάνατος δεν έρχεται ακαριαία; Το θέμα είναι πόσο θα ζοριστούν οι κάβοι. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. Είχα την ατυχία να είμαι πριν λίγα χρόνια μπροστά σε ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό στην Νάξο. Καράβι ήταν ή ο Ποσειδώνας ή το Σαντορίνη

----------


## marsant

Μαλλον το Εξπρες Σαντορινη θα εννωεις,πριν 5-6 χρονια αν θυμαμαι καλα που εσπασε καβος μεσα στο λιμανι του πειραια και τραυματισε ενα ανθρωπο που ηταν κοντα στην μπιντα θανασιμα.

----------


## jvrou

Το περιστατικό που λέω εγώ συμβαίνει σίγουρα στην Νάξο όπου τραυματίζεται θανάσιμα ή κάποιος από το πλήρωμα του καραβιού ή ο καβοδέτης (το λέω σωστά :Wink: . Η χρονολογία είναι κάπου εκεί. Για το μόνο που είμαι σίγουρος είναι πως συμβαίνει στο λιμάνι της Νάξου

----------


## Leo

> Συνήθως σε τέτοια ατυχήματα ο θάνατος δεν έρχεται ακαριαία; Το θέμα είναι πόσο θα ζοριστούν οι κάβοι. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. .............................


Φίλε μου ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ακαριαίος ο θάνατος απο το κτύπημα σπασμένου κάβου. Όσο για τα αίτια και λοιπά ας μην το πάμε παρακάτω με υποθέσεις. Θα έρθει η ώρα που θα βγεί η αλήθεια. Για την ώρα εδώ είναι το θέμα του Εξπρές Πήγασος και να μην ξεφεύγουμε με συζητήσεις για τρίτα πλοία, λιμάνια κλπ...

----------


## karystos

Είναι σίγουρο ότι πρόκειται για σπασμένο κάβο; Μήπως το περιστατικό στη Νάξο είναι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ όπου δεν κόπηκε κάβος αλλά ξεκόλλησε από το ζόρι ολόκληρη η δέστρα από το κατάστρωμα και σκότωσε ένα ναύτη, αν θυμάμαι καλά λεγόταν Καράς.

----------


## jvrou

> Είναι σίγουρο ότι πρόκειται για σπασμένο κάβο; Μήπως το περιστατικό στη Νάξο είναι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ όπου δεν κόπηκε κάβος αλλά ξεκόλλησε από το ζόρι ολόκληρη η δέστρα από το κατάστρωμα και σκότωσε ένα ναύτη, αν θυμάμαι καλά λεγόταν Καράς.


Το θέμα είναι ότι χάθηκε άλλη μία ζωή. Τα υπόλοιπα δεν έχουν τόση σημασία. Ήταν ή ο Ποσειδώνας ή το Σαντορίνη τώρα δεν θυμάμαι ποιο ακριβώς. Ταξίδευα και εγώ τότε και βγήκα συγκεκριμένα στην Νάξο όταν άκουσα φωνές και γύρισα πίσω και τον είδα κάτω. Ο κάβος κόπηκε. Όσο για τις δέστρες στις μισές κυκλάδες είναι σαπισμένες και πολλές φορές κόβονται και δεν τις αλλάζουν αλλά τις ξανακολλάνε

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ένα περιστατικό είναι όπως το περιγράφει ο karystos και συνέβη στο "Αίολος Εξπρές ΙΙ", όπου ξεκόλλησε, νομίζω, ο οδηγός από τον οποίο περνάει ο κάβος (το απέδωσαν τότε σε αστοχία υλικού) .
Ένα άλλο περιστατικό συνέβηκε στο "Ιεράπετρα Λ" το χειμώνα του 1999 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όπου ο κάβος που έσπασε προκάλεσε το θάνατο, ή το σοβαρό τραυματισμό, ενός ναύτη. 
Οι συνθήκες εργασίας στα πλοία, δυστυχώς, συχνά είναι οριακές.

----------


## Leo

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι το περιστατικό του Αίολος Εξπρές ΙΙ ήταν στην Πάρο και όχι στην Νάξο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Leo έχει δίκιο για το περιστατικό στο "Αίολος Εξπρές ΙΙ".
Τέτοια, όμως, περιστατικά έχουν συμβεί, δυστυχώς, σε πολλά ακόμα πλοία. Και αυτό δείχνει πολλά.
Έχει γίνει παρόμοιο περιστατικό και στο "Superferry II" πιο παλιά, αλλά ευτυχώς αναίμακτο. Νομίζω, ότι το θύμα τότε ήταν ο ύπαρχος που τραματίστηκε από κάβο ευτυχώς όχι τόσο σοβαρά.

----------


## marsant

Οντως στην Παρο ηταν το ατυχημα του Αιολος εξπρες ΙΙ που τραυματησε θανατηφορα ενα μελος του πληρωματος του, ο οποιος ειχε και 3 παιδια ο ανθρωπος:sad:.Η κηδεια μαλιστα ειχε γινει εδω στη Σαντορινη που ηταν η γεννετηρα του.Το χειροτερο ομως ειναι οτι συνεχιζονται να γινονται αυτα τα θανατηφορα ατυχηματα...

----------


## Leo

Έχουμε κάνει το θέμα του Πήγασου χάλια με όλα αυτά που γράψαμε φίλοι, δεν θα πρέπει να το συνεχίσουμε, αλλιώς  θα αναγκαστώ να τα μεταφέρω όλα τα εκτός θέμαστος σε νέο θέμα.

----------


## dimitris!

Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτο το βαπόρι μου αρέσει παρα μα πάρα πολύ...φοβάμαι όμως οτι όπου να ναι θα μας αποχαιρετήσει.

----------


## kastro

> Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά αυτο το βαπόρι μου αρέσει παρα μα πάρα πολύ...φοβάμαι όμως οτι όπου να ναι θα μας αποχαιρετήσει.


Και στα Κύθηρα ποιός θα πηγαίνει.

----------


## scoufgian

> Και στα Κύθηρα ποιός θα πηγαίνει.


o φουφουτελης........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frangie

Χθες ταξιδεψα με τον πηγασο και δυστηχως απογοητευτηκα απο την κατασταση του πλοιου(στο σαλονι της πρωτης θελεις ομπρελα)και απο την συμπεριφορα καποιων μελων του πληρωματος

----------


## sylver23

τι εννοεις θες ομπρελα?

----------


## frangie

Oτι κατα τη χρηση των κλιματιστικων δεν απομακρινονται τα νερα με αποτελεσμα στο σαλονι της πρωτης θεσης να σταζει απο την οροφη σε 3-4 σημεια

----------


## Vortigern

οταν ερχοταν δυτικες το πλοιο σαφως ηταν ποιο καλο...το παραμελησαν πολυ αποτι καταλαβα.....οταν ηταν στης δοξες του το προσεχαν τωρα.....

----------


## vinman

Το 2004 που είχα ταξιδέψει απο Μήλο προς Πειραιά το πλοίο ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση...
Τώρα για το πως το καταντήσανε είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία της hsw...

----------


## sylver23

κ για ικαρια το πλοιο ηταν καλα συντηρημενο  (εσωτερικα τουλαχιστον)και καθαρο  κ το πληρωμα ηταν ευγενεστατο κ εξυπηρετικο

----------


## antonymam

παιδια το πηγασος εκτελει το δρομολογιο κυθηρα-νεαπολη-πειραιας απο εκει ειμαι και τελευταια φορα το ειδα στις 31/8/08 μετα εφυγα.αντικατεστησε το μυρτιδιωτισσα.μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι θα απογινει?

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς 1/9/08

----------


## nikolas200

Τον πρώτο χρόνο που δρομολογήθηκε στο 
Αιγαίο σαν ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣPEGASUS.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Τον πρώτο χρόνο που δρομολογήθηκε στο 
> Αιγαίο σαν ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣPEGASUS.jpg


μπραβο βρε Νικολα μας εφερες πολλα χρονια πισω......ωραιος ο Πηγασος και με τα λευκα του........

----------


## vinman

Μιας και αναφερθήκατε στον Πήγασο με τα σινιάλα της Ventouris ferries ας δούμε ένα κολάζ που έφτιαξα το 1996,χρονιά δρομολόγησης του πλοίου στο Αιγαίο...
(Φωτογραφίες απο τέυχος του Εφοπλιστή - 1996)
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14699

----------


## grangelo

Και μια προσφατη φωτογραφια του πλοιου κατα την διαρκεια του ταξιδιου του  στα κυθηρα  (η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβιγμενη πανω απο το speedrunner2)

DSCF6722.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Πολύ όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου ! Με ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου ποστάλια !

----------


## grangelo

Ειναι ενα πραγματικα ωραιο πλοιο και οσοι εχουν ταξιδεψει μαζι του στις Δ. Κυκλαδες το αναπολουν ακομα και σημερα! Μακαρι να μην χασουμε αυτο το ομορφο πλοιο!

----------


## panpeggy

Ακούγεται οτι το πλοίο θα αντικαταστήσει προσωρινά το Νήσος Μύκονος από Οκτώβριο στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Σάμου. Αληθεύει αυτό?

----------


## nikolas200

Μακάρι. Για να το δούμε πάλι στον Πειραιά και να το φωτογραφήσουμε

----------


## esperos

Για  όσους  το  θυμούνται  και  έτσι,  στα  άσπρα  και  με  ένα  άλλο  όνομα



EXPRESS DIONYSOS.jpg

----------


## dimitris!

Το βρήκα σε μια παλιά φωτογραφία απο Εφοπλιστή το 1996.Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οτι το πάνω πάνω deck apo τις τσιμινιέρες και πίσω που τώρα είναι ανοιχτό με καθίσματα είχε αυτοκίνητα!!Δυστυχώς δεν έχω διαθέσιμο scanner να την ανεβάσω.(κανένας vinman μπορεί να το κάνει το θαύμα του...)

----------


## Vortigern

> Για όσους το θυμούνται και έτσι, στα άσπρα και με ένα άλλο όνομα
> 
> 
> 
> EXPRESS DIONYSOS.jpg


το θυμαμαι με αυτο το ονομα..κ μαλιστα θυμαμαι οτι του αλλαξαν το ονομα μετα το τρακαρισμα στην πλωρη δν ειμαι σιγουρος..ημουν πολυ μικρος τοτε..

----------


## AegeanIslands

O Cpt Nikos XALARIS sta xeiristiria tou ploiou sti Thesi tou Cpt Vas.GERONTAKI

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> O Cpt Nikos XALARIS sta xeiristiria tou ploiou sti Thesi tou Cpt Vas.GERONTAKI


Ας ευχηθούμε λοιπόν στον cpt Νίκο καλά ταξίδια και καλά σβουρίδια.Ξέρει αυτός από τέτοια!!

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι, εδώ τα έκανε με τις Παναγιές με τον Πήγασο θα κολώσει  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλά ταξίδια στον cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη με το "Εξπρές Πήγασος".
Συμβολικά, να αναφέρουμε ότι το αφιέρωμα στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (τεύχος: 42, Αύγουστος 1996) το είχε κάνει ο ίδιος.
Να του αφιερώσουμε, μάλιστα, και μια παλιότερη φωτογραφία με το πλοίο να φθάνει στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου, το καλοκαίρι του 2001. 
Πλοίο αγαπημένο, βεντουρόπλοιο, με μεγάλη ιστορία στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες και στη γραμμή της Σάμου-Ικαρίας (με την Hellas Ferries).
Πλοίο, μάλιστα, καταφωτογραφημένο από το 1996 που μας ήρθε στη γραμμή των Δ. Κυκλάδων. 
Όπως ανέφερε και ο dimitris παραπάνω, πράγματι στο deck πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα υπήρχαν αυτοκίνητα (έτσι ταξίδευε στην Ιταλία).  
Στον cpt Νίκο Χάλαρη  
Το Πήγασος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που κινείται με τις άγκυρες μισοβυθισμένες στο νερό στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ;

----------


## Trakman

> υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που κινείται με τις άγκυρες μισοβυθισμένες στο νερό στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία ;


Υποθέτω ότι αν τις είχε ρίξει όταν έδεσε, τότε απλά τις ξεπλένει από τη λάσπη καθώς φεύγει!

----------


## hayabusa

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση φίλε Trackaman  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι μία από τις πολλές φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν το ρεμέτζο του πλοίου.
Το πλοίο έρχεται, περνά την Αγία Αικατερίνη και ετοιμάζει τις άγκυρες για να τις ρίξει.
Βέβαια, κάποιες φορές δεν τις έριχνε και τις δύο για να μην χάσει πολύ χρόνο. Τις είχε έτοιμες και ανάλογα έπραττε.

Εδώ, προς δικαίωση της μνήμης του dimitris η φωτογραφία από τη διαφημιστική καταχώρηση του πλοίου στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

Το Πήγασος ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Υποθέτω ότι αν τις είχε ρίξει όταν έδεσε, τότε απλά τις ξεπλένει από τη λάσπη καθώς φεύγει!


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το βαπόρι ετοιμάζεται να δέσει.Η δεξιά μήπως είναι όλο ανάποδα?

----------


## hayabusa

έτσι εξηγείται λοιπόν. ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφόρηση φίλε Roi Baudoin  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο, λοιπόν, ετοιμάζεται να δέσει.
Ο φίλος ΑΡΗΣ έχει δίκιο σε ότι επισημαίνει.

Να θυμηθούμε, επίσης, ότι το "Πήγασος" έκανε τη Σίφνο σε 4 ώρες και 20 λεπτά σε απευθείας δρομολογιο (και είχε και εξαιρετική κουζίνα).
Και μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα, ας δούμε ολόκληστη τη διαφημιστική καταχώρηση στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".
Πέρα από ατυχές συμβάν στον Πάτροκλο (με το θάνατο ενός ανθρώπου και τον τραυματισμό αρκετών), το "Πήγασος" δημιούργησε το τέλειο δίδυμο με το "Μήλος Εξπρές".

Σε όλους εσάς και στον Νίκο Χάλαρη του τότε και του σήμερα.

To Πήγασος.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά ε το πλοίο δεν παίζεται με τα σινιάλα του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ άπαιχτο ευχαριστούμε για τις φότο :Very Happy: 
Α ΡΕ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ Π ΕΙΣΑΙ? :Wink:

----------


## plori

Νομίζω αυτό που έχει και είναι αυτό που λείπει σήμερα απο όλα σχεδόν τα πλοία είναι το "μπαλκόνι" στον "καθρέπτη" του πλοίου.Είναι πολύ όμορφη αίσθηση να νιώθεις το αέρα την μυρωδιά της θάλασσας απο την πλώρη του βαποριού.

----------


## Haddock

Δεν γνωρίζω αν πρόκειται για το Espresso Venezia, αλλά νομίζω ότι η φωτογραφία αξίζει να κοσμεί τη συλλογή μας. Ένα από τα αδερφά της Adriatica διασχίζει τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τουριστικό οδηγό της Ελλάδας των 80ς. 

Διακρίνεται το πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα με τα αυτοκίνητα. Οι σημερινοί πλόες γίνονται βαρετοί και αδιάφοροι χρόνο με το χρόνο. Δυστυχώς, στα πλωτά μέσα της εποχής μας, η πρόσβαση στην πλώρη είναι ήδη μύθος, ενώ το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι είναι είδος υπό εξαφάνιση. Και μετά σου λέει θαλασσινό ταξίδι. Την ίδια αίσθηση έχω και σε A330

----------


## speedrunner

> Το πλοίο, λοιπόν, ετοιμάζεται να δέσει.
> Ο φίλος ΑΡΗΣ έχει δίκιο σε ότι επισημαίνει.
> 
> Να θυμηθούμε, επίσης, ότι το "Πήγασος" έκανε τη Σίφνο σε 4 ώρες και 20 λεπτά σε απευθείας δρομολογιο (και είχε και εξαιρετική κουζίνα).
> Και μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα, ας δούμε ολόκληστη τη διαφημιστική καταχώρηση στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".
> Πέρα από ατυχές συμβάν στον Πάτροκλο (με το θάνατο ενός ανθρώπου και τον τραυματισμό αρκετών), το "Πήγασος" δημιούργησε το τέλειο δίδυμο με το "Μήλος Εξπρές".
> 
> Σε όλους εσάς και στον Νίκο Χάλαρη του τότε και του σήμερα.
> 
> To Πήγασος.jpg


Πω πω τι μου θυμίζεις, Φολέγανδρος - Πειραιάς σε 8,5 ώρες, αυτό ήταν καράβι, μακάρι να το ξαναβλέπαμε στα μέρη μας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω τέσσερις φωτογραφίες από μια άφιξη του "Εξπρές Πήγασος" στην Κίμωλο, τον Αύγουστο του 2002.
Νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο, παρόλο που τη μία από αυτές την έχω ήδη ξαναανεβάσει. 
Το πλοίο φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Ψάθης, περίπου στις 20:15.
Τα φώτα του πλοίου έχουν από ώρα ανάψει, το φως της ημέρας αρχίζει να σβήνει και το πλοίο περνά περήφανο από μπροστά μας.
Έχεις την αίσθηση ότι το πλοίο είναι στο πέλαγος, ενώ αυτό περνά δίπλα από το μώλο.
Η συνέχεια του δρομολόγίου του είναι για Μήλο-Σίφνο-Σέριφο-Κύθνο-Πειραιά (άφιξη το πρωΐ).
Το πλοίο είναι, σχεδόν, γεμάτο μιας και ανεβαίνει από Σαντορίνη-Ίο-Σίκινο-Φολέγανδρο (φίλε Speedrunner). 
Οι άγκυρές του κατεβασμένες, έτοιμες για φούντο.... 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 
Το Πήγασος στην Κίμωλο.jpg 
Το Πήγασος στην Κίμωλο ΙΙ.jpg 
Στην Κίμωλο.jpg 
Στην Κίμωλο 2.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ο ροι ξεκινησε και παλι να ξεσκονιζει το αρχειο του.παιδες ετοιμααστειτε....πολυ ωραιες ροι

----------


## Haddock

Roi, υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. Προσέξτε το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι που είναι γεμάτο ταξιδευτές μέχρι τα μπούνια. Δεν πέφτει καρφίτσα...

Έχεις την αίσθηση ότι είναι στο πέλαγος γιατί το βαπόρι μπαίνει με πολύ δρόμο στο λιμάνι. Το στριπάκι δεν αφήνει αμφιβολία ότι ο βάπορας έχει αρκετή ταχύτητα. Τα Espresso γενικά δεν γυρίζουν εύκολα χωρίς ταχύτητα αφού είναι μονοτίμονα, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## Thanasis89

Καθέ φορά που βλέπω post του Roi ξέρω ότι θα έχει μια τέλεια φωτογραφία από το παρελθόν, η οποία σέρνει πίσω πίσω της τη δικιά της μικρή ιστορία ! Μπράβο Roi ! Υπέροχες !

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Roi, υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. Προσέξτε το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι που είναι γεμάτο ταξιδευτές μέχρι τα μπούνια. Δεν πέφτει καρφίτσα...
> 
> Έχεις την αίσθηση ότι είναι στο πέλαγος γιατί το βαπόρι μπαίνει με πολύ δρόμο στο λιμάνι. Το στριπάκι δεν αφήνει αμφιβολία ότι ο βάπορας έχει αρκετή ταχύτητα. Τα Espresso γενικά δεν γυρίζουν εύκολα χωρίς ταχύτητα αφού είναι μονοτίμονα, έτσι δεν είναι;


Και δεν ακούνε τιμόνι εύκολα και πολύ περισσότερο όταν επικρατούν ισχυροί άνεμοι μπαίνούν με δρόμο γιατί αν ξεσύρουν μετά τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν.Οι άγκυρες μισοφουνταρισμένες θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι λόγω αντίστασης λειτουργούν σαν φρένο και βοηθούν το βαπόρι στο να σταμάτήσει πιο γρήγορα ιδίως σε μικρά λιμάνια και να βοηθήσουν στο ανάποδα.Μια σκέψη μου είναι αυτή και αν λέω κουταμάρες συγχωρέστε με!

----------


## grangelo

Roi, ευχαριστουμε! Εισαι αξεπεραστος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε ΑΡΗ, στις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες του "Πήγασος" στη Σίφνο κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα. Κατεβάζει τις άγκυρές του μέχρι το νερό και φαίνεται σαν να τις σέρνει πάνω στο νερό.
Πιθανόν, η εξήγηση για αυτό να αυτή αυτή που δίνεις.

----------


## Leo

Η λύση στην απορία είναι σαφώς ποιο απλή, όσον αφορά το λόγο για το κατέβασμα των αγκυρών. Με όλη την εκτίμηση στους προλαλήσαντες φίλους ΑΡΗ και Roi Baudoin, επιτρέψτε μου να σας διορθώσω λίγο. Ο Ωραίος βάπορας Εξπρές Πήγασος όπως παρατηρείτε έχει υψηλή πλώρη σε σχέση με το Νεφέλη (ενδεικτικά αναφέρω αυτό το πλοίο) που οι άγκυρες του κολυμπάνε στο νερό έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το να φουντάρεις άγκυρα απο τόσο ψηλά (εκτός αν πρόκειται για φουντάρισμα ανάγκης) είναι ρίσκο και λίγο άναυτο. Ρίσκο γιατί μπορεί να μην ξεκολάει η άγκυρα από την θέση της (λόγο του ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά) ή με την φόρα που θα φύγει να θέλει ένα ζευγάρι φερμουίτ (στα φρένα) της μπόμπας για να σταματήσει την ροή της καδένας, κάθε φορά. Αρα λοιπόν η καλή ναυτική τέχνη λέει ότι, κατευάζουμε την/τις άγκυρες μέχρι το νερό με το βίντσι (με τον εργάτη της άγκυρας-μηχανοκίνητα) και σ αυτο το σημείο φρενάρουμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι για φουντάρισμα χωρίς επιπλοκές. 
Θα μου πείτε το ΒΣ Ιθάκη που έχει συγκριτικά υψηλή πλώρη γιατί τις φουντάρει από την θέση τους (πάνω)? Γιατί στα λεμονάδικα το βάθος είναι 10 μέτρα (?) και πολλά λέω άρα όση και φόρα να έχει πέφτοντας η άγκυρα (σχέση ύψους πλοίου και βάθους θαλάσσης, εύκολα σταματάει/φρενάρει την καδένα). Αρα λοιπόν ξέρουμε τι λέει η ναυτική τέχνη και πέρα πο εκεί κάθε ένας απο τους καπεταναίους, ξέρει το πλοίο του και αναλόγως πράτει. Δεν σας κουράζω άλλο, ελπίζω κατταλάβατε... :Cool:

----------


## Trakman

> Η λύση στην απορία είναι σαφώς ποιο απλή, όσον αφορά το λόγο για το κατέβασμα των αγκυρών. Με όλη την εκτίμηση στους προλαλήσαντες φίλους ΑΡΗ και Roi Baudoin, επιτρέψτε μου να σας διορθώσω λίγο. Ο Ωραίος βάπορας Εξπρές Πήγασος όπως παρατηρείτε έχει υψηλή πλώρη σε σχέση με το Νεφέλη (ενδεικτικά αναφέρω αυτό το πλοίο) που οι άγκυρες του κολυμπάνε στο νερό έτσι κι αλλιώς. Το να φουντάρεις άγκυρα απο τόσο ψηλά (εκτός αν πρόκειται για φουντάρισμα ανάγκης) είναι ρίσκο και λίγο άναυτο. Ρίσκο γιατί μπορεί να μην ξεκολάει η άγκυρα από την θέση της (λόγο του ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά) ή με την φόρα που θα φύγει να θέλει ένα ζευγάρι φερμουίτ (στα φρένα) της μπόμπας για να σταματήσει την ροή της καδένας, κάθε φορά. Αρα λοιπόν η καλή ναυτική τέχνη λέει ότι, κατευάζουμε την/τις άγκυρες μέχρι το νερό με το βίντσι (με τον εργάτη της άγκυρας-μηχανοκίνητα) και σ αυτο το σημείο φρενάρουμε και είμαστε έτοιμοι για φουντάρισμα χωρίς επιπλοκές. 
> Θα μου πείτε το ΒΣ Ιθάκη που έχει συγκριτικά υψηλή πλώρη γιατί τις φουντάρει από την θέση τους (πάνω)? Γιατί στα λεμονάδικα το βάθος είναι 10 μέτρα (?) και πολλά λέω άρα όση και φόρα να έχει πέφτοντας η άγκυρα (σχέση ύψους πλοίου και βάθους θαλάσσης,  εύκολα σταματάει/φρενάρει την καδένα). Αρα λοιπόν ξέρουμε τι λέει η ναυτική τέχνη και πέρα πο εκε΄΄ι κάθε ένας απο τουσ καπετανάιους, ξέρει το πλοίο του και αναλόγως πράτει. Δεν σας κουράζω άλλο, ελπίζω κατταλάβατε...


Leo μας έστειλες τώρα!! Είσαι φοβερός!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ο Leo σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## plori

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ καλη και λεπτομερής ενημέρωση που μας έκανες .

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά το πλοίο που πάει?? είνια ανοιχτά των Χανιων αυτή τη στιγμή και πλησιάζει απο τα δυτικά.!!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Pou einai to periergo??? Tin grammi tou Mirtidiotsa nomizw pws ektelei !!

----------


## marsant

ποιανει και Κισσαμο μια φορα την εβδομαδα

----------


## giannisk88

A ναι? δε το ήξερα γι'αυτο ξαφνιάστικα!!Λεω και εγώ που παει!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ παντως.

----------


## manolis m.

Entometaksi epeidi ksafniastikes kai les pws paei gia xania...lew kai egw re mpas leei stin souda kai anoiksa tsak mpam to AIS..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες"
Μεγάλη Παρασκευή του 1997.
Το "Πήγασος" επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά, νωρίς το πρωΐ.
Προσέξτε ότι η πρύμνη είναι ανοικτή και δεν έχει υποστεί τη μετρασκευή που προέκτεινε το deck μέχρι πίσω.
Πίσω του διακρίνεται το "Αρκάδι" της Ρεθυμνιακής. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους paroskayak, nikola200, Leo, vinman, ΑΡΗ, manolis m, Vortigern, plori, iletal 1, marsant, sylver 23, Rocinante, navigation και polyka. 
Το Πήγασος στον Πειραιά ΙΙ.jpg 
Το Πήγασος στον Πειραιά Ι.jpg

----------


## vinman

Aντώνη,πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά φίλε Roi είσαι άπαιχτος έγραψες πάλι
καλή του πάνε πολύ τα χρώμματα του ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Αντωνη σε ευχαριστουμε για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.
Να προσθεσω εδω οτι αυτο το πλοιο που πριν λιγους μηνες ηταν στα αζητητα κανει το δρομολογιο του με σταθερη ταχυτητα πανω απο 17.5 ενω το εχω δει να χτυπα και 19ρια !!!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Νικόλα, συμφωνώ μαζί σου απόλυτα. Τα σινιάλα του Γιώργου Βεντούρη ήταν τα μοναδικά που έκατσαν στο βαπόρι "γάντι". Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη, να σαι καλά!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και φυσικά φίλοι μου υπονοείται και κάτι ακόμα.
Δεν είναι μόνο ότι του πήγαιναν χρωματικά τα σινιάλα, αλλά πιστεύουμε ότι του ταίριαζε γάντι και η ναυτοσύνη μιας μεγάλης εταιρείας, όπως ήταν εκείνη την εποχή η εταιρεία του Γιώργου του Βεντούρη. 
Μετά ακολούθησε μια δύσκολη περίοδος, αλλά τώρα τα πράγματα πάνε πάλι καλά.

----------


## frangie

ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ,ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΗΤΑΙ ΓΛΕΝΤΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ

----------


## tsali

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΑΚΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΥΧΑΙΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ Η HELLENIC ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΚΑΛΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΚΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΣΚΙΖΕΙ!!!

----------


## Ηριδανός

> ...*ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΟ* ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ...


Εντελώς ακατάλληλο ? Για ποιό λόγο φίλε μου, μήπως μπορείς να μας εξηγήσεις ? 
Να έλεγες ''όχι ίσως το καταλληλότερο για αυτή τη γραμμή'' να το καταλάβω. 
Αλλά ''ΕΝΤΕΛΩς ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ'' ?  :Confused:

----------


## frangie

Φιλε μου λογω καταγωγης ξερω κατι παραπανω.Αυγουστο και στα κυθηρα με 6αρι εκοβε βολτες 5 ωρες μεχρι να μπει στο λιμανι,στα αντικυθηρα εκανε 10 μερες να ποιασει λιμανι και μπηκε ο λιμεναρχης κυθηρων μεσα και υποχρεωσε τον πλοιαρχο να μπει.Γι αυτο το θεωρω εντελωσ ακαταληλο για αυτη τη γραμμη

----------


## Ηριδανός

Αγαπητέ μου frangie παρεξήγησες το μήνυμα μου. Επ ουδενί δεν αμφισβήτησα το ότι μπορεί να ξέρεις κάτι παραπάνω. Απλά σε ρώτησα τον λόγο που θεωρείς το πλοίο εντελώς ακατάλληλο.

Μία ακόμα ερώτηση. Πως ακριβώς έγινε το περιστατικό με το πλοίο στα Αντικύθηρα ? Ο Πήγασος δεν μπορούσε να μπει στο λιμάνι επί δέκα ημέρες και επιβιβάστηκε στο πλοίο (φαντάζομαι με κάποια λάντζα) ο λιμενάρχης και υποχρέωσε  :Surprised:  :Confused:  τον πλοίαρχο να μπει ?

Ρωτάω από καθαρή περιέργεια μιας και είναι η πρώτη φορά που ακούω ότι λιμενάρχης υποχρέωσε πλοίαρχο να καταπλεύσει σε κάποιο λιμάνι.  :Confused:

----------


## tsali

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΑΠΙΝΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΓΙ'ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.........

----------


## frangie

Στα αντικυθηρα δεν υπαρχει λιμεναρχειο και ειναι στην κριση του εκαστοτε πλοιαρχου αν μπει.Πολοι το εχουν παρακανει και με 5αρι δεν μπαινουν,ο λιμεναρχης κυθηρων ηταν και ζητηθηκε απο τους κατοικους να γινει αυτο γιατι ειχε μινει το νησι απο τροφιμα,για μενα καλε μου φιλε ενα πλοιο ειναι καταληλο μονο οταν εξηπηρετει τα νησια στα οποια παει οποια κι αν ειναι αυτα,μικρα η μεγαλα

ολοι εχουμε επιδοθει στο μεγεθος των πλοιων αλλα για τα μικρα νυσια μασ ειναι ακαταληλα,εκει χρειαζονται μικροτερα πλοια με γρηγορη και δυνατη μανουβρα γιατι και τα λιμανια ειναι μικρα

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> "Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες"
> 
> Μεγάλη Παρασκευή του 1997.
> Το "Πήγασος" επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά, νωρίς το πρωΐ.
> Προσέξτε ότι η πρύμνη είναι ανοικτή και δεν έχει υποστεί τη μετρασκευή που προέκτεινε το deck μέχρι πίσω.
> Πίσω του διακρίνεται το "Αρκάδι" της Ρεθυμνιακής. 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους paroskayak, nikola200, Leo, vinman, ΑΡΗ, manolis m, Vortigern, plori, iletal 1, marsant, sylver 23, Rocinante, navigation και polyka. 
> Το Πήγασος στον Πειραιά ΙΙ.jpg 
> 
> Το Πήγασος στον Πειραιά Ι.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ Roi.Ωραίο βαπόρι και καλό στη θάλασσα.Είχα κάνει ταξίδι με γεμάτο οχτάρι και συμπεριφερόταν αρκετά καλά.Τώρα τα πράγματα είναι καλά για το βαπόρι.Έχει και καλό καπετάνιο!Χε Χε!!

----------


## Vortigern

Αντωνη κ παλι ευχαριστω

καλη συνεχεια

----------


## manolis m.

File Roi egrapses selida simera...

----------


## Haddock

Ο Πήγασος ως μονοτίμονο θέλει δρόμο για να ρεμετζάρει. Τα λιμάνια στα εκεί νησιά δεν βοηθούν λόγω μικρής λιμενολεκάνης. Αν και είμαι off topic, η γραμμή έχει πολλά φορτηγά; Διότι αν δεν έχει πολλή κίνηση σε φορτηγά, ο Πήγασος είναι όντως μεγάλο πλοίο για την γραμμή (περισσευούμενα γραμμικά μέτρα).

----------


## nikolas200

Την είδα την ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ εχθές στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά που πήγα για μία δουλειά. Δυστηχώς δεν είχα μαζί μου την ψηφιακή. Προφανώς θα δρομολογήθηκε τιν χειμώνα για κυκλάδες για να σκατζάρει κάποιο από τα καινούρια της HSW

----------


## grangelo

Το Πηγασος το ειχε απο παλια αυτο το προβλημα!

Ενδεικτικά στη Σίφνο με συγκεκριμένη φορά ανέμου και 5- 6 μποφόρ δεν έκανε καν προσπάθεια να δέσει και πήγαινε κατευθείαν Μήλο!
Παρα λιγο να κανουμε πρωτοχρονια στην Μηλο μια φορα!

----------


## vinman

Για τον Νίκο (Nikos) που είναι στη Νάξο σήμερα,και για τον Δημήτρη (Dimitris)που σίγουρα θα ήθελε να είναι εκεί....!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18684


(κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## dimitris

Μονο σιγουρα?... Μανωλη Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## vinman

Κατάπλους στον Εύδηλο!
Όμορφη φωτογραφία του Σπ.Κωνσταντόπουλου κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή!
Αφιερωμένη στον Trakman για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του,και σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19269

----------


## sylver23

μανωλακη δεν χρειαζεται να μου θυμιζεις το νησι μου .σε παρακαλω πολυ.αντε μην παρω αυριο το πλοιο και φυγω :Razz:  :Razz: α ρε πηγασσε γιατι μας αφησες

----------


## Trakman

> Κατάπλους στον Εύδηλο!
> Όμορφη φωτογραφία του Σπ.Κωνσταντόπουλου κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή!
> Αφιερωμένη στον Trakman για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του,και σε όλο το Ναυτιλία!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19269


Φίλε Μάνο αυτά που ανεβάζεις κάθε μέρα είναι τόσο εξαιρετικά που πέφτουν πολλές ώρες μελέτης πάνω τους κάθε μέρα!!! Σε ευχαριστώ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ για την αφιέρωσή σου!!

----------


## vinman

18 Φεβρουαρίου 2001 στο Κερατσίνι..
Στο τότε Εξπρές Διόνυσος γίνονται εργασίες και η πρύμη αλλάζει μορφή...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19373



...το καλοκαίρι του ίδιου χρόνου στον Πειραιά με την ολοκαίνουρια πρύμη του..



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19374

(Σπ.Θεοδωράκης - Εφοπλιστής)

----------


## a.molos

Ετρεξα εν τάχυ απο την αρχή όλο το topic του Πηγασου, είδα την " πρίν και  μετά τράκου " πλώρη και επειδή δεν βρήκα φωτό με την πλώρη στραπάτσο, ανέβασα μία απο το αρχείο μου, κομμένη απο εφημερίδα της εποχής.

----------


## giannisk88

> Ετρεξα εν τάχυ απο την αρχή όλο το topic του Πηγασου, είδα την " πρίν και  μετά τράκου " πλώρη και επειδή δεν βρήκα φωτό με την πλώρη στραπάτσο, ανέβασα μία απο το αρχείο μου, κομμένη απο εφημερίδα της εποχής.


Τί επαθε εδώ ρε παιδιά?? :Surprised:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τί επαθε εδώ ρε παιδιά??



Στραβομουτσούνιασε... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## parianos

giannisk88, θα σου γραψει ο a.molos τι επαθε το πλοιο...εγω ξερω το δυστυχημα του....

----------


## grangelo

> Τί επαθε εδώ ρε παιδιά??


Δες στο (ιδιο θεμα) απο εδω και κατω!

----------


## giannisk88

Αααα τώρα κατάλαβα τι έγινε!!!Εψαξα γρήγορα προς τα πίσω απο απο τη ταχύτητα δεν ειδα κατι.Ευχαριστώ παιδιά.

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmatika katapliktikos o a.molos..den eixa dei pote mia tetoia fwto!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε αρκετά πίσω στο χρόνο.
Τότε που υπήρχε μια μεγάλη ιταλική εταιρεία με το όνομα *Adriatica Navigazione.*
Το αγαπημένο μας *"Πήγασος"* ναυπηγήθηκε για αυτήν την εταιρεία, όπως και τα αδέλφια του.
Το Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 στο υπέροχο *πρακτορείο τηγ ΕΛΜΕΣ* στην Κέρκυρα βρήκα την παρακάτω αεροφωτογραφία.
Ήταν ξεθωριασμένη από το χρόνο, αλλά διατηρούσε μια γλύκα από άλλη εποχή. 
Στο θέμα του "Κασταλία" έχουμε αναφερθεί για το πρακτορείο της ΕΛΜΕΣ 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25158&highlight=%CA%E1%F3%F4%E1%E  B%DF%E1 
Το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας είναι το "Πήγασος" (ως *"Espresso Venezia"*), ή το αδελφάκι του το *"Espresso Grecia".* 
Προσέξτε τα αυτοκίνητα στο κατάστρωμα.
Προσέξτε τον κόσμο στο πάνω deck. 
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους. 
Adriatica Navigazione.jpg

----------


## vinman

Γειά σου Αντώνη με τα ωραία σου!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon prepei na einai i idia phwto me to Roi alla se kaliteri eukrinia...
6299a.jpg
Pigi adriaticandaegeanferries.com

----------


## vinman

> Mallon prepei na einai i idia phwto me to Roi alla se kaliteri eukrinia...
> 6299a.jpg
> Pigi adriaticandaegeanferries.com


Η ίδια είναι Μανώλη... :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να δούμε το όμορφο "Grecia" στο Μπάρι.
Είναι, φυσικά, το αδελφάκι του "Πήγασος", χωρίς μάλιστα την ευρεία μετασκευή στην πρύμνη του "Πήγασος".
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1973 ως Espresso Livorno", το 1980 μετονομάστηκε σε "Espresso Grecia" και το 1999 σε "Grecia". 
Η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε στο Μπάρι της Ιταλίας τον Ιούνιο του 2008 από την Μαρία Λαζαρή.
Την ευχαριστούμε πολύ. 

To Grecia στο Μπάρι.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmatika mia poli omorfi fwtografia!!Afierwmeni ston Roi!
6300.jpg
Pigi adriaticandaegeanferries.com

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστώ πολύ manoli.
Μια πανέμορφη φωτογραφία από τη Βενετία, την έδρα της "Adriatica Navigazione".

----------


## Trakman

> Pragmatika mia poli omorfi fwtografia!!Afierwmeni ston Roi!
> 6300.jpg
> Pigi adriaticandaegeanferries.com


ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ Μανώλη!!!

----------


## sylver23

δεν κανονιζουμε ενα ταξιδακι για κισσαμο με το πηγασσο οσο ειναι καιρος??και μια ερωτηση.θα κανει σκατζα το μυκονος στον δεξαμενισμο του?

----------


## Trakman

> δεν κανονιζουμε ενα ταξιδακι για κισσαμο με το πηγασσο οσο ειναι καιρος??και μια ερωτηση.θα κανει σκατζα το μυκονος στον δεξαμενισμο του?


Καλή ιδέα το ταξιδάκι...!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Pragmtai poli wraia Idea..

----------


## scoufgian

αναπαυλα σημερα για το ¨πολεμιστη" των Κυθηρων.αφιερωμενη στον Espresso Venezia ........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21702

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21703

----------


## parianos

Απο το περιοδικο "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" :

"Παραλληλα, το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ παραμενει στην γραμμη των Κυθηρων μια και η επισκευη του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ εχει καθυστερησει αρκετα. Μολις αποδεσμευτει θα σκαντζαρει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, για να κανει κι αυτο την επισκευη του και μεχρι τελους του ετους θα δεσει ωστε να κανει καποιες εργασιες που απαιτουνται για τη συνθηκη της Στοκχολμης. Για το μελλον του, ισως το δουμε μαζι με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ να συμμετεχουν σε διαγωνισμους αγονων γραμμων."

----------


## Trakman

> αναπαυλα σημερα για το ¨πολεμιστη" των Κυθηρων.αφιερωμενη στον Espresso Venezia ........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21702
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21703


Μοναδικές Γιάννη... Όπως ΠΑΝΤΑ!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

να σαι καλα φιλε Trakman.......:lol::lol:

----------


## stelios

i pigasara mas apo 8/11 tha kanei ta dromologia tou mukonos pou paei gia tin etisia tou.. gia kapou 20 meres!!

----------


## Georgecz3

Γνωρίζουμε πιο θα παρεί την θέση του στη γραμμή των Κυθήρων?

----------


## sylver23

λεγανε οτι θα την παρει το μυρτιδιωτισσα που θα ηταν ετοιμο αλλα απο οτι ειδα εχθες στο νμδ το πλοιο ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση.

χθες το βραδυ ειδα τον πηγασσο στο λιμανι και μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα πολυ διοτι ειχα καιρο να τον δω.τελικα ειπα να παω να πιω μια μπυρα στο λιονταρι και να παω πιο αργα να τον φωτογραφησω.και με πιασανε κατι νευρα οταν το δα να περναει μπροστα απο το λιονταρι ...δεν μπορουσε να μου το σφυριξει οτι εχει δρομολογιο..?? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
καμαρωτος οπως παντα αφησε το μεγαλε λιμανι...

----------


## M.D.I

> λεγανε οτι θα την παρει το μυρτιδιωτισσα που θα ηταν ετοιμο αλλα απο οτι ειδα εχθες στο νμδ το πλοιο ειναι στην ιδια κατασταση.
> 
> χθες το βραδυ ειδα τον πηγασσο στο λιμανι και μπορω να πω οτι χαρηκα πολυ διοτι ειχα καιρο να τον δω.τελικα ειπα να παω να πιω μια μπυρα στο λιονταρι και να παω πιο αργα να τον φωτογραφησω.και με πιασανε κατι νευρα οταν το δα να περναει μπροστα απο το λιονταρι ...δεν μπορουσε να μου το σφυριξει οτι εχει δρομολογιο..??
> καμαρωτος οπως παντα αφησε το μεγαλε λιμανι...


.....ΜΕ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ,ΑΛΛΑΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ(ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΙΟΙ)ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΗ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΗ  ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΛΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ Π Α Ν Τ Α  ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ.ΣΕ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΠ-ΝΙΚΟ.ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΥΣ.ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ.

----------


## Leo

> .....ΜΕ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΑΦΗΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ,ΑΛΛΑΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΤΩΝ ΝΗΣΙΩΝ(ΑΝΤΙΚΥΘΗΡΙΟΙ)ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ΤΙΜΗΤΙΚΗ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΡΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΝΙΚΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΛΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ Π Α Ν Τ Α ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ.ΣΕ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΚΑΠ-ΝΙΚΟ.ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΥΣ.ΚΑΛΑ ΣΟΥ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η πληροφορία σου M.D.I. για την αγάπη των νησιωτών στον καπετάνιο του Εξπρές Πήγασος.

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 7/11 ΞΕΚΙΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗ 1/12 ΜΕ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ ΩΡΑΡΙΑ.
ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ  ΔΕΥΤ-ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ-ΠΑΡΑΣΚ ΣΤΙΣ 19.00 ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ 23.00 ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟ
ΑΠΟ ΒΑΘΥ ΤΡΙΤΗ-ΠΕΜΠΤΗ-ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ  ΣΤΙΣ 16.30 ΚΑΙ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΤΙς  08.00 ΓΙΑ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΝΑΞΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.

----------


## eliasaslan

Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά, που θα χωρέσουν οι νταλίκες??

----------


## sylver23

γιατι βρε ηλια ?παλια πως χωρουσαν?εχει καλο γκαραζ το πηγασσος

----------


## laz94

Χαρά που θα κάνουν οι Παροναξιώτες!!!(και δίκιο θα έχουν!)

Τώρα ποιό θα πάει στα Κύθηρα???

----------


## laz94

> Χαρά που θα κάνουν οι Παροναξιώτες!!!(και δίκιο θα έχουν!)
> Δηλαδή και οι Ικαρωσαμιώτεσ απλά οι Παραναξιώτες έχουν περισσότερο καιρό να το δουν και να το ταξιδέψουν!


Τώρα ποιό θα πάει στα Κύθηρα???

----------


## kastro

> Τώρα ποιό θα πάει στα Κύθηρα???


Γιατί όχι το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη.

----------


## laz94

> Γιατί όχι το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη.


 
Σωστά!
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!
Δηλαδή μακάρι!:smile:

----------


## karystos

Μάλλον απίθανο το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ επειδή το περιμένουν επειγόντως στις Σποράδες, όπου το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ σέρνεται με κουζινέτο εδώ και καιρό. Το
ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ θα πάει ύστερα Δ. Ελλάδα για σκάντζα στα Ζακυνθινά. Οπότε η Ν. Πελοπόννησος μένει με το ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ, που εναρμονίζεται επειγόντως για να μπορεί να πάει και Αντικήθυρα. Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ήταν να ξεκουραστεί αυτή την εβδομάδα αλλά δεν του έκατσε. Έτσι ο φίλος μας ο Νικόλας έκανε κι αυτός άλλες εφτά μέρες αγροτικό. Επειδή είναι πολύ μαγκιόρος ο άνθρωπος ούτε που παραπονέθηκε καθόλου. Πάντα με το γέλιο.

----------


## captain 83

Στα Κεφαλλονίτικα θα κάνει τη σκάντζα το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ της STRINTZIS FERRIES.

----------


## captain 83

Καλά ταξίδια σήμερα στο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στη γραμμή που καλείται να εξυπηρετήσει.

----------


## raflucgr

leaving Piraeus on 28/07/08.

Lucas

----------


## grangelo

Beautiful image lucas thanks!

----------


## scoufgian

το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ,εδεσε σημερα εκει που δενει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ......οποτε απο σημερα αναλαμβανει τα καθηκοντα του για Σαμο-Ικαρια

----------


## captain 83

Από την Παρασκευή δεν ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια για Ικαρία-Σάμο;

----------


## Nautikos II

> το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ,εδεσε σημερα εκει που δενει το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ......οποτε απο σημερα αναλαμβανει τα καθηκοντα του για Σαμο-Ικαρια


Πραχματι το πρωι εκει το ειδα

----------


## Speedkiller

To πλοίο είχε αράξει εκεί κ την προηγουμενη βδομάδα!Αν έκανε δρομολόγια δεν ξέρω!Scoufgian δε σε βλέπω ενήμερο... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> To πλοίο είχε αράξει εκεί κ την προηγουμενη βδομάδα!Αν έκανε δρομολόγια δεν ξέρω!Scoufgian δε σε βλέπω ενήμερο...


εχω μεινει απο απουσιες.....αστα

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΧΕΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 7 ΝΟΕΜ

----------


## Νaval22

> εχω μεινει απο απουσιες.....αστα


πρόσεξε γιατί σε λίγο θα επαναλάβεις το εξάμηνο  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Αυτός ο scoufgian ώρες ώρες δε ''διαβάζει'' καθόλου,απορώ ρε παιδάκι μου απορώ :Razz: .Και αυτός ο LEO γιατί κάθεται άπραγος και δε του ρίχνει μια αποβολή για μια βδομάδα μπας και στρώσει λίγο :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Αυτός ο scoufgian ώρες ώρες δε ''διαβάζει'' καθόλου,απορώ ρε παιδάκι μου απορώ.Και αυτός ο LEO γιατί κάθεται άπραγος και δε του ρίχνει μια αποβολή για μια βδομάδα μπας και στρώσει λίγο


δεν τον παιρνει γιατι αμα μου ριξει αποβολη ,θα φορτωθει την διαχειριση της gallery ,για μια βδομαδα........... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> δεν τον παιρνει γιατι αμα μου ριξει αποβολη ,θα φορτωθει την διαχειριση της gallery ,για μια βδομαδα...........


ΑΑΑΑΑΑ καλά κατάλαβα οτι κάπου βρωμάει η δουλειά.Και λέω και γώ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy: 
ΥΓ:Σε λίγο θα πεταχτεί και θα πεί:Κύριοι chat το κάνατε και βγήκατε εκτός θέματος.Γι'αυτο και γώ θα γράψω:Αντε μωρέ ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ πάμε γερά................

----------


## Panos80

Την 28η Οκτωβριου στα Κυθηρα περιμενοντας την αναχωρηση του για Νεαπολη. Παντως στο εσωτερικο τα σημαδια εγκαταλειψεις του πλοιου ειναι εμφανη.

----------


## Vortigern

Ax ρε παιδια οποιος μπορεσει σας παρακαλω να βγαλει καμια εσωτερικια φωτο να το δω.Εχω να μπω απο τοτε που εφυγε απο Δυτικες. :Sad:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Κι εγω...  :Sad: 
Μια φωτο παρακαλουμε.

----------


## parianos

> Ax ρε παιδια οποιος μπορεσει σας παρακαλω να βγαλει καμια εσωτερικια φωτο να το δω.Εχω να μπω απο τοτε που εφυγε απο Δυτικες.


Φιλε μου, σημερα θα φυγω για Παρο με αυτο το πλοιο και θα σου βγαλω μερικες φωτο του εσωτερικου και οταν γυρισω θα τις βαλω εδω μεσα να δεις...

----------


## parianos

> Κι εγω... 
> Μια φωτο παρακαλουμε.


Mixalhs_13, θα τα δεις τις φωτο απο Δευτερα ή Τριτη....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Το naytilia.gr θα σου ειναι υποχρεωμενο  :Razz:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

Μιχάλη μη λες μεγάλα λόγια........!

----------


## Vortigern

*Παμε να δουμε και την ομορφη ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ!!*
*Πρωτη και δευτευρη δικες μου.Να σημειοσο οτι πηγα να μπω μεσα στο Πηγασος αλλα μου ειπαν να παω απογευμα γιατι ειχαν δουλεια,κριμα γιατι θα ειχα εσωτερικο φωτογραφικο υλικο αλλα και ηθελα να το δω μετα απο 5-6 χρονια που εχω να ταξιδεψω μαζι του.δν πειραζει ισος αλλη φορα.....*

*Τριτη φωτο απο τον ''Εφοπλιστη'' του Δεκεμβριου 2002.*

----------


## parianos

Λοιπον, παιδια ταξιδεψα για πρωτη φορα με αυτο το πλοιο την περασμενη Παρασκευη και φυγαμε στις 19:08 το πρασινο του Πειραια και φτασαμε στο φαρο του Αγ. Φωκα στις 00:32 (5 ωρες και 20 λεπτα) ειναι πολυ για μενα...παντως ενα πραγμα καταλαβα γιατι το θελετε τοσο πολυ εσεις στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες οι πρωτες φωτο εν πλω....το αφιερωνω σε ολους τους φορουμιτες....

EX. PEGASUS 18.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 5.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 11.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 12.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 15.jpg

----------


## parianos

Αλλες φωτο ακομη.....

EX. PEGASUS 28.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 19.jpg

το πανω γκαραζ

EX. PEGASUS 29.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 31.jpg

η πλωραρα

EX. PEGASUS 33.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Πω πω φιλε παριανε σε παρακαλω βαλε και αλλες εσωτερικες αν εχεις.Πολυ ομορφες ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## parianos

και τωρα οι υπολοιπες φωτο του εσωτερικου πλοιου...

η πρωτη θεση...

EX. PEGASUS 32.jpg

τα αεροπορικα καθισματα ....

EX. PEGASUS 17.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 23.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 24.jpg

EX. PEGASUS 30.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

"Εσκισες" ρε φιλε μας pariane  :Razz: 
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!

----------


## parianos

Αλλες ακομη φωτο....

η ρεσεψιον....

EX. PEGASUS 26.jpg

το σαλονακι...

EX. PEGASUS 25.jpg

πιο μεσα στο σαλονακι, στα αριστερα η τραπεζαρια...

EX. PEGASUS 27.jpg

η καμπινα....

EX. PEGASUS 3.jpg

η καμπινα ενος πληρωματος...

EX. PEGAUS 8.jpg

----------


## parianos

Λιγο ακομη φωτο του εσωτερικου...

ο διαδρομος στις καμπινες...

EX. PEGASUS 20.jpg

το σχεδιαγραμμα του πλοιου

EX. PEGASUS 21.jpg

δεν ξερω τι σημαινουν στα Ιταλικα...

EX. PEGASUS 22.jpg

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> η καμπινα ενος πληρωματος... 
> 
> EX. PEGAUS 8.jpg


Πρεπει να παραδεχτουμε οτι εχει το φοβερο *ημερολογιο* του πλοιου  :Very Happy:

----------


## parianos

Και τωρα μερικες φωτο που μπαινει στη ομορφη Παρο το περασμενο Σαββατο το μεσημερι....

PAROS 1.jpg

PAROS 2.jpg

PAROS 3.jpg

PAROS 5.jpg

PAROS 6.jpg

----------


## parianos

Αλλες τρεις φωτο ακομη....

PAROS 8.jpg

PAROS 9.jpg

PAROS 10.jpg

εδω τελος το φωτορεπορταζ μου, τα σχολια δικα σας....

----------


## Leo

Φίλε παριανέ, σ΄ευχαριστώ που μου γνώρισες ένα πλοίο από μέσα, γιατί μέχρι σήμερα το έβλεπα μόνο απ έξω... Βρίσκω ότι είναι προσεγμένο και καλόγουστο. Ακόμη θέλω να σου πώ ότι οι φωτογαφίες με την αφιξη στην Πάρο είναι εξαιρετικές και το ρεπορτάζ πλήρες... Να 'σαι καλά

----------


## parianos

Απλως φιλε Leo το προσφερα στο φορουμ για το καλυτερο στη σελιδα ναυτιλια. Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και εχω ακομη να προσφερω οταν θα ταξιδευω πλοια και παλι θα τα φωτογραφισω....

----------


## alcaeos

αν  και δεν ειμαι fun του πλοιου πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι οι photo  ειναι  φοβερες σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ..

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Καλα θα κανεις να μας φερνεις φωτογραφιες αφου εισαι parianos  :Cool:

----------


## marsant

Φιλε παριανε πολυ ωραιο το ρεπορταζ και οι φωτογραφιες σου.Ειμαι και εγω ενας απο τους πολλους που δεν εχουν δει το εσωτερικο του πλοιου και καλυτερη ξεναγηση απο αυτη που μας εκανες δεν μπορουσε να γινει.Να σαι καλα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## giannisk88

Αψογος!!!Οι φωτο του φίλου Παριανού με έκαναν να συμπαθήσω αυτό το πλοίο ακόμα περισσότερο!!Μπράβο.

----------


## parianos

Παιδια σε ολους σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τα καλα σας λογια και ετσι θα συνεχισω να φωτογραφισω τα καραβια...

----------


## sylver23

παριανε εγω το πλοιο το ξερω παρα πολυ καλα αλλα με τις φωτο σου με εκανες να ξαναταξιδεψω μαζι του....αξεχαστες μου στιγμες στον πηγασσο ειναι οι ωρες που περνουσα στο μπλακονακι κατω απο την γεφυρα οπως επισης και στην πλωρη διπλα στα mes που αραζαμε.στο εσωτερικο το αγαπημενο μου σημειο ηταν στο σαλονι της πλωρης διπλα απο την τραπεζαρια που σκοτωνα την ωρα μου παιζοντας χαρτια.επισης περα απο τα πολυ ομορφα ταξιδια που εζησα οταν πηγαινε ικαρια αυτο που μου εχει μεινει αξεχαστο ειναι η μανεστρα :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: δυστυχως δεν μπορω να παω ικαρια τωρα που ειναι στην γραμμη ξανα για λιγο ....

----------


## parianos

sylver23, σε ευχαριστω και πραγματι ειναι πολυ καλο πλοιο και καθαρο. Μπορεις τωρα προλαβαινεις να κανεις ενα μικρο ταξιδακι για Ικαρια μεχρι στις 1/12.....

----------


## Vortigern

Να ευχαριστησω και εγω τον φιλο παριανο για τις φωτο.Το πλοιο αποτε που ερχοταν δυτικες δν εχουν αλλαξει και πολλα.Εκτος οτι αλλαξαν μοκετες καλιματα στις αεροπορικες και κατι ψιλα στην Α' θεση.Χαιρομαι που το ειδα μεσα μετα απο 5 χρονια.Επισης να πω οτι ειναι ενα καραβι το οποιο εχει πολλους μεγαλους εσωτερικους χωρους και πολλους εξωτερικους για να μετακινηθεις μεσα,και ξανα τελειες ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!

----------


## plori

Αυτή την στιγμή είναι πάνω απο Κύθνο και πηγαίνει Πειραιά και η ταχυτητά του μετά απο Πάρο 19,3 συνεχώς.Τι να λέμε το καράβι έχει πολλά "ψωμιά" ακόμα και απο έπανω όπως είδαμε στης φωτογραφίες αλλά και στα "κάτω".

----------


## sylver23

> Να ευχαριστησω και εγω τον φιλο παριανο για τις φωτο.Το πλοιο αποτε που ερχοταν δυτικες δν εχουν αλλαξει και πολλα.Εκτος οτι αλλαξαν μοκετες καλιματα στις αεροπορικες και κατι ψιλα στην Α' θεση.Χαιρομαι που το ειδα μεσα μετα απο 5 χρονια.Επισης να πω οτι ειναι ενα καραβι το οποιο εχει πολλους μεγαλους εσωτερικους χωρους και πολλους εξωτερικους για να μετακινηθεις μεσα,και ξανα τελειες ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!


θανο εχει αλλαξει ξαι το πλωριο σαλονακι διπλα στο σελφ σερβις.αν θυμαμαι καλα παλια ειχε κατι καναπεδες ενω τωρα τραπεζακια με καρεκλες (μπροστα στα εβερεστ)

----------


## vinman

Φίλε Pariane,εξαιρετικό φωτορεπορτάζ για τον Πήγασο!!
Να'σαι καλά!!
Μου θύμισες τότε που ταξίδευα μαζί του για Μήλο!!

----------


## Vortigern

> θανο εχει αλλαξει ξαι το πλωριο σαλονακι διπλα στο σελφ σερβις.αν θυμαμαι καλα παλια ειχε κατι καναπεδες ενω τωρα τραπεζακια με καρεκλες (μπροστα στα εβερεστ)


Aμα ειναι τετοια αλλαγη δν πειραζει θα με πειραζε ομως αν κλεινανε το πλωριο μπαλκονακι

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική δουλειά Παριανέ! Μπράβο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

pariane , το εστιατοριο πως ειναι ;
Καθαρο και εξυπηρετικο για το κοινο του πλοιου ;

----------


## parianos

Appia_1978, Vortigern και Vinman, σε ευχαριστω πολυ και χαρηκα που σας αρεσαν οι φωτο...

----------


## parianos

> pariane , το εστιατοριο πως ειναι ;
> Καθαρο και εξυπηρετικο για το κοινο του πλοιου ;


Mixalh, το εστιατοριο ειναι πολυ καλο και ειχε πολυ ωραια και νοστιμα φαγητα αλλα δεν εφαγα και ειχα μια υποχρεωση στην Παρο. Και καθαρο ειναι το πλοιο και το προσεχαν πολυ το πληρωμα, εκει που καθομουνα στα αεροπορικα καθισματα συνεχεια πηγαινοερχοταν καποιος απο το πληρωμα και κοιτουσε αν ολα ειναι ενταξει με τους επιβατες, εντυπωσιαστηκα....

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ ωραια , πολλα μπραβο στο πληρωμα του πλοιου.
Ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

_AΠΛΑ     Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ  _ 
ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## parianos

> _AΠΛΑ Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ε Σ_ 
> ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ


Σε ευχαριστω nikolas, να σαι καλα....

----------


## despo

Παρατηρώ λοιπον τωρα που βγάλανε τα δρομολόγια εστω και για τη μια βδομάδα που θα είναι ακομα στη γραμμή, μπήκε στα ωράρια ακόμα πιο κοντά στο Βέρα, λες και πρεπει να κυνηγιώνται τα 2 καράβια στα λιμάνια η' μαλλον καλύτερα βλέπω οτι θέλουν να διώξουν με τον ενα η' τον άλλο τρόπο την Καλλίστη απο τη γραμμή. Διαφορετικά δεν υπάρχει εξήγηση, εκτος και αν δεν υπάρχει πλεον Υπουργείο που να μπορεί να επέμβει αποτελεσματικά, με γνώμονα τη σωστή συγκοινωνιακή κάλυψη των νησιών και οχι το πως ο ενας θα βγάλει τα μάτια του άλλου.

----------


## laz94

parianos είσαι και ο πρώτος μιλάμε!!!
ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ!!!! (και όχι μόνο)

----------


## parianos

> parinos είσαι και ο πρώτος μιλάμε!!!
> ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ!!!! (και όχι μόνο)


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε laz94, να σαι καλα....

----------


## parianos

Μολις τωρα ειδα τα δρομολογια του και δεν παει Παροναξια και πηγαινε απευθειας Ευδηλο γιατι; Υπαρχει καποιο λογο που δεν πηγαινει Παρο και Ναξο;

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΕΙ. ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΦΕΥΓΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ.
ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΠΩΣ ΜΙΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ  !!!

----------


## Mitni

Τις ίδιες πληροφορίες έχω και γω

----------


## .voyager

Το Πήγασος με τα παλιά, καλά του σινιάλα... Δεν την έβαλα στη gallery γιατί είναι θολή.

IMG_0007.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω ότι η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι πολύ όμορφη και ας είναι, ίσως, λίγο θολή.
Έχει δύναμη και συναίσθημα και αναδεικνύει το καράβι.
Και μας θυμίζει μια εποχή που φαίνεται πια μακρινή ....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και μας θυμίζει μια εποχή που φαίνεται πια μακρινή ....


Mε Ασπρα καραβια (τα ονειρα μας) (και οχι μπλε)....

----------


## laz94

> Το Πήγασος με τα παλιά, καλά του σινιάλα... Δεν την έβαλα στη gallery γιατί είναι θολή.
> 
> IMG_0007.jpg


 
Πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!
Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η αλλαγή στην πρύμη ποιά χρονιά έγινε;;;

----------


## leonidas

> Πάρα πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!
> Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Η αλλαγή στην πρύμη ποιά χρονιά έγινε;;;


Τι αλλαγη εγινε φιλε Λαζαρε;;; :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Η τοποθέτηση ντέκ και στεγάστρων

----------


## laz94

> Τι αλλαγη εγινε φιλε Λαζαρε;;;


Αν κοιταξεις μια τωρινή φωτογραφία του βάπορα και αυτή θα παρατηρήσεις μια διαφορα στην πρύμη. Εμενα πάντως μου αρέσει περισσότερο όπως είναι τώρα.

----------


## Apostolos

Προσωπικά θα μου άρεσε να ήταν λίιιγο ποιό κουτάκι στην πλώρη. Αντε να δούμε αν θα του ξηλώσουν τώρα τις άχρηστες βάρκες

----------


## Νaval22

και όλο να το ξηλώσουν πραγματικά αυτό το πλοίο δεν φτιάχνει,ίσως κάποιοι να με βάλουν στο μάτι αλλά εγώ θα πώ χωρίς φόβο πως θεωρώ αυτό το καράβι πανάσχημο

----------


## Vortigern

Στεφανε ειναι η γνωμη σου και καλα κανεις και την λες,
εγω παλι θα πω πως μου αρεσει ετσι οπως ειναι.Αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπει να το εχω ζησει και χωρις την προσθηκη που εκαναν στην πρυμνη,ημουν μικρος δν θυμαμαι καλα,αλλα ειναι και αυτο ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου καραβια! :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

> και όλο να το ξηλώσουν πραγματικά αυτό το πλοίο δεν φτιάχνει,ίσως κάποιοι να με βάλουν στο μάτι αλλά εγώ θα πώ χωρίς φόβο πως θεωρώ αυτό το καράβι πανάσχημο


σε εχω βρισει απο κοντα οποτε οκ :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## cpt babis

πανασχημος ο πηγασαρας? αυτο ειναι απο τα πιο ομορφα πλοια της  ακτοπλοιας μας

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Την μετασκευή στην πρύμνη πρέπει να την έκανε το 2001, επί Hellas Ferries.
Σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου και πριν την μετασκευή.

----------


## laz94

> Την μετασκευή στην πρύμνη πρέπει να την έκανε το 2001, επί Hellas Ferries.
> Σε προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του πλοίου και πριν την μετασκευή.


Roi σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Αχ μακαρι να το βλεπαμε παλι στις δυτικες Κυκλαδες............... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> Αχ μακαρι να το βλεπαμε παλι στις δυτικες Κυκλαδες...............


Μακαρι δν λες τιποτα φιλε μου... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

εκει εκανε καριερα...λογικο να τον θελουν πισω....οταν πρωτοηρθε εκανε δρομολογια και στο ιονιο;;

----------


## sylver23

απο οτι ειδα χθες στο περαμα το πηγασσος καλοπιζεται σε ολα του τα μερη.η γαστρα ηταν ετοιμη και απο οτι ειδα εκαναν εργασιες στο κομοδεσιο.
τα mes ειχαν αφαιρεθει.

φωτο 1
φωτο 2
φωτο 3
φωτο 4

----------


## Speedkiller

> απο οτι ειδα χθες στο περαμα το πηγασσος καλοπιζεται σε ολα του τα μερη.η γαστρα ηταν ετοιμη και απο οτι ειδα εκαναν εργασιες στο κομοδεσιο.
> τα mes ειχαν αφαιρεθει.
> 
> φωτο 1
> φωτο 2
> φωτο 3
> φωτο 4


Eλεγα κ γω...Δεν θα βάλει φώτο ο sylver???:razz:Ωραίες οι φώτο αλλα σαν να διακρίνω μια ομιχλη/υγρασία να αιωρείται???

----------


## nikolas200

Το ίδιο όμορφη είναι η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ στην δεξαμενή. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ sylver 23

----------


## stelios

ξερουμε που θα κανει δρομολογια?

----------


## sylver23

> Eλεγα κ γω...Δεν θα βάλει φώτο ο sylver???:razz:Ωραίες οι φώτο αλλα σαν να διακρίνω μια ομιχλη/υγρασία να αιωρείται???


μαλλον υγρασια ειναι.και εμενα με χαλασε λιγο




> ξερουμε που θα κανει δρομολογια?


πολλα παιζουν ακομα.μπορει να ξαναπαει κυθηρα ,μπορει να δηλωθει και αγονη.θα δουμε

----------


## folegandros

Αυτό που ακούω εγώ για επικρατέστερο είναι Χίο – Μυτιλήνη.

----------


## Speedkiller

Πλακα μας κανεις?Αρα την κανει τελειως το Nissos Chios???:shock: :Confused:

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ενα σεναριο ειναι αγαπητε συμφορουμιστη,αφου το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ* επικειται να πραγματοποιησει την ετησια επιθεωρηση(Δ/ξσμο)-ακινησια.

----------


## folegandros

Ναι θα αντικαταστήσει το Chios που θα πάει για την καθιερωμένη επισκευή όπως είπε κ ο φίλος AegeanIslands! Αλλά τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο ακόμα! Ούτε το πλήρωμα δεν ξέρει σίγουρα.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Ενα σεναριο ειναι αγαπητε συμφορουμιστη,αφου το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ* επικειται να πραγματοποιησει την ετησια επιθεωρηση(Δ/ξσμο)-ακινησια.


Ετσι οπως ειπώθηκε κατάλαβα σε μόνιμη βάση κ όχι προς αντικατάσταση του Xίoς!Δεν είναι τόσο ξεκαθαρο τι ακριβώς εννοέι ο φίλος παραπάνω!

----------


## Ergis

ενα καλο σεναριο θα ηταν να το βαζανε οπως παλια συρο μυκονο ευδηλο καρλοβασι βαθυ το μυκονος παρο ναξο ιο σαντορινη και το χιος οπως πριν χιο μυτηληνη....οσο ηταν ο πηγασος στην ικαρια σαμο πως τα πηγαινε;;;;

----------


## sylver23

μια χαρα τα πηγαινε.αλλα υπαρχουν καποια προβληματα.αρχικα με συρο μυκονο μεσα θα φτανει τις 8.5 ωρες για  ικαρια.δευτερον οι αναγκες τις γραμμης ιδιαιτερα το καλοκαιρι εχουν αυξηθει.προπερσι με 3 με 4 δρομολογια το πηγασσος ερχονταν φισκα 
περσυ με 6 δρομολογια το μυκονος ερχονταν παλι φισκα 
και περα απο αυτο εχει και πολυ μεγαλυτερο πρωτοκολλο.
πλεον και τους 3 μηνες η ικαροσαμια εχει πολυ κοσμο.ενδεικτικα αναφερω οτι περσυ για να γυρισεις με αυτο κινητο απο ικαρια απο 15 του αυγουστου και μετα εβρισκες μονο 30 αυγουστου και ειχε καθημερινα δρομολογια.και για ατομικο εισητηριο μετα τις 25.
το τριτο κολλημα ειναι οτι θα ναι πολυ ασχημο να σου παρουν ενα νεο πλοιο και να σου ξαναβαλουν το παλιο.ο κοσμος ετσι χανει την εμπιστσυνη σε μια εταιρια.αλλα βλεπεις δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνιστης.
σορυ για το οφ τοπικ .αμα θες να συνεχισουμε μπορουμε στο θεμα της γραμμης ικαριας σαμου

----------


## Diaylos

> μια χαρα τα πηγαινε.αλλα υπαρχουν καποια προβληματα.αρχικα με συρο μυκονο μεσα θα φτανει τις 8.5 ωρες για ικαρια.δευτερον οι αναγκες τις γραμμης ιδιαιτερα το καλοκαιρι εχουν αυξηθει.προπερσι με 3 με 4 δρομολογια το πηγασσος ερχονταν φισκα 
> περσυ με 6 δρομολογια το μυκονος ερχονταν παλι φισκα 
> και περα απο αυτο εχει και πολυ μεγαλυτερο πρωτοκολλο.
> πλεον και τους 3 μηνες η ικαροσαμια εχει πολυ κοσμο.ενδεικτικα αναφερω οτι περσυ για να γυρισεις με αυτο κινητο απο ικαρια απο 15 του αυγουστου και μετα εβρισκες μονο 30 αυγουστου και ειχε καθημερινα δρομολογια.και για ατομικο εισητηριο μετα τις 25.
> το τριτο κολλημα ειναι οτι θα ναι πολυ ασχημο να σου παρουν ενα νεο πλοιο και να σου ξαναβαλουν το παλιο.ο κοσμος ετσι χανει την εμπιστσυνη σε μια εταιρια.αλλα βλεπεις δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνιστης.
> σορυ για το οφ τοπικ .αμα θες να συνεχισουμε μπορουμε στο θεμα της γραμμης ικαριας σαμου


ΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ
ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΗ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩΝΤΑΣ ΜΗΠΩΣ 
ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ!
ΟΜΩΣ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗ ΠΩ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ!

----------


## Ergis

αφηερωμενη στον φιλο θανο...

----------


## Vortigern

> αφηερωμενη στον φιλο θανο...


Σε ευχαριστω Εργης!

----------


## Ergis

σου ετοιμαζω κιαλλη στο μηλος....δωσε μου 5 :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> σου ετοιμαζω κιαλλη στο μηλος....δωσε μου 5


Tρελανεμε τωραα...

----------


## plori

Εαν τελικά δρομολογηθεί ο Πήγασος για την γραμμή των Δυτικών με την προσθήκη άγονων Θήρας και Ανάφης πιστεύω η ταχύτητα του να μας θυμίζει της παλιές καλές εποχές απο 18 και επάνω και αφού θα είναι ¨καθαρός¨μετά τον δεξαμενισμό θα πετάει για να δούμε.Μακάρι γιατί σε αυτή την ετήσια μιλούσαν και για εσωτερικές αλλαγές για να δούμε ........;;;;;;; :Confused:  :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> Εαν τελικά δρομολογηθεί ο Πήγασος για την γραμμή των Δυτικών με την προσθήκη άγονων Θήρας και Ανάφης πιστεύω η ταχύτητα του να μας θυμίζει της παλιές καλές εποχές απο 18 και επάνω και αφού θα είναι ¨καθαρός¨μετά τον δεξαμενισμό θα πετάει για να δούμε.Μακάρι γιατί σε αυτή την ετήσια μιλούσαν και για εσωτερικές αλλαγές για να δούμε ........;;;;;;;


Μακαρι οπως τα λες!!!!Με βλεπω αυριο να κλεινω εισητηριο για ταξιδι....παντως αμα την παρει την γραμμη αυτη παρει και το Σαντορινη την αγονη του Ρομιλντα θα ειναι οτι το καλυτερο....Υπομονη 9 μερες... :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

τί κάνει το Εξπρές Πήγασος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στη θέση του Νήσος Χίος το οποίο έχει πάει για δεξαμενισμό; Μήπως θα δρομολογηθεί κάπου;

----------


## sylver23

> τί κάνει το Εξπρές Πήγασος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στη θέση του Νήσος Χίος το οποίο έχει πάει για δεξαμενισμό; Μήπως θα δρομολογηθεί κάπου;


δες εδω το αναφεραμε

----------


## hsw

ευχαριστώ πολύ! δεν είχα προλάβει να διαβάσω το θέμα του Νήσος Χίος όταν το έγραψα αυτό.

----------


## Speedkiller

Για που το βαλε πάλι???

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28641

----------


## Vortigern

Μηπως κανει κανενα δοκιμαστικο?

----------


## sylver23

και ξαναγυρισε πειραια.αρα προφανως δοκιμαστικο ηταν.

χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

----------


## captain 83

Και έδεσε στη θέση που ήταν και χθές.

----------


## Speedkiller

Nα τος σήμερα το απόγευμα στον Πειραιά... :Smile: 

Στον Sylver23.... ;-)

----------


## sylver23

α μαλιστα.υπεροχη φωτο απο ενα υπεροχο για εμενα τουλαχιστον πλοιο.
σε ευχαριστω κωστα και να σου πω κιολας οτι οι νυχτερινες σου φωτο ειναι αψογες..
ενα πραγμα που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι δεν κανει την σκαντζα του χιος απο την στιγμη που καθεται??
μπορει να μην ειναι οτι καταλληλοτερο για αυτην την γραμμη αλλα απο το να μην υπαρχει αντικαταστατης δεν ειναι μια καλη λυση?

----------


## Vortigern

> α μαλιστα.υπεροχη φωτο απο ενα υπεροχο για εμενα τουλαχιστον πλοιο.
> σε ευχαριστω κωστα και να σου πω κιολας οτι οι νυχτερινες σου φωτο ειναι αψογες..
> ενα πραγμα που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι δεν κανει την σκαντζα του χιος απο την στιγμη που καθεται??
> μπορει να μην ειναι οτι καταλληλοτερο για αυτην την γραμμη αλλα απο το να μην υπαρχει αντικαταστατης δεν ειναι μια καλη λυση?


Συλβερ αστο εκει που καθεται...σε λιγο καιρο το θελουμε διπλα απο τον Αγιο και να εκτελει δρομολογια απο το παρελθον και οχι σκατζες των Νησσος....Αντε Πηγασε σε περιμενω... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

δεν θα κουραστει αμα κανει καποια δρομολογια..καλα θανο κατσε να παρει την γραμμη...

----------


## Vortigern

> δεν θα κουραστει αμα κανει καποια δρομολογια..καλα θανο κατσε να παρει την γραμμη...


Nαι βρε πλακα σου εκανα....Καλο ταξιδο να ειναι οπου και αν μπει ο βαπορας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε το pegasus κατα κοσμον σε μια νυχτερινη <φρεσκια> και οχι ξαναζεσταμενη
IMG_9744.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Για να δουμε το pegasus κατα κοσμον σε μια νυχτερινη <φρεσκια> και οχι ξαναζεσταμενη


 



Μαγευτική φωτο φίλε Ben Bruce! Να 'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

Πολύ ωραία BEN BRUCE. Τον είδα και εγώ την Παρασκευή στον Πειραια αλλά δεν είχα μαζι την φωτ. μηχανη

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία, φίλε Ben, αντάξια του καραβιού  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
ενας <<καλεσμενος>> της χθεσινης εκδηλωσης, μας χαιρετα απο απεναντι...

----------


## nikolas200

moutsokosta αψογη

----------


## serifos

ακουγετε το "πηγασος" για δυτικες κυκλαδες ισχυει
η ειναι μονο φημες.......?

----------


## nikolas200

Δεν άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο. Αμα άκουσε τίποτα κανένας φίλος του forum να μας ενημερώσει. Τον θέλουμε πολύ τον Πήγασο στις δυτικές κυκλάδες. Μακάρι να ξαναγυρίσει στα παλιά του τα λημέρια

----------


## plori

> ακουγετε το "πηγασος" για δυτικες κυκλαδες ισχυει
> η ειναι μονο φημες.......?


Απο το στόμα σου και στης HSW το αυτί!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Mε καθε επιφυλαξει,ετοιμαζεται για τελος του μηνα στην θεση του Ρομιλντα,επαναλαμβανω με καθε επιφυλαξη....

----------


## speedrunner

> Mε καθε επιφυλαξει,ετοιμαζεται για τελος του μηνα στην θεση του Ρομιλντα,επαναλαμβανω με καθε επιφυλαξη....


λογικα μετά το αυριανό ΣΑΣ θα ξέρουμε.

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδια φανταστείτε μάχη.  ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για ΚΥΘΝΟ- ΣΕΡΙΦΟ - ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΜΗΛΟ - ΚΙΜΩΛΟ.  SPEEDRUNNER εισαι ακόμα κάτω στο νησί;

----------


## Vortigern

> Παιδια φανταστείτε μάχη. ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για ΚΥΘΝΟ- ΣΕΡΙΦΟ - ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΜΗΛΟ - ΚΙΜΩΛΟ. SPEEDRUNNER εισαι ακόμα κάτω στο νησί;


Μαχη δν θα υπαρξη αφου θα κανει δρομολογια λογικα Τριτη και Πεμτη,εκτος και αν το βαλουν να περναει και αλλες μερες(Μακαρι).Εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να περναει απο Σιφνο μερα και οχι βραδυ για ευνωητους λογους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nikolas200

Αμα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ έκανε δρομολόγια Τρίτη και Πέμπτη λόγια θα κάνει και ο Πηγασος τα ίδια. Μακάρι όμως να το βάλουν καθημερινά.  Ιδιαίτερα οι δυτικές κυκλάδες έχουν ανάγκη από τέτοια καράβια

----------


## Vortigern

> Αμα το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ έκανε δρομολόγια Τρίτη και Πέμπτη λόγια θα κάνει και ο Πηγασος τα ίδια. Μακάρι όμως να το βάλουν καθημερινά. Ιδιαίτερα οι δυτικές κυκλάδες έχουν ανάγκη από τέτοια καράβια


To καλυτερο για μενα θα ηταν καθε Τριτη Πεμπτη και Κυριακη να φευγει απο Πειραια στις 8 το πρωι να πηγαινη μεχρι Αναφη οπως το Ρομιλντα και παλι πισω,δλδ της μερες που δν εχει απο Πειραια το Αγιος Γεωργιος.Βεβαια εσεις απο εκει Σικινο,Φολεγανδρο δν νομιζω να συμφωνητε με αυτα που λεω....γιατι αυτα που λεω τωρα ειναι μειον για τα νησια σας..αυτη ομως ειναι η γνωμη μου σαν Σιφνιος...

----------


## nikolas200

Vortigern δέν ξέρω αν η Ανάφη εξυπηρετείται απο  άλλα καράβια αυτή την στιγμή. Αν δεν πάει κανένα καράβι τότε εύλογα να πηγαίνει ο Πήγασος κάθε Τρίτη και Πέμπτη όπως λές εσύ. Αν όμως εξυπήρετειται από πλοία της Παροναξίας τότε καλύτερα να πηγαίνει ο Πήγασός Σάββατο πρωί από Πειραια για να εξυπηρετεί και την Ανάφη και την Φολ/δρο και την Σίκινο.¶λλωστε πιστεύω ότι το ταξίδι με τον Πηγασο είναι πιο γρήγορο και πολύ πιο ευχάριστο απο αυτό με το Ρομίλντα. ('''οι fans του Ρομίλντα θα με σκοτώσουν''').

----------


## Vortigern

> Vortigern δέν ξέρω αν η Ανάφη εξυπηρετείται απο άλλα καράβια αυτή την στιγμή. Αν δεν πάει κανένα καράβι τότε εύλογα να πηγαίνει ο Πήγασος κάθε Τρίτη και Πέμπτη όπως λές εσύ. Αν όμως εξυπήρετειται από πλοία της Παροναξίας τότε καλύτερα να πηγαίνει ο Πήγασός Σάββατο πρωί από Πειραια για να εξυπηρετεί και την Ανάφη και την Φολ/δρο και την Σίκινο.¶λλωστε πιστεύω ότι το ταξίδι με τον Πηγασο είναι πιο γρήγορο και πολύ πιο ευχάριστο απο αυτό με το Ρομίλντα. ('''οι fans του Ρομίλντα θα με σκοτώσουν''').


Ας περιμενουμε μεχρι αυριο...και βλεπουμε τη σχολια θα κανουμε μετα....μην μας ερθει καμια καμπανια κατσεται με την Ρομιλντα και μετα σκασουμε απο το κακο μας,γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι γλυκαθηκαμε που ακουσαμε Πηγασο απο εδω... :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

Και μακάρι να δρομόογουσαν και το καλοκαίρι πλοια όπως τον Πήγασο για τα νησια της αγονης γραμμής γιατί για παράδειγμα η Φο/δρος που ξέρω εξυπηρετούνταν μόνο απο το Speedrunner και το Ρομίλντα για αυτούς που ηθελαν και το όχημα μαζί τουε με αποτέλεσμα το speedrunner που ήταν γρήγορο να θέλεις κανένα εικοσαήμερο πιο πρίν να βρείς εισιτήριο αλλίως με το Ρομίλντα που έκανε 12+ ώρες για να σε μεταφέρει στον επιθυμητό προορισμό

----------


## nikolas200

Ε και βέβαια γλυκαθήκαμε που ακούσαμε ξανά την Πηγασάρα στις δυτικές κυκλάδες. Θυμάσαι φίλε vortigern τότε που μονομαχούσαν ο Πήγασος με το Κίμωλος;

----------


## Vortigern

> Ε και βέβαια γλυκαθήκαμε που ακούσαμε ξανά την Πηγασάρα στις δυτικές κυκλάδες. Θυμάσαι φίλε vortigern τότε που μονομαχούσαν ο Πήγασος με το Κίμωλος;


Δυσκολο να το θυμαμαι Νικολα αφου ειμαι μολις 17 ετων.... :Very Happy: Θυμαμαι ομως κοντρα Αφροδιτη και Αγιος Γεωργιος....

Υ.Γ μηπως ομως εννωης το Εξπρες Μηλος αντι για το Κιμωλος?

----------


## nikolas200

Απ όσο θύμαμαι Vortigern στήν άρχη Πολύ παλία ήταν ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ μετά ήταν ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ γιατι το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ το έιχαν αποσύρει από την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή (δεν θυμάμαι γιατί) και μετά ήταν ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ

----------


## Vortigern

> Απ όσο θύμαμαι Vortigern στήν άρχη Πολύ παλία ήταν ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ μετά ήταν ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ γιατι το ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ το έιχαν αποσύρει από την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή (δεν θυμάμαι γιατί) και μετά ήταν ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ


Kαποιος που γνωριζει καλα παρακαλω να μας διαφωτιση!Ροι τα φωτα σου....

----------


## nikolas200

Μπράβο ας μας διαφωτίσει ο πλέον ειδικός και να ανεβάσει και καμία φωτο με τον Πήγασο εκείνης της εποχής με τα γνωστα σινιάλα VENTOURIS FERRIES

----------


## nikolas200

Vortigern δεν ήξερα ότι είσαι τόσο μικρός. Πάντως και εγώ από μικρός είχα αυτή την τρέλλα με τα πλοία και είμαι 32 τώρα και την έχω ακόμη. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και αυτό το forum και καταθέτουν τις απόψεις τους και τις πολύτιμες πραγματικά φωτογραφίες τους ανθρώποι που κουβαλάμε την ίδια τρέλλα

----------


## Vortigern

> Vortigern δεν ήξερα ότι είσαι τόσο μικρός. Πάντως και εγώ από μικρός είχα αυτή την τρέλλα με τα πλοία και είμαι 32 τώρα και την έχω ακόμη. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και αυτό το forum και καταθέτουν τις απόψεις τους και τις πολύτιμες πραγματικά φωτογραφίες τους ανθρώποι που κουβαλάμε την ίδια τρέλλα


Ριξε καμια φωτο αμα εχεις.....απο Πηγασο,Μηλος κ.τ.λ.

----------


## nikolas200

Όσες έχω τις έχω βάλει στα ανάλογα forum. Παντως όταν πάω στο πατρικό μου θα ψάξω για καμμία φωτόγραφία σε κανένα παλίο άλμπουμ μήπως βρώ. Εκείνα τα χρόνια δέν είχαμε ψηφιακές και κινητά με φωτογραφικές μηχανές και με τις αναλόγικες και ένα φιλμ 32 αρι που έπαιρνες μαζι σου για όλες τις διακοπές σου (συνήθως όλο το καλοκαίρι γιατι τότε πήγαινα σχολείο) τί να πρωτοπρολάβεις να βγάλεις. Οι μεγαλύτεροι από έμενα που έχουν δημιουργήσει αρχείο μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν με τις παλιές φωτό τους

----------


## Vortigern

> Όσες έχω τις έχω βάλει στα ανάλογα forum. Παντως όταν πάω στο πατρικό μου θα ψάξω για καμμία φωτόγραφία σε κανένα παλίο άλμπουμ μήπως βρώ. Εκείνα τα χρόνια δέν είχαμε ψηφιακές και κινητά με φωτογραφικές μηχανές και με τις αναλόγικες και ένα φιλμ 32 αρι που έπαιρνες μαζι σου για όλες τις διακοπές σου (συνήθως όλο το καλοκαίρι γιατι τότε πήγαινα σχολείο) τί να πρωτοπρολάβεις να βγάλεις. Οι μεγαλύτεροι από έμενα που έχουν δημιουργήσει αρχείο μπορούν να μας διαφωτίσουν με τις παλιές φωτό τους


Xμ να ψαξεις καλα το σπιτι γιατι δν ξερεις τι βρισκεις καμια φορα.....Αυτο εκανα και εγω και κατι βρικα.... :Wink:

----------


## nikolas200

ok φίλε ότι πείς

----------


## serifos

απο οτι θυμαμαι το πηγασος δεν εχει κανει ποτε με το κιμωλος,μονο με το μηλος,με τα ητανε αμοναχο του,υστερα με το γεωργιος,υστερα ηρθε η αφροδιτη μαζι με το γεωργιος, κ τωρα μας εμεινε ο γιωργης..ενας αλλα καλος!ωραια στις δυτικες ηταν το τακιμι Γεωργιος εξπρες-Μηλος εξπρες..
Για το πηγασος το ακουσα κατω στο νησι,μαλιστα ο πρακτορας ελεγε οτι 
εχουν αλλαχτει κ οι μηχανες κ κτ τετοια περιεργα... :Confused:

----------


## nikolas200

φίλε serifos μπορεί να μήν θυμάμαι εγώ καλά. Αλλα πάντως νομίζω ότι και ο Πήγασος και το Κίμωλος ερχόταν μία χρονιά μαζί στην φολ/δρο. Μήπως έχεις καμμιά φωτογραφία να μας ανεβάσεις εσύ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι, το *"Πήγασος"* δεν συναντήθηκε ποτέ με το *"Κίμωλος"* στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.
Το "Πήγασος" ήρθε στη γραμμή το 1996, ενώ το "Κίμωλος" είχε αποχωρήσει από τη γραμμή το 1993.

Στα τελευταία χρόνια το "Κίμωλος" ταξίδευε με το όνομα *"Εργίνα"* και έκανε ανάκατα δρομολόγια στην άγονη γραμμή, στη γραμμή Ναυπλίου-Κυκλάδες και στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων.

Το "Πήγασος" συναντιόταν με το "Κίμωλος" (ως "Καλίστη") στη Σαντορίνη, όταν πια το "Κίμωλος" έκανε κρουαζιέρες από την Κρήτη στη Σαντορίνη.

Φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν αρκετές.
Θα σκαναριστούν και θα ανεβούν σύντομα.

Ας δούμε τώρα μια εικόνα  που θα θέλαμε, πιστεύω, όλοι να ξαναδούμε.
Το "Πήγασος" να γφεύγει για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες με τα μεγάλα μπλε γράμματα στα πλαϊνά του.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Σαλπάρουμε για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.jpg

----------


## serifos

αλλη μια απο μενα..λιμανι Σεριφου..πρυμααα
σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Express Pegasus στο βαθυ της σαμου τον αυγουστο του 2006
net (394).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια φωτο ben Bruce αλλα κανε μας κανα φωτοροματζο με τον pegasus με κατι ψαγμενες που εχεις :Very Happy: 
pegasus.jpg

pegasus (1).jpg

pegasus (2).jpg

pegasus (3).jpg

pegasus (4).jpg

----------


## sylver23

> αλλη μια απο μενα..λιμανι Σεριφου..πρυμααα


ωραια στιγμη.η ωρα που φτανεις στο νησι σου..οι διακοπες ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει απο την ωρα που πατησες στον καταπελτη...
καλως ηρθες φιλε και ευχαριστουμε





> Πολυ ωραια φωτο ben Bruce αλλα κανε μας κανα φωτοροματζο με τον pegasus με κατι ψαγμενες που εχεις



και ο κωστας το εκανε...ποια φωτο να πρωτοδιαλεξεις ως την πιο ωραια ??ιδου η απορια.ειναι ολες τελειες.!!

----------


## speedrunner

> Παιδια φανταστείτε μάχη.  ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ - ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για ΚΥΘΝΟ- ΣΕΡΙΦΟ - ΣΙΦΝΟ - ΜΗΛΟ - ΚΙΜΩΛΟ.  SPEEDRUNNER εισαι ακόμα κάτω στο νησί;


όχι ακόμη, πριν λίγες μέρες κατέβηκα, άντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει σήμερα στο ΣΑΣ.

----------


## nikolas200

Roi - Serifos - Ben Bruce 



*ΕΥΓΕ*

----------


## dimitris

Πηγασαρα στον προλιμενα!
express pegasus.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Και αφου εκανε τις στροφουλες του ειπε να το ριξει και στο καπνισμα σημερα :Very Happy: 
1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

> Και αφου εκανε τις στροφουλες του ειπε να το ριξει και στο καπνισμα σημερα
> 1.jpg2.jpg


Oυουου του εδωσε και ξεμπουκωσε....Παντος μια το ενα τσιγαρο μια το αλλο οπως βλεπουμε στις φωτο...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και αφου εκανε τις στροφουλες του ειπε να το ριξει και στο καπνισμα σημερα
> 1.jpg2.jpg



Αυτο θα πει ντουμάνι!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

ειπα να παω κι εγω βραδακι να δω δουλευει η νυχτερινη ληψη? :Very Happy: 
express_pegasus.jpg

----------


## sylver23

1 2 1 2 τεστ τεστ οκ δημητρη μια χαρα δουλευει!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μια χαρά δουλεύει η νυχτερινή λήψη Δημήτρη και με εντυπωσιακό αποτέλεσμα!!*

----------


## laz94

Μωρέ....όχι απλά δουλεύει....αλλά βγάζει και διαμάντια!!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ειπα να παω κι εγω βραδακι να δω δουλευει η νυχτερινη ληψη?
> express_pegasus.jpg


Είναι λίγο κουνημένη!!!Θα μάθεις,θα μάθεις...:razz:

----------


## scoufgian

> Είναι λίγο κουνημένη!!!Θα μάθεις,θα μάθεις...


αυτο ηθελα να το πω κι εγω αλλα περιμενα καποιον αλλον να το πει πρωτος............:mrgreen::mrgreen:.καποιοι αλλοι χτες το βραδυ προσπαθουσαν να κανουν κατι παρομοιο αλλα απετυχαν.........αντι να βγαζουν πλοια,βγαζαν φαντασματα σε μαυρο φοντο...........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## nikolas200

Διαμάντι η νυκτερινή λήψη της ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑΣ

----------


## dimitris

> Είναι λίγο κουνημένη!!!Θα μάθεις,θα μάθεις...:razz:


Κωστα ειναι στο χερι χωρις τριποδο και με αρκετο αερα...βαλε και λιγο το παρκισον :Razz: 
ο Γιαννης ετοιμαζει μια σειρα απο φωτογραφιες σε μια καινουργια ενοτητα που θα φτιαξουμε στο φορουμ... "Πλοια φαντασματα" :Razz: :mrgreen:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Κωστα ειναι στο χερι χωρις τριποδο και με αρκετο αερα...βαλε και λιγο το παρκισον
> ο Γιαννης ετοιμαζει μια σειρα απο φωτογραφιες σε μια καινουργια ενοτητα που θα φτιαξουμε στο φορουμ... "Πλοια φαντασματα"



Πλακίτσα κάνω!Ωστόσο είναι κουνημένη λιγουλάκι... :Wink: Και κάπου σχετικα σταθερα ήσουν γιατι με χέρι τοσο φωτεινή και καθαρή δεν παίζει... :Smile: 
Εκτος αν σου κατσε τόσο το παρκινσον η την πλακωσες στα ISO... :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Αν κι εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειος απο το θεμα του Πηγασου και δεν πρεπει,
ημουν ακουμπισμενος στον κοκκινο και οσο μπορουσα προσπαθουσα ν'αποφυγω τον αερα iso δεν πειραξα και ουτε χρησιμοποιω καποιο προγραμμα να φτιαχνω τις φωτογραφιες εκτος απο το ν'αλλαζω διαστασεις :Wink: 
κι εγω πλακιζω (που λεει μια ψυχη) :Razz:

----------


## plori

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο με την επικείμενη δρομολόγηση του Πήγασος στις Δυτικές γιατί ακούγονται ψίθυροι για την 1η Μαρτίου.Η δικές σας πληροφορίες τι λένε;.

----------


## NAXOS

Δεν θελω να απογοητευσω τους "Δυτικους" αλλα το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ μαλλον θα παη για την αγονη που κανει τωρα προσωπινα το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Δυστυχως φιλε PLORI το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το χασωμε απο τις Κυκλαδες.

----------


## plori

> Δεν θελω να απογοητευσω τους "Δυτικους" αλλα το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ μαλλον θα παη για την αγονη που κανει τωρα προσωπινα το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Δυστυχως φιλε PLORI το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το χασωμε απο τις Κυκλαδες.


Στην άγονη που κάνει το Σαντορίνη και μάλλον θα πάει και το Πήγασος, πιστεύω οτι είναι για λίγο διάστημα μέχρι να βγεί το Σαμοθράκη,εγώ έτσι νομίζω και όχι για μόνιμη δρομολόγηση των πλοίων της HSW, τώρα μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος είδωμεν.......

----------


## nikolas200

Μακάρι plori να το δούμε πάλι στις Κυκλαδες όχι περιστασιακα αλλά μόνιμα

----------


## Haddock

Μέχρι να το δούμε στις Κυκλάδες, ας πάρουμε μια *γεύση* από το αδελφό του πριν από 20 χρόνια να διαπλέει τη διώρυγα της Κορίνθου με κάπτεν τον Michael Palin να πρωταγωνιστεί στο ταξίδι του BBC.  :Smile: 

Youtube: Watch in High Quality

----------


## cpt babis

αυτο το πλοιο ειναι το σημερινο venezia η grecia που ειναι ιδια με τον πηγασο η κανω λαθος?

----------


## Rocinante

> αυτο το πλοιο ειναι το σημερινο venezia η grecia που ειναι ιδια με τον πηγασο η κανω λαθος?


Cpt babis το VENEZIA ειναι το Espresso Ravenna. Το Grecia αρχικα λεγοταν Espresso Livorno, To Egitto ειναι αυτο αρχικα γνωστο ως Espresso CAGLIARI ενω υπηρχε και το Espresso Venezia ,το γνωστο μας...
Νικο ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ το βιντεακι που ανακαλυψες.

----------


## cpt babis

σε ευχαριστω φιλε με καλυψες.

----------


## opelmanos

τι γινεται ο πηγασος ρε παιδια?υπαρχει κανενα νεο?ποτε θα ανεβει στο αιγαιο?

----------


## dimitris

Ετοιμο να φυγει και το "Εξπρες Πηγασος" απο τον ΝΜΔ αλλα για που? Β.Αιγαιο ή κεντρικο λιμανι? σε λιγο θα δουμε...

Κεντρικο λιμανι ερχεται ο Πηγασος!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Γεια σας παιδιά μήπως ξέρετε αν το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ θα συνέχιση και αυτό το μηνα τα δρομολόγια του για δυτικές κυκλάδες ενω δηλαδή αν εχει πάρει την γραμμή ξανά, γιατι σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που έχω μετα τον πρόσφατο διαγωνισμο, δεν εχει δηλωσει ενδιαφέρον κάνεις για αυτη την γραμμή συμπεριλαμβανομένων και κάποιον άγονων που έκανε το εν λόγο βαπόρι.Κατι ειχε ακουστεί για το εξπρες πηγασος αλλα νομιζω το απεριψαν αν γνωρίζει κάνεις τιποτα απο τα παραπάνω? Ας μου πει και μένα? :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Ξεκινησε το "Εξπρες Πηγασος" πριν λιγο απο το λιμανι του Πειραια μαλλον για Β.Αιγαιο...

----------


## Giovanaut

ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο πως τη δευτερα θα ανεβει Θεσσαλονικη για το πρωτο του δρομολογιο.....

βαβαια ακομη δεν ειναι απολυτα σιγουρο....

μεχρι το βραδυ θα εχει ξεκαθαρισει...!!!

με το καλο ΠΗΓΑΣΑΚΟ.... σε περιμενουμε πως και πως.....!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι σήμερα ξεκινάει από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη στις 20:15!!!!Πρώτη επίσκεψη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης μέχρι αντικατάστασής του από τον ένα και μοναδικό ΒΑΠΟΡΑ :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι σήμερα ξεκινάει από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη στις 20:15!!!!Πρώτη επίσκεψη του στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης μέχρι αντικατάστασής του από τον ένα και μοναδικό ΒΑΠΟΡΑ


ελεγα μπας και κατεβεις για καμια βραδυνη αλλα τι λεω πρωι πρωι!!!!Κατσε να παρω το μηδεν........

----------


## Giovanaut

εκτος απροοπτου αυριο το πρωι θα κατεβω στο λιμανι να καλυψω την πρωτη του αφιξη..........(παλι κοπανα στα μαθηματικα....)

με το καλο ΠΗΓΑΣΑΚΟ....

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy: Δεν υπάρχει καμιά άλλη επιλογή εκτός από  αυτό που έιπες  :Razz: . Έχεις πλέον μπέι στο club "*σαν τα μούτρα μας*"  οπότε καλές λήψεις..

----------


## Giovanaut

> Δεν υπάρχει καμιά άλλη επιλογή εκτός από  αυτό που έιπες . Έχεις πλέον μπέι στο club "*σαν τα μούτρα μας*"  οπότε καλές λήψεις..


χαχαχ...

κι απο οτι φαινεται δεν υπαρχει γυρισμος.....

----------


## sylver23

to ais το εχει κλειστο??ή εγω δεν βλεπω καλα?

----------


## cpt babis

> to ais το εχει κλειστο??ή εγω δεν βλεπω καλα?


 το εχει κλειστο απο χθες φιλε sylver

----------


## mitilinios

Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης για Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη. :Razz:  Η άφιξη του στη συμπρωτεύουσα αναμένεται λίγο μετά τις 10.  Καλοτάξιδο!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης για Λήμνο - Θεσσαλονίκη. Η άφιξη του στη συμπρωτεύουσα αναμένεται λίγο μετά τις 10.  Καλοτάξιδο!!!!


Μόλις ιδρύθηκε το ais της Μυτιλήνης!!! Και προορισμός, και ΕΤΑ και απ' όλα...μόνο βύθισμα λείπει...όσο για ταχύτητα την ξέρουμε...

----------


## Giovanaut

Με μεγαλη μας χαρα υποδεχτηκαμε σημερα στο λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης για πρωτη φορα το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ:
-αφιξη 10.17
-αναχωρηση γυρω στις 17.50 με μια ολιγολεπτη καθυστερη

καλως ηρθες ΠΗΓΑΣΑΚΟ στα νερα μας και καλα ταξιδια....
GVEP1.JPG

GVEP4.JPG

GVEP5.JPG

GVEP6.JPG

GVEP7.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

υπεροχες οι γραμμες του και πολυ πιο ομορφος και φινετσατος απο κοντα.... μαλλον λογω καταγωγης....


ανεβασα και στο gallery....
GVEP8.JPG

GVEP10.JPG

GVEP11.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

υπεροχες οι φωτο σου giovanaut μπραβο!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πολύ όμορφες φώτο Γιάννη!!Μπράβο!!*

----------


## thanos75

Ίσως είναι από τα λίγα ποστάλια μας που έχουν ακόμα εξωτερικό πλώριο κατάστρωμα, έχω την εντύπωση...

----------


## Vortigern

A ρε Πηγασαρα μου ελειψες και μου λειπεις ακομα!!!!Βαπορας με τα ολα του!!!!Γιαννη δν εχω κατι να πω καλως σας ορισε και πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σου

----------


## Giovanaut

Σε καταλαβαινω ρε θανο... ειναι πολυ ασχημο να χανεις τα βααπορια που αγαπας..................

και παιδια ευχαριστω ολους για τα σχολια σας.....


http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ntType=Gallery
(η 2η φωτο ειναι απο την αναχωρηση του...)

----------


## Vortigern

> Σε καταλαβαινω ρε θανο... ειναι πολυ ασχημο να χανεις τα βααπορια που αγαπας..................
> 
> και παιδια ευχαριστω ολους για τα σχολια σας.....
> 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ntType=Gallery
> (η 2η φωτο ειναι απο την αναχωρηση του...)


Γιαννη σχολια σου εχουμε κανει και στην γκαλερη και παλι μπραβο

Τωρα οσο για το βαπορι τι να πω
Αλλο ενα βαπορι το οποιο γυρισε ολοι την Ελλαδα (και δεν το λεω για κακο)

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιαννη σχολια σου εχουμε κανει και στην γκαλερη και παλι μπραβο
> 
> Τωρα οσο για το βαπορι τι να πω
> Αλλο ενα βαπορι το οποιο γυρισε ολοι την Ελλαδα (και δεν το λεω για κακο)


 θανο σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και χαιρομαι που σου αρεσαν.....
πραγματικα αυτα τα βαπορια παντα θα μας κανουν να συγκινουμαστε και να μενουμε δεμενοι με το παρελθον μας....

ας τα χαρουμε λοιπον για οσο ταξιδευουν.....

----------


## sylver23

Γιαννη να ηξερες μονο ποσο σε ζηλευω που ανεβηκες και πανω..αγαπημενο πλοιο ,το εχω πει βεβαια πολλες φορες αυτο.
σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.
καλα ταξιδια να εχει!

----------


## gpav

Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως αν και δεν μ'άρεσουν τα "παλιά" και "αργα" πλοία(πλην εξαιρέσεων) αυτό έχει υπέροχο σκαρί που ειλικρινα με έχει εντυπωσίασει. Υπεροχοι επίσης οι 2 καταπέλτες του(μετασκευή να φανταστώ... :Wink: . Εσωτερικά τι λέει; Υπάρχει καμια φωτογραφία;

υ.γ. υπέροχες οι φώτο σου φίλε μου, αν μου επιτρέπεις κραταω αυτή με τους καταπέλτες στη συλλογή μου.

----------


## hsw

> Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως αν και δεν μ'άρεσουν τα "παλιά" και "αργα" πλοία(πλην εξαιρέσεων) αυτό έχει υπέροχο σκαρί που ειλικρινα με έχει εντυπωσίασει. Υπεροχοι επίσης οι 2 καταπέλτες του(μετασκευή να φανταστώ.... Εσωτερικά τι λέει; Υπάρχει καμια φωτογραφία;
> 
> υ.γ. υπέροχες οι φώτο σου φίλε μου, αν μου επιτρέπεις κραταω αυτή με τους καταπέλτες στη συλλογή μου.


Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του υπάρχουν σε προηγούμενες σελίδες

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιαννη να ηξερες μονο ποσο σε ζηλευω που ανεβηκες και πανω..αγαπημενο πλοιο ,το εχω πει βεβαια πολλες φορες αυτο.
> σε ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο.
> καλα ταξιδια να εχει!


 
φιλε Συλβεστρο επειδη εχω καταλαβει ποσο λατρευεις τουτο το βαπορι..
οταν το επισκευτηκα σε σκεφτομουν....

ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια....

----------


## Giovanaut

> Οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως αν και δεν μ'άρεσουν τα "παλιά" και "αργα" πλοία(πλην εξαιρέσεων) αυτό έχει υπέροχο σκαρί που ειλικρινα με έχει εντυπωσίασει. Υπεροχοι επίσης οι 2 καταπέλτες του(μετασκευή να φανταστώ.... Εσωτερικά τι λέει; Υπάρχει καμια φωτογραφία;
> 
> υ.γ. υπέροχες οι φώτο σου φίλε μου, αν μου επιτρέπεις κραταω αυτή με τους καταπέλτες στη συλλογή μου.


απ το εσωτερικο του δεν εχω τοσο πολλες οσο για το υ.γ....
με μεγαλη μου χαρα...φιλε...

----------


## nikolas200

*GIOVANAUT ΠΟΛΛΑ ΕΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΩΤΟΕΠΟΡΤΑΖ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ*

----------


## gpav

Το AIS γιατι το έχουν κλειστό τώρα που περιμένω δέμα απο Καβάλα...; Δεν είναι υποχρεωμε΄νοι κανονικα να τα έχουν ανοιχτα;

----------


## gpav

Περιμένα στο λιμάνι κανένα μισάωρο αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο...

Πρωινή άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνη...




Ωραιός ο Καπτεν με την στροφή του...


 


 

 Ωραίο βαπόρι αλλα με ψιλοχαλάνε οι τσιμινιέρες του...

 



Αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του forum.

Ζητώ συγνώμη για τυχόν λάθη στο upload(πρώτη φορά ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες) αλλα και για την ανάλυση(αναγκαστικα απο κινητό, με πρόδωσαν οι μπαταρίες της Cybershot).

----------


## dimitris

πανε ποτε στον πολεμο χωρις πυρομαχικα? :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

δεν πειραζει φιλε μου....
υπεροχες οι φωτος και ειδικα την ωρα που τις τραβηξες....

----------


## gpav

> πανε ποτε στον πολεμο χωρις πυρομαχικα?
> Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!


Η ατίμη αν αφήσεις την μπαταρία μέσα την αδειάζει... και το κατάλαβα 5.20 το πρωι που πήγα να βάλω ένα φίλτρο για να βγάλω και καμιά ωραία την Μυτιλήνης με ανατολή ηλίου...
Παντως οφειλω να ομολογήσω οτι με εντυπωσίασε πολύ η μανούβρα του! Μπράβο στον Cpt!

----------


## Apostolos

Πράγματι... Η πλώρη στη γωνία του Νέου Γ γύρισμα στο μέτρο και με καλό προσανάποδα κώλησε την πρύμη. 
Απλα με στεναχωρει και λίγο το γεγονώς οτι οι πατριώτες μου δέν κάναν ποτέ τέτοιες μανουβρες και μας βάζουν τα γυαλιά οι ξενοι....

----------


## gpav

> Πράγματι... Η πλώρη στη γωνία του Νέου Γ γύρισμα στο μέτρο και με καλό προσανάποδα κώλησε την πρύμη. 
> Απλα με στεναχωρει και λίγο το γεγονώς οτι οι πατριώτες μου δέν κάναν ποτέ τέτοιες μανουβρες και μας βάζουν τα γυαλιά οι ξενοι....


Απόστολε, ήταν ίσως η καλύτερη μανούβρα που έχω δει... Και φαντάσου το πλοιο και ίσως και ο καπετάνιος προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι για 2η φορα... 

Την ώρα που έδενε τους κάβους την πρύμνης μας έκανε λίγο μαντάρα γιατι μάλλον δεν είχε μειώσει τις μηχανές όσο έπρεπε(δεν ξέρω ναυτικούς όρους, σορρυ) που πέταξε αλλα οκ!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε gpav σε ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Πήγασου!!!Να είσαι καλά!!*

----------


## opelmanos

χτες ταξιδεψα με το πλοιο για πρωτη φορα απο καβαλα για μυτιληνη. δεν εμεινα και πολυ ευχαρηστημενος. εχω την εντυπωση οτι το εχουν παρατησει λιγο το πλοιο στη τυχη του.τι θελω να πω?.εσωτερικα ο χωρος μου φανηκε ανακαινησμενος και τα παντα ηταν καθαρα. οι τουαλετες ομως ειχαν το μαυρο τους το χαλι.βρυσες νηπτιρες και λεκανες ηταν 30 ετειας θυμηζοντας αλλες εποχες.ξηλωμενα εξαεριστικα ριγμενα στο πατωμα.πορτες που κινδινευες να κλειδωθεις και ετοιμες να πεσουν.μηπως ξεχασαν να κανουν και εκει μια αλλαγη?γιατι αραγε?εξωτερικα τα καταστρωματα ηταν σε χειροτερη κατασταση. παγκακια μες τη γλιτσα σιχαινοσουν να κατσεις,το πατωμα ηταν μες τις φουσκες και τα μπαλωματα.ματσακονι πρεπει πανω απο 2 χρονια να μην εχει κανει.γιατι ομως τετοια εγκαταλειψη σ'αυτο το πλοιο?τι σημασια εχει που ειναι παλιο?μηπως εχουν σκοπο να το δωσουν κι'αυτο στη σαος?

----------


## opelmanos

που ειναι το καραβι ρε παιδια? χαμενο το εχω

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ρε παιδια κικλοφορισε φιμι σημερα στο λιμανι τις φολεγανδρου οτι το πιγασος η το σαντορινι η και τα 2 θα ξεκινισουν δρομολογια για φολεγανδρο και δεν ξερω ποια αλλα λιμανια θα πιανουν ξεκινανε απο αρχες του μινα που μας μπενει γνοριζετε κατι?Παντος σημερα που πιρα το υπουργιο μου ειπαν  οτι δεν εχει διλοσει μεχρι σημερα κανεις για τιν γραμι και προσπαθουν να βρουν καποιο πλοιο να βαλουν..Τι να πω αν γνοριζετε κατι πειτε μου και μενα..?

----------


## nkr

Θα μεινει πολυ καιρο το πηγασος στην Χιο-Μυτιληνη?

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

την τρίτη είχα πάει στη σαλονίκη (ατυχία!) και απο το πρακτορείο μού είπαν απλά οτι φεύγει κάθε δευτέρα στις 17:30, δεν είπαν όμως μέχρι πότε θα καθήσει στη γραμμή.

giovanaut, καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες!
σε άφησαν απλά να ανέβεις στο πλοίο ή ταξίδεψες?
επίσης, τις εξωτερικές τις τράβηξες άνετα? δεν είχε λιμενικούς? 
Στο λιμάνι μπαίνεις εύολα? (λείπω 2,5 χρόνια απο τη σαλονίκη, κάποτε πηγαινα κ έβλεπα τον δαίδαλο..)
να κάνω εβδομαδιαία κρουαζιέρα με τον λατρεμένο μου πήγασο, μάλλον "μασάω" (ουτε καν μια βόλτα ως τη σάμο δεν βλέπω...), αλλά ευχαρίστως πετάγομαι ως τη σαλονίκη για φωτογράφιση

----------


## Giovanaut

> την τρίτη είχα πάει στη σαλονίκη (ατυχία!) και απο το πρακτορείο μού είπαν απλά οτι φεύγει κάθε δευτέρα στις 17:30, δεν είπαν όμως μέχρι πότε θα καθήσει στη γραμμή.
> 
> giovanaut, καταπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες!
> σε άφησαν απλά να ανέβεις στο πλοίο ή ταξίδεψες?
> επίσης, τις εξωτερικές τις τράβηξες άνετα? δεν είχε λιμενικούς? 
> Στο λιμάνι μπαίνεις εύολα? (λείπω 2,5 χρόνια απο τη σαλονίκη, κάποτε πηγαινα κ έβλεπα τον δαίδαλο..)
> να κάνω εβδομαδιαία κρουαζιέρα με τον λατρεμένο μου πήγασο, μάλλον "μασάω" (ουτε καν μια βόλτα ως τη σάμο δεν βλέπω...), αλλά ευχαρίστως πετάγομαι ως τη σαλονίκη για φωτογράφιση


Φανη καλημερα καλωσορισες στην παρεα μας....
κ ευχαριστω....

στο λιμανι υπαρχουν λιμενικοι αλλα το μονο που κανουν ειναι να φωναζουν περαστε πισω οταν δενει το βαπορι....

την προηγουμενη φορα οταν ειχα κατεβει στο ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΑΚΙ.... και πηγα μεχρι την πλωρη του... ενας σκυλος αρχισε να με κυνηγαει.... και καποιοι λιμενεργατες μου ειπαν πως βρισκομουν σε σημειο που δεν θα επρεπε....

οπως καταλαβαινεις λοιπον ολα ειναι σχετικα....

οσο για το πλοιο....μπηκα λαθραιος κατα την αποβιβαβαση....

----------


## nkr

Ακουσα οτι θα παρει την αγονη του Δ.αιγαιου και το express santorini θα καλυπτει τα δρομολογια του ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Aυτο που λες φυλε nkr ειναι σιγουρο για τιν αγονη του Δ .αιγαιου?

----------


## nkr

Ετσι διαβασα στο περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ δεν ξερω αν αληθευει παντως μου ακουγεται πολυ λογικη λυση αφου δεν λειτουργει το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ.Θα ψαξω και θα σας πω τελικα.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Το ειχα διαβασει και εγω στο τευχος μαρτιου ειναι αυτο που λες αλλα νομιζω οτι εφαγε πορτα λογο ακαταλιλοτιτας για τιν γραμη δεν ξερω ακριβος παντος τωρα ειναι προσορινα στι γραμι που εκανε το σαμοθρακι και πιο μετα το σαντορινη και το σαντορινι ειναι στο βολο τωρα για αντικατασταση του σκιαθος οποτε αν τα εν λογω πλοια μπουν ξανα οπος ηταν πριν ενα μινα ο πιγασος στιν ουσια μενει απ εξω οποτε μπορει και να το βαλουν στιν αγονι του Δ.αιγαιου για να δουμε..

----------


## nkr

Παντως θα ηταν καλο να το βαλουν στην αγονη για να μην ξαναπαροπλιστει.

----------


## Vortigern

Δν νομιζω να κατηφορηση προς Δυτικες...ο Κοραης κατεθεσε χαρτια για την Αγονη του Ρομιλντα αποτι ακουγετε

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Μπα δεν το νομιζω αυτο για το κοραης ξερω ανθροπους απο το πλοιο και μου εχουν πει πως η εταιρια δεν ενδιαφερεται για αγονη γραμη...

----------


## Vortigern

> Μπα δεν το νομιζω αυτο για το κοραης ξερω ανθροπους απο το πλοιο και μου εχουν πει πως η εταιρια δεν ενδιαφερεται για αγονη γραμη...


Σε μια βδομαδα θα δουμε....

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Αντε να δουμε και εγω αυτο περιμενω ελεος ποια μας τα πριξανε... :Confused:

----------


## nkr

Ουτε και εγω νομιζω να κατεβει το Κοραης παντως κανεις δεν ξερει για κατι πηρε το αυτι μου οτι ετοιμαζαν τα χαρτια του για καποια αγονη επειδη εχει ισχνη επιβατικη κινηση.

----------


## M.D.I

> Η ατίμη αν αφήσεις την μπαταρία μέσα την αδειάζει... και το κατάλαβα 5.20 το πρωι που πήγα να βάλω ένα φίλτρο για να βγάλω και καμιά ωραία την Μυτιλήνης με ανατολή ηλίου...
> Παντως οφειλω να ομολογήσω οτι με εντυπωσίασε πολύ η μανούβρα του! Μπράβο στον Cpt!


 ΚΑΠΤΑ-ΝΙΚΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΩ FUN ΣΟΥ,ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ,ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ.ΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΗ ΧΙΟ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΝΕ ΟΙ ΒΕΡΙΝΕΣ.ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ Δ Ε Ξ Ι Ε Σ.ΘΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΟΧΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ.

----------


## plori

Το πλοίο που βρίσκεται ,ποιό θα είναι το μέλλον του;.

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοίο που βρίσκεται ,ποιό θα είναι το μέλλον του;.


Προς το παρόν κάνει την άγονη του βορείου αιγαίου την οποία θα πάρει ο ΤΕΟ μετά την ολοκλήρωση της επισκευής του. απο κει και πέρα βλέπουμε δεν .εχει ακουστεί κάτι

----------


## nkr

Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ απο τι ακουσα θα παρει καποια αγονη θα το ψαξω περισσοτερο και θα δω.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ο Πήγασος νωρίτερα καθώς έφευγε "Σφαιράτος" από το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης..

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε. :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ο Πήγασος νωρίτερα καθώς έφευγε "Σφαιράτος" από το Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης..


πολυ ομορφες οντως.....
και ισως να ειναι και η τελευταια του.....

----------


## opelmanos

Γιατί η τελευταία του ?ποτε φεύγει από τη γραμμή?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Γιατί η τελευταία του ?ποτε φεύγει από τη γραμμή?


Δεν ξερω ακριβως...
απλα δεν υποτιθεται οτι την αλλα εβδομαδα ξεκιναει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ...???
Υποτιθεται λεω εγω τωρα....

----------


## opelmanos

Θα δείξει μακάρι να μαθουμε πότε ξεκινάει ο ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ θα ειναι ευχή σε έργο

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ξερουμε τιποτα νεοτερο για το βαπορι τι θα το κανουν αφου δεν πιρε καμια γραμη και στη θεση του θα μπει το θεοφιλος?

----------


## opelmanos

> Ξερουμε τιποτα νεοτερο για το βαπορι τι θα το κανουν αφου δεν πιρε καμια γραμη και στη θεση του θα μπει το θεοφιλος?


Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι για το ποιά γραμμή θα ακολουθήσει όταν αποχωρήσει απ'αυτή που είναι τώρα.

----------


## nikolas200

Αψογες φιλε GIOVANAUT

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αψογες φιλε GIOVANAUT


:shock: :shock: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αψογες φιλε GIOVANAUT


οι φωτος οντως αψογες....
αλλα εγινε λαθος.....
τα μπραβο αξιζουν στον Αkis D...

----------


## minoan7

Ας το έχουμε και σε μερικές φωτογραφίες από Καβάλα μη μας αφήσει ξαφνικά…
Σήμερα πριν από λίγο την ώρα που ήρθε και ο Ταξιάρχης και μια τριάδα μαζί και το Σαμοθράκη το οποίο του άλλαξαν θέση από την τελευταία φορά που πήγα
pegasus1.jpg

pegasus2.jpg

pegasus3.jpg

pegasus4.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ας το έχουμε και σε μερικές φωτογραφίες  από Καβάλα μη μας αφήσει ξαφνικά…
> Σήμερα  πριν από λίγο την ώρα που ήρθε και ο Ταξιάρχης και μια τριάδα μαζί και το Σαμοθράκη το οποίο του άλλαξαν θέση από την τελευταία φορά που πήγα



φιλε μπραβο...το λιμανι μας ειναι πανεμορφο ετσι.....
το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ αλλαξε θεση γιατι πριν λιγο καιρο ανεβηκε το CRYSTAL
του Λουη και εκανε πλαγιοδετηση εκει που το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ ηταν δεμενο και για αυτο μετακινηθηκε.......

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ας το έχουμε και σε μερικές φωτογραφίες  από Καβάλα μη μας αφήσει ξαφνικά…
> Σήμερα  πριν από λίγο την ώρα που ήρθε και ο Ταξιάρχης και μια τριάδα μαζί και το Σαμοθράκη το οποίο του άλλαξαν θέση από την τελευταία φορά που πήγα


Αχ τι μου θύμισες τώρα με αυτές τις καταπλξκτικές φώτο :Razz: ....το καλοκαίρι που ήμουν στην Καβάλα και βιντεοσκοπούσα τις αναχωρήσεις των πλοίων της ΣΑΟΣ...θα προσπαθήσω να ανέβασω κάποιο βίντεο... :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Ας το έχουμε και σε μερικές φωτογραφίες από Καβάλα μη μας αφήσει ξαφνικά…
> Σήμερα πριν από λίγο την ώρα που ήρθε και ο Ταξιάρχης και μια τριάδα μαζί και το Σαμοθράκη το οποίο του άλλαξαν θέση από την τελευταία φορά που πήγα


 καταπληκτικη δουλεια, πανεμορφες ολες οι φωτο, αλλα εχω μια προτιμηση στην πρωτη, ειναι φοβερη!

----------


## nikolas200

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στον minoan 7

----------


## sylver23

φιλε μινοαν οπως παντα οι φωτο σου ειναι αψογες.
Σε ευχαριστω προσωπικα για τις φωτο απο καβαλα καθως απο οτι εχω ξαναπει ειναι αγαπημενη πολη.

υ.γ αμα πιασει κανενας νοτιας βλεπω το σαμοθρακη να φευγει απο κει που το εδεσαν στα πολυ γρηγορα.
Εχω πετυχει στην καβαλα νοτια (τοτε που ειχε βγαλει κατι 10αρακια) και εσκαγε το κυμα στην προβλητα και σηκωνονταν στα 20 μετρα τουλαχιστον .

----------


## scoufgian

> Ας το έχουμε και σε μερικές φωτογραφίες από Καβάλα μη μας αφήσει ξαφνικά…
> Σήμερα πριν από λίγο την ώρα που ήρθε και ο Ταξιάρχης και μια τριάδα μαζί και το Σαμοθράκη το οποίο του άλλαξαν θέση από την τελευταία φορά που πήγα
> pegasus1.jpg
> 
> pegasus2.jpg
> 
> pegasus3.jpg
> 
> pegasus4.jpg


θα συμφωνησω κι εγω οτι ο φιλος minoan7 μας προσφερει ποιοτικες και σωστες φωτογραφιες

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε minoan7 οι φωτογραφίες σου είναι αριστούργημα. Ειδικά η πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι για κάδρο.

----------


## douzoune

φίλε minoan7 με πρόλαβες!!!! είχα έτοιμες τις φωτό να τις ανεβάσω.....είναι από τις ίδιες οπτικές γωνίες οπότε δεν θα το κάνω. Να αναφέρουμε εδώ ότι ο Πήγασος εμφάνισε μηχανικό πρόβλημα(νιώσαμε ένα δυνατό τράνταγμα και μετά από λίγο μύρισε λίγο ασχημα κάτι σαν καμμένο) τρεις ώρες περίπου μετά την Λήμνο και κατευθηνθήκαμε στην Μυτιλήνη με μειωμένη ταχύτητα. Αντί τις 6.10 φθάσαμε 8.30. Μέχρι τις 12.15 το πλοίο δεν είχε φύγει από Μυτιλήνη. Τέλος να αναφέρω ότι ταξιδεύοντας πρώτη φορά με το πλοίο μου άρεσαν πάρα πολύ τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα αλλά και το εσωτερικό του πλοίου.

----------


## MYTILENE

Το πλοίο είναι ακόμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και απ'ότι έμαθα είναι κάπως μεγάλη η ζημιά.Προσπαθούνε να το επιδιορθώσουνε για να κάνει αύριο τουλάχιστον το Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη.
ΥΓ:Πολύ καλές οι φώτο από Καβάλα,μπράβο στο φίλο!Αντε και σε  λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε και δίδυμο ΤΕΟ-ΤΑΞ για υπέροχες φώτο :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

16:15 αναχωρει απο το νεο γαμα του λιμανιου της Μυτιληνης προς Πειραια κενο επιβατων.

----------


## KOKAKIS

kati akousthke gia strofalo.....alhtheyei?????kserei kaneis??

----------


## Naias II

Αυτό που ακούγεται είναι ότι τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά σοβαρά. Κρίμα για την εταιρεία τέτοια τύχη  χθες το Highspeed 5 σήμερα ο Πήγασος  :Sad:

----------


## KOKAKIS

> Αυτό που ακούγεται είναι ότι τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά σοβαρά. Κρίμα για την εταιρεία τέτοια τύχη χθες το Highspeed 5 σήμερα ο Πήγασος


 
nai pragmatika krima!!!to ierapetra lene oti tha to antikatasthsei

----------


## tasos_33

το πλοιο εχει ταχυτιτα 10,7 μιλιων,ταλεπορια και για το πλιρομα.

----------


## minoan7

Ευχαριστώ για μια φορά ακόμα παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια
  Κρίμα για το καράβι με την βλάβη 
Πιστεύω να το δούμε σύντομα

----------


## hayabusa

το μεσημέρι ήταν στην παγόδα του ΟΛΠ το βαπόρι

----------


## Νaval22

την έκανε απο τη παγόδα,κατά της 3,30 πρός άγνωστη κατεύθυνση,προφανώς πρός κάποιο ντόκο,από το κόκκινο και δεξιά

----------


## Naias II

Ιδού η θέση της Πηγασάρας. Από το ais της HSW, στο syros observer δεν υπάρχει μέχρι στιγμής.

pegasus.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Μακαρι να επισκευαστει και να επιστρεψει συντομα.

----------


## Vortigern

Ελπιζω τωρα που ο Πηγασος χαλασε να γινουν καπως ετσι τα πραγματα
Δηλαδη

Αφου επεστρεψε το Σκιαθος στην γραμμη του να φυγει το Σαντορινη και να παει να κανει την γραμμη του Πηγασου και να επιστρεψει το Ιεραπετρα στην αγονη

----------


## Giovanaut

Αυριο ΜΤεταρτη το απογευμα η πρωτη αφιξη του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στο λιμανι μας(Καβαλα) προς αντικατασταση του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ..... κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ειμαι εκει.... με το καλο να μας ανεβει....

απλα θελω να ρωτησω θα μεινει μεχρι να ερθει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ....? η οχι....?

ααα και κατι  αλλο εκει στη Ναυτιλιακη δεν βλεπουν πως το βαπορι πρεπει να ανεβει μια ωρα αρχιτερα... για να μην ταλαιπωρειται ολη η ακτοπλοια...???

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυριο ΜΤεταρτη το απογευμα η πρωτη αφιξη του ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ στο λιμανι μας(Καβαλα) προς αντικατασταση του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ..... κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα ειμαι εκει.... με το καλο να μας ανεβει....
> 
> απλα θελω να ρωτησω θα μεινει μεχρι να ερθει το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ....? η οχι....?
> 
> ααα και κατι αλλο εκει στη Ναυτιλιακη δεν βλεπουν πως το βαπορι πρεπει να ανεβει μια ωρα αρχιτερα... για να μην ταλαιπωρειται ολη η ακτοπλοια...???


 Και συγνώμη ρε φίλε αλλά η Ναυτιλιακή τι είναι δλδ?Ίδρυμα είναι να σκέφτεται *ΜΟΝΟ* αυτή το κόσμο και την ακτοπλοία?Χαλάει το ένα ρημάδι τρέχουν όλοι και ζητάνε να κάνει η ΝΕΛ έκτακτο για τις ανάγκες των νησιών,χαλάει το άλλο χρέπι αααααααντε πάλι τηλέφωνα στη ΝΕΛ να κάνει έκτακτο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για τις ανάγκες των μεταφορέων και του κόσμου.Συγνώμη αλλά τα έχω πάρει τώρα τελευταία με όλους αυτούς.
ΥΓ:ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ,ΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΟ.....ΟΛΟΙ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ(ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΓΛΥΦΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΥΝΑΝΕ......ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Και συγνώμη ρε φίλε αλλά η Ναυτιλιακή τι είναι δλδ?Ίδρυμα είναι να σκέφτεται *ΜΟΝΟ* αυτή το κόσμο και την ακτοπλοία?Χαλάει το ένα ρημάδι τρέχουν όλοι και ζητάνε να κάνει η ΝΕΛ έκτακτο για τις ανάγκες των νησιών,χαλάει το άλλο χρέπι αααααααντε πάλι τηλέφωνα στη ΝΕΛ να κάνει έκτακτο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για τις ανάγκες των μεταφορέων και του κόσμου.Συγνώμη αλλά τα έχω πάρει τώρα τελευταία με όλους αυτούς.
> ΥΓ:ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ,ΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΟ.....ΟΛΟΙ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ(ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΓΛΥΦΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΥΝΑΝΕ......ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου.με καλυψες ...... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

αν και φευγω απο το θεμα του Εξπρες Πηγασος...
Σταυρο σε λιγο θα μας πειτε οι Νελιτες οτι θα ερθει πισω και το Κεντερης το μεγαλο γιατι δεν προλαβαινεται να καλυψετε ολες τις αναγκες που σας εχουν προκυψει με τοση ζητηση που εχετε :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και συγνώμη ρε φίλε αλλά η Ναυτιλιακή τι είναι δλδ?Ίδρυμα είναι να σκέφτεται *ΜΟΝΟ* αυτή το κόσμο και την ακτοπλοία?Χαλάει το ένα ρημάδι τρέχουν όλοι και ζητάνε να κάνει η ΝΕΛ έκτακτο για τις ανάγκες των νησιών,χαλάει το άλλο χρέπι αααααααντε πάλι τηλέφωνα στη ΝΕΛ να κάνει έκτακτο το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ για τις ανάγκες των μεταφορέων και του κόσμου.Συγνώμη αλλά τα έχω πάρει τώρα τελευταία με όλους αυτούς.
> ΥΓ:ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΝΕ,ΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΟ.....ΟΛΟΙ ΤΡΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΚ(ΛΙΣΣΟΣ-ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ) ΚΑΙ ΓΛΥΦΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΥΝΑΝΕ......ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ


Ξερετε πολυ καλα πως και γω την Ναυτιλιακη αγαπαω....και οσο για την ΑΝΕΚ μονο εμεις(νελ) φταιμε και κανεις αλλος....
Εγω ειπα οτι ειπα γιατι η εταιρεια ανελαβε τη συγκεκριμενη γραμμη και δεν μιλησα για εκτακτο... οι εργασιες πηγαινουν με τρελα αργους ρυθμους ενω καθε μερα λεμε οτι το βαπορι θα ξεκινησει ολο και αργοτερα...

και συγνωμη το υπουργειο δεν εχει δωσει καμια διωρια????

Αλλα στη Μυτιληνη γιατι να βιαζεστε...???
Να ξερατε μονο τι τραβηξαμε στη Λημνο φετος...
Ξερεις τι θα πει να μην βρησκεις γαλα στο σουπερμαρκετ λογω της ελλειψης πλοιων????

ας συνεχισουμε την κουβεντα στο θεμα ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ....

----------


## opelmanos

Καλησπέρα και καλη ανάσταση.Που βρίσκεται τώρα το πλοίο?Υπάρχει προοπτικη επισκευής ?Παίζει να πάει για σκράπ?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλησπέρα και καλη ανάσταση.Που βρίσκεται τώρα το πλοίο?Υπάρχει προοπτικη επισκευής ?Παίζει να πάει για σκράπ?


Αμάν...μην πάθει κάτι ένα πλοίο, αμέσως να πάμε στο χειρότερο..... :Mad:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αμάν...μην πάθει κάτι ένα πλοίο, αμέσως να πάμε στο χειρότερο.....


Χριστος ανέστη φίλε Νίκο.Οτι επιθυμείς.Απ οτι άκουσα απο έγκυρη πηγή οτι η ζημιά στην μηχανή ειναι σοβαρή και οτί δεν συμφέρει να επισκευαστεί και ότι θα πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα.Αυτό ακριβώς. :Sad:

----------


## nkr

Αρα θα μας αφησει και αυτο :Sad: κριμα και ηταν ωραιο καραβι.Ειναι σιγουρο?

----------


## opelmanos

Ετσι ακούγεται έντονα από ανθρώπους που είδα που δούλευαν εκεί μέσα. Τους απολύσαν όλους

----------


## nkr

Η εταιρεια δεν προτιθεται να το ξαναφτιαξει ενταξει το καταλαβαινω αλλα και το πληρωμα τι φταιει?

----------


## opelmanos

> Η εταιρεια δεν προτιθεται να το ξαναφτιαξει ενταξει το καταλαβαινω αλλα και το πληρωμα τι φταιει?


Το πλήρωμα τι να το κάνει να το έχει μέσα εφόσον μπορεί να μην ξαναδουλέψει το πλοίο και αν είναι παροπλοισμένο?

----------


## nkr

Δεν μπορει να το βαλει σε αλλο καραβι?

----------


## opelmanos

ΣΤΟ Νήσος Χίοε ξέρω κάποια άτομα .Λογικά θα υπάρχουν και αλλού

----------


## nkr

Ειναι κριμα να μεινουν τοσες οικογενεις χωρις λεφτα,αυτο το θεμα πρεπει να το σκεφτει η εταιρεια.

----------


## Leo

Παρακλώ να σοβαρευτούμε... έχουμε ξαναπεί ότι στο φόρουμ γράφουμε όταν έχουμε κάτι να πούμε. Δεν κάνουμε εικασίες ούτε αναπτήσουμε θεωρίες που δεν έχουν βάση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Πήγασος. Το   καλοκαίρι   του 1999, βγαίνοντας στο Αιγαίο...
pegasus.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Εσύ θα μας τρελάνεις σήμερα! :Very Happy:  Συγχαρητήρια για το όμορφο υλικό που ανεβάζεις!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πανεμορφο το πλοιο ετσι με τα σινιαλα του ventouri και τα ασπρα χρωματα του.

----------


## Vortigern

Θα ηθελα πολυ να το αγοραζε ο Βεντουρης τωρα και να ξαναφορουσε τα ασπρα!Ομορφη η φωτογραφια σου φιλε!

----------


## sylver23

γιατι βρε??κριμα 

ας φτιαχτει πρωτα και ολα τα αλλα ειναι περιττα.

υ.γ η φωτο τελεια και ο πηγασσος στα καλυτερα του !!

----------


## .voyager

Ίσως η πιο ωραία φώτο του πλοίου που έχω δει ποτέ... :shock:

----------


## Giovanaut

> F/B Πήγασος. Το πρώτο καλοκαίρι του, βγαίνοντας στο Αιγαίο...
> pegasus.jpg



Πραγματικα λαμπει υπεροχο....
Τα ποσταλια μας στα καλυτερα τους.......
Μπραβο.....!!!!

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Παει κι ο Πηγασος...........................................  .................... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Vortigern

> Παει κι ο Πηγασος...........................................  ....................


Για δωσε και το παρακατω τις απαντησης σου γιατι με φοβησες τωρα.Ξερεις κατι που δν ξερουμε?

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Αυτο ακτιβως ακουσα κι εγω απο εγκυρη πηγη

----------


## Vortigern

> Αυτο ακτιβως ακουσα κι εγω απο εγκυρη πηγη


οτι δηλαδη?

----------


## sylver23

Εγκυρη πηγη πιστευω οτι ειναι η πηγη που αναφερεται.σωστα??αλλιως ο καθενας μπορει να θεωρησει κατι που ακουσε εγκυρο.

Με την ευκαιρια να πω και κατι αλλο.κατι που μπορει να ακουσουμε απο καποιο μελος του πληρωματος ενος πλοιου δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι και εγκυρο.Δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη δουλευουν σε ενα πλοιο-εταιρια ξερουν τα παντα.

Οσων αφορα για τον Πηγασσο ας περιμενουμε λιγο καιρο.Δεν πετανε ποτε ενα πλοιο για το παραμικρο (προσφατο παραδειγμα θεοφιλος)

----------


## Νaval22

> F/B Πήγασος. Το καλοκαίρι του 1999, βγαίνοντας στο Αιγαίο...


τέλεια φωτογραφία φίλε apollon πραγματικά αξίζει συγχαρητήρια,κρίμα που παρόμοιες φώτο χάνονται μέσα στη γενικότερη σύγχυση

----------


## FRAGISCOS

> Εγκυρη πηγη πιστευω οτι ειναι η πηγη που αναφερεται.σωστα??αλλιως ο καθενας μπορει να θεωρησει κατι που ακουσε εγκυρο.
> 
> Με την ευκαιρια να πω και κατι αλλο.κατι που μπορει να ακουσουμε απο καποιο μελος του πληρωματος ενος πλοιου δεν παει να πει οτι ειναι και εγκυρο.Δεν σημαινει οτι επειδη δουλευουν σε ενα πλοιο-εταιρια ξερουν τα παντα.
> 
> Οσον αφορα για τον Πηγασσο ας περιμενουμε λιγο καιρο.Δεν πετανε ποτε ενα πλοιο για το παραμικρο (προσφατο παραδειγμα θεοφιλος)


Ξαδελφος μου που δουλευει σε ναυπηγειο μου ειπε οτι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ο πηγασος παει για σκραπ.
Τι να σας πω πιστευω οτι οσοι δουλευουν μεσα στο κυκλωμα αυτο ολο και κατι περισσοτερο θα ξερουν.
Παρεπιπτοντως αν νομιζετε πως οτι ειπα ειναι αναληθες παρακαλω να με συγχωρησετε.
Μια πληροφορια ειχα ,ειπα να την ποσταρω και με πηρατε απο τα μουτρα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Νaval22

η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε ένα πλοίο αυτής της ηλικίας,μια σημαντική ζημιά στη μηχανή είναι οικονομοτεχνικά ασύμφορη,τα ίδια φοβόμασταν και για τον θεόφιλο αλλά ευτυχώς δεν επαληθευτήκαμε.

----------


## sylver23

> Ξαδελφος μου που δουλευει σε ναυπηγειο μου ειπε οτι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ο πηγασος παει για σκραπ.
> Τι να σας πω πιστευω οτι οσοι δουλευουν μεσα στο κυκλωμα αυτο ολο και κατι περισσοτερο θα ξερουν.
> Παρεπιπτοντως αν νομιζετε πως οτι ειπα ειναι αναληθες παρακαλω να με συγχωρησετε.
> Μια πληροφορια ειχα ,ειπα να την ποσταρω και με πηρατε απο τα μουτρα.
> Ευχαριστω


παρεξηγησες.Δεν αμφισβητω την εγκυροτητα της πηγης σου.Με αυτο που ειπες με καλυψες.
Και αυτο που ειπα για τα πληρωματα αναφερομαι γενικα οτι δεν σημαινει οτι ξερουν στανταρ πραγματα .Επισης δεν νομιζω οτι σε πηραμε απο τα μουτρα.Κουβεντα κανουμε

----------


## samurai

H ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ τη γλίτωσε. Βρέθηκε μπλοκ στην Ιταλία και θα επισκευαστεί άμεσα! :Smile:

----------


## plori

> H ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ τη γλίτωσε. Βρέθηκε μπλοκ στην Ιταλία και θα επισκευαστεί άμεσα!


 Μακάρι να βγείς αληθινός:mrgreen:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Μακάρι να βγείς αληθινός:mrgreen:


Μπα δεν το νομιζω εμενα φιλοσ μου που δουλεβει στο περαμα μου ειπε οτι εχει  σπασει 
η μιχανι στα 2 και για να φτιαχει αυτο ειναι μια διαδικασια πολλι χρονοβορα και ασιμφερι οποτε μαλον το ξεχναμε και αυτο το βαπορι παει τι αλλο να πω μακαρι να βγω ψευτις... :Confused:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Να μια φωτο απο το Εξ.Πήγασος περυσυ οταν ειχε ερθει στο Βολο για να συνοδεψει την Αργω . ex.pigasus volos.JPG

----------


## Leo

> Μπα δεν το νομιζω εμενα φιλοσ μου που δουλεβει στο περαμα μου ειπε οτι εχει σπασει 
> η μιχανι στα 2 και για να φτιαχει αυτο ειναι μια διαδικασια πολλι χρονοβορα και ασιμφερι οποτε μαλον το ξεχναμε και αυτο το βαπορι παει τι αλλο να πω μακαρι να βγω ψευτις...


Μακάρι να σταμάτησει το " ράδιο αρβύλα "... θεωρώ ότι είναι προτιμότερο να σιωπούμε όταν δεν ξέρουμε να μεταφέρουμε αυτό που ακούσαμε και τι σημαίνει αυτό που γράφουμε, γιατί καταντάει σπασμένο ρολόϊ...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Μακάρι να σταμάτησει το " ράδιο αρβύλα "... θεωρώ ότι είναι προτιμότερο να σιωπούμε όαν δεν ξέρουμε να μεταφέρουμε αυτό που ακούσαμε και τι σημαίνει αυτό που γράφουμε, γιατί καταντάει σπασμένο ρολόϊ...


Μα δεν ειναι ραδιο αρβιλα εγω ξερω τι λεω..

----------


## Giovanaut

Ας δωσουμε λιγο χρονο στην υποθεση... να δουμε πως θα κυλισει...!!!

----------


## Νaval22

> Μπα δεν το νομιζω εμενα φιλοσ μου που δουλεβει στο περαμα μου ειπε οτι εχει σπασει 
> η μιχανι στα 2 και για να φτιαχει αυτο ειναι μια διαδικασια πολλι χρονοβορα και ασιμφερι οποτε μαλον το ξεχναμε και αυτο το βαπορι παει τι αλλο να πω μακαρι να βγω ψευτις...


και αυτό να έχει γίνει απο τη στιγμή που βρέθηκε άλλη μηχανή,μεταχειρησμένη μπορεί να φτιαχτεί δεν είναι και τόσο χρονοβόρο,εδώ το κεντέρης σε δύο μήνες άλλαξε και τις δύο μηχανές του

----------


## sylver23

μηχανη βρεθηκε οποτε θα επισκευαστει το βαπορι..εδω θα ειμαστε ολοι να τα ξαναπουμε οταν το δουμε να ταξιδευει.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μακαρι να ξανα βγει αυτος ο βαπορας στην θαλασσα του Αιγαιου γιατι ειναι κριμα να χαθει και να γινει παλιοσιδερα.

----------


## nkr

Ειπαν οτι βρηκε μηχανη το καραβι τωρα δεν ξερω σε τι σημειο ρχουν φτασει εαν εχουν φτασει δηλαδη.Αλλα πιστευω πως δεν θα παει για παλιοσιδερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

IMG_2162.JPG
Να με συνχωρεσουν οι moderators αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτη η φωτο πιο καλα εδω ταιριαζει!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> IMG_2162.JPG
> Να με συνχωρεσουν οι moderators αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτη η φωτο πιο καλα εδω ταιριαζει!


  Πολυ καλη ! Βλεπω στα δεξια το  Venezia  και σου ζητω μια χαρη ανεβασε φωτογραφιατου πιο κοντινο πλανο εαν εχεις φυσικα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και βεβαια tss apollon εχω και στην αφιερωνω, πως αλλιως γινεται μετα απο 15 χρονια φιλιας!
IMG_2202.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Και βεβαια tss apollon εχω και στην αφιερωνω, πως αλλιως γινεται μετα απο 15 χρονια φιλιας!IMG_2202.JPG


Τι να πω τωρα... ημουν σιγουρος , οπως ειμαι και για την συνεχεια, εχουμε να δουμε παρα πολλα !!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Τιποτα για το καραβι ξέρουμε? Εννοω προχωράνε οι εργασιες ? θα αλλαξει μηχανη ?

----------


## Giovanaut

Υπεροχος ο ΠΗΓΑΣΑΚΟΣ.... μπραβο ben.....

Τωρα που βρισκεται το βαπορι....???

----------


## sylver23

Αν και καθυστερημενα,ο Πηγασσος Γιάννη ειναι στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας αναμένοντας την καινούργια του μηχανή (με το καλο)

(10.05.2009)

P5101880.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αν και καθυστερημενα,ο Πηγασσος Γιάννη ειναι στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας αναμένοντας την καινούργια του μηχανή (με το καλο)
> 
> (10.05.2009)
> 
> P5101880.jpg



Αντε με το καλο, και ειδικα για σενα φιλε που ξερω ποσο τον αγαπας..... ξερω ποσο σημαντικο ειναι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS μια φωτο απο τα κυθηρα αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στους πολυ φιλους του διδοντας την υποσχεση του οτι συντομα θα ειναι παλι μαζι μας



IMG_7147.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> EXPRESS PEGASUS μια φωτο απο τα κυθηρα αφιερωμενη εξαιρετικα στους πολυ φιλους του διδοντας την υποσχεση του οτι συντομα θα ειναι παλι μαζι μας
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7147.JPG


ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!! BEN Πολυ ομορφη φωτο οπως και ο *ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ* απο το νησι μου σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## gtogias

Εξπρές Πήγασος στην Χίο το Μάρτιο που μας πέρασε.

Μακράν η πιο όμορφη πλώρη και ένα από τα καλύτερα πλοία που πέρασαν από τη άγονη (τουλάχιστον αυτές που εξυπηρετούν την Χίο), αλλά πολύ σεκλέτι βρε παιδί μου

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Να ανεβάσω κι εγω μερικες φωτο του......σε ενα λιμανι που δεν το βλεπουμε συχνα !!!Μονο μια φορα ηρθε 
Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ την ημέρα αποπλου της ΑΡΓΟΥΣ στο Βολο......
pegasus.jpg
pegasus volos.jpg
volos pegasus.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το πλοίο επιτέλους φάνηκε και ο καιρός είναι ακόμη καλός για φωτό:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39338

Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι τα πράγματα πια είναι σκούρα μιας και έχει πλακώσει βαριά συννεφιά:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39339

Ο Πήγασος γυρνά για να δέσει:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39340
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39341

Και μια από την πρύμνη:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39342

Για τον φίλο Thanasis89 και όχι μόνο

----------


## Speedkiller

Εξαιρετικός φίλε μου!Μπράβο!!!Σε όλα τα θέματα βάζεις πολύ προσεγμένο υλικο! :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

> Εξαιρετικός φίλε μου!Μπράβο!!!Σε όλα τα θέματα βάζεις πολύ προσεγμένο υλικο!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Προσπαθώ να συνεισφέρω και εγώ λιγάκι.

----------


## DimitrisT

καταληκτηκές φωτο φίλοι μου και κυρίως φίλε gtotias γιατί είναι από την Χίο :Very Happy:  (αν δεν πενέψεις το σπίτι σου ή τον τόπο σου ...... :Razz: )

----------


## scoufgian

Μπραβο φιλε gtogias.Πολυ καλες!!!

----------


## polykas

> Το πλοίο επιτέλους φάνηκε και ο καιρός είναι ακόμη καλός για φωτό:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39338
> 
> Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι τα πράγματα πια είναι σκούρα μιας και έχει πλακώσει βαριά συννεφιά:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39339
> 
> Ο Πήγασος γυρνά για να δέσει:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39340
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39341
> ...



_Καταπληκτικές...
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μπραβο παιδια οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβασατε ειναι καταπληκτικες!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Το πλοίο επιτέλους φάνηκε και ο καιρός είναι ακόμη καλός για φωτό:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39338
> 
> Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι τα πράγματα πια είναι σκούρα μιας και έχει πλακώσει βαριά συννεφιά:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39339
> 
> Ο Πήγασος γυρνά για να δέσει:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39340
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39341
> ...


Υπεροχες, κρυβουν και μια γλυκια μελαγχολια....

----------


## Appia_1978

Απλά καταπληκτικές  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αύγουστος του 1999, το F/B Πήγασος μας ακολουθεί...

O218.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αύγουστος του 1999, το F/B Πήγασος μας πλησιάζει...

O217.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αύγουστος του 1999, το F/B Πήγασος μας φτάνει και σε λίγο μας προσπερνά...

O216.jpg

Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη...

----------


## Νικόλας

πςςςςςςςςς τι έβαλε τώρα ο άνθρωπος ρε παιδιά :shock::shock::shock:
Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Ε Σ 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΟΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ??ΑΧ...ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ :mrgreen:

----------


## marsant

Οπως παντα φιλε T.S.S Apollon οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι μια και μια!Απο ποιο πλοιο τις εχεις τραβηξει?

----------


## opelmanos

Δυναμίτης οι φωτό ευχαριστούμε.Τι γίνεται όμως τώρα με το πλοίο?Ακούγετε κάτι?Πότε θα ξεκινήσει την επισκευή του?Εδώ στην Ελλάδα θα γίνει η αλλαγή της μηχανής του η πρέπει να πάει εξωτερικό?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιθανες φωτο εξαιρετικες απο μια εποχη που μας τελειωσε να σε καλα TSS APOLLON

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οπως παντα φιλε T.S.S Apollon οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι μια και μια!Απο ποιο πλοιο τις εχεις τραβηξει?


 Φιλε marsant  ημουν στο Εξπρες Αφροδιτη.

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε marsant ημουν στο Εξπρες Αφροδιτη.


Καλε μου φιλε TSS APOLLON οσο κοιτουσα αυτες τις φωτογραφιες και εγω εκει ημουν.
Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλε μου φιλε TSS APOLLON οσο κοιτουσα αυτες τις φωτογραφιες και εγω εκει ημουν.
> Σε ευχαριστουμε


Φιλε rocinante ομορφο και φινετσατο πλοιο το Πηγασος.

----------


## .voyager

Ο Πήγασος κάπου στο Αιγαίο.

IMG_0012.jpg

----------


## polykas

> Αύγουστος του 1999, το F/B Πήγασος μας φτάνει και σε λίγο μας προσπερνά...
> 
> O216.jpg
> 
> Οι φωτογραφίες τραβήχτηκαν από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη...


_Α ρε Απόλλων ,πραγματικά τι εποχές μας θυμίζεις.Να είσαι καλά._

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικές φίλε TSS APOLLON..!!
Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Πήγασος*, στην Σέριφο τον Αύγουστο του 1996...

O240.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Χωρίς Λόγια..._

O241.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στο λιμάνι της Σερίφου, έχει κατεβάσει καταπέλτη... τον Αύγουστο του 1996...

O242.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω βρε παιδιά ΕΛΕΟΣ ΤΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ??:shock::shock:
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΝΑΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΡΧΟΝΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΙΑΛΑ !!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ !!

----------


## Ergis

> Φιλε marsant  ημουν στο Εξπρες Αφροδιτη.


τοσο αργο ηταν το αφροδιτη η ο πηγασος ηταν σφαιρα στα νιατα του...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> τοσο αργο ηταν το αφροδιτη η ο πηγασος ηταν σφαιρα στα νιατα του...


  Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ειχε δρομο ...

----------


## Speedkiller

Eνα βράδυ στον Πειραιά...Αφιέρωμένη κ πειραγμένη (φως κ αντιθεση) για να φανεί αυτό το ωραίο ντουμανι... :mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40481

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΑΝ EXPRESS DIONYSOS 1η ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2000.
Pict20000901.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΣΤΙΣ 15 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2009.
DSCN150309.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Τι γινεται με τον ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ εχει αρχισει η επισκευη του?

----------


## opelmanos

Ακόμα όχι.Απ'ότι ξέρω βρίσκεται στο Νέο Μώλο αναμένοντας εξελίξεις

----------


## nickosps

Express Pegasus στην Πάρο καπνιστός! :Very Happy:  Σπέσιαλ αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos που του αρέσουν τα καπνιστά!
πηγή: www.flickr.com

----------


## tolis milos

ο πηγασος πριν παθει την ζημια επιανε 21 μιλια :Very Happy: 
σε ενα ταξιδι που ειχα παει οταν πηγενε ακομα κυθηρα ειχαμε φτασει τα 21,8 μιλια8-)!!!

----------


## Speedkiller

> ο πηγασος πριν παθει την ζημια επιανε 21 μιλια
> σε ενα ταξιδι που ειχα παει οταν πηγενε ακομα κυθηρα ειχαμε φτασει τα 21,8 μιλια8-)!!!



Λυπάμαι φίλε μου αλλα δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το πιστέψω!Το πήγασος στην καλύτερη 19 το βλέπω 2 χρόνια τώρα!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Λυπάμαι φίλε μου αλλα δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το πιστέψω!Το πήγασος στην καλύτερη 19 το βλέπω 2 χρόνια τώρα!


Α εγω το εχω δει  και με 19.7 μια φορα αλα οπος λεει ο φιλος πιο πανω στα καλα του επιανε 21+ εκανε θιμαμε τιν κυθνο σε 2 ωρες και 45 λεπτα..

----------


## tolis milos

για το 21.8 ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι δν το ειχα δει απο το ais αλλα απο την γεφυρα του πλοιου... και μου ειχε κανει εντοιποση , γιάυτο το θυμαμε.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> για το 21.8 ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι δν το ειχα δει απο το ais αλλα απο την γεφυρα του πλοιου... και μου ειχε κανει εντοιποση , γιάυτο το θυμαμε.


Καπιο λαθος θα ειχε γινει αυτο αποκλιετε να εβγαζε τοσο και 19 που το πιγεναν πολλα ηταν για αυτο εξαλου πεταξε και τα καπακια στον αερα αυτα τα ξερω απο φιλο μου που δουλευει στο περαμα και καθε χρονο το σιντιρουν στο ναυπιγιο που δουλευει ..

----------


## opelmanos

Αλήθεια τι γίνεται με το πλοίο? Θα αλλάξει μηχανή?Εχουμε καμία κίνηση?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Αλήθεια τι γίνεται με το πλοίο? Θα αλλάξει μηχανή?Εχουμε καμία κίνηση?


θα αλαξει απ οτι ξερω..Αλα τωρα ποτε ουτε η ιδοι δεν ξερουν ...

----------


## sylver23

Mπορει για κάποια ώρα να με ευνοικό καιρο ,ρευματα κτλ να έπιασε αυτα τα μίλια.Αυτό δεν είναι απίθανο και τα όργανα του πλοίου δεν ειναι αις ωστε να έχουν τέτοια αποκλιση.Τωρα το γιατι χάλασε η μηχανή είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν νομίζω οτι είναι απο  ζόρι στα 18-19 μίλια.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Mπορει για κάποια ώρα να με ευνοικό καιρο ,ρευματα κτλ να έπιασε αυτα τα μίλια.Αυτό δεν είναι απίθανο και τα όργανα του πλοίου δεν ειναι αις ωστε να έχουν τέτοια αποκλιση.Τωρα το γιατι χάλασε η μηχανή είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν νομίζω οτι είναι απο  ζόρι στα 18-19 μίλια.


α
Απο το ζορι ειναι το ξερω καλα απο προτο χερι τωρα για τα 22 μιλια αποκλιετε το λεω εγω δεν ειμαι και ειδικος αλα εχω μεγαλι σχεσι με τι θαλασσα και ξερω και 5 πραγματα απο μιχανικα απο φιλους κτλ.

----------


## Vortigern

> Α εγω το εχω δει και με 19.7 μια φορα αλα οπος λεει ο φιλος πιο πανω στα καλα του επιανε 21+ εκανε θιμαμε τιν κυθνο σε 2 ωρες και 45 λεπτα..


Στα καλα του την Κυθνο την εκανε 2 ωρες και 15 λεπτα... 2:45 κανει το Αγιος Γεωργιος το καλοκαιρι...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Στα καλα του την Κυθνο την εκανε 2 ωρες και 15 λεπτα... 2:45 κανει το Αγιος Γεωργιος το καλοκαιρι...


Α σιγνομι vortigern εκανα λαθος..

----------


## tolis milos

Ο Πηγασος στον Ισθμο και αυτη εδω η φωτο στον silver23... και σε ολους στο ναυτιλια!!
Εικόνα010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

ποτε ηταν αυτο και που πηγαινε;;

----------


## sylver23

Τολη σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ.Πολυ σπανια φωτο!!!

----------


## tolis milos

αυτη η φωτο φιλε εργη ειναι απο τοτε που πηγε στην Πατρα συνοδια με την Αργο. Δλδ λιγοτερο απο 1 χρονο πριν...

----------


## sylver23

Α μαλιστα.Φωτο μαζι με την αργω εχουμε δει.Αλλα πάνω απο τον πήγασσο δεν νομιζω .Οποτε τολη , αμα φυσικα έχεις , περιμένω να δω!!

----------


## tolis milos

θα ψαξω τα αρχεια μου και πιστευω να βρω κατι!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Πηγασος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O235.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> F/B *Eξπρες Πηγασος*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> O235.jpg


Πανεμορφη.... Μ αρεσουν οι φωτο στις οποιες η θαλασσα ειναι φουντωμενη...!!!!

----------


## jvrou

Στεναχωριέμαι πάντως για το καραβάκι. Είναι άνετα μέσα στα 3 αγαπημένα μου και την έποχη που όλοι ελπίζαμε σε μία μεγάλη επιστροφή στις Δυτικές ήρθε η ατυχία... Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να αντικατασταθεί η μηχανή και να επιστρέψει.. Θα ήταν πολύ άδικο να τελειώσει έτσι την μεγάλη του πορεία....

----------


## nikosnasia

7 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2002.
Pict20020907.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στα αντικυθυρα περυσι το μαιο

IMG_7259.JPG

----------


## hayabusa

*πραγματικά καταπληκτική φωτογραφία !*

----------


## Giovanaut

> EXPRESS PEGASUS στα αντικυθυρα περυσι το μαιο
> 
> IMG_7259.JPG


Πολυ ζεστη και απολυτα Ελληνικη η εικονα....
λεει πολλα...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Για όσους δεν το έχουν δεί το αποτέλεσμα της στούκας του στο Πάτροκλο το 1996.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Για όσους δεν το έχουν δεί το αποτέλεσμα της στούκας του στο Πάτροκλο το 1996.Τη φωτό μου την έστειλε ένας φίλος
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45550



Έχει ξανανέβει Μάνο! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

οκ δεν το είχα προσέξει

----------


## Vortigern

Πηγασαρα μας λειπης!!!!


ΣΙΦΝΟΣ

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το ΕΞ.ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στο Βολο ως συνοδο πλοιο της ΑΡΓΟΥΣ .ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 2008 
ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΡΓΟΥ ΒΟΛΟΣ 14.6.08 006.jpg
ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΡΓΟΥ ΒΟΛΟΣ 14.6.08 007.jpg
ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΑΡΓΟΥ ΒΟΛΟΣ 14.6.08 010.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Το Πηγασος πηγαινοντας προς τον Ευδηλο με ενα απιστευτο ηλιοβασιλεμα το 2005! Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου στα Νεγια Ικαριας.
ΗΛΙΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΙΟΝΙΟ BY GFf.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*καταπληκτική. μου φαίνεται πως πρέπει να σας επισκεφθώ για φωτογράφιση κάποια στιγμή 

Πραγματικά υπέροχη φωτογραφία. Αξίζει νομίζω να την βάλεις και στο θέμα "Θαλασσινές εικόνες και τοπία" 
*

----------


## gtogias

> Το Πηγασος πηγαινοντας προς τον Ευδηλο με ενα απιστευτο ηλιοβασιλεμα το 2005! Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου στα Νεγια Ικαριας.


Με τέτοια απίστευτη θέα, τι άλλο να θέλει κανείς. Βέβαια καλό είναι να περνά και κανά καράβι. Τα νησιά και οι άνθρωποι τους τα χρειάζονται.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το Πηγασος πηγαινοντας προς τον Ευδηλο με ενα απιστευτο ηλιοβασιλεμα το 2005! Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου στα Νεγια Ικαριας.


Πόσο είπαμε ότι είναι η τιμή του σπιτιού σου??? :Cool:  Τέτοια θέα δύσκολα βρίσκεις!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα κανεις φοβερη δουλεια οπως και του σαντορινη!Μπραβο

----------


## naftopoulo

Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια και συνεχιζω....εδω ο Πηγασος στον Ευδηλο καλοκαιρι 2005.

dcc12.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παμε για ευδηλο!

pegaso (95).JPG

Με EXPRESS PEGASUS βεβαια!

----------


## naftopoulo

Παρα πολυ ωραια φωτο!! Αντε και κοντευει ο καιρος να παμε Νικαρια!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το Πηγασος πηγαινοντας προς τον Ευδηλο με ενα απιστευτο ηλιοβασιλεμα το 2005! Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου στα Νεγια Ικαριας.


*Φίλε naftopoulo η φωτογραφία σου είναι σκέτη ζωγραφιά!!*

----------


## ελμεψη

> Το Πηγασος πηγαινοντας προς τον Ευδηλο με ενα απιστευτο ηλιοβασιλεμα το 2005! Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το μπαλκονι του σπιτιου μου στα Νεγια Ικαριας.


Πανεμορφη φωτο φιλε μου,να ξερεις οτι πολυ θα θελανε να ειναι εστω και για ενα καφε στο μπαλκονι σου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πανεμορφη φωτο φιλε μου,να ξερεις οτι πολυ θα θελανε να ειναι εστω και για ενα καφε στο μπαλκονι σου



Nα κανονήσουμε μια συνάντηση λοιπόν στο μπαλκόνι... :Razz:  :Very Happy: !Απαιχτη η φώτο!!! :Surprised:

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ μαζί σας στο μπαλκόνι αυτό παληκάρια και χωρίς καφέ. Όλα τα λεφτά τα πλωριά μπαλκόνια.

----------


## naftopoulo

Γιατι οχι!? ειστε ολοι ευπροσδεκτοι!!! :Smile:

----------


## sylver23

> Κι εγώ μαζί σας στο μπαλκόνι αυτό παληκάρια και χωρίς καφέ. Όλα τα λεφτά τα πλωριά μπαλκόνια.





> Γιατι οχι!? ειστε ολοι ευπροσδεκτοι!!!



Γιωργο σου ρχομαι.....Αυγουστο λοιπον στο μπαλκονι σου και ασε τους αλλους να ζηλευουν :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Λεο εσυ κατι ελεγες οτι δεν θα ερθεις ικαρια αλλα θα ερθει μονο η κυρια Λεου.
Τι εγινε αλλαξες γνώμη?

----------


## gtogias

Μιας και δεν ταξιδεύει εδώ και κάποιους μήνες να τον δούμε το καλοκαίρι του 2007 που μόλις έχει ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι του:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47433

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα συμπληρωσω τον gtogias με

kythira4-10-08 (101).JPG


στο δρομο για τα αντικηθυρα με πλοιαρχο τον πολυ καλο Νικο Χαλαρη

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στα κυθηρα ρεμεντζο γρηγορο και αποφασιστικο!


kythira4-10-08 (31).JPG


Οι αγκυρες στο διακοφτι δεν πολυπιανουν γιατ ο βυθος ειναι σαν πλακα με πουδρα αμμου, το βαπορι ως γνωστον δεν πολυβοηθα, και το αερακι θελει να σε παει αλλου

----------


## Vortigern

Tετοιες φωτογραφιες θα επρεπαι να εμπαιναν στην γκαλερυ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τι εγινε εδω βλεπω ελαφονησο?

kythira4-10-08 (94).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και ομως!Οι συνθηκες στη νεαπολη ηταν τοσο κακες που τον ντοκο τον ειχαν καταπιει τα κυματα!Ετσι το EXPRESS PEGASUS επεσε στην ελαφονησο, ισως πρωτη φορα πλοιο τετοιου μεγεθους.Α ! οι ανθρωποι εκει περα με το ζορι πηγαν να πιασουν καβο.


kythira4-10-08 (92).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο Διακοφτι φουνταρισμα εξω απο το λιμανι

kythira4-10-08 (8).JPG

----------


## cpt babis

*ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΝΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!!!*
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΒΕΝ!!!*
*ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΤΣΙΡΙΓΟ*

----------


## sea world

> Και ομως!Οι συνθηκες στη νεαπολη ηταν τοσο κακες που τον ντοκο τον ειχαν καταπιει τα κυματα!Ετσι το EXPRESS PEGASUS επεσε στην ελαφονησο, ισως πρωτη φορα πλοιο τετοιου μεγεθους.Α ! οι ανθρωποι εκει περα με το ζορι πηγαν να πιασουν καβο.


MPRABO BEN GIA TIS FWTO SOY!! OYTE KAI TO HKSERA OTI EIXE PIASEI ELAFONNHSO!! OTAN LES OI AN8RWPOI EKEI ME TO ZORI PHGAN NA PIASOYN KABO, TI ENNOEIS?? :Confused:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι σαφες αυτο που ειπα.Οι ανθρωποι δεν ερχοντουσαν να παρουν καβο οταν το πλοιο κρατιωταν με το ζορι.Βρεθηκε τελευταια στιγμη ενας με βαρια καρδια να εξυπηρετησει την κατασταση.Δεν θελει και αλλη εξηγηση

----------


## sea world

> Ειναι σαφες αυτο που ειπα.Οι ανθρωποι δεν ερχοντουσαν να παρουν καβο οταν το πλοιο κρατιωταν με το ζορι.Βρεθηκε τελευταια στιγμη ενας με βαρια καρδια να εξυπηρετησει την κατασταση.Δεν θελει και αλλη εξηγηση


ALLO KAI TOYTO!!:shock: AYTO DEN MOY EXEI TYXEI POTE!!! KALA H DOYLEIA TOYS DEN EINAI?? AKOYS, NA MHN ERXONTE NA PAROYN KABO!!! :Confused: 
TELOSPANTWN! EYXARISTW BEN BRUCE KAI TELOS TO off toppic!

----------


## "Express"George

Εχετε καμια φωτο του Εξπρες Πηγασος απο τοτε που τρακαρε στο Γαϊδουρονησι ή αλλιως Πατροκλο; :Confused:

----------


## cpt babis

> Εχετε καμια φωτο του Εξπρες Πηγασος απο τοτε που τρακαρε στο Γαϊδουρονησι ή αλλιως Πατροκλο;


Στην σελιδα 32 κατω κατω

----------


## sea world

EXOYME KANENA NEOTERO APO TO PLOIO?? :Confused:  GINETAI KAMIA EPISKEYH H' EXOYN STAMATHSEI OLA?? PLHRWMA EXEI H' MONO BATSIMANHDES??

----------


## Thanasis89

Πριν μερικές εβοδμάδες που το είχα δει στο ΝΜΔ είχε μόνο βατσιμάνιδες και επικρατούσε ησυχία. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## sea world

> Πριν μερικές εβοδμάδες που το είχα δει στο ΝΜΔ είχε μόνο βατσιμάνιδες και επικρατούσε ησυχία. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται... ops:


MALISTA:???: EYXARISTW POLY GIA THN APANTHSH!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *  Πηγασος* στο λιμανι του Πειραια...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
_PHOTO067.jpg_

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ 29 ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ 1999.
Pict19990829.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΩΣ EXPRESS DIONYSOS TO 2001.
Pict2000021.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ, ΩΣ EXPRESS PEGASUS ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ, ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΣΤΙΣ 7 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2002.
Pict20020907.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Μεγαλε Νικο υποκειπτο σε σενα.!!!Φοβερες φωτο!!Τη πατατα να του αλλαξουν το ονομα για λιγο καιρο και τι ασχημo που ηταν με τα συνιαλα τις τοτε Hellas Ferries  (σημερα ακομα ποιο ασχημο),για μενα τα καλυτερα ηταν του βεντουρη γεμιζε ολοι η μπαντα VEDOURIS FERRIES

----------


## sea_serenade

Συμφωνώ με τον Vortigern 100%. Πολύ καλύτερα τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη και παραδοσιακά, πιο θαλασσινά...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

EΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.Αφιερωμένη σε όσους αγαπάνε το πλοίο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50889

----------


## cpt babis

> EΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.Αφιερωμένη σε όσους αγαπάνε το πλοίο
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50889


 Ευχαριστουμε Μανο!!!
εχουμε κανενα νεο για τον *ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ?*

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστουμε Μανο!!!
> εχουμε κανενα νεο για τον *ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ?*


To ίδιο θα ρωτούσα και εγώ.Τί θα γίνει άραγε με αυτό το πλοίο?Ποιά άραγε θα είναι η τύχη του?

----------


## opelmanos

ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50955

----------


## Vortigern

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50955


Και φυσικα η φωτο στη Σιφνο!!Κανουν μπαμ τα βουνα!!Τα αισθανομε!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Και φυσικα η φωτο στη Σιφνο!!Κανουν μπαμ τα βουνα!!Τα αισθανομε!!


ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΑΤΑ :lol:

----------


## cpt babis

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΛΕΥΚΑ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50955


 Μπραβο Μανο πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## opelmanos

2 ΦΩΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕI ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51322

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51323

----------


## cpt babis

> 2 ΦΩΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΞΑΝΑΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ
> 
> 
> 
> ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 51322
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51323


 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΜΑΝΟ!!!
ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε opelmanos, για όλες τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις.

Μακάρι και το* "Εξπρές Πήγασος"* να ξαναταξιδέψει.

Αυτή τη στιγμή από το Αιγαίο λείπουν, τουλάχιστον, 10 συμβατικά πλοία.
Αντί να ταξιδεύουν, αφήνονται να περιμένουν στωϊκά τη μοίρα τους.

Οι επιλογές, πλέον, για να ταξιδέψει κανείς τον Αύγουστο στην Παροναξία ή στη γραμμή της Σάμου είναι ελάχιστες.
Αν ο Αγούδημος δεν είχε βάλει το *"Ροδάνθη"* και το *"Μαρίνα"* τα πράγματα θα ήταν ακόμα πιο δύσκολα.

Αλλά και πάλι, είναι απαράδεκτο το *2009* τα δρομολόγια για τις γραμμές αυτές να είναι αισθητά λιγότερα από ότι ήταν το *1999,* όταν ήρθαν τα πάνω-κάτω στην ακτοπλοΐα.
Τα ταχύπλοα δεν μπορούν να καλύψουν τη ζήτηση τον μήνα Αύγουστο.

Το *"Εξπρές Πήγασος"*, το *"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"* και όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορούν να κάθονται.
Αν κάποιος θέλει να ταξιδέψει ένα καράβι τότε το ταξιδεύει...

----------


## cpt babis

Mακαρι να ξαναταξιδεψουν....

----------


## opelmanos

ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΒΑΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ.ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΦΟΡΑ :Sad: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 52769

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στον νέο μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

expressphgasos.JPG

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ο Πήγασος ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά.......θα τον καμαρώσουμε ξανά στα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## opelmanos

> Ο Πήγασος ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά.......θα τον καμαρώσουμε ξανά στα λιμάνια μας.


Οταν λες ετοιμάζεται τι ακριβώς ενοείς?Γίνεται καμία εργασία ?Αυτό είναι πολύ ευχάριστο νέο :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχομαι να ξαναδουμε αυτα τα <γλομπακια> αναμενα και τα χειστηρια σε αυτην τη θεση συντομα


IMG_7111.JPG

----------


## gtogias

> Eυχομαι να ξαναδουμε αυτα τα <γλομπακια> αναμενα και τα χειστηρια σε αυτην τη θεση συντομα
> 
> 
> IMG_7111.JPG


Τι κρίμα ένα τέτοιο κουκλί να κάθεται χωρίς έργο. Ιδιαίτερα αυτό το καλοκαίρι που ακόμη και το Μοσχάνθη να έκανε δρομολόγια θα τα πήγαινε καλύτερα από τα διάφορα σφαιράτα ταχύπλοα.

Το Αιγαίο θέλει κότσια, όχι αστεία.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΒΑΖΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟ!!ΕΤΣΙ Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΘΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΡΧΟΥΣΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΥΕ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ!!

----------


## Karavostasis

Μακαρι η πληροφορια που μας εδωσε ο Giωrgos1980 να βγει αληθινη αν και προσωπικα ειμαι απαισιοδοξος.Η πολιτικη της εταιριας τα τελευταια χρονια εχει δειξει πως ενδιαφερεται αποκλειστικα για τα ταχυπλοα και τα συμβατικα,ειδικα τα παλια,τα εχει για... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μακαρι η πληροφορια που μας εδωσε ο Giωrgos1980 να βγει αληθινη αν και προσωπικα ειμαι απαισιοδοξος.Η πολιτικη της εταιριας τα τελευταια χρονια εχει δειξει πως ενδιαφερεται αποκλειστικα για τα ταχυπλοα και τα συμβατικα,ειδικα τα παλια,τα εχει για...


ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ Η ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΕΚ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ο βάπορας θα φτιαχτεί παίδες........την πληροφορία αυτή την πήρα από οικογενιακό φίλο πρώην μέλος του πληρώματος του Πήγασου και νύν του Εξπρές Σκιάθος.......  :Wink:  Περιμένει ο άνθρωπος πώς και πώς να ξαναγυρίσει στο βαπόρι.

----------


## opelmanos

Υπάρχει καμία πληροφορία για το πλοίο?Εχουμε πολύ καιρό να μάθουμε κάτι.Εχει ξεκινήσει να  γίνεται καμία εργασία?

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω Μάνο είναι ότι επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία και το πλοίο παραμένει σε άριστη κατάσταση, το καλύτερο στο ΝΜΔ. Με την ευκαιρία μια παλιότερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου, για σένα, όταν το κάπνισμα δεν απαγορευόταν (22.06.06)..... :Very Happy: 

PICT5492.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ Κάπταιν πολύ ωραία φωτό αλλά αυτό το ντουμάνι δεν είναι τίποτα.Δες εδώ μια φωτο που είχε ανέβει παλαιότερα από έναν συμφορουμίτη(δεν θυμάμαι όνομα)

----------


## cpt babis

> Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω Μάνο είναι ότι επικρατεί απόλυτη ησυχία και το πλοίο παραμένει σε άριστη κατάσταση, το καλύτερο στο ΝΜΔ. Με την ευκαιρία μια παλιότερη φωτογραφία του πλοίου, για σένα, όταν το κάπνισμα δεν απαγορευόταν (22.06.06).....
> 
> PICT5492.jpg


 Leo ποιος ηταν cpt στον Πηγασο?
Μηπως ηταν ο cpt Β.Γεροντακης?

----------


## Leo

Εμμμ δεν ξέρω, είναι στην βαρδιόλα, δεν τον γνωρίζω όμως.

----------


## cpt babis

> Εμμμ δεν ξέρω, είναι στην βαρδιόλα, δεν τον γνωρίζω όμως.


ΟΚ ευχαριστω δεν πειραζει  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Στο περιοδικο ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ λεει οτι η εταιρεια αγορασε καινουργια μηχανη για το πλοιο  και οτι θα ερθει συντομα στην Ελλαδα .Λεει επισης οτι θα κανουν και αλλαγες στο ξενοδοχειακο για να παρει πιστοποιηση απο το Eurosolas . Aκομα λεει οτι το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ξηλωθουν οι καμπινες και να γινει περισσοτερο ημερόπλοιο .

----------


## sg3

μ' αυτα τα δεδομενα σε ποια γραμμη να το περιμενουμε?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφο  πλοιο, ευχομαι  συντομα να  ειναι και παλι κοντα μας.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> μ' αυτα τα δεδομενα σε ποια γραμμη να το περιμενουμε?


Δεν λεει για γραμη στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ αλλα λεει οτι μετα την επισκευη  μαζι με το ΕΞ.ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ θα κανουν τις επισκευες των αλλων και θα μπαλωσουν τρυπες .  Εγω παντως πιστευω μετα τις ανικαταστασεις των αλλων πλοιων θα το βαλουν σποραδες αφου το ΕΞ.ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ οπως εχει γραφει στο θεμα του θα σταματησει απο 2010 λογω Eurosolas .

----------


## sg3

οταν λες θα σταματησει τι εννοεις?τελειως ή για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα?
εγω πιστευω οτι θα μπει απο αγ.κωνσταντινο για σποραδες και το σκιαθος απο βολο!

----------


## opelmanos

Eίχα δει σε προηγούμενο πόστ οτί έχουν ξεκινήσει οι διαδικασίες επισκευής του πλοίου.Ξέρουμε τι εργασίες πραγματοποιούνται?Εχει πάει κανένας ΝΜΔ να δεί από κοντά?Υπάρχει πλήρωμα στο πλοίο?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> οταν λες θα σταματησει τι εννοεις?τελειως ή για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα?
> εγω πιστευω οτι θα μπει απο αγ.κωνσταντινο για σποραδες και το σκιαθος απο βολο!


Λεω οτι θα σταματησει το ΕΞ.ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ για παντα ,θα μας αποχαιρετήσει :Sad: .. 
Το ειχε γραψει ο φιλος BEN BRUCE 
δες εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23840&page=15
στο μηνυμα 146

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο επισκευάζεται στον *Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.*
Η κύρια εργασία περιλαμβάνει την αντικατάσταση της μηχανής.

Πλήρωμα υπάρχει στο πλοίο, κάποιες εργασίες πραγματοποιούνται αυτόν τον καιρό, αλλά οι εργασίες προβλέπεται να διαρκέσουν 4-5 μήνες.

Δύο φωτογραφίες από την επίσκεψή μας, μαζί με τον φίλο *Ellinis,* στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας, την *Παρασκευή 2 Οκτωβρίου.*

Προσέξτε μια λεπτομέρεια στην πρώτη φωτογραφία.

Πήγασος.JPG

Πήγασος 10.JPG

----------


## sg3

γιατι δεν το ανακατασκευαζουν συμφωνα με το νομο? τι ειναι το Eurosolas?

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοίο επισκευάζεται στον *Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.*
> Η κύρια εργασία περιλαμβάνει την αντικατάσταση της μηχανής.
> 
> Πλήρωμα υπάρχει στο πλοίο, κάποιες εργασίες πραγματοποιούνται αυτόν τον καιρό, αλλά οι εργασίες προβλέπεται να διαρκέσουν 4-5 μήνες.
> 
> Δύο φωτογραφίες από την επίσκεψή μας, μαζί με τον φίλο *Ellinis,* στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας, την *Παρασκευή 2 Οκτωβρίου.*
> 
> Προσέξτε μια λεπτομέρεια στην πρώτη φωτογραφία.
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε Αντώνη για την πληροφορρία αλλά τι λεπτομέρεια ενοείς στη πρώτη φωτογραφία γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί λίγο :Μήπως ενοείς που γέρνει το πλοίο?Μήπως η βάρκα που βρίσκεται στην δεξιά μεριά του πλοίου.Μήπως τα πολλά σχοινιά που κρέμονται?

----------


## gtogias

[QUOTE=Roi Baudoin;261019]Δύο φωτογραφίες από την επίσκεψή μας, μαζί με τον φίλο *Ellinis,* στον Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας, την *Παρασκευή 2 Οκτωβρίου.*

Προσέξτε μια λεπτομέρεια στην πρώτη φωτογραφία.QUOTE]

Δεν ξέρω για λεπτομέρεια αλλά εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι στο πλάνο του Αντώνη υπάρχουν τρία πλοία της HSW.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτά που κρέμονται στο αριστερό μέρος της πρύμνης του πλοίου δεν είναι σκοινιά.
Αυτά εννοούσα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ήταν.

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

KAI ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ??? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## noulos

> Αυτά που κρέμονται στο αριστερό μέρος της πρύμνης του πλοίου δεν είναι σκοινιά.
> Αυτά εννοούσα, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς ήταν.


Μήπως είναι μάνικες;

----------


## tolis milos

Στo πλοιο εχει αρχισει εδω και 1 μηνα περιπου επισκευη αλλα οχι της μηχανης. Αυτο που κανουν ειναι να ξηλωσουν ολο το ξενοδοχειακο απο πανω απο το γκαραζ μεχρι και την γεφυρα δηλαδη τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. το πλοιο μετα την επισκευη θα ειναι καινουργιο εσωτερικα. Αυτο φυσικα θα παρει μερικους εως πολλους μηνες!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Στo πλοιο εχει αρχισει εδω και 1 μηνα περιπου επισκευη αλλα οχι της μηχανης. Αυτο που κανουν ειναι να ξηλωσουν ολο το ξενοδοχειακο απο πανω απο το γκαραζ μεχρι και την γεφυρα δηλαδη τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. το πλοιο μετα την επισκευη θα ειναι καινουργιο εσωτερικα. Αυτο φυσικα θα παρει μερικους εως πολλους μηνες!!


Αυτό θα ναι πολύ καλό να ανακαινηστεί λίγο το πλοίο.γιατί όταν είχα ταξιδέψει τον Μάρτιο από Καβάλα ήταν ας τα να πάνε.Αν το φτιάξουν και λίγο εξωτερικά τα καταστρώματα θα γίνει τέλειο.Τώρα κάτι άλλο:Οι ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλέυουν η  ρεύμα παίρνει απ'έξω?Για τις εργασίες που γίνονται στο πλοίο ενοοώ

----------


## tolis milos

1 οταν εκανε τα δρομολογια Καβαλας ειχε βγει χωρις να ολοκληροθουν οι εργασιες. 2 και φυσικα δουλευουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανες...

----------


## opelmanos

> και φυσικα δουλευουν οι ηλεκτρομηχανες...


Οκ ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία είναι ευχάριστο να ακούγεται  ο θόρυβος των μηχανών.Αυτό σημαίνει οτί το πλοίο ζει και αναπνέει.

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα μεγαλώνεις ένα χρόνο  :Wink: .. ένα μικρό δωράκι από ένα πλοίο, πιστεύω αγαπημένο σου, αφού υπηρέτησε την γραμμή της Ικαρίας επί σειρά ετών. Τραβηγμένη την ίδια ημέρα (μόλις έξω από τον Πειραιά) από το άλλο αγαπημένο *πλοίο* των Ικαριωτών.

Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή θητεία... αφού καλώς ή κακώς οι μέρες πλησιάζουν.
PICT0119.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ Λεό! :Razz: Γερνάωωωω...πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και το 23 απο το νικ..
Οντως αγαπημένο πλοίο και ιδιαίτερα καραβολατρικό!
Ενας μήνας περίπου έμεινε για την θητεία...έχουν άραγε ιντερνετ στον στρατό??? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Σε ευχαριστώ Λεό!Γερνάωωωω...πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και το 23 απο το νικ..
> Οντως αγαπημένο πλοίο και ιδιαίτερα καραβολατρικό!
> Ενας μήνας περίπου έμεινε για την θητεία...έχουν άραγε ιντερνετ στον στρατό???


Γιατι δεν λες να κανεις τη θητεια σου στο nautilia?Θα ειναι σα να υπηρετεις στο Π.Ν. :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα κανουμε και ενα flash back στο 1996 στην δεξαμενη με την καινουργια τοτε  πλωρη του!Αφιερωμενη στον silver 24

film (321).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS PEGASUS αναχωρει απο το λιμανι της νεαπολης.Αφιερωμενη στον cpt babis

IMG_7198.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Μωρε λες να τους το προτείνω??

Σε ευχαριστώ Κώστα για τις φώτο!

----------


## sea_serenade

> Ενας μήνας περίπου έμεινε για την θητεία...έχουν άραγε ιντερνετ στον στρατό???


Αυτοί φίλε μου Συλβέστρο δεν έχουν ούτε τηλέφωνα της προκοπής, Internet θα είχαν??? Σε βλέπω να μπαίνεις στο nautilia.gr απο το κινητό, όπως έκανα κι εγώ. Πέρναγε και η ώρα στη σκοπιά καλύτερα.

*nautilia.gr: Κοντά στον Έλληνα οπλίτη"*

----------


## Apostolos

> Nα κανουμε και ενα flash back στο 1996 στην δεξαμενη με την καινούργια τοτε  πλωρη του!Αφιερωμένη στον silver 24


Κάπου εκεί ήμουν και εγώ!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> ΕΧPRESS PEGASUS αναχωρει απο το λιμανι της νεαπολης.Αφιερωμενη στον cpt babis
> 
> IMG_7198.JPG


 Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Ben Bruce!!!
Yπεροχη!!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Σε ευχαριστώ Λεό!Γερνάωωωω...πρέπει να αλλάξουμε και το 23 απο το νικ..
> Οντως αγαπημένο πλοίο και ιδιαίτερα καραβολατρικό!
> Ενας μήνας περίπου έμεινε για την θητεία...έχουν άραγε ιντερνετ στον στρατό???


 Πιστεψέ με Συλβέστρο, οι έξοδοί σου θα είναι αρκετά συχνές είτε είσαι Αθήνα είτε κάπου αλλού, οπότε θα είσαι in touch...Εξάλλου 9 μήνες είναι κατ'ουσίαν, γρήγορα θα περάσουν.  Πάντως και ένα καλό κινητό είναι μια καλή λύση όπως είπε και ένας άλλος φίλος, προσοχή όμως στις κλοπές και στις εφόδους στη σκοπιά

----------


## cpt babis

> Στo πλοιο εχει αρχισει εδω και 1 μηνα περιπου επισκευη αλλα οχι της μηχανης. Αυτο που κανουν ειναι να ξηλωσουν ολο το ξενοδοχειακο απο πανω απο το γκαραζ μεχρι και την γεφυρα δηλαδη τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. το πλοιο μετα την επισκευη θα ειναι καινουργιο εσωτερικα. Αυτο φυσικα θα παρει μερικους εως πολλους μηνες!!


 Το αποτελεσμα των εργασιων
DSC00395.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Σαβούρα πολυ βλέπω στο ταξιαρχης......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στα κυθηρα τον οκτωβριο του 2008.Στα χειριστηρια ο cpt Νικος Χαλάρης


kythira4-10-08 (8).JPG 

Αφιερωμενη στον cpt babis

----------


## cpt babis

> EXPRESS PEGASUS στα κυθηρα τον οκτωβριο του 2008.Στα χειριστηρια ο cpt Νικος Χαλάρης
> 
> 
> kythira4-10-08 (8).JPG 
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον cpt babis


 Υπεροχη ΒΕΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ!!!!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## ΑΙΓΑΙΑΣ

> Στo πλοιο εχει αρχισει εδω και 1 μηνα περιπου επισκευη αλλα οχι της μηχανης. Αυτο που κανουν ειναι να ξηλωσουν ολο το ξενοδοχειακο απο πανω απο το γκαραζ μεχρι και την γεφυρα δηλαδη τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. το πλοιο μετα την επισκευη θα ειναι καινουργιο εσωτερικα. Αυτο φυσικα θα παρει μερικους εως πολλους μηνες!!


 
Αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσο συμφερει στην εταιρεια να μπει σε τοσα εξοδα ανακαινισης ενος "γερικου" σκαριου. Εγω θα πιθανολογουσα οτι απλα αδειαζουν το πλοιο για να παει scrap... Τι λετεεε??? :?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσο συμφερει στην εταιρεια να μπει σε τοσα εξοδα ανακαινισης ενος "γερικου" σκαριου. Εγω θα πιθανολογουσα οτι απλα αδειαζουν το πλοιο για να παει scrap... Τι λετεεε??? :?



Δε νομίζω όμως πως ούτε θα πληρώναν τόσα λεφτά για να το ξηλώσουν κ μετά να το στείλουν για σκραπ!Συνήθως τα ξαποστέλνουν ως έχουν...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eμενα δυο πραγματα πανε στο μυαλο μου καλα αμφοτερα.Η συμορφωση για τα ακαυστα υλικα η......λετε να ειναι το νεο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της easy cruise.Λετε?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

το πλοιο συμορφωνετε με τους κανονισμους για τα ακαυστα υλικα θα ερθει κ ημηχανη να αλλαχθει κ το καλοκαιρακι ικαρια σαμο φουρνους

----------


## cpt babis

> το πλοιο συμορφωνετε με τους κανονισμους για τα ακαυστα υλικα θα ερθει κ ημηχανη να αλλαχθει κ το καλοκαιρακι ικαρια σαμο φουρνους


 ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα θα εχει καμπινες;

----------


## sylver23

> Αναρωτιεμαι κατα ποσο συμφερει στην εταιρεια να μπει σε τοσα εξοδα ανακαινισης ενος "γερικου" σκαριου. Εγω θα πιθανολογουσα οτι απλα αδειαζουν το πλοιο για να παει scrap... Τι λετεεε??? :?


Αυτό είναι το μόνο που δεν παίζει στα σίγουρα..




> Eμενα δυο πραγματα πανε στο μυαλο μου καλα αμφοτερα.Η συμορφωση για τα ακαυστα υλικα η......λετε να ειναι το νεο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της easy cruise.Λετε?


Μπα...για γραμμη παει.




> το πλοιο συμορφωνετε με τους κανονισμους για τα ακαυστα υλικα θα ερθει κ ημηχανη να αλλαχθει κ το καλοκαιρακι ικαρια σαμο φουρνους


Μακάρι αλλα ...

----------


## NAXOS

EKTΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΘΑ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΑΠΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ (ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ ΚΑΜΠΙΝΩΝ) ΚΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ.  ΑΥΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ.  ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ HSW NA MHN EIMAΣΤΕ  ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## tolis milos

Το πλοιο εχει αρκετους μηνες μπροστα του για να κανει δρομολογια, γι'αυτο υπομονη!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

Και μια φωτο του πλοιου που υπηρχε στην γεφυρα!!!
DSC02225.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS PEGASUS στο δρομο για τα αντικυθηρα με πλοιαρχο το Νικο Χαλαρη.
Αφιερωμενη στον cpt babis

kythira4-10-08 (101).JPG

----------


## cpt babis

> ΕXPRESS PEGASUS στο δρομο για τα αντικυθηρα με πλοιαρχο το Νικο Χαλαρη.
> Αφιερωμενη στον cpt babis
> 
> kythira4-10-08 (101).JPG


 AYTA EINAI!!!!!!!!
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ?????
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΒΕΝ!!!!!!!!

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΡΛΟΒΑΣΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ 2005

----------


## sylver23

Αν και οι φήμες λένε για το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη για Ικαροσαμία-Φούρνους δείτε εδώ τί αναφέρει ο βουλευτής Σάμου Κ.Βαρδικος για το  Πήγασσος.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτα ειναι μονο ενα δειγμα των κενων που αφηνει πισω της η GA FERRIES που μπορει καποιοι να εχουν ενστασεις για τα πλοια της, αλλα η αποχωρηση απο τη γραμμη αφηνει ξεκρεμαστο τον Αγιο κυρηκο που παραδοσιακα εδω και 20 χρονια εξυπηρετουσε.Ας τα βλεπουν οι αρμοδιοι και ας πραξουν κατι.Γιατι η Ικαρια παραμεθωριος δεν ειναι ακριβως αλλα το γυμνο απο καραβια αιγαιο ειναι παντα ελκυστικο απο την γειτονα χωρα, σε ολα τα επιπεδα.Η οχι?

----------


## speedrunner IV

που βρισκεται τωρα το εξπρες πηγασος?

----------


## MARGARITIS24

στο ν.μ. δραπετσωνας κ κανει επισκευη μηχανης κ αλλαζει ολο το ξενοδοχειακο

----------


## speedrunner IV

οκ...ευχαριστω

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

ξέρει κανείς αν θα κάνει δρομολόγιο το πήγασος ξανά ή αν το αποσύρουν;

----------


## gtogias

> ξέρει κανείς αν θα κάνει δρομολόγιο το πήγασος ξανά ή αν το αποσύρουν;


Με τόση δουλειά που του κάνουν δε μοιάζει να έχει φάει τα ψωμιά του. Η ερώτηση πιο πολύ είναι στο που θα δρομολογηθεί.

----------


## opelmanos

> Με τόση δουλειά που του κάνουν δε μοιάζει να έχει φάει τα ψωμιά του. Η ερώτηση πιο πολύ είναι στο που θα δρομολογηθεί.


Με την υπόθεση της αλλαγής της μηχανής του τι παίζει?

----------


## Harry14

Απο οτι ξερω και εχω καταλαβει σιγουρα θα γινει καποια επεμβαση στη μηχανη τωρα το αν θα αλλαχτει ολοκληρη η μερος της θα φανει στην πορεια.

----------


## opelmanos

> Απο οτι ξερω και εχω καταλαβει σιγουρα θα γινει καποια επεμβαση στη μηχανη τωρα το αν θα αλλαχτει ολοκληρη η μερος της θα φανει στην πορεια.


ΟΚ ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## thanos75

Γνωρίζουμε κάτι για το πού θα δρομολογηθεί το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι.  Είχε κάποια φήμη ακουστεί για ανάθεση στη γραμμή Αγίου Κηρύκου-Φούρνων-Σάμου.  Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ακομα ειναι ολα ρευστα, ως προς τα δρομολογια και το πλοιο, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, βλεπει το μαρτιο να ξεκινα ταξιδια.

----------


## thanos75

> Ακομα ειναι ολα ρευστα, ως προς τα δρομολογια και το πλοιο, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, βλεπει το μαρτιο να ξεκινα ταξιδια.


 Thanks Κώστα για την πληροφοριία

----------


## Leo

Με την βοήθεια ρ/κ μετακινέιται αυτή την ώρα απο τον ΝΜΔ στο αγκυροβόλιο.

----------


## helatros68

Σε συνεχεια του μηνυματος του Leo φωτογραφιες του πλοιου στην ραδα του Πειραια με την βοηθεια ρυμουλκου στις 10.12.2009.


express pegasus 1 10.12.09.jpg

express pegasus 2 10.12.09.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Πανταχού παρών ο Παύλος.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ..._

----------


## jumpman

Τι ακριβώς θα κάνει στη ράδα; Απλά άδειασε χώρο προσωρινά στο ΝΜΔ ή είναι εκεί για άλλο λόγο; Οι εργασίες που γινόντουσαν σταμάτησαν;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στο διακοφτι κυθηρων


kythira4-10-08 (5).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS PEGASUS μια απο τις πρωην πια καμπινες Α θεσης.


kythira4-10-08 (2).JPG

----------


## Leo

Kαι η σημερινή του θέση του στα ναυπηγεία του Σπανόπουλου (Κυνόσουρα όπως μας είχε πει ο φίλος μας healtros 68), μαζί με το Blue Monarch (το καμάρι του mastrtokosta).

DSCN0266bmep.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS κανει προσω καλα την αριστερη για να ευθυγραμμιστει απολυτα με τον ντοκο στο διακοφτι κυθηρων

kythira4-10-08 (31).JPG

----------


## Mythos

> Kαι η σημερινή του θέση του στα ναυπηγεία του Σπανόπουλου (Κυνόσουρα όπως μας είχε πει ο φίλος μας healtros 68), μαζί με το Blue Monarch (το καμάρι του mastrtokosta).


Mia mikri diorthosi. Ta naupigia Spanopoulou vriskontai sta Ambelakia Salaminas kai den exoun kammia sxesi me tin perioxi (Kinosoura) pou vriskontai ta dyo ploia tis fotografias.

----------


## FRAGISCOS

Παιδια το πλοιο ειναι στοναυπηγειο του Διαμαντη και εκαι θα φτιαχτει η ζημια του.Επειδη εκει δουλευει γνωστος μου αμα εχω νεα θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------


## Leo

Σωστοί και οι δυο προλαλήσαντες, αυτά είναι τα ναυπηγεία Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα. Με πήρε η μπάλα γιατί τράβηξα την φωτογραφία από το καμαράκι (στάση) που υπάρχει στο Πέραμα, δίπλα στις παντόφλες, για μετακινήσεις προσωπικού και επισκεπτών με λάντζα στα ναυπηγεία Σπανόπουλου. Ζητώ συγνώμη για την παρανόηση.

----------


## harlek

> ΕΧPRESS PEGASUS μια απο τις πρωην πια καμπινες Α θεσης.
> 
> 
> kythira4-10-08 (2).JPG


Αν ηταν έτσι της πρώτης θέσης, φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν της δεύτερης... :?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πες πως ειναι περιπου ιδιες.Ενταξη δεν ειναι υπερλουξ αλλα τις εχουν(ειχαν γιατι δεν υπαρχουν πια) καθαρες και περιποιημενες.Ενα ωραιο βαπορι 70's μα πολλα ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια απο την εποχη εκεινη.

----------


## Giovanaut

Εξωτερικα τουλαχιστον διατηρει μια Ιταλικη φινετσα...!!!!
Ειδικα πλωρα...!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στο βαπορι δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα μεσα και ολο φτιαχνεται απο την αρχη ακομα και οι καμπινες πληρωματος.Οποτε τυχον ιταλικη φινετσα ξεχαστε την.Τωρα θα μιλησουν τα ακαυστα υλικα οι προδιαγραφες και μετα ολα τα αλλα.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Αν ηταν έτσι της πρώτης θέσης, φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν της δεύτερης... :?


Συμφωνω με τον φιλο Ben Bruce πολλες φορες δεν παιζει ρολο η πολυτελεια φιλε harlek.

----------


## Giovanaut

Ας ελπισουμε οτι δεν θα θυσιαστουν τα παντα.....!!!!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Στο βαπορι δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα μεσα και ολο φτιαχνεται απο την αρχη ακομα και οι καμπινες πληρωματος.Οποτε τυχον ιταλικη φινετσα ξεχαστε την.Τωρα θα μιλησουν τα ακαυστα υλικα οι προδιαγραφες και μετα ολα τα αλλα.


Παει και αυτο δηλαδη ε? :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξαναλεω μεσα δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα.Το εχουν γκρεμισει ολο.

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο στην Σαλαμινα στις 12.12.2009.


express pegasus 12.12.09.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το πλοιο στην Σαλαμινα στις 12.12.2009.
> 
> 
> express pegasus 12.12.09.jpg


Παιδιά λύστε μου μία απορία.Πως γίνεται να εκτελούνται εργασίες και ανακαίνηση στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου εφόσον δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί η ζημιά της μηχανής?Κανονικά πρώτα δεν πρέπει να κοιτάξουν την κυρίως βλάβη του πλοίου που είναι το ποιό σημαντικό και μετά τα υπόλοιπα?Και αυτό το λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται κάπως παράξενο να ρισκάρουν να δίνουν τόσα χρήματα για το εσωτερικό χωρίς να είναι σίγουροι αν θα ταιριάξει η μηχανή αν θα έχει ικανοποιητηκα αποτελέσματα στην συμπεριφορα του πλοίου.Χρειάζεται αλλαγή ολόκληρη  η μηχανή η μήπως ένα μέρος της ?

----------


## Leo

> Παιδιά λύστε μου μία απορία.Πως γίνεται να εκτελούνται εργασίες και ανακαίνηση στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου εφόσον δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί η ζημιά της μηχανής?Κανονικά πρώτα δεν πρέπει να κοιτάξουν την κυρίως βλάβη του πλοίου που είναι το ποιό σημαντικό και μετά τα υπόλοιπα?Και αυτό το λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται κάπως παράξενο να ρισκάρουν να δίνουν τόσα χρήματα για το εσωτερικό χωρίς να είναι σίγουροι αν θα ταιριάξει η μηχανή αν θα έχει ικανοποιητηκα αποτελέσματα στην συμπεριφορα του πλοίου.Χρειάζεται αλλαγή ολόκληρη η μηχανή η μήπως ένα μέρος της ?


Η κύρια βλάβη δεν σχέση με τις εσωτρικές ανακατασκευές του πλοίου. Είναι μάλλον καλή συγκυρία για να γίνουν 2 σε 1. Με άλλα λόγια μέχρι να αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη κάνουν και την εσωτερική αλλαγή ώστε να βγεί δυνατός στα νέα του καθήκοντα. Η υπόθεση για το αν είναι σίγουροι ή όχι για το θέμα της μηχανής έιναι δική σου Μάνο. Προφανώς οι ειδικοί ξέρουν τι κάνουν και γιατί. Επιδιορθωση θέλει μέρος της μηχανής, ένα ανταλλακτικό που θέλει χρόνο να κατασκευαστεί να έρθει και να φορεθεί.

----------


## τσιβας

Συμφωνα με πληροφωριες η μηχανη αλαχτηκε ολη πριν την αλλαγή εσωτερικά.

----------


## Ergis

πως και πως το περιμενω!μια φωτογραφια απο το 2006 οταν εκανε την ικαρια-σαμο....την χρυση εποχη της HSW......

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μεχρι να το ξαναδουμε εν πλω ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ εξω απο την Μυκονο 24.3.07...*

*24.3.07 Express Pegasus-depart from mykonos to syros.JPG*

----------


## Speedkiller

Ωραίος Ο δοκιμάκος! :Cool:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στα 200αρια λιγο πριν ολοκληρωθει η νεα τοτε φορεσια της HELLENIC SEAWAYS

scans (13).jpg

----------


## noulos

> EXPRESS PEGASUS στα 200αρια λιγο πριν ολοκληρωθει η νεα τοτε φορεσια της HELLENIC SEAWAYS
> 
> scans (13).jpg


Και δίπλα η Αφροδίτη;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστα φιλε noulos διπλα  ειναι το Αφροδιτη.

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχω μπει στο καράβι και δεν ξέρω την εσωτερική διαρύθμιση του. Συγκρίνοντας εικόνες καταλαβαίνω ότι άνοιξαν νέα φινιστρίνια... για να φωτίσουν νέοι χώροι προφανώς?

ARO0001 107expegas.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Δεν έχω μπει στο καράβι και δεν ξέρω την εσωτερική διαρύθμιση του. Συγκρίνοντας εικόνες καταλαβαίνω ότι άνοιξαν νέα φινιστρίνια... για να φωτίσουν νέοι χώροι προφανώς?
> 
> ARO0001 107expegas.jpg


ισως ειναι καινουριες καμπινες.δεν ειναι ασχημη θεση νομιζω....

----------


## Νaval22

αφού είπανε ότι δεν θα έχει καμπίνες  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ergis

kαλυτερα να περιμενουμε λοιπον....το ειπα γιατι μου φαινεται λιγο "μοναχικη" θεση για καποιο σαλονι.οψομεθα :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Εκεί που ήταν οι καμπινες θα γίνουν μικρά σαλονάκια!!
Καμπίνες μόνο για το πλήρωμα έχουν φτίαξει!

----------


## opelmanos

Δηλαδή οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος που είναι κάτω από το γκαράζ δεν θα ξαναχρησημοποιηθούν?Τις ξηλώσαν αυτές αλήθεια?

----------


## tolis milos

Οχι δεν θα ξαναχρησημοποιηθούν αυτές! δεν είναι ακριβός ξηλωμενες έχουν βγάλει τισ πόρτες και τα σχετικά εύφλεκτα υλικά και έχουν αφίσει το σχήμα της καμπίνας!

----------


## opelmanos

Οκ ευχαριστώ :Very Happy:

----------


## Melis7

Εδώ το Εξπρές Πήγασος εν πλω. Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον *Tasos@@@*.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

Με κακομαθαινεις φιλε Γιωργο και μετα θα ζηταω και αλλα! :Very Happy: Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στο βαθυ σαμου

pegaso (71).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και κατι μοναδικο η καμπανα του πλοιου που δεν υπαρχει πια εδω και 3 χρονια.

pegaso (35).JPG]

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους

----------


## Tasos@@@

Βαρυ ονομα και πανεμορφο το Espresso Venezia και ο φιλος Ben φροντισε να μας το θυμησει! :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιο

ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ??????ΠΟΙΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΤΟ 2002 ΣΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΜΩΛΟ?

----------


## Apostolos

Νόμιζω ο Αντωνόπουλος

----------


## Fanouris

Αν και ποτε δεν το συμπαθησα (εξωτερικα γιατι μεσα δε ξερω πως ειναι) λενε οτι ειχε δρομο? Ποσο να μπορουσε να πιασει πριν κουτσαθει?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Ο Πήγασος είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο σκαρί.....Στα καλά του αν δεν κάνω λάθος μπορόυσε να χτυπήσει 20-21 κόμβους (ας βοηθήσουν και οι πιο γνώστες του καραβιού).

----------


## tolis milos

Μπορουσε και να πιασει και περισσοτερα απο 21 μιλια!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Fanouris

ε ωραια και γιατι πηγενε απο 17 μεχρι 18 παντα.
οικονομια?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τι εννοείς πάντα? Δεν νομίζω να πήγαινε πάντα με τόσα.......ένεκεν η κρίση το πήρε η μπάλα και αυτό........

----------


## tolis milos

Σε αυτο δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω...μπορει για οικονομια, για το ωραριο του δρομολογιου, θεμα της εταιρειας και αλλα...

----------


## αιγαιο

με ολα τα γκαζια μπανει παντως ο Αντωνοπουλος στην Κιμωλο!!!! πως ειναι σαν καπετανιος??????

----------


## harlek

> με ολα τα γκαζια μπανει παντως ο Αντωνοπουλος στην Κιμωλο!!!! πως ειναι σαν καπετανιος??????


Δεν αποκλείεται το πλοίο να ζητάει δρόμο στη μανούβρα επειδή είναι μονοτίμονο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Δεν αποκλείεται το πλοίο να ζητάει δρόμο στη μανούβρα επειδή είναι μονοτίμονο...


Aυτο βεβαια ειναι σιγουρο!Και ο καπτα βασιλης γεροντακης και ο καπτα νικος χαλαρης εμπαιναν με δρομο στα λιμανια οπως και ο πρωτος του πλοιαρχος στο αιγαιο ο πολυ καλος καπτα βαγγελης αντωνοπουλος.Χαρακτηριστικα θυμαμαι οτι στον ευδηλο εμπαινε με περιπου 11 μιλια δρομο.Την κατασταση βοηθαγαν οι καλες αγκυρες και το γερο αναποδα που ειχε το βαπορι.Τις αγκυρες τις ειχαν παντα κρεμασμενες κατα τη διαρκεια του ρεμεντζου γιατι καμια φορα <σκαλωναν> στο οκιο και ηθελε διαδικασια.Ενα βαπορι με δυσκολιες που εψησε και εβγαλε  πολλους καλους ναυτικους

----------


## αιγαιο

αυτοι οι τρεις πλοιαρχοι εχουν κανει στο πλοιο μονο?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οχι και αλλοι φιλε αιγαιο

----------


## αιγαιο

συγγνωμη για τις συνεχεις αποριες αλλα ως <<πρωτομπαρκος>> προσπαθω να μαθω καποια πραγματα μην ξερονταςσχεδον τπτ
υπηρξε καποιος πλοιαρχος που ξεχωρισε???? ή ηταν ολοι εξισου καλοι?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS αναχωρηση απο τα 200αρια του πειραια με λιγο παραπανω απο το κανονικο αερακι

pegaso (56).JPG

----------


## Fanouris

Οσο το εχει η Hellas Αντωνοπουλος, Μπουραντας, Κωνσταντινιδης, Σκιαδας, Βασιλικης, Γεροντακης, Θηραιος, Παντελης, Χαλαρης.
Πριν δε ξερω.

Αλλοι απλα το πηγαν αλλοι το παραπηγαν  :Cool:

----------


## αιγαιο

ποιοι το πηγαν και ποιοι το παραπηγαν???????????????????????? βγαλτε με απο το σκωτος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σψστος ο Fanouris.Eπι βεντουρη απο το 1996 στο αιγαιο το πλοιαρχευσε μονο ο καπτα Βαγγελης Αντωνωπουλος.Επι HELLAS FERRIES ξεχασες μονο τον Σωκρατη Καφετζοπουλο

----------


## αιγαιο

ολο μου προσθετετε καπετανιους.....αλλα δεν μου απαντατε σε αυτο που σας ρωτησα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εδω δεν ειναι διαγωνισμος καπεταναιων αλλα εξιστορουμε καποια πραγματα.Τωρα αν εσυ σαν προτωμπαρκος θες απο τα 5 μυνηματα να τα ξερεις ολα ειναι κατι που  δεν μπορω να το κρινω φιλε αιγαιο

----------


## Fanouris

Τι θες ρε φιλε να μαθεις. Βαπορι απο τα δυστροπα ειναι. Σε ολους μουλαρωσε καποια στιγμη αλλα κανενας δεν ειχε προβλημα. Μονο οταν δε γινοταν αφηναν τα λιμανια.

----------


## Fanouris

Πηρα τηλεφωνο εμπιστο ατομο και εμαθα κι αλλα

Απο τη γεφυρα του εχουν περασει

Γκοτζιλας, Σκαφτουρος, Νομικος επι Βεντουρη οταν ηταν Αδριατικη.

Νταξει τωρα τα εμαθες ολα η να ρωτησω και ποιος το πηγε καλυτερα? Απο τον καινουριο χρονο ομως γιατι δεν εχω αλλο free χρονο στο κινητο

----------


## αιγαιο

οκ σασ ευχαριστω πολυ και συγγνωμη αν κουρασα με τις ερωτησεις μου!!!

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 2007 ΕΝ ΠΛΩ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΔΗΛΟ.

IM000235.JPG

----------


## lavriotis

ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΣ 2005.

IM000755.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS ο καθρεπτης

IMG_7340.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ειτε μερα ειτε νυχτα αυτο το πλοιο φανταζει πανεμορφο..... :Wink:

----------


## Karavostasis

Σωστος ο Τασος. Ομως και ο Ben Bruce ειτε μερα, ειτε νυχτα ''ανεβαζει'' διαμαντια. :Smile:

----------


## lavriotis

> EXPRESS PEGASUS ο καθρεπτης
> 
> IMG_7340.JPG


ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟΣ ΦΙΛΕ BEN BRUCE ME THN ΦΩΤΟ MOY!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλεια λήψη ! Το 'πες και το 'κανες !

----------


## ορφεας

Ξερουμε μήπως εάν θα ναυλωθεί ή σε πιοιά γραμμή θα δρομολογηθεί;

----------


## NAXOS

ΜΕΧΡΙ  ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ.
ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩΜΕ ΠΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ.  ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πηγασος*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

pegasus.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε T.S.S. ενος απο τα πιο ομορφια σκαρια που περασαν ποτε απο τα νερα μας....με την καλυτερη φορεσια του. :Wink: 
Σ'ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS DIONYSOS το 2000 στην πειραικη.Με αυτο το ονομα και απειραχτο απο την ventouris ferries δουλεψε για μια σεζον.Στην ετησια ακινησια του 2001 μετασκευαστηκε και εγινε οπως ειναι και σημερα

negative (162).jpg

----------


## Melis7

Φοβερές φώτο T.S.S. και Ben Bruce. Με όλα τα χρώματα που έχει δουλέψει αλλά και με τις μετέπειτα αλλαγές από Hellas Ferries σε Hellenic Seaways. Παρακάτω παραθέτω φώτο του πλοίου στην Κυνοσούρα της Σαλαμίνας πριν μία βδομάδα. Από πίσω διακρίνεται το Blue Monarch

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ωραιος ο  Γιωργος και φυσικα οπως παντα ο φιλος Ben!! :Wink: Τελικα οι εργασιες στο πλοιο πως πανε,εχουμε κανα νεοτερο?

----------


## nikosnasia

10/9/1998 στον Σαρωνικό.
Pict19980910.jpg

----------


## Melis7

Καταπληκτική φώτο. Τώρα γύρισα πολλά χρόνια πίσω...... Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ πιστεύω πως δεν φτάνει......

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φοβερη φωτογραφια με τα καλυτερα και πιο αγαπημενα σινιαλα του! :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

παιδιά, καμια φωτό από εκείνο το ατύχημα που είχε σε μια βραχονησίδα υπάρχει ;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 10/9/1998 στον Σαρωνικό.
> Pict19980910.jpg


Πανεμορφη ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Για το ατύχημα που αναφέρθηκε πιό πάνω υπάρχει αυτή από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανεβεί ξανά.
Pict0001.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Πανεμορφη ευχαριστουμε!!!


Περιμενω απο εσενα εκεινες τις καλες, απο μια προσπεραση το καλοκαιρι του 1999 :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

> Για το ατύχημα που αναφέρθηκε πιό πάνω υπάρχει αυτή από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανεβεί ξανά.
> Pict0001.JPG


είσαι απίστευτος. ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy: 
θυμαμαι οτι όταν το είχαν γυρίσει στον Πειραιά είχαμε πάει με τον παππού μου και το είδαμε καθώς γίνονταν οι εργασίες στην πλώρη. φυσικά πιτσιρίκι τότε, το μόνο που έχει μείνει από την ημέρα εκείνη είναι μια θολή ανάμνηση...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στο Διακοφτι Κυθηρων τον σεπτεμβριο του 2008


kythira4-10-08 (15).JPG


Αφιερωμενη στον cpt  babis

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στο διακοφτι κυθηρων

kythira4-10-08 (3).JPG

Για τον cpt babis

----------


## erenShip

> Για το ατύχημα που αναφέρθηκε πιό πάνω υπάρχει αυτή από τον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ, δεν ξέρω αν έχει ανεβεί ξανά.
> Pict0001.JPG


δεν θα ξεχάσω εκείνη την ημέρα, όταν είχε προσκρκούση το Πήγασος στην βραχονησίδα Πάτροκλος...μένω εκεί κοντά σε αυτός το μέρος και θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου να πέρνει το καϊκι, όπως και οι άλλοι ψαράδες και να πηγαίνουν στο πλοίο.....

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες για ακομα μια φορα φιλε Ben ενος απο τα ομορφοτερα σκαρια που εχουν περασει ποτε απο τα ελληνικα νερα!

----------


## cpt babis

> EXPRESS PEGASUS στο Διακοφτι Κυθηρων τον σεπτεμβριο του 2008
> 
> 
> kythira4-10-08 (15).JPG
> 
> 
> Αφιερωμενη στον cpt  babis





> EXPRESS PEGASUS στο διακοφτι κυθηρων
> 
> kythira4-10-08 (3).JPG
> 
> Για τον cpt babis


Ενα ευχαριστω δεν φτανει....!!!!
Ο Πηγασακος στο Διακοφτι.....!!!!
Να σαι καλα ΒΕΝ!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο φωτο του απο την Κυνοσούρα

----------


## Melis7

Τελικά, ο φίλος Ben Bruce ή βρίσκεται παντού ή έχει ανταποκριτές παντού!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Δεν ξέρεις τι φώτο θα σου ανεβάσει κάθε μέρα....!!!!! Όσο για το τι μου έχει μείνει αξέχαστο από αυτό το πλοίο, είναι το εξής. Πάσχα στη Σέριφο περιένοντας το να φύγουμε και επιβιβάζεται και αποβιβάζεται ο κόσμος χωρίς να έχει δώσει κάβους!!!! Αξέχαστο......

----------


## GIIANNHS

ΣΤΗ ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑ

PI.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν και θολή (τραβηγμένη μέσα απο το αμάξι, πήγαινα να δω τι πήρε φωτιά) πάντα υπάρχει ένας καλός λόγος να ταβήξεις το Εξπρές Πήγασος. Για ενημέρωση πάντος κάηκε ένα παλαιό Catamaran που ήταν πεταμένο στη Κυνοσούρα.

----------


## harlek

> παιδιά, καμια φωτό από εκείνο το ατύχημα που είχε σε μια βραχονησίδα υπάρχει ;


Η διαλυμένη πλώρη κόπηκε και τοποθετήθηκε νέα. Φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό *Εφοπλιστής*.

peg.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

με σκότωσες !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η διαλυμένη πλώρη κόπηκε και τοποθετήθηκε νέα. Φωτογραφία από το περιοδικό *Εφοπλιστής*.


Επαθα....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και αν πας και λίγο πίσω στις σελίδες θα δεις και την νέα πλώρη με την μπάλα επι του κρυπιδώματος!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Πότε βγαίνει το πλοίο θα το δούμε σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο φέτος; :Smile:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και αν πας και λίγο πίσω στις σελίδες θα δεις και την νέα πλώρη με την μπάλα επι του κρυπιδώματος!


Αποστολε, να εισαι καλα...!!!!




> Πότε βγαίνει το πλοίο θα το δούμε σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο φέτος;


Σποραδες....!!!!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καλά στις σποράδες δεν είναι το Εξπρές Σκιάθος θα βάλουν και αυτό για περισσότερα δρομολόγια μήπως;

----------


## captain 83

Είναι και ο ¶γιος Κωνσταντίνος που δεν έχει πλοίο και θα χριεαστεί κάποιο να καλύψει την γραμμή, γι΄ αυτό και υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο-σκέψη να δρομολογηθεί Σποράδες.

----------


## nickosps

Το Express Skiathos το 2010 διανύει την τελευταία του χρονιά γιατί δεν πληρεί τις συνθήκες της Στοκχόλμης. Γι'αυτό θα βάλουν τον Πήγασο. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.

----------


## Ergis

> Το Express Skiathos το 2010 διανύει την τελευταία του χρονιά γιατί δεν πληρεί τις συνθήκες της Στοκχόλμης. Γι'αυτό θα βάλουν τον Πήγασο. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με.


aληθεια;;γιατι;;που πασχει;;

----------


## Thanasis89

Νομίζω στο θέμα του γίνεται αναφορά για τα προβλήματα συμόρφωσής του με την νέα SOLAS.

----------


## sparti

Τελικα σε πια γραμμη θα μπει ?

----------


## cpt babis

> Τελικα σε πια γραμμη θα μπει ?


Ακομα δεν ξερουμε σιγουρα αλλα μαλλον παει Σποραδες... :Wink: 
Υπομονη... και θα μαθουμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## sparti

Κατι ακουγεται για Ραφηνα Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Κατι ακουγεται για Ραφηνα Ανδρο Τηνο Μυκονο


 
Αυτό ακούστηκε πριν από 2 βδομάδες περίπου αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμη.

----------


## tolis milos

Πρωτα απο ολα να τελειωσουν εργασιες μετα βλεπουμε που θα παει! Υπομονη.

----------


## Leo

Για να μην είμαστε off topic στο Εξπρές Σκιάθος, με την την ερώτηση εδώ του φίλου Bulkerman, θα έλεγα ότι έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου ότι ο Πήγασος είναι ένα πλοίο που κάνει για την γραμμή σας και όχι τόσο για την ¶νδρο αλλά κυρίως για την Τήνο. Μια δική μου σκέψη είανι ότι μπορέι να πάαει στην γραμμή  Αγιου Κων/νου - Σποράδες. Θα δούμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS αποψη απο τα μεσα χειριστηρια εν πλω

IMG_7111.JPG


Για ολους τους καλους φιλους

----------


## Tasos@@@

> EXPRESS PEGASUS αποψη απο τα μεσα χειριστηρια εν πλω
> 
> IMG_7111.JPG
> 
> 
> Για ολους τους καλους φιλους


Εγραψες φιλε Κωστα!!Φωτογραφιες σπανιες!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε BEN BRUCE

----------


## ορφεας

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε και ενα sunrise by EXPRESS PEGASUS


pegaso (65).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Όλα τα λεφτά φίλε, συνέχισε

----------


## Melis7

Χτύπα κι άλλο φίλε Κώστα!!!!!! Αντέχουμε.......

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Χτύπα κι άλλο φίλε Κώστα!!!!!! Αντέχουμε.......


Αντεχουμε ομως με ολα αυτα τα διαμαντια που ανεβαζει?Γιατι κυκλοορουν και εγκεφαλικα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS ξημερωματα στο βαθυ της σαμου.

samos 10 mar 07 (99).JPG

Για ολους τους φιλους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Πηγασος*...στην Σεριφο το 1996.

pegasus.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce και Tasos@@@_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω πολυ την περιμενα 14 χρονια αυτην τη φωτο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να βαλω και εφω με την σειρα μου μια προχειρη που βρηκα, απο αφιξη στο βαθυ της σαμου στις 28 ιουλιου 2006

pegaso (83).JPG

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos

----------


## Νικόλας

> F/B* Πηγασος*...στην Σεριφο το 1996.
> 
> pegasus.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce και Tasos@@@_


 πφφφφ κοίτα φώτο 
ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !
ωραίες εποχές τότε που το ΄Β΄ ταξίδευε και έσκιζε σε κάποιους όμως δεν άρεσε τι να κάνουμε  :Wink: 
*ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Eυχαριστω πολυ την περιμενα 14 χρονια αυτην τη φωτο!


Θα ανεβει και αλλη που το δειχνει ολοκληρο το πλοιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στο διακοφτι κυθηρων στις 17 μαιου του 2007

IMG_7147.JPG

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@, Apostolos

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Να βαλω και εφω με την σειρα μου μια προχειρη που βρηκα, απο αφιξη στο βαθυ της σαμου στις 28 ιουλιου 2006
> 
> pegaso (83).JPG
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, Apostolos


*¶ρε πατρίδα....Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Κώστα!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!*

----------


## nikosnasia

Σίφνος 2-7-2001. 
2001_7_2_Sifnos (29).jpg

----------


## erenShip

θα ήθελα να ξανά έβλεπα το Πήγασος στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες! το όνομά του μαζί με το μήλος είναι συνώνιμο με το δρομολόγιο αυτό!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> EXPRESS PEGASUS στο διακοφτι κυθηρων στις 17 μαιου του 2007
> 
> IMG_7147.JPG
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@, Apostolos


Να'σαι καλα φιλε Ben!Πανεμορφη! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

> F/B* Πηγασος*...στην Σεριφο το 1996.
> 
> pegasus.jpg
> _Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce και Tasos@@@_


Nα'σαι καλα φιλε Γιωργο...καταπληκτικη και πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια σου!! :Very Happy:

----------


## kythnos

Συμφωνώ και γω με την erenship το πήγασος μάζι με το μήλος έχουν αφήσει μακράν τις θετικότερες εντυπώσεις στις δυτικές κυκλάδες....Λέτε να το ξαναδούμε σε αυτην την γραμμή????

----------


## plori

> Συμφωνώ και γω με την erenship το πήγασος μάζι με το μήλος έχουν αφήσει μακράν τις θετικότερες εντυπώσεις στις δυτικές κυκλάδες....Λέτε να το ξαναδούμε σε αυτην την γραμμή????


 Χλωμό το βλέπω!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS πλησιαζει το Βαθυ της Σαμου ξημερωματα της 27 Ιουλιου του 2006

pegaso (66).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Πηγασος*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3015.jpg

----------


## erenShip

> F/B *Πηγασος*...
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> SHIP1_3015.jpg


ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ!!! μου θύμισες πολλά!!  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

απίθανες φωτο BEN BRUCE & T.S.S.APOLLON

----------


## despo

Οι νεότερες διασταυρωμένες πληροφορίες λένε οτι το πλοίο οριστικά δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Σποράδων απο Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο κυρίως και Βόλο.

----------


## douzoune

Εξπρές Πήγασος 10/4/2009 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από την Καβάλα. Στο ταξίδι αυτό δυστυχώς έπαθε και την ζημιά.
Για τους φίλους Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, Speedkiller, opelmanos, vinman, Nikos_V, Leo, Apostolos,T.S.S Apollon, Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, dokimakos21, nkr και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80520

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εξπρές Πήγασος 10/4/2009 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από την Καβάλα. Στο ταξίδι αυτό δυστυχώς έπαθε και την ζημιά.
> Για τους φίλους Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, Speedkiller, vinman, Nikos_V, Leo, T.S.S Apollon, Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, dokimakos21, nkr και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80520


Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
F/B *Πηγασος*...στην Σεριφο τον Ιουλιο του 1996 
scan SLIDE008.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Εξπρές Πήγασος 10/4/2009 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από την Καβάλα. Στο ταξίδι αυτό δυστυχώς έπαθε και την ζημιά.
> Για τους φίλους Giovanaut, *Akis Dionisis*, Speedkiller, opelmanos, vinman, Nikos_V, Leo, Apostolos,T.S.S Apollon, Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, dokimakos21, nkr και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80520


Ωραίος ο Δημήτρης.. :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Εξπρές Πήγασος 10/4/2009 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από την Καβάλα. Στο ταξίδι αυτό δυστυχώς έπαθε και την ζημιά.
> Για τους φίλους Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, Speedkiller, opelmanos, vinman, Nikos_V, Leo, Apostolos,T.S.S Apollon, Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, dokimakos21, nkr και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80520


*Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!Να 'σαι πάντα καλά!
Να σημειώσω ακόμα, ότι το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα δεξαμενισμών του ΟΛΠ ανεβαίνει στην Μεγάλη Πέτρινη Δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη στις 19, μέχρι τις 23 του μήνα.*

----------


## kythnos

> Οι νεότερες διασταυρωμένες πληροφορίες λένε οτι το πλοίο οριστικά δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Σποράδων απο Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο κυρίως και Βόλο.


Παρόλου που θα το ήθελα στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες, καλώς να ρθεί και στο Βόλο να το δούμε και να το φωτογραφήσουμε μετά απο καιρό........

----------


## erenShip

> Παρόλου που θα το ήθελα στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες, καλώς να ρθεί και στο Βόλο να το δούμε και να το φωτογραφήσουμε μετά απο καιρό........


περιμένω να ανεβάσεις φώτο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εξπρές Πήγασος 10/4/2009 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από την Καβάλα. Στο ταξίδι αυτό δυστυχώς έπαθε και την ζημιά.
> Για τους φίλους Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, Speedkiller, opelmanos, vinman, Nikos_V, Leo, Apostolos,T.S.S Apollon, Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, dokimakos21, nkr και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80520


 
Αφου ευχαριστησω τον καλο φιλο...!!!
Σας ριχνω κι εγω κατι απο το περασμα του απο τα Βορεια...!!!!

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ, στην παρθενικη του εξοδο απο το λιμανι της Θεσσαλονικης πριν απο κανενα χρονο...!!!

Για ολους σας...!!!
DSC00222.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε να δούμε και τις αλλαγές που κάναν μέσα...

----------


## Melis7

> F/B *Πηγασος*...
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> SHIP1_3015.jpg


Στην παλιά του θέση, με τα γνωστά του χρώματα που το γνωρίσαμε και το ερωτευτήκαμε......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
> F/B *Πηγασος*...στην Σεριφο τον Ιουλιο του 1996 
> scan SLIDE008.jpg



Μια ιστορικη και ολοκαθαρη φωτο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON

----------


## tolis milos

Χθες το μεσημερι το Πηγασος μεθορμησε στο ΝΜΔ με την βοηθεια ρυμουλκου!!
DSC02744.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Στον ΝΜΔ
DSC02774.jpg

----------


## polykas

Ωραίος ο tolis milos.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

Για τον φιλο Polykas και στους φιλους το πλοιου! 

P3270126.jpg

----------


## polykas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Στον ΝΜΔ
> DSC02774.jpg


Τόλη είσαι απίθανος που το απόλαυσες από την γέφυρα την βόλτα σε ζηλεύω .Οι ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύουν στο πλοίο ?Ρεύμα παίρνει απ'έξω?

----------


## tolis milos

Οχι απο τη γεφυρα... απο την κοντρα γεφυρα!
Τωρα που ειναι ΝΜΔ δεν περνει απο εξω. Οι ηλεκτομηχανες δουλευουν μονο οταν γινονται οι εργασιες μεσα σε αυτο.
Οταν ηταν Σαλαμινα επερνε απο εξω!
Παρακαλω φιλε Polyka!

----------


## opelmanos

> Οχι απο τη γεφυρα... απο την κοντρα γεφυρα!
> Τωρα που ειναι ΝΜΔ δεν περνει απο εξω. Οι ηλεκτομηχανες δουλευουν μονο οταν γινονται οι εργασιες μεσα σε αυτο.
> Οταν ηταν Σαλαμινα επερνε απο εξω!
> Παρακαλω φιλε Polyka!


 Ωραία σ ευχαριστώ άντε με το καλό να ξεκινήσει ο βάπορας τα ταξίδια του,ωστόσο θα προσπαθήσω να  τον επισκευτώ κατα την διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού του.

----------


## sunbird

> Ωραία σ ευχαριστώ άντε με το καλό να ξεκινήσει ο βάπορας τα ταξίδια του,ωστόσο θα προσπαθήσω να τον επισκευτώ κατα την διάρκεια του δεξαμενισμού του.


 Και για πού με το καλό θα ξεκινήσει τα ταξίδια του ,γνωρίζουμε?:-|

----------


## tolis milos

Ακομα δεν ξερουμε για που και ποτε ακριβως πολλα λεγονται..
Οταν φτιαχτει βλεπουμε!!

----------


## Leo

Περίμενα  πολύ αυτά τα σχόλια.... δηλαδή βρισκόμαστε σε ένα τέλμα? Πάμε απο τον ένα ντόκο στον άλλο για πιό λόγο? Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν αυτό που άρχισε περπατάει η σταμάτησε?

----------


## gpap2006

Υπομονή. Σε 5 μέρες ανεβαίνει δεξαμενή. Θα έχουμε νέα σύντομα.

----------


## Giovanaut

Σ' ευχαριστουμε φιλε Τολη για την ανταποκριση σου και για την σπανια φωτο απο την πατριδα μου...!!!

Ας ελπισουμε οντως να εχουμε καποιο νεο και να ειναι ουσιας..!!!

----------


## tolis milos

> Περίμενα  πολύ αυτά τα σχόλια.... δηλαδή βρισκόμαστε σε ένα τέλμα? Πάμε απο τον ένα ντόκο στον άλλο για πιό λόγο? Δεν έχω καταλάβει αν αυτό που άρχισε περπατάει η σταμάτησε?


Κάθε άλλο, μόνο σε τέλμα δεν βρισκόμαστε οι εργασίες προχωράνε γρήγορα,  αλλά υπάρχει πολύ δουλεία να γίνει στο πλοίο!
Το οτι πηγαίνει από τον ένα ντόκο στον αλλον αυτό γίνεται για τα λιμανιάτικα, γιατί οταν πέρασε το 6μηνο στον ΝΜΔ αυξάνεται η τιμή, γι'αυτο και πήγε Σαλαμίνα και γύρισε!!

----------


## tolis milos

> Σ' ευχαριστουμε φιλε Τολη για την ανταποκριση σου και για την σπανια φωτο απο την πατριδα μου...!!!
> 
> Ας ελπισουμε οντως να εχουμε καποιο νεο και να ειναι ουσιας..!!!


Παρακαλώ φίλε Giovanaut να είσαι καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

Αλλη μια για τον φίλο Polyka, Giovanaut kai Opelmano!!! και σε οσους αρέσει η φωτό, το πλοίο και η Καβάλα φυσικα  :Wink:  !!!!

P3110060.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαρσιτούμε tolis_milos, για όλες τις πληροφιρίες γενικότερα  :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

Παρακαλώ φίλε Leo! Kαι για να μην παραξηγηθω αυτα που λεω δεν τα βγαζω απο το μυαλο μου ουτε θελω να κανω τον εξυπνο, αυτα που ξερω λεω για μια απλη ενημερωση του φορουμ!

----------


## diagoras

> Εξπρές Πήγασος 10/4/2009 λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από την Καβάλα. Στο ταξίδι αυτό δυστυχώς έπαθε και την ζημιά.
> Για τους φίλους Giovanaut, Akis Dionisis, Speedkiller, opelmanos, vinman, Nikos_V, Leo, Apostolos,T.S.S Apollon, Trakman, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, dokimakos21, nkr και όλους τους φίλους που πιθανόν να ξέχασα!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80520


 Ευχαριστω Δημητρη.Ομορφη φωτογραφια του πλοιου

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αλλη μια για τον φίλο Polyka, Giovanaut kai Opelmano!!! και σε οσους αρέσει η φωτό, το πλοίο και η Καβάλα φυσικα  !!!!
> 
> P3110060.jpg


Ακομα ενα ευχαριστω οχι μονο για τη φωτογραφια, αλλα και για τη διακριτικη σου ενημερωση...!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Η μέρα ; 8η Φεβρουαρίου 2009... Δηλαδή πέρυσι ! Τώρα θυμάται κανείς τι ήταν εκείνη την ημερομηνία ; Στον προλιμένα !

DSC01551.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η μέρα ; 8η Φεβρουαρίου 2009... Δηλαδή πέρυσι ! Τώρα θυμάται κανείς τι ήταν εκείνη την ημερομηνία ; Στον προλιμένα !
> 
> DSC01551.jpg


Η κοπη της πιτας φιλε Θανο...
Δεν ξεχνιουνται αυτα...!!!

----------


## sparti

piga kai ida tin metaskeyi tis pegasaras tha ginei poly oraio bapori

----------


## Ed87kas

afou phges k eides thn metaskeuh, den ebgales kamia foto to ploio file mou, na doume k'emeis auto pou eides esu?

----------


## opelmanos

Κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τον δεξαμενισμό του την περασμένη εβδομάδα!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82132

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82133

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82134

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82135

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάμε να δούμε την είσοδό του στην Μεγάλη Μόνιμη στου Βασιλειάδη... Τύχη Βουνό πραγματικά...  :Wink:  

DSC05306.jpg

DSC05319.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι 2 μέρες πρίν στο Ν.Μ.Δ 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82144

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε πως ήταν στις 26/03 στο δεξαμενισμό του. Χαρισμένες σε polykas, opelmanos, Giovanaut & Thanasis89 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 03 26-03-2010.jpg

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 05 26-03-2010.jpg

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 07 26-03-2010.jpg

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 08 26-03-2010.jpg

----------


## sparti

ebgala alla den jero pos na tis anaibaso sto forum

----------


## Melis7

> Στον ΝΜΔ
> DSC02774.jpg


Ωραίος.... Φοβερές λήψεις από ακόμα ένα μέλος του nautilia.....

----------


## Melis7

Αυτά είναι.... Όλοι οι φίλοι βρέθηκαν στη δεξαμενή και το είδαν... Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που μας μεταφέρατε εκεί κι εμας που δεν μπορέσαμε να παρεβρεθούμε.....

----------


## plori

Eχει αποφασιστεί που θα πάει και πότε;

----------


## sparti

Ναι ειπανε στο βολο

----------


## sparti

http://i40.tinypic.com/dxy5hs.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ο Πήγασος, τραβάει τον Πήγασο  :Very Happy: 




> Πάμε να δούμε την είσοδό του στην Μεγάλη Μόνιμη στου Βασιλειάδη... Τύχη Βουνό πραγματικά...  
> 
> DSC05306.jpg
> 
> DSC05319.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες απο ολους σας για εμας που δεν ειμασταν εκει!Να'στε καλα!

----------


## Thanasis89

Είσοδος στον Πειραιά ! 

DSC05296.jpg

Στον Μάνο, στον Μάρκο, στον Φώτη και στον Λεο

----------


## Appia_1978

Επιβλητική. Ευχαριστούμε!




> Είσοδος στον Πειραιά ! 
> 
> DSC05296.jpg
> 
> Στον Μάνο, στον Μάρκο, στον Φώτη και στον Λεο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Pegasus σήμερα το πρωΐ στο Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη σε Appia_1978, Thanasis89, Tasos@@@ & Melis7 

EXPRESS PEGASUS 01 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## owner

ΣΤΟ SITE ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΒΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 16/06 ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΒΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ .ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΙΣ ΓΛΩΣΣΑΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ ΑΝ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ .ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ  ΟΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΡΙΜΝΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ HIGHSPEED 1 ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΚΩ/ΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΑΥΞΗΘΗΚΕ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ  . ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ 11 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ. ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΕΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΩΝ.

----------


## sparti

arxes maioy den xekinaei ?

----------


## sparti

http://i43.tinypic.com/153bkgl.jpg

----------


## trelaras

από 18-06-2010 έως 05-09-2010 ξεκιναει τα δρομολογια απο Αγιο Κωνσταντινο - Σκιαθο - Σκοπελο -Αλονησο :smile:

----------


## kythnos

Στην γραμή απο ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο για Σποράδες θα μένει όλο τον χρόνο???Αν όχι το χειμώνα που θα πηγαίνει :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Στην γραμή απο ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο για Σποράδες θα μένει όλο τον χρόνο???Αν όχι το χειμώνα που θα πηγαίνει


Για το χειμώνα ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε.. Αλλά για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες θα κάνει δρομολόγια από Αγ.Κωνσταντίνο προς Βόρειες Σποράδες..

----------


## trelaras

> Στην γραμή απο ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο για Σποράδες θα μένει όλο τον χρόνο???Αν όχι το χειμώνα που θα πηγαίνει


πιστεύω ότι μόνο για καλοκαίρι θα είναι αυτά τα δρομολόγια!οι σποράδες εξυπηρετούνται από Βόλο από ότι ξέρω! :Cool:

----------


## kythnos

> πιστεύω ότι μόνο για καλοκαίρι θα είναι αυτά τα δρομολόγια!οι σποράδες εξυπηρετούνται από Βόλο από ότι ξέρω!


Σίγουρα οι Σποράδες εξυπήρετούνται απο Βόλο όλο τον χρόνο (με το Σκιάθος απο συμβατικά) αλλά το ερώτημα είναι αν μπορείς να έχεις ένα πλοίο όπως το Πήγασος για λίγους μόνο μήνες :Confused: ....Εκτός και αν αντικαταστήσει μέχρι του χρόνου το εξπρές Σκιάθος που νομίζω ότι δεν συμορφώνεται με κάποιους κανόνισμους :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## erenShip

> Σίγουρα οι Σποράδες εξυπήρετούνται απο Βόλο όλο τον χρόνο (με το Σκιάθος απο συμβατικά) αλλά το ερώτημα είναι αν μπορείς να έχεις ένα πλοίο όπως το Πήγασος για λίγους μόνο μήνες....Εκτός και αν αντικαταστήσει μέχρι του χρόνου το εξπρές Σκιάθος που νομίζω ότι δεν συμορφώνεται με κάποιους κανόνισμους


γιατί τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει?

----------


## sparti

akoysa oti to xeimona mporei na paei gia poylima einai alitheia ?

----------


## Giovanaut

> akoysa oti to xeimona mporei na paei gia poylima einai alitheia ?


Τοσο καιρο το φτιαχνουνε και τωρα να το πουλησουνε...???
Μου φαινεται περιεργο...!!!

Εκτος αμα βρεθηκε καμια καλη προσφορα....!!!!

----------


## trelaras

> Σίγουρα οι Σποράδες εξυπήρετούνται απο Βόλο όλο τον χρόνο (με το Σκιάθος απο συμβατικά) αλλά το ερώτημα είναι αν μπορείς να έχεις ένα πλοίο όπως το Πήγασος για λίγους μόνο μήνες....Εκτός και αν αντικαταστήσει μέχρι του χρόνου το εξπρές Σκιάθος που νομίζω ότι δεν συμορφώνεται με κάποιους κανόνισμους


τον χειμωνα δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη κινηση!κ δεν χρειαζεται πλοιο καθημερινα!

----------


## opelmanos

Οκ ας να περιμένουμε να δούμε πρώτα τι δρομολόγιο θα κάνει το καλοκαίρι και μέχρι το χειμώνα έχουμε πολύ δρόμο.

----------


## vagelis

εχει μπει ηδη αγγελια στο internet..........

----------


## Ergis

> εχει μπει ηδη αγγελια στο internet..........


αγγελια;;;;;;

----------


## sparti

http://i39.tinypic.com/308jjf4.jpg

----------


## vinman

*...πυρετώδεις εργασίες σήμερα στον Ν.Μ.Δ.*
*Απο τα πολύ λίγα πλοία της σημερινής μου βόλτας σε Πέραμα και Ν.Μ.Δ. που επικρατούσσε έντονη κινητικότητα..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87637

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα σάρωσες όλα στο διάβα σου, Μάνο. :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## trelaras

> *...πυρετώδεις εργασίες σήμερα στον Ν.Μ.Δ.*
> *Απο τα πολύ λίγα πλοία της σημερινής μου βόλτας σε Πέραμα και Ν.Μ.Δ. που επικρατούσσε έντονη κινητικότητα..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87637


Στις ομορφιες του θα μας ερθει εδω στα μερη μας!:smile::smile::smile::smile:

----------


## Ergis

> *...πυρετώδεις εργασίες σήμερα στον Ν.Μ.Δ.*
> *Απο τα πολύ λίγα πλοία της σημερινής μου βόλτας σε Πέραμα και Ν.Μ.Δ. που επικρατούσσε έντονη κινητικότητα..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87637


το βαπορι νομιζω εχει γινει αστερι....πιο ομορφο απο ποτε.
να και κατι καλο......

----------


## DimitrisT

Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου από 18/6 μέχρι 5/9
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...0/sporhigh.pdf

----------


## kostas-93

στο καρλοβασι σαμου πριν 5-6 χρονια.   απο κινητό
για ολους τους φιλους.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Σημερα στην Δραπετσωνα,οι εργασιες συνεχιζονται με γοργους ρυθμους..
θα συμφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες το καραβι ειναι κουκλι...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πρεπει να εγιναν κατι δοκιμες στο πλοιο και δεν ηταν καλες.Δεν πρεπει να πηγαν καλα οι δοκιμες με την μηχανη αλλα δεν ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος.

----------


## navielect

ε αμα δεν εισαι σιγουρος μη μας αναστατωνεις. μαθε και πες μας

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Τελικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την μηχανη.Για αυτο να μην ανχωνεσαι φιλε navielect.  :Smile:

----------


## captain 83

Ε πες μας ντε που ήταν το πρόβλημα...

----------


## navielect

Το Τζελα Δ δεν ειχε φουγαρο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BULKERMAN

Καλό θα ναι να μην μεταφέρουμε φήμες από άλλα site... :Wink: Οκ φίλε Ionian star??

----------


## Rocinante

> Πρεπει να εγιναν κατι δοκιμες στο πλοιο και δεν ηταν καλες.Δεν πρεπει να πηγαν καλα οι δοκιμες με την μηχανη αλλα δεν ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος.





> Τελικα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την μηχανη.Για αυτο να μην ανχωνεσαι φιλε navielect.


Φιλε IONIAN STAR σχετικα με τα παραπανω, θεωρω πως πρεπει να σου υπενθυμησω οτι σε αυτο το φορουμ υπαρχουν καποιοι κανονες που απο την στιγμη που εγινες μελος τους αποδεχτηκες. Και ποιο συγκεκριμενα.

Οδηγια 6. Οι χρήστες δέχονται να μη στέλνουν, ούτε να μεταβιβάζουν στο Forum πληροφορίες που θα μπορούσαν λογικά να ερμηνευτούν ως λανθασμένες, ή δυσφημιστικές όσον αφορά άτομα, επιχειρήσεις, κυβερνητικούς ή άλλους οργανισμούς, προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες.

Και επιπλεον οταν μεταδιδουμε μια πληροφορια καλο θα ειναι να αναφερουμε αν ειναι κατι που μαθαμε μονοι μας ή ειπωθηκε - γραφτηκε καπου αλλου εκτος αν μπορουμε να το διασταυρωσουμε και απο καπου αλλου.
Προσωπικα γνωριζω κατι για το πλοιο απο αξιοπιστη πηγη. Επειδη ομως αυτο που γνωριζω δεν ειναι λεπτομερες δεν μπορω να το μεταφερω δημοσια.

Και για οποιους θελουν να ξαναριξουν μια ματια στις οδηγιες του Φορουμ ΕΔΩ

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-Σημερα στην Δραπετσωνα...!*
P5131409.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

> *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-Σημερα στην Δραπετσωνα...!*
> P5131409.jpg


Αχ αυτό το Σχιστό...υπέροχη καθημερινή διαδρομή, έτσι Φώτη :Razz:  :Wink: ???

----------


## sparti

χτες εκανε και το δοκιμαστηκο

----------


## erenShip

> χτες εκανε και το δοκιμαστηκο


πως ήταν, αντιμετώπισε κανένα πρόβλημα?

----------


## tolis milos

> πως ήταν, αντιμετώπισε κανένα πρόβλημα?


Όλα καλά πήγανε!!!!

----------


## apollo_express

Σήμερα πρέπει να έκανε ξανά δοκιμαστικό, γιατί το βλέπω (στο shiptracking.eu) και κινείται, μάλλιστα έπιασε μέχρι 17,2.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Ψάχνοντας τις φωτο και τα αποκόματα εφημερίδων και περιοδικών βρήκα και αυτό απο τα παλαιά. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. (είσαστε και πάρα πολλοί) :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.jpg

----------


## trelaras

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Ψάχνοντας τις φωτο και τα αποκόματα εφημερίδων και περιοδικών βρήκα και αυτό απο τα παλαιά. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. (είσαστε και πάρα πολλοί) 
> 
> ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.jpg


Ποια χρονια ειναι φιλε pantelis2009?ξερεις?

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν έγραφε ημερομηνία. Ήταν κομμένο με ψαλίδι. Ας απαντήσουν οι γνωρίζοντες περισσότερα. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-Κατα την αναχωριση του για το δοκιμαστικο...!*
P5211574.jpg

----------


## plori

> Δυστυχώς δεν έγραφε ημερομηνία. Ήταν κομμένο με ψαλίδι. Ας απαντήσουν οι γνωρίζοντες περισσότερα.


 H φωτογραφία αυτη δεν γνωρίζω το ποιό έτος είναι αλλά το πλοίο είναι στον όρμο της Χρυσοπηγής της Σίφνου που μετέφερε την εικόνα Της Παναγίας και για αυτό άλλωστε είναι και σημαιοστολισμένο.

----------


## Super Jet

στην Σαλαμινη τον Δεκεμβρη που μας πέρασε. συγνωμη για την κακη ποιοτητα της φωτογραφίας.
ejpress pigasos.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

> *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-Κατα την αναχωριση του για το δοκιμαστικο...!*
> P5211574.jpg



Πολύ όμορφη Φώτη ! Ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση... Τρελένομαι να βλέπω το Ιταλιάνικο να ταξιδεύει...

----------


## pantelis2009

> H φωτογραφία αυτη δεν γνωρίζω το ποιό έτος είναι αλλά το πλοίο είναι στον όρμο της Χρυσοπηγής της Σίφνου που μετέφερε την εικόνα Της Παναγίας και για αυτό άλλωστε είναι και σημαιοστολισμένο.


  ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία φίλε plori :Razz:

----------


## trelaras

Με το που έρθει ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο θα σας έχω πολλές φωτογραφίες!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Pegasus στο Ν.Μ.Δ. στις 28/05/2010. :Wink:  

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 01 28-05-2010.jpg

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 02 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Το αγαπημένο Ιταλιάνικο δείχνει καθ' όλα έτοιμο... ¶ντε σιγά σιγά να το χαρούμε !  :Wink:

----------


## tolis milos

> Το αγαπημένο Ιταλιάνικο δείχνει καθ' όλα έτοιμο... ¶ντε σιγά σιγά να το χαρούμε !


Εχει αρκετη δουλιτσα ακομα...!

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Express Pegasus στο Ν.Μ.Δ. στις 28/05/2010. 
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 01 28-05-2010.jpg
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 02 28-05-2010.jpg


 Το πλοίο απ ότι φαίνεται σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα το σταματά τίποτα και θα επιστρέψει δυναμικά στην ενεργό δράση!!Πρίν ένα χρόνο λέγαμε οτί θα πήγαινε για σκράπ ,ευτυχώς που δεν επαληθευτήκαμε τώρα το βλέπουμε ολοζώντανο και φρεσκοβαμένο.Είναι τόσο ευχάριστο να βλέπεις να βγαίνει καπνός από το φουγάρο του πλοίου και να ακούς τον ήχο των μηχανών του !!!Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά όλους για τις φωτό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το πλοίο απ ότι φαίνεται σε λίγο καιρό δεν θα το σταματά τίποτα και θα επιστρέψει δυναμικά στην ενεργό δράση!!Πρίν ένα χρόνο λέγαμε οτί θα πήγαινε για σκράπ ,ευτυχώς που δεν επαληθευτήκαμε τώρα το βλέπουμε ολοζώντανο και φρεσκοβαμένο.Είναι τόσο ευχάριστο να βλέπεις να βγαίνει καπνός από το φουγάρο του πλοίου και να ακούς τον ήχο των μηχανών του !!!Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά όλους για τις φωτό


Eτσι ειναι καλε φιλε opelmanos!

----------


## opelmanos

Kαι εδώ το πλοίο στα νιάτα του

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Kαι εδώ το πλοίο στα νιάτα του


Πανεμορφο σκαρι...οσες φορες και αν σχολιαστει αυτο...ειναι απλα η αληθεια...

Για τους φιλους Ben και opelmanos

----------


## Stylianos

κανένα νέο,εχουμε απ'το βαπόρι :Confused:

----------


## tolis milos

> κανένα νέο,εχουμε απ'το βαπόρι


Δευτερα μαλλον παει Βολο!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Δευτερα μαλλον παει Βολο!!!


Aπό ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο δεν θα κάνει δρομολόγια??
Ή μήπως πάει για ενίσχυση τώρα για το καλοκαίρι μαζί με Εξπρές Σκιάθος??

----------


## tolis milos

> Aπό ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο δεν θα κάνει δρομολόγια??
> Ή μήπως πάει για ενίσχυση τώρα για το καλοκαίρι μαζί με Εξπρές Σκιάθος??


Aυτο που εχει ακουστει ειναι οτι θα παει να κανει για μια βδομαδα την γραμμη του Σκιαθος και μετα να παει κανονικα στα δρομολογια του!! βλεπουμε  :Wink:

----------


## kythnos

¶ντε άμα ρθεί Βόλο να το τραβήξουμε καμιά φωτό......;-)

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> ¶ντε άμα ρθεί Βόλο να το τραβήξουμε καμιά φωτό......;-)


 Θα ειμαι κι εγω εκει αμα ερθει Βολο αρκέι να μην εχω τιποτα ...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Μόλις ξεκίνησε για Βόλο! Καλά ταξίδια!!!!!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Καλα ταξιδια στον βαπορα....!!

----------


## sparti

Καλα ταξιδια Πηγασακο

----------


## plori

Καλά ταξίδια , ποτέ πια προβλήματα, και εύχομαι να τον αγαπήσουν όπως αγαπήθηκε στης Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

----------


## opelmanos

Kατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα δέσει σε αυτή την θέση.Να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο και στους ναυτικούς του καιρός πια ήταν να φύγει από τα Σαρωνικά ύδατα που κατοικούσε τον τελευταίο χρόνο.Και επίσης θύμάμαι αυτό το ωραίο πόστ του Συλβέστρου!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Δυστυχώς αποτι βλέπω το πλοιο θα φτάσει τη νύχτα και δεν θα μπορέσω να το φωτογραφήσω.... Αλλα το πρώι πιστευω κατι θα κανω......

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου καλά ταξίδια να έχει το βαποράκι και να στεριώσει στη γραμμή αν το προορίζει γιαυτο η εταιρέια γιατι το έχουν  αναγκη οι Σποράδες .Επισης καλύτερα θα ήταν να ερχοταν Βόλο γιατι έχει μεγαλύτερο γκραράζ ...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Αυτη την ωρα ο βαπορας στο Σουνιο με 8,5 κομβους.Γιατι παει τοσο αργα;

----------


## trelaras

Μπορει να κανει οικονομια!!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το ποιο πιθανο  :Wink:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Τωρα που το βλεπω πηγαινει με 12,6.Αυξανουν μαλλον σταδιακα την ταχυτητα.

----------


## opelmanos

Μακάρι να το έπαιρνε η Νέλ όταν τελειώσει τα δρομολόγια του το Σεπτέμβριο είναι πολύ πιό καλό για Σάμο-Ικαρία πάρά να πάρουν την Πηνελόπη να μας την φορτώσουν εδώ πάνω  και να στείλουν τον Θεόφιλο εκεί :Sad:

----------


## sylver23

Καλα δν θα χασετε κ το κελεπουρι. Αυτη η νελ ποσα να παρει πια?

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο Πήγασος είναι γάντι για Βόλο - Σποράδες... Η Πηνελόπη γάντι στην άγονη του Θεόφιλου σας αρέσει δεν σας αρέσει  :Very Happy: ... Και ο Θεόφιλος γάντι για Ικαρία - Σάμο, από το νότο βέβαια. Με τέτοιο γκαράζ ; Θα φυσάει ο βάπορας εκεί, άσε που θα τον δούμε να παίρνει και τα πάνω του αφού θα πρέπει να δείξει και μία καλή εικόνα η ΝΕΛ.  :Wink: 

Υ.Γ. τι είχαν δει τα ματάκια μου στο γκαράζ του Νήσσος Μύκονος ! Έτσι Συλβέστρο ; 

Αν θελήσετε να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα πάμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα...  :Wink:

----------


## noulos

> [FONT=Book Antiqua][SIZE=3]...
> 
> Αν θελήσετε να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα πάμε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα...


Θέλουμε - θέλουμε!!!
¶κου λέει!!!  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

H ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ είναι Βόλο ... Υπάρχουν και αρκετές φώτο αλλα θα ανέβουν πιστευω σήμερα αν βρεθεί χρόνος !

----------


## sparti

ok φιλε μου περιμενουμε

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Φιλε Δημητρη περιμενουμε ανηπομωνα.....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Όπως φαίνεται μάλλον θα πάω και εγώ σήμερα να το φωτογραφίσω. Ανάλογα αν θα ευκαιρώ.*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Όπως φαίνεται μάλλον θα πάω και εγώ σήμερα να το φωτογραφίσω. Ανάλογα αν θα ευκαιρώ.*


Χαράς το κουράγιο σου τις βενζίνες και τα διόδια που θα πληρώσεις :Sad: Περιμένουμε πάντως

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ορίστε λοιπόν σήμερα το* Εξπρές Πήγασος* στο *Βόλο* 

_Μια πρύμνια .._
peg1.jpg
_Μια με το Εξ.Σκιάθος που φόρτωνε εκεινη την ώρα ..._
peg2.jpg
_Μια μόνο του_ 
peg3.jpg
_Και τέλος γενικοτερο τοπίο_ 
peg4.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Δημήτρη ! Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκρισή σου ! Εύχομαι να το χαρείτε το κουκλάκι... Καλά ταξίδια να έχει !

----------


## opelmanos

> Ορίστε λοιπόν σήμερα το* Εξπρές Πήγασος* στο *Βόλο* 
> 
> _Μια πρύμνια .._
> peg1.jpg
> _Μια με το Εξ.Σκιάθος που φόρτωνε εκεινη την ώρα ..._
> peg2.jpg
> _Μια μόνο του_ 
> peg3.jpg
> _Και τέλος γενικοτερο τοπίο_ 
> peg4.jpg


Aκριβώς στην ίδια θέση άραξε που έιχε αράξει και το 2008 !!Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη πολύ ωραίες φωτό

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μπραβο σου Δημητρη,εξαιρετικες οι φοτο.Σ' ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το ρεπορτάζ! Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το πλοίο και ποτέ πια ατυχίες!*

----------


## plori

Κούκλα το πλοίο σε ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ.

----------


## sparti

ποτε ξεκιναει δρομολογια ?

----------


## Super Jet

Δρομολόγια ξεκινάει στις 18/06/2010.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Χαράς το κουράγιο σου τις βενζίνες και τα διόδια που θα πληρώσεις Περιμένουμε πάντως


*Μόνο που αυτές τις μέρες δεν είμαι Ραφήνα, είμαι Βόλο. Μη φανταστεί κανείς ότι θα έφευγα από τη Ραφήνα για να πάω Βόλο μόνο γι αυτό...* 

*Απλά λοιπόν πετάχτηκα ως το λιμάνι , ποδαρόδρομος 5 λεπτών.* 

*Το Εξπρές Πήγασος σήμερα το απόγευμα λοιπόν (πριν κανένα 2ωρο κ λιγότερο) , στο Βόλο.*

*Μου προκάλεσε μια θετική εντύπωση μόλις το είδα. Είναι ένα βαπόρι με μια κάποια φινέτσα , από τη χώρα ναυπήγησής του , που είναι μοναδική σε τέτοια θέματα.*

*Μακάρι να πετύχει στη νέα του γραμμή , έπεσε πολύ χρήμα στο πλοίο για την ανακατασκευή παρά την ηλικία του και πραγματικά το αξίζει......*

----------


## opelmanos

Ε μα είπα και εγώ !!!!Ποδαρόδρομος και τρέξιμο στο λιμάνι είναι  ότι καλύτερο ,μπορείς να κάνεις έχοντας παρέα τον Πηγασάρα!!Πολύ καλές φωτό ευχαροστούμε.¶ρχισε φόρτωση το πλοίο η μου φάίνεται?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δεν είναι φόρτωση, το γκαράζ ήταν άδειο,  απλά ένα αμάξι ανέβηκε στο πλοίο μόνο, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί. Ίσως ήθελαν να τσεκάρουν την κλίση της ράμπας , αλλιώς δεν ξέρω πως εξηγείται.*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Δεν είναι φόρτωση, το γκαράζ ήταν άδειο, απλά ένα αμάξι ανέβηκε στο πλοίο μόνο, δεν ξέρω όμως γιατί. Ίσως ήθελαν να τσεκάρουν την κλίση της ράμπας , αλλιώς δεν ξέρω πως εξηγείται.*


 Πραγματικά χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που το βλέπω και πάλι ζωντανό το πλοίο!!!Μου θυμίζει τον Θεόφιλο όταν επέτρεψε και πάλι στην ενεργό δράση,Η ένας ποδοσφαιριστής που μετά από μια μεγάλη περιπέτεια στην ζωή του επιστρέφει στα γήπεδα και όλος ο κόσμος χαίρεται και τον χειροκροτεί ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## kythnos

Πριν λίγο το είδα και εγώ, φωταγωγημένο πανέμορφο!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Μεγάλο πράγμα να επιστρέφει στην δράση μετά από τόσο καιρό!!!!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχει, μακριά από ατυχίες και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να το ξαναδούμε δυτικές Κυκλάδες όπου αγαπήθηκε όσο λίγα….

----------


## opelmanos

> Πριν λίγο το είδα και εγώ, φωταγωγημένο πανέμορφο!!!!! Μεγάλο πράγμα να επιστρέφει στην δράση μετά από τόσο καιρό!!!!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχει, μακριά από ατυχίες και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να το ξαναδούμε δυτικές Κυκλάδες όπου αγαπήθηκε όσο λίγα….


 Ας μας δώσουν οι ανταποκριτές μας από το Βόλο μια νυκτερινή φωτό του πλοίο .Θα είναι για κάδρο τέτοια φωτό .

----------


## erenShip

> Πριν λίγο το είδα και εγώ, φωταγωγημένο πανέμορφο!!!!! Μεγάλο πράγμα να επιστρέφει στην δράση μετά από τόσο καιρό!!!!!Καλά ταξίδια να έχει, μακριά από ατυχίες και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να το ξαναδούμε δυτικές Κυκλάδες όπου αγαπήθηκε όσο λίγα….


φίλε μάνο, και ποιος δεν χαίρεται με αυτη το γεγονός!!!! εγώ με την σειρά μου ελπίζω έστω να βρει μια μόνιμη γραμμή!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ας μας δώσουν οι ανταποκριτές μας από το Βόλο μια νυκτερινή φωτό του πλοίο .Θα είναι για κάδρο τέτοια φωτό .


Πιστεύω να την έχετε ...... αν δεν φύγει ξαφνικά

----------


## kythnos

Θα έβγαζα μία νυχτερινή του Πήγασου αλλά δυστηχώς μου λείπει μία καλή φωτογραφική!!!:sad::cry:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Θα έβγαζα μία νυχτερινή του Πήγασου αλλά δυστηχώς μου λείπει μία καλή φωτογραφική!!!:sad::cry:


Ούτε εμενα είναι καλή αλλα θα προσπαθήσω...... :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

να υποθεσω το πλοιο θα αναλαβει τη θεση της Νταλιανας?

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> να υποθεσω το πλοιο θα αναλαβει τη θεση της Νταλιανας?


 Ναι φίλε xidianakis .Είναι γνωστό απο καιρό ....Αγ.Κων/νο -Σποράδες θα κάνει ο βαπόρι. :Wink:

----------


## plori

Στο Βόλο το πλοίο θα μείνει συνεχώς ή μετά το καλοκαίρι θα πάει σε άλλη γραμμή;.

----------


## Stylianos

τα δρομολόγια του λενε για Αγ.Κωνσταντίνο... :Wink:

----------


## faros1

παιδιά, καλησπέρα σε όλους.

λοιπόν, θεωρώ ότι είναι λίγο κουλό, παρότι έχουν κάνει προγραμματισμό από την εταιρεία για έναρξη στις 18/6 από ¶γιο, να μην έχουν ανοίξει ακόμα το πλάνο για δυνατότητα έκδοσης εισιτηρίων.  θέλω να ανέβω τέλος του μηνός, και απ' ότι μου είπαν εκκρεμεί ακόμα η άδεια από την επιτροπή του υπουργείου.

ξέρει κανείς κάτι επιπλέον; πρέπει να κλείσω και προσπαθώ να αποφύγω την άνοδο με το Αχιλλέας (το οποίο είναι εξαιρετικό, αλλά το προτιμώ στην επιστροφή λόγω του δρόμου μέχρι την Κύμη).

εννοείται ότι ένας βαπόραρος σαν το Εξπρές Πήγασος (ειδικά μετά την γενική)είναι στολίδι για τις Σποράδες.  επιφυλάσσομαι για φωτό επιστρέφοντας.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το Εξ.Πήγασος έκανε σήμερα το δρομολόγιο απο Βόλο για Σποράδες αντι για το Εξ.Σκιάθος

Το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο μετά την βλάβη του .......
Καλοτάξιδο πάντα..... Απ΄ ότι είδα πρέπει να είχε πολύ κοσμο και νταλίκες ...αργησε και κανενα 10 λεπτο να ξεκινήσει....

_Φορτώνωντας_ 
peg1.jpg
_Αναχώρηση ( έχω να πώ οτι έβγαλε αρκετό ντουμάνι και δεν το πέτυχα εκει που έβγαζε το περισσότερο να δείτε ..)_
peg2.jpg
peg3.jpg
peg4.jpg
peg5.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> Το Εξ.Πήγασος έκανε σήμερα το δρομολόγιο απο Βόλο για Σποράδες αντι για το Εξ.Σκιάθος
> 
> Το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο μετά την βλάβη του .......
> Καλοτάξιδο πάντα..... Απ΄ ότι είδα πρέπει να είχε πολύ κοσμο και νταλίκες ...αργησε και κανενα 10 λεπτο να ξεκινήσει....
> 
> _Φορτώνωντας_ 
> peg1.jpg
> _Αναχώρηση ( έχω να πώ οτι έβγαλε αρκετό ντουμάνι και δεν το πέτυχα εκει που έβγαζε το περισσότερο να δείτε ..)_
> peg2.jpg
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε και καλα ταξίδια να εχει ο βαπορας.

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ συνονόματε για την ανταπόκριση και τις ωραίεςφωτογραφίες από τον Βόλο,να σαι καλά.Καλά ταξίδια στο πλοίο και το πλήρωμα.

----------


## plori

Καλή αρχή αλλά θα θέλαμε να δούμε και καμιά φωτογραφία απο το ανανεωμένο εσωτερικό του!!!!.

----------


## hayabusa

είχε μια ελαφρά κλίση προς τα αριστερά ε;

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ναι κι εγω το παρατήρησα αλλα δεν ξέρω γιατι.......

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ναι και εγω ειδα πως εχει μια κλιση προς τα αριστερα.Γιατι αραγε..... ;; :?:

----------


## xidianakis

μπορει να εχουν αφησει σαβουρα μεσα...

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Τι ειδους σαβουρα εννοεις ;

----------


## xidianakis

> Τι ειδους σαβουρα εννοεις ;


σαβουρα ειναι το νερο που βαζουν στις δεξαμενες σταθεροποιησης του πλοιου.

----------


## erenShip

> σαβουρα ειναι το νερο που βαζουν στις δεξαμενες σταθεροποιησης του πλοιου.


ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσετε, αλλά για πιο λόγο να το κάνουν αυτό από την ώρα που το καράβι πέρνει κλίση?

----------


## xidianakis

> ελπίζω να μην με παρεξηγήσετε, αλλά για πιο λόγο να το κάνουν αυτό από την ώρα που το καράβι πέρνει κλίση?


ειπαμε μπορει να το εχουν ξεχασει και να μην υπαρχει λογος να το αδειασουν. επισης μπορει να φορτωνουν φορτηγα απο την αντιθετη πλευρα κι ετσι να ειναι ενταξει...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Πρίν απο λίγο στο λιμάνι του Βόλου...
έκανα ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσα με τη φωτογραφική που έχω ...
δυστυχώς δέν ειχε τη γιρλάντα αναμμένη ....

_Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos αλλα και σε όλο το nautilia ..._
ex.pegasus.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Πρίν απο λίγο στο λιμάνι του Βόλου...
> έκανα ό,τι καλύτερο μπορούσα με τη φωτογραφική που έχω ...
> δυστυχώς δέν ειχε τη γιρλάντα αναμμένη ....
> 
> _Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos αλλα και σε όλο το nautilia ..._
> ex.pegasus.jpg


 Μετράει η  προσπάθεια  φίλε Δημήτρη και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ να σαι παντα καλά. :Very Happy:

----------


## Harry14

Σε ενα ποσταλι δεν ειναι ευκολο να σαβουρωσεις και να ερθει με τη μια στα ισα του. Παντως με βαση τις φωτο η κλιση πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα αισθητη. Τοσο καιρο που καθοταν το βαπορι δεν μπορουσαν να το ισιωσουν;

----------


## kythnos

εχθές που το είδα πάντως μου φάνηκε ότι ήταν ίσιο, βέβαια δεν το είδα από πλώρη άλλα από την πρύμνη...

----------


## nikolas200

Δεν πειράζει Δημήτρη μια χαρά είναι η φωτο

----------


## kythnos

Πάρτε και μία σημερινή γεύση απο την άφιξη του βάπορα στον Βόλο....

----------


## sparti

Γιατι παιδια εχει αρχισει δρομολογια ?

----------


## erenShip

πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες μάνο μου!!! ο πήγασος όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν την αξια του δεν την χάνει!

----------


## kythnos

Το πλοίο όπως έχει ειπωθεί πολλές φορές θα δρομολογηθεί από ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο για Σποράδες, τώρα γιατί εκτελεί δρομολόγια από Βόλο???Λογικά για να εξυπηρετήσει λίγο την γραμμή μιας και έχει μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα από το εξπρές Σκιάθος και στην συνέχεια θα ξεκινήσει κανονικά στην γραμμή του...

----------


## "Express"George

> Είσοδος στον Πειραιά ! 
> 
> DSC05296.jpg
> 
> Στον Μάνο, στον Μάρκο, στον Φώτη και στον Λεο


 pote itan auto?

----------


## "Express"George

ποτε ηταν αυτο;

----------


## Thanasis89

Λίγο πριν τον τελευταίο δεξαμενισμό του...  :Wink:

----------


## GeoTsakas

perasa prin apo ligo kai to vapori exei parei kleisi pros ta dexia kai den tha tin elega katholou elafria akoma kai mpoukaporta den pataei sosta...signomi alla foto den mporousa na travixo...

----------


## opelmanos

> perasa prin apo ligo kai to vapori exei parei kleisi pros ta dexia kai den tha tin elega katholou elafria akoma kai mpoukaporta den pataei sosta...signomi alla foto den mporousa na travixo...


 Είσαι ο γνωστός Γιώργος Τσάκας από το big bruther?

----------


## erenShip

> Είσαι ο γνωστός Γιώργος Τσάκας από το big bruther?


δεν σε πιστευω μάνο.....

----------


## GeoTsakas

oxi kamia sxesi,to tsakas einai to paratsoukli mou...!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το Πήγασος έφυγε το πρωί απο το Βόλο και τώρα βρίσκεται στον Αγ.Κων/νο .....

----------


## "Express"George

τι βολους και αγιους κων.νους λετε ολοι; το καραβι αυτο ηταν ωραιο και εξυπηραιτικο στις κυκλαδες και ωραιο θα ηταν εαν το ξαναγυρνουσαν πισω...

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καλησπέρα έτσι είναι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος μας Georgios Express το πλοίο έπρεπε να ήταν Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. ¶λλωστε μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις Δυτικές έπιανε πολύ καλές ταχύτητες και το επιβατηκό κοινό ήταν ευχαριστημένο. Πιστεύω ότι αν ξαναερχόταν θα το καλωσορίζαμε όπως την πρώτη φορά που είχε έρθει και έκανε δρομολόγια μαζί με το Express Milos!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Καλησπέρα έτσι είναι όπως τα λέει ο φίλος μας Express George το πλοίο έπρεπε να ήταν Δυτικές Κυκλάδες. ¶λλωστε μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις Δυτικές έπιανε πολύ καλές ταχύτητες και το επιβατηκό κοινό ήταν ευχαριστημένο. Πιστεύω ότι αν ξαναερχόταν θα το καλωσορίζαμε όπως την πρώτη φορά που είχε έρθει και έκανε δρομολόγια μαζί με το Express Milos!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## nikolas200

Το πλοίο έχει οργώσει ολο το Αιγαίο είτε Βόρειο είτε Νότιο. Λίγα καράβια της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοιας το έχουν κάνει αυτό

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Το πλοίο έχει οργώσει ολο το Αιγαίο είτε Βόρειο είτε Νότιο. Λίγα καράβια της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοιας το έχουν κάνει αυτό


E εντάξει ... τα πλοια της Ga τι να πούν δηλαδη ??:razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> E εντάξει ... τα πλοια της Ga τι να πούν δηλαδη ??:razz:


χαχαχαχα... μεσα απο το στομα μου το πηρες!!

----------


## tolis milos

Μια νυχτερινη φωτο στον Αγ. Κωνσταντινος 
DSC03627.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Τόλη για τη σπάνια φωτογραφία! :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκριση....πολυ ωραια φωτο.

----------


## nikolas200

Πολύ καλή φίλε Τολη

----------


## Ergis

> Μια νυχτερινη φωτο στον Αγ. Κωνσταντινος 
> DSC03627.jpg


το βαπορι εχω την εντυπωση οτι εξακολουθει να "γερνει".......

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πολυ ωραια η φοτο σου φιλε Τολη.
Θα συμφωνησω με τον φιλο Εργη το πλοιο συνεχιζει να 'γερνει'' δεξια.

----------


## tolis milos

Το πλοιο ειναι μια χαρα!! Αλλη μια φωτο στην Σκιαθο!!
DSC03585.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Αλλη μια εξω απο την Σκιαθο για τον Niko Marouli, Opelmanos, Trakman, Dimitrisvolos και σε οσους αρεσει το πλοιο!
DSC03502.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Αλλη μια εξω απο την Σκιαθο για τον Niko Marouli, Opelmanos, Trakman, Dimitrisvolos και σε οσους αρεσει το πλοιο!
> DSC03502.jpg


 Πω ρε φίλε μας έχεις τρελάνει με τις φωτό πραγματικά .Τίποτα από το εσωτερικό του υπάρχει να δούμε ??

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ιταλικης ναυπηγησης βαπορι παει στα μαγικα νερα των βορειων σποραδων.Ελπιζω οι νησιωτες να το αγαπησουν και να υποστηριξουν.Ισως ειναι και το καλυτερο πλοιο που πηγε εκει ποτε

----------


## tolis milos

Αφου σας αρεσουν οι φωτο αλλη μια σε ολο το nautilia!!!
DSC03560.jpg

----------


## trelaras

> Αφου σας αρεσουν οι φωτο αλλη μια σε ολο το nautilia!!!
> DSC03560.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε!!!:-D :-D :-D

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ ....πανέμορφες φώτο απο τα νησια μας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε tolis milos. Ευχαριστούμε :Razz:

----------


## nikolas200

Eυχαριστούμε Τολη. Ολα τα λεφτα οι φωτο

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλημέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.25/6 ο Πήγασος δεμένος στο λιμάνι του ¶γιου Κωσταντίνου.
DSCF5633.jpg
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## trelaras

> Καλημέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.25/6 ο Πήγασος δεμένος στο λιμάνι του ¶γιου Κωσταντίνου.
> DSCF5633.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


Ρε παιδια οντως γερνει!!!Λετε να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## opelmanos

> Ρε παιδια οντως γερνει!!!Λετε να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?


1.Πού το βλέπεις οτί γέρνει?Δεν διακρίνω εγώ καμία κλίση..
2.Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το σαβούρωμα του πλοίου.Κάποιος ειδικός ας μας δώσει μια ποιό λεπτομερή απάντηση . :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Από την Χίο στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο... Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ ! Είναι πολύ όμορφη ! Ελπίζω να περάσεις καλά στην εξόρμησή σου...  :Wink:

----------


## trelaras

> 1.Πού το βλέπεις οτί γέρνει?Δεν διακρίνω εγώ καμία κλίση..
> 2.Αυτό έχει να κάνει με το σαβούρωμα του πλοίου.Κάποιος ειδικός ας μας δώσει μια ποιό λεπτομερή απάντηση .


Φίλε μου παρατήρησε το έχει μια ελαφριά κλήση προς τα δεξιά!!!
εκτοσ κ αν κανουν πουλακια τα ματια μου!το έχουν αναφέρει κ άλλοι ότι γέρνει!

----------


## nikolas200

Δημητρη Αψογος

----------


## opelmanos

> Φίλε μου παρατήρησε το έχει μια ελαφριά κλήση προς τα δεξιά!!!
> εκτοσ κ αν κανουν πουλακια τα ματια μου!το έχουν αναφέρει κ άλλοι ότι γέρνει!


 Ε δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό φίλε μου !!Μπορεί να του δίνουν και αυτή την κλίση το βάρος των καυσίμων του η να υπάρχει κάποιο φορτηγό στο γκαράζ δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτή η μικρή κλίση .Τα περισσότερα πλοία αν προσέξεις έχουν μία κλήση είτε στα δεξιά είτε στα αριστερά για κάποιον λόγο.

----------


## trelaras

> Ε δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό φίλε μου !!Μπορεί να του δίνουν και αυτή την κλίση το βάρος των καυσίμων του η να υπάρχει κάποιο φορτηγό στο γκαράζ δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτή η μικρή κλίση .Τα περισσότερα πλοία αν προσέξεις έχουν μία κλήση είτε στα δεξιά είτε στα αριστερά για κάποιον λόγο.


Μάλιστα!!!Ωραίος ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## trelaras

Δεμένο στον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο!

----------


## trelaras

Κ μερικες απο την αναχώρηση του στις 18:30 για Σκιάθο!

----------


## nikolas200

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τρελλάρα. Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφιες

----------


## owner

DSCN6830.jpg

DSCN6834.jpg

DSCN6836.jpg

DSCN6837.jpg

DSCN6839.jpg
ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ  ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΥ

----------


## owner

ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΖΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΑΝΟΥΒΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ.ΟΙ ΤΟΠΙΚΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΑΣ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΙΔΙΑ.ΔΥΣΤΗΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΡΓΟ ΤΟ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΞΑΝΑ

----------


## Tasos@@@

> DSCN6830.jpg
> 
> DSCN6834.jpg
> 
> DSCN6836.jpg
> 
> DSCN6837.jpg
> 
> DSCN6839.jpg
> ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ  ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΥ


Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες του αγαπημενου βαποριου απο την ομορφη σκοπελο!!! :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλα φιλε μου!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Express Pegasus στις 29/06/2010 όπως το είδε ο φακός μου, πάνω απο το Ποσειδώνας. Χαρισμένες σε Tasos@@@, owner, nikolas200, trelaras, opelmanos & όλους τους φιλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy:  

EXPRESS PEGASUS 01 29-06-2010.jpg

EXPRESS PEGASUS 02 29-06-2010.jpg

EXPRESS PEGASUS 03 29-06-2010.jpg

----------


## owner

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ.ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟ

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφες φιλε Παντελη...συνεχιζεις να μας εκπλησεις ευχαριστα με καθε σου Upload!!Να'σαι καλα και σ'ευχαριστω πολυ! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Συνεχίζω φίλε Tasos@@@!!!! Οι φωτο τραβηγμένες απο την παραλία του Αγιόκαμπου. Το καινούργιο μου εργαλείο κάνει θαύματα. Χαρισμένες σε σένα, JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, T.S.S. APOLLON, erenShip, BEN BRUCE, CORFU, owner, nikolas200, trelaras, opelmanos  & όλους τους φιλους του πλοίου :Wink: . 

EXPRESS PEGASUS 06 01-07-2010.jpg

EXPRESS PEGASUS 07 01-07-2010.jpg

EXPRESS PEGASUS 08 01-07-2010.jpg

EXPRESS PEGASUS 13 01-07-2010.jpg

EXPRESS PEGASUS 18 01-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Κατσε κατσε περιμενε θα ανταποδωσουμε σημερα και σε αυτο το θεμα....ε τι..ολο εσυ θα μας στελνεις αδιαβαστους???? :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλα σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπου πάω φίλε Τάσο περνάω σαν λαίλαπα και τα σαρώνω όλα. Δεν μαζεύονται εύκολα 35.000+ φωτο? :Wink:  Αναμένω τις δικές σου. :Razz:

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Τέλειος ο Πήγασος στις φωτογραφίες ελπίζω να τον ξαναδώ κάποτε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και να εκτελεί δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.

----------


## erenShip

> Τέλειος ο Πήγασος στις φωτογραφίες ελπίζω να τον ξαναδώ κάποτε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και να εκτελεί δρομολόγιο Πειραιά-Κύθνο-Σέριφο-Σίφνο-Κίμωλο-Μήλο.


όλοι μας το ευχόμαστε αυτό!!!!

----------


## Eng

Κλιση του Πηγασος...
Ειδα πολλα post σε αυτο το θεμα. Να λοιπον μια εξηγηση,
η ποσοτητα των πετρελαιων στα δεξια ταγκια ειναι κατα κατι πιο χαμηλα απο την αριστερη επειδη η αντλια που τραβαει στο service tank προς στιγμη τραβουσε καλυτερα απο την δεξια. Απο τις 20 νταλικες που μπηκαν μεσα και μοιραστικαν αριστερα δεξια λογο χωροθετισης μπηκαν 3 πιο βαριες (τριαξονικες) στην αριστερη πλευρα. 
Ομως αν κατσουμε να γραψουμε ολα τα  "ΑΝ" ξημερωσαμε, να πω πως ο ερματισμος του Πηγασος περιοριζεται σε δυο ταγκακια τα οποια δεν μπορει να ειναι τελειως αδεια απλα το ενα εχει περισσοτερο νερο απο το αλλο. Τα B.Star  εχουν τις antiheeling tnks για να μπορουν να διορθωσουν κλισεις ανω των 5+6 μοιρων γεμιζοντας μονοπαντα.
Οποτε λοιπον 2-3 "ΑΝ" να συμβουν, δεν χρειαζεται τιποτα αλλο για να εχει κλιση ενα καραβι. Εδω το "Χαρουλα" που ειναι καταμαραν και ουκ ολιγες φορες εφευγε με κλιση πραγμα σπανιο για τετοια βαπορια.
Αυτα λοιπον, οποτε μην "τρελαίνεστε" απο μια κλιση. Να φοβαστε την μονιμη. Αυτη υποδηλωνει προβλημα. Εγω για παραδειγμα εχω το καραβι μου με 8 μοιρες δεξια και μπρουμουρισμενο 5%. Ε, και? Μολις τελειωσω τη δουλεια μου, θα το ξαναφερουμε even.

----------


## EMANON

ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΤΗΣ ΙΚΑΡΙΟΣΑΜΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου _pantelis2009_ με το _"Εξπρές Πήγασος"_ στις _Σποράδες._

Ο θρυλικός _"Πήγασος"_ αποτελεί σίγουρα έναν ακόμα λόγο για να ταξιδέψει κανείς φέτος μέχρι τις _Σποράδες._

Εδώ ας τον θυμηθούμε στην _Χρυσοπηγή της Σίφνου.
Το πλοίο παρέλαβε_ την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής στις Καμάρες και τη μετέφερε μέχρι το Βράχο.
Το πανηγύρι είναι του _1999_ και το καράβι, αφού έχει αφήσει την εικόνα, αναχωρεί για Μήλο.

Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία υπάρχει εδώ στο θέμα 
_"Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο"_

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...D%EF%F2&page=6

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον pantelis2009 και σε όλους τους φίλους. 

Στη Χρυσοπηγή.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου _pantelis2009_ με το _"Εξπρές Πήγασος"_ στις _Σποράδες._
> 
> Ο θρυλικός _"Πήγασος"_ αποτελεί σίγουρα έναν ακόμα λόγο για να ταξιδέψει κανείς φέτος μέχρι τις _Σποράδες._
> 
> Εδώ ας τον θυμηθούμε στην _Χρυσοπηγή της Σίφνου._
> _Το πλοίο παρέλαβε_ την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής στις Καμάρες και τη μετέφερε μέχρι το Βράχο.
> Το πανηγύρι είναι του _1999_ και το καράβι, αφού έχει αφήσει την εικόνα, αναχωρεί για Μήλο.
> 
> Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία υπάρχει εδώ στο θέμα 
> ...


Kατάλαβα !Αν πέφτουν βαρελότα από τώρα το πρωί φαντάστείτε τι θα γίνει στην συνέχεια .Αντώνη μοναδικός!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πανεμορφο το βαπορι ντυμενο στα λευκα...η καλυτερη και ομορφοτερη φορεσια του!
Πανεμορφη και η φωτογραφια σου φιλε Αντωνη!!
Να'σαι καλα σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Eng

Πραγματικα καποια βαπορια οπως Λημνος ή Παπαδιαμαντης και Πηγασος αν τα φανταστεις θα ειναι με την παλια τους - πρωτη - φορεσια αλλα και ονομα. Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση οταν περασουν τα χρονια και καθομαστε παπουδια π.χ εγω και ο Καπτα Λεο (που ειναι στο φουντωμα της ηλικιας του) και πινουμε το μπραντι μας , να μιλαμε για το Παναγια Τηνου και να εννοουμε το Λημνος. Παει.. τελος... καποια βαπορια θα παραμείνουν στις μνημες μας οπως τα γνωρισαμε σαν μικρα παιδια.

----------


## owner

ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣYΜΦΩΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΦΙΛΕ .ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες του καλού φίλου _pantelis2009_ με το _"Εξπρές Πήγασος"_ στις _Σποράδες._
> 
> Ο θρυλικός _"Πήγασος"_ αποτελεί σίγουρα έναν ακόμα λόγο για να ταξιδέψει κανείς φέτος μέχρι τις _Σποράδες._
> 
> Εδώ ας τον θυμηθούμε στην _Χρυσοπηγή της Σίφνου._
> _Το πλοίο παρέλαβε_ την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής στις Καμάρες και τη μετέφερε μέχρι το Βράχο.
> Το πανηγύρι είναι του _1999_ και το καράβι, αφού έχει αφήσει την εικόνα, αναχωρεί για Μήλο.
> 
> Μια ακόμα φωτογραφία υπάρχει εδώ στο θέμα 
> ...


Yπέροχη-καταπληκτική. Ευχαριστώ φίλε Αντώνη για την αφιέρωση.:mrgreen:

----------


## nikolas200

owner Παντελή και Roi καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες παιδιά. Παντελή ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχα την τύχη-ατυχία να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο από Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο για Σκόπελο. Οι εντυπώσεις μου δεν είναι πολύ καλές. Από θέμα εσωτερικού, δηλαδή εγκαταστάσεων, το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε μία μέτρια κατάσταση, ενώ είναι πολυ εύκολο να διαπιστώσει κάποιος, άσχετος σε καράβια, την ηλικία του πλοίου. Τα περισσότερα αεροπορικά καθίσματα βρίσκονταν σε άθλια κατάσταση, σπασμένα, ακόμα και συχενώσουν να κάτσεις. Οι τουαλέτες σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, ενώ το κατάστρωμα ήταν το πιο καθαρό μέρος του πλοίου. Ταχύτητες, σύμφωνα με έναν άνθρωπο του πληρώματος, δεν ξεπεράσαμε τους 16,7 κόμβους. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

----------


## harlek

Πολύ παράξενο. Φίλος που ταξίδεψε προ εβδομάδας για Αλόννησο μου είπε ότι "μέσα ήταν σαν καινούργιο"!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Ίσως ήταν η μέρα που το πέτυχα, γιατί είχα πάθει το ίδιο και με το Nissos Mykonos πέρσι το καλοκαίρι από Πάρο για Πειραιά

----------


## csa73

Καλησπέρα στήν παρέα θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο aegeanspeed... στον βαπόραρο αυτό δέν του αρμόζει τέτοια παραμέληση κρίμα γιατί έτυχε να το δώ κατά την ακινησία του στον Νεο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας πρίν 1 χρόνο λόγω ζημιάς και πρίν 1 εβδομάδα  διαπίστωσα στο ταξίδι απο ¶γιο πρός Σκιάθο ήταν σχεδόν στην ίδια κατάσταση.

----------


## lkostas

θα διαφωνήσω μαζί  σας παιδιά! Aegeanspeedlines την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ταξίδεψα και εγώ και  οι εντυπώσεις μου δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις δικές σου!!  Τα σαλόνια ήταν πεντακάθαρα , τα αεροπορικά περιποιημένα , και στις  τουαλέτες ντρεπόσουν να πατήσεις!! Οι εντυπώσεις μου από το πλοίο απλά… οι καλλίτερες!!! Μήπως πήγες με άλλο βαπόρι ???

----------


## EMANON

> Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα είχα την τύχη-ατυχία να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο από Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο για Σκόπελο. Οι εντυπώσεις μου δεν είναι πολύ καλές. Από θέμα εσωτερικού, δηλαδή εγκαταστάσεων, το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε μία μέτρια κατάσταση, ενώ είναι πολυ εύκολο να διαπιστώσει κάποιος, άσχετος σε καράβια, την ηλικία του πλοίου. Τα περισσότερα αεροπορικά καθίσματα βρίσκονταν σε άθλια κατάσταση, σπασμένα, ακόμα και συχενώσουν να κάτσεις. Οι τουαλέτες σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, ενώ το κατάστρωμα ήταν το πιο καθαρό μέρος του πλοίου. Ταχύτητες, σύμφωνα με έναν μετρητή που έχει τοποθετηθεί στο πλοίο, δεν ξεπεράσαμε τους 16,7 κόμβους. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...


 ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΠΩΘΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΙΔΑΛΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΞΗΓΗΤΕ Η ΚΑΚΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ.Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ.ΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΥΤΑ ΑΘΛΙΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΠΑΣΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΙΧΕΝΕΣΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΣΕΙΣ.ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΟΣ.ΟΙ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΜΠΟΥΝ.ΟΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΕΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΘΕ 1 ΩΡΑ.ΣΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΕΝΑ ΨΗΛΟ ΚΥΡΙΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟΤΣΑΚΙ ΕΜΠΑΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΤ'ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΡΑΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ. ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΕΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΟΡΙΕΝΤ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΞΥΠΝΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.ΔΗΛΩΝΕΣΑΙ!!!!!
Υ.Γ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟΣ ΣΤΟ SITE ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ 30 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ.

----------


## Stylianos

γιατι ο φιλος aegeanspeedlines εχει αδικο; το γεγονος πως υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν αντιθετες αποψεις για την καθαριοτητα ή την κατασταση του πλοιου σημαινει πως δεν μετραει η γνωμη του; γιατι ενταξει...ανακαινιση-ανακαινιση αλλα δεν εγινε και cruise ferry και η ηλικια του παραμενει ιδια...

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο για τον οποίο μου επιτίθεσαι, ΕΜΑΝΟΝ. Δεν έχω κανένα απωθημένο με το πλοίο. Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ταξίδεψα μαζί του. Απλά είχα ακούσει πολύ καλά πράγματα για αυτό και έπεσα από τα σύννεφα. Λες να είμαι τρελός??? Να είδα άλλα για άλλα?? Δεν το νομίζω! Και λίγος σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει...Ξέρουμε και εμείς να το παίζουμε έξυπνοι αλλά έχουμε τρόπους και αν έχω κάποια αντίρρηση την εκφράζω με ευγενικό τρόπο. ¶ντε...

----------


## EMANON

> γιατι ο φιλος aegeanspeedlines εχει αδικο; το γεγονος πως υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν αντιθετες αποψεις για την καθαριοτητα ή την κατασταση του πλοιου σημαινει πως δεν μετραει η γνωμη του; γιατι ενταξει...ανακαινιση-ανακαινιση αλλα δεν εγινε και cruise ferry και η ηλικια του παραμενει ιδια...


ΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΕΛΙΟ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΩ ΟΤΙ Ο AEGEANSPEEDLINES ΕΧΕΙ ΑΓΝΟΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΜΕΤΡΗΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΓΡΑΦΕ ΤΑ ΜΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΦΕΡΑ ΑΝΤΙΡΗΣΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ. ΑΥΤΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΑΞΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑ.


ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΕ AEGEANSPEEDLINES ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΕΣΥ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΨΩΜΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ.ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!!!

----------


## csa73

Φίλε ΕΜΑΝΟΝ καταρχήν πρέπει να μην είσαι τόσο επιθετικός με τον φίλο μας Speed κατά δεύτερον έχεις μία πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία απο τα πλοία από την στιγμή που μας λές ότι ταξιδεύεις με αυτά 30 χρόνια θα ήθελα να σου πώ ότι οι απόψεις όλες είναι δεκτές όπως έγραψα και εγώ σε πρώην μήνυμά μου έτυχε πρίν μία εβδομάδα να ταξιδέψω απο τον ¶γιο πρός Σκιάθο και δεν ήταν καθαρό το πλοίο ενώ οι τουαλέτες μύριζαν απλά έτυχε!!!

----------


## EMANON

> Φίλε ΕΜΑΝΟΝ καταρχήν πρέπει να μην είσαι τόσο επιθετικός με τον φίλο μας Speed κατά δεύτερον έχεις μία πολύ μεγάλη εμπειρία απο τα πλοία από την στιγμή που μας λές ότι ταξιδεύεις με αυτά 30 χρόνια θα ήθελα να σου πώ ότι οι απόψεις όλες είναι δεκτές όπως έγραψα και εγώ σε πρώην μήνυμά μου έτυχε πρίν μία εβδομάδα να ταξιδέψω απο τον ¶γιο πρός Σκιάθο και δεν ήταν καθαρό το πλοίο ενώ οι τουαλέτες μύριζαν απλά έτυχε!!!


ΦΙΛΕ csa73 ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΠΙΘΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ SPEED ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ.ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΠΟΨΕΙΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΕΣ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΒΡΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΒΟΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗΣ ΤΑ ΑΕΡΟΠΟΡΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΟΙ ΧΩΡΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΣΤΡΑΦΤΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΙ.ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ 3 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ.ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΕΒΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΜΑΣ.ΤΙΣ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΙΣ ΛΕΡΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΕΤΑΜΕ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΤΩΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΤΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ ΝΕΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΛΕΚΑΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΤΣΙΛΑΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΕΣ.ΜΑΣ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ Η ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ.ΟΤΑΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΑΣ. Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ Ο SPEED ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ. ΓΙΑΤΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΠΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ.ΣΑΝ ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΕΡΕΥΝΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΜΑ ΤΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΑΛΑΤΑΔΙΚΑ.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου EMANON, όσο και αν προσπαθείς δεν θα πείσεις ότι είσαι αμερόληπτος και τα λες σωστά. Οι άλλοι φίλοι που μίλησαν είναι επιβάτες = πελάτες (συνήθως ο πελάτης που πληρώνει μάλλον αλμυρά εισιτήρια έχει δίκο). Αν μια τουαλέτα δεν είναι καθαρή δεν φταίει μόνο ο επιβάτης αλλά και το πλήρωμα που δεν την καθαρίζει.

Κανείς δεν σκέφτεται και δεν καρφώνει το πλήρωμα χωρίς λόγο. Εμέσως έχεις αποδεχθεί ότι οι τις τουαλέτες τις βρωμίζουν οι επιβάτες (λογικό αυτό), αλλά δεν τις καθαρίζει επισταμένα το πλήρωμα (αυτό φαίνεται να το αποποιείσαι). 

Με την ευκαιρία θέλω να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι στην Ελλάδα του σκουπιδαριού γενικά, που ζούμε, μένουν Έλληνες που βρωμίζουν τα πάντα. Επίσης και το ΜΕΤΡΟ Έλληνες το χρησιμοποιούν και αστράφτει. Δώστε λοιπόν *εσείς*, το πλήρωμα, το δείγμα καθαριότητας και οι επιβάτες να είσαι βέβαιος ότι κατα ποσοστό πάνω από 80% θα σεβαστούν τον κόπο σας, να είστε σίγουροι.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Εγώ ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο, δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο να θίξω την εταιρεία ή το καράβι ή το πλήρωμα λέγοντας ψεύτικες πληροφορίες. Σέβομαι πάρα πολύ το γεγονός, φίλε ΕΜΑΝΟΝ, που έχεις ταξιδέψει για πολλά χρόνια σε καράβια, γιατί ξέρω από συγγενείς μου που ήταν ναυτικοί, πόσο δύσκολη και επίπονη δουλειά είναι, αλλά και ξέρεις πάααααααααρα πολλά πράγματα σε σχέση με τα καράβια. Έτσι ο λόγος σου και η άποψή σου υπερτερεί απ' όλες τις άλλες. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει πως μπορείς να αμφισβητείς το ταξίδι μου με το πλοίο. Εγώ έτσι το είδα και επαναλαμβάνω πως μπορεί να ήταν έτσι την ημέρα που το πέτυχα εγώ. Παρακαλώ όμως πολύ το θέμα να λήξει εδώ.

----------


## EMANON

> Φίλε μου EMANON, όσο και αν προσπαθείς δεν θα πείσεις ότι είσαι αμερόληπτος και τα λες σωστά. Οι άλλοι φίλοι που μίλησαν είναι επιβάτες = πελάτες (συνήθως ο πελάτης που πληρώνει μάλλον αλμυρά εισιτήρια έχει δίκο). Αν μια τουαλέτα δεν είναι καθαρή δεν φταίει μόνο ο επιβάτης αλλά και το πλήρωμα που δεν την καθαρίζει.
> 
> Κανείς δεν σκέφτεται και δεν καρφώνει το πλήρωμα χωρίς λόγο. Εμέσως έχεις αποδεχθεί ότι οι τις τουαλέτες τις βρωμίζουν οι επιβάτες (λογικό αυτό), αλλά δεν τις καθαρίζει επισταμένα το πλήρωμα (αυτό φαίνεται να το αποποιείσαι). 
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία θέλω να σου υπενθυμίσω ότι στην Ελλάδα του σκουπιδαριού γενικά, που ζούμε, μένουν Έλληνες που βρωμίζουν τα πάντα. Επίσης και το ΜΕΤΡΟ Έλληνες το χρησιμοποιούν και αστράφτει. Δώστε λοιπόν *εσείς*, το πλήρωμα, το δείγμα καθαριότητας και οι επιβάτες να είσαι βέβαιος ότι κατα ποσοστό πάνω από 80% θα σεβαστούν τον κόπο σας, να είστε σίγουροι.


 ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ LEO,ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ=ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟ.ΔΕΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΩ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.ΤΡΙΤΟ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΑ ΜΙΣΑΩΡΟ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ.ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΤΟ ( Δώστε λοιπόν *εσείς*, το πλήρωμα, )ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.ΑΝ ΥΠΟΝΟΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ.

----------


## Leo

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ LEO,ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ.ΠΡΩΤΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ.ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΣΑΝ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΣ=ΠΕΛΑΤΗΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟ.ΔΕΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΩ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ.ΤΡΙΤΟ ΑΝ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΟΥΑΛΕΤΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΝΑ ΜΙΣΑΩΡΟ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ.ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΤΟ ( Δώστε λοιπόν *εσείς*, το πλήρωμα, )ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.ΑΝ ΥΠΟΝΟΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ.


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση γενικά και δεν χρειάζεται να ταξιδέψω για να σε βρω στο πλοίο. Το να υπογράφεις πίσω από την πόρτα δεν σημαίνει ότι καθαρίζεις κιόλας ή ότι ελέγχεσαι πόσο καλά το κάνεις, σ αυτό θα συμφωνήσουμε έτσι? Όσο για το "εσείς το πλήρωμα" είχε βάση πάνω στην 30ετή εμπειρία σου στα πλοία, αλλά και το πάθος σου να υποστηρίξεις το πλήρωμα του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου, ενώ τρέχουν δυο μαρτυρίες όχι θετικές για την καθαριότητα. Στην ουσία όμως δεν μου απάντησες, ούτε και θέλω. Έχω κι εγώ μια Α εμπειρία από καράβια και θάλασσα, αλλά δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός. Τα σύκα σύκα και η σκάφη σκάφη φίλε μου.

Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι εδώ δεν είναι chat room. Στο φόρουμ γράφουμε και ακούμε και τις γνώμες των άλλων, σήμερα αύριο, σε μια βδομάδα και ξαναλέμε την γνώμη μας αν υπάρχει λόγος.

----------


## EMANON

> Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι εδώ δεν είναι chat room. Στο φόρουμ γράφουμε και ακούμε και τις γνώμες των άλλων, σήμερα αύριο, σε μια βδομάδα και ξαναλέμε την γνώμη μας αν υπάρχει λόγος.


ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ CHAT ROOM ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΓΝΩΜΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ.ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΦΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ.Η ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΑΣΠΙΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΗ.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Mythos

> ...Ταχύτητες, *σύμφωνα με έναν άνθρωπο του πληρώματος*, δεν ξεπεράσαμε τους 16,7 κόμβους. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...





> ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ *ΠΟΥ ΕΙΔΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ* ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΡΑΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΠΗΓΕΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ..


Tελικά από *άνθρωπο του πληρώματος* ή από *μετρητή* προέκυψαν οι 16,7 κόμβοι ;  :Wink:  Δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα. Εκτός και αν ο aegeanspeedlines άλλαξε κατόπιν εορτής τα αρχικά του λεγόμενα. Απάντηση πάντως δεν έδωσε ξεκάθαρη στα περί ταχύτητας. Μήπως έχει δίκιο ο ΕΜΑΝΟΝ τελικά ;  :Wink:

----------


## lkostas

Leo ΟΙ ΔΥΟ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ....ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΡOΣΠΕΡΝΑΣ!
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟΣ !!! ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΣΑΝ SENIOR MODERATOR ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΣ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΗ ΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΜΑΤΑ ... ΕΣΥ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΑΡΑΚΟ ΣΟΥ !!! 
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ lkostas

----------


## Trakman

O Leo δεν ταξίδεψε με το βαπόρι και φυσικά δεν έχει προσωπική άποψη επί του θέματος, απλά υπερασπίστηκε το δικαίωμα ενός μέλους να πει την άποψή του, έστω και αν είναι αρνητική, πάντα σε κόσμια πλαίσια. Το ίδιο δικαίωμα έχεις κι εσύ φίλε μου, κατέθεσες την άποψή σου, και αυτή ακούστηκε. Οπότε ας βγάλει ο κάθε αναγνώστης τα συμπεράσμάτά του, κι ας λήξει το θέμα εδώ.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εγω παλι δεν εχω ταξιδεψει με το βαπορι αυτη την βδομαδα. :Very Happy: Ουτε ομως την προηγουμενη!!Ο senior moderator σας ειπε ΜΕ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ οτι εδω δεν ειναι chat room.Δεν φαινεται ομως να το σεβαστηκατε αυτο.Ο καθενας ειπε την γνωμη του και το θεμα νομιζω θεωρειται ληξαν.

----------


## captain 83

Με μιαμιση ώρα καθυστέρηση αναχώρησε σήμερα ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ από τον ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο λόγω του εφοδιασμού του με καύσιμα από το ΑΦΡΟΣ IV.Αντί για 12:30, έφυγε λίγο μετά τις 14:00.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ταξιδεψα το πλοιο μετα την κουρα ομορφιας που εκανε,για να βρεθω για καποιες μερες ξεκουρασης στη ομορφη αλλα και πανακριβη Σκιαθο.Οι εντυπωσεις μου?
Α Ψ Ο Γ Ε Σ !!!Το καραβι και στο πηγαινε και στο ελα ελαμπε ολοκληρο παροτι ηταν φισκα,ενω η δουλεια που εχει γινει στις μηχανες και στο ξενοδοχειακο ειναι αψογη.Καποιες καθυστερησεις υπηρξαν βεβαια αλλα αυτο ειναι αρκετα αναμενομενο οταν ο Πηγασος εξυπηρετει την μεγαλυτερη μεριδα επισκεπτων στις Σποραδες!
Πολλα μπραβο στο πληρωμα αλλα και στην εταιρια του για την δουλεια που εκανε σε ενα πλοιο θρυλο. :Wink: 
Συντομα θα ακολουθησουν φωτογραφιες!

----------


## pantelis2009

Εύχομαι φίλε Tasos@@@ να ξεκουράστηκες και να πέρασες ωραία. Αναμένουμε φωτο :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το πλοίο δεμένο στον Αγ.Κων/νο.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το πλοιο στον Αγ. Κων/νο !!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του δεν έχουμε ακόμα δει .Μηπως αλήθεια κανείς το επισκέυτηκε ??

----------


## DimitrisT

Κυριακή 5/9 τελευταίο δρομολόγιο του Πήγασου από το λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωσταντίου.
DSCF7611.jpg

----------


## lkostas

τώρα να δούμε που θα πάει ο βάπορας!

----------


## DimitrisT

> τώρα να δούμε που θα πάει ο βάπορας!


Φίλε lkostas από σήμερα μέχρι της 15 θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο Βόλος-Σποράδες σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας.

----------


## lkostas

φιλε DimitrisT thanx! το ειχα δεί αυτό ... αλλα δυστυχως μονο για 1 εβδομαδα ξαναγυρίζει βολο ...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Φωτογραφία από τη σημερινή άφιξη στο Βόλο 20 λεπτά μετά την άφιξη του Αλκυόνη. Δυστυχώς δεν είχα χρόνο να βγάλω καλύτερη......*

100_2318.JPG

----------


## lkostas

giorgos_249 πολυ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-Στην Σύρο τον Φεβρουάριο του 2007*
DSC03197.jpg

Φωτο:ΠαυλοςFG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξπρες Πηγασος... Προορισμος Σουδα;;; :shock::shock::shock:


Express_Pegasus_16_9_2010_proorismos_Souda.jpg


ΥΓ: Φωτη η φωτογραφια ηταν σε ημερα απαγορευτικου αρχες Φεβρουαριου του 2007; Αν ναι ημουν εκει, ειχα παει αυθημερον με το Superferry 2 με τον πατερα μου. Μεχρι τη Συρο δεν ισχυε το απαγορευτικο.

----------


## tolis milos

Ναι Σουδα παει το ειχα αναφερει χθες στο Δελτιο Σουδας!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για ποιο λογο για να ξεχειμωνιασει; Μου φαινεται πολυ περιεργο να ειναι κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.

----------


## tolis milos

Σωστα σκεφτηκες!! Παει για να ξεχειμωνιασει...!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Κόψε κόψε όλο και κάτι θα βγει... Οικονομία κύριοι !  :Wink:

----------


## karavatoss

αν ξερει κανεις τον παρακαλουμε να μας πει,που παει και γιατι,και αν θα ξαναμπει σε γραμμη του αιγαιου και ποτε? αν υπαρχει και καμια φωτο απο το εσωτερικο!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> αν ξερει κανεις τον παρακαλουμε να μας πει,που παει και γιατι,και αν θα ξαναμπει σε γραμμη του αιγαιου και ποτε? αν υπαρχει και καμια φωτο απο το εσωτερικο!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!


Κάνε μία βόλτα στα προηγούμενα ποστς... Θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες..

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδια καλησπερα και απο εμενα που τον τελευταιο καιρο με κρατουσε μακρυα απο την ομορφη παρεα σας η εξεταστικη.Φωτογραφιες απο το εσωτερικο υπαρχουν μονο λιγο υπομονη γιατι μαζι με το τρεξιμο της εξεταστικης επεσαν και καποια προβληματα με τον Υπολογιστη μoυ. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## karavatoss

[QUOTE=Akis Dionisis;389045]Κάνε μία βόλτα στα προηγούμενα ποστς... Θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες..[/QUOT        εκανα αλλα δεν ειδα φως,ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Akis Dionisis
> 
> 
> Κάνε μία βόλτα στα προηγούμενα ποστς... Θα σου λυθούν οι απορίες..
> 
> 
>         εκανα αλλα δεν ειδα φως,ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον!


Τίποτα.. Αλλά από τα ποστς που σου παραθέτω θα καταλάβεις..
Διαβασέ τα έτσι όπως τα αρίθμησα..

1, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1252

2, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1253

3, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1254

4, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=87

5, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=88

6, http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...9&postcount=89

----------


## kythnos

Είναι λογικό τώρα μετά απο τις επίσκευες που έγιναν στο καράβι να πάει για να αγκυροβολήσει????Γιατί δεν κρατούσαν αυτό στην γραμή Βόλου-Σποράδων και να σταματήσει το Σκιάθος????Ο πήγασος είναι πολύ ανώτερο καράβι κατά την άποψη μου.....Εγώ πιστεύω κάποιον άλλον σκοπό έχει η εταιρεία του, μου είναι περίεργο να κατανοήσω ότι αυτό είναι το καράβι που περισσεύει...

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καλημερσ!!
Καλως το δεχτηκαμε το πλοιο.
Εμενα παιδια κατι αλλο μου ερχεται στο μυαλο αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα συμφωνησετε...
Επειδη πλησιαζει ο χειμωνας με τα απαγορευτικα του και μερικες μερες με αυξημενη κινηση σε φορτηγα,το αφησουν στη Σουδα σε ετοιμοτητα για ωρα γρηγορης αναγκης ως ρο/ρο να ταξιδεψει αν χρειαστει, ωστε να μην μπουν στον ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ οσο δεν χωρεσουν σε ΕΛΥΡΟ/ΛΑΤΩ και για να μην δυσαρεστησουν τους ιδιοκτητες φορτηγων που συνεργαζονται και οχι μονο..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Γιατι δεν μου κολαει οτι δεν θα βρησκαν μια προβλητα σε ολο το Σαρωνικο να ξεχειμωνιασε το πλοιο

----------


## Leo

Μπαααα αυτό το σενάριο δεν νομίζω ότι παίζει. Το χειμώνα οι ντόκοι " χειμερίας νάρκης" των ποσταλιών είναι λίγοι και ενίοτε επικίνδυνοι και ακριβοί. Προφανώς έξυπνα σκεφτόμενη η HSW σκέφτηκε να μοιράσει το παιχνίδι και πιθανόν με λιγότερα εξοδα ελιμενισμού/αγκυροβολιάς να ξεχειμωνιάσει το βαπόρι, με λιγότερους κινδύνους επίσης. Δεν φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πέρα από αυτό.

----------


## csa73

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο μου Leo άσε σιγά σιγά που ξεκίνησε και ο διασκορπισμός του πληρώματος του Πήγασος σε άλλα πλοία της HSW.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Στον πρωτο καταπλου του Πηγασου στη Σουδα επρεπε να παει καποιος να τον υποδεχτει. Ευτυχως μπορεσα να παω πρωι πρωι και να δω τις διαδικασιες προσδεσης. Αρχικα ηρθε και εδεσε ατο κεφαλι του ανατολικου μωλου, ακομα πιο μπροστα απ' οτι δενει ο Οριζοντας ωστε να κατεβασει τα αυτοκινητα των μελων του πληρωματος. Αμεσως μετα πηγε να πλαγιοδετησει ανατολικα του ανατολικου μωλου μπροστα απο το Σφακια 1. Η πρωτη ειναι κατα την αφιξη του στο λιμανι η δευτερη ειναι απο την πρυμοδετηση και οι δυο τελευταιες απο την πλαγιοδετηση. Μετα απ' ολα αυτα παστωσανε το βαπορι με πολλους καβους ωστε να ειναι ασφαλες για το χειμωνα που ερχεται!!!

Για οσους γουσταρουν το πλοιο.


Express_Pegasus_prwti_afiksi_sti_Souda_17_9_2010.JPG

Express_Pegasus_prwti_afiksi_sti_Souda_17_9_2010_2.JPG

Express_Pegasus_prwti_afiksi_sti_Souda_17_9_2010_3.JPG

Express_Pegasus_prwti_afiksi_sti_Souda_17_9_2010_4.JPG

----------


## vinman

...σιγά μην δεν πήγαινες... :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλά Νιόνιο για το ρεπορτάζ!! :Wink:

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Είναι λογικό τώρα μετά απο τις επίσκευες που έγιναν στο καράβι να πάει για να αγκυροβολήσει????Γιατί δεν κρατούσαν αυτό στην γραμή Βόλου-Σποράδων και να σταματήσει το Σκιάθος????Ο πήγασος είναι πολύ ανώτερο καράβι κατά την άποψη μου.....Εγώ πιστεύω κάποιον άλλον σκοπό έχει η εταιρεία του, μου είναι περίεργο να κατανοήσω ότι αυτό είναι το καράβι που περισσεύει...


Για τον χειμώνα το πλοιο για τη γραμμη μάλλον ειναι λίγο μεγάλο ...Ασε που Γλώσσα δεν χωραει  και Σκόπελο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο οταν δενει γιατι δεν δένει στο λιμανι αλλα στον λιμενοβραχιονα και το χειμωνα με καιρο ειναι επικινδυνο....

----------


## kythnos

> Για τον χειμώνα το πλοιο για τη γραμμη μάλλον ειναι λίγο μεγάλο ...Ασε που Γλώσσα δεν χωραει και Σκόπελο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο οταν δενει γιατι δεν δένει στο λιμανι αλλα στον λιμενοβραχιονα και το χειμωνα με καιρο ειναι επικινδυνο....


ομολογουμένως τις συνθήκες στα λιμάνια των Σποράδων δεν τις ξέρω...Πάντως μου προκάλει εντύπωση που δεν θα αξιόποιηθει πουθένα, δηλάδη το έφτιαξαν για να δουλεύει τρεις μήνες το χρόνο :Confused: ....

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Captain_Nionios, για το υπέροχο φωτο-ρεπορτάζ :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ συμπατριώτη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γεια σου ρε Νιόνιο με τα ωραία σου... Μακάρι να ήμουν εκεί...

----------


## karavatoss

πραγματικα τελειες,μηπως υπαρχουν φωτο απο το εσωτερικο του?ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## opelmanos

Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα μείνει για χρόνια εκεί.Τι να πώ μακάρι να βγώ ψεύτης  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sparti

makari na xekinisi to kalokairi para na min xekinisei katholoy..........

----------


## Tsikalos

ευτυχώς το φόρουμ μου έλυσε την απορία για την ύπαρξη του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ εκεί περνώντας χθες το πρωί.
Είναι μάλλον βολικό λιμάνι η ΣΟΥΔΑ για ξεχειμωνιάσει το πλοίο.Ασφαλές, ευρύχωρο, χωρίς πολλές μανούβρες από άλλα πλοία. Γιατί όχι λοιπόν. Αν τώρα χρειαστεί να σκαντζάρει και κανένα άλλο πλοίο μέσα στο Χειμώνα μπορεί να το κάνει διατηρώντας μία κατήλλειμένη θέση.
Βοηθήστε με οι πιο "ψαγμένοι', είναι η πρώτη φορά που πίανει το πλοίο Κρήτη;

----------


## tolis milos

Δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα εχει παει και στο Καστελι το καλοκαιρι του 2008 οταν εκανε τη γραμμη του Μυρτιδιωτισα!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πρωτη φορα στη Σουδα ηταν, οχι στην Κρητη!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

5/9 άφιξη του   Εξ. Πήγασος στον ¶γιος Κωνσταντίνο
DSCF7596.jpg

DSCF7604.jpg

DSCF7610.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Captain Nionios, Thanasis89,Leo,vinman και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## konigi

Ερχόμενος σήμερα στη Σούδα μετα απο λιγο καιρο καιρο απουσίας λόγω στρατιωτικών υποχρεώσεων, αντίκρισα ξαφνικά μια σκούρα φυγούρα να ξεπροβάλει μην γνωρίζοντας τι είναι!!!
Ερχόμενος κοντά αναγνώρησα τον Πήγασο!!!
Ξαφνιάστικα!!!!
Έτρεξα να μπω στο φόρουμ να δω τι συμβαίνει!!!
Αργότερα κατέβηκα και στο λιμάνι,οπου και έβγαλα τις παρακάτω φώτο που τις αφιερώνω σε όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου!!!
Στην ίδια θέση είχε ξεχειμωνιάσει και πριν πολλά πολλά χρόνια και το παλίο Κρήτη της ΑΝΕΚ, το οποίο αργότερα πουλήθηκε νομίζω στον Αγαπητό!!!
Ελπίζουμε να μην συμεί το ίδιο και με τον Πήγασο.

DSC02123.JPG

DSC02125.JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

με χαρα σας ενημερωνω πως η hsw δεν θελει σε καμια περιπτωση να δωθει για διαλυση αυτο το πλοιο...αλλα πλοια ισως...

----------


## gpap2006

Αυτό της έλειπε της hsw, να στείλει αδιάβαστη την ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ.

----------


## hayabusa

μα θα ήταν και παράλογο μετά από όλη αυτή την ανακαίνηση.

----------


## Express Pigasos

το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ενω εχω ταξιδεψει ΜΟΝΟ μια φορα μαζι του το μακρινο 1999 απο τη μηλο προς τα πισω...ΤΟ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ...υπαρχει βεβαια τα αδερφα του να μας αφησουν χρονους...

----------


## High1

Για μένα πάντως που έτυχε κι έζησα το βαπόρι εκ του έσω, το καλύτερο είναι να βρούν έναν αγοραστή τώρα, να το ξεφορτωθούν, πρωτού είναι πολύ αργά! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> το καλύτερο είναι να βρούν έναν αγοραστή τώρα, να το ξεφορτωθούν, πρωτού είναι πολύ αργά!


 NEL LINES κύριοι!!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

βρε παιδια αφου του κανανε δεξαμενισμο για να ερθει στα ισια του λογω ΣΟΛΑΣ...γιατι να το πουλησουνε..ειναι αθανατο...εδω στο γαιδουρονησι το τρακαρε και δεν επαθε τπτ....ειναι τοσο ωραιο το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ οσο ενα απολαυστικο ΕΣΠΡΕΣΣΟ (βενετσια στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ;-)  )

----------


## opelmanos

> βρε παιδια αφου του κανανε δεξαμενισμο για να ερθει στα ισια του λογω ΣΟΛΑΣ...γιατι να το πουλησουνε..ειναι αθανατο...εδω στο γαιδουρονησι το τρακαρε και δεν επαθε τπτ....ειναι τοσο ωραιο το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ οσο ενα απολαυστικο ΕΣΠΡΕΣΣΟ (βενετσια στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση ;-) )


 Ξέρεις μήπως κάτι και δεν το λές?? :Confused:

----------


## sparti

Παιδια εγω δεν θα θελα με τιποτα να πουλιθει ο πηγασος σε αλλη εταιρια αλλα αμα γιναι κατι τετοιο να παει σε μια εταιρια της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιασ και να εχει δουλει και να ταξιδευει ολο το χρονο............. :Smile:

----------


## GEOMA

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ?

----------


## opelmanos

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες και θα καταλάβεις :wink:

----------


## gnikles

> NEL LINES κύριοι!!!!!


 Θέλεις πάλι να σου πω ποιο πλοίο θέλω στη Νελ?:mrgreen::mrgreen: :Razz:

----------


## sparti

Εικόνα_170.jpg Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΑΚΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΥΔΗΛΟ.............. αφιερωμενη σε Dimitris T,opelmanos,mike rodos,nisos mykonos,pantelis 2009,Express Pigasos,

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε sparti για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Razz: . 


EXPRESS PEGASUS 15 01-07-2010.jpg
*Εxpress Pegasus....01/07/2010* φωτογραφημένος απο τον Αγιόκαμπο.

----------


## sparti

Πολυ ωραι φωτογραφια σου φιλε μου σε ευχαριστω.............

----------


## sparti

ΕΙΚΟΝΑ 165.jpg

EIKONA 166.jpg Το μαιο που μας περασε στο ΝΜΔ αφιερωμενες στους pantelis2009,opelmanos,Express Pigasos,και GEOMA

----------


## Markosm

Μανούβρα του Πήγασου με τα παλαιά του χρώματα στον Μέριχα της Κύθνου στις 15-08-04.

DSCN0249_edited.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παροτι περασε αρκετος καιρος που υποσχεθηκα οτι θα ανεβουν φωτογραφιες του Πηγασου απο το καλοκαιρι,ο λαος μας λεει ''Καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε''... :Very Happy: 
Αγ.Κωνσταντινος και ο Πηγασος ερχεται να δεσει για να επιβιβαστουμε...









Η συνεχεια τις επομενες μερες...
Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους φιλους του...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ο Πήγασος ξεχειμωνιάζει στη Σούδα...

P1030600.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο του πλοιου το καλοκαιρι στον Αγ.Κωνσταντινο !!
Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!  :Wink: 
IMG_2151.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιά σου Δόκιμε Πλοίαρχε με τα ωραία σου :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Μανούβρα του Πήγασου με τα παλαιά του χρώματα στον Μέριχα της Κύθνου στις 15-08-04.
> 
> DSCN0249_edited.jpg


Υπεροχη φωτο, θελουμε κι αλλες....!!!
Να εισαι καλα...!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας βαλω και εγω αλλη μια φωτο του πανεμορφου ιταλικου σκαριου απο μια φιξη του καλοκαιριου του 1996

peg.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες εποχές φίλε BEN BRUCE. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ας βαλω και εγω αλλη μια φωτο του πανεμορφου ιταλικου σκαριου απο μια φιξη του καλοκαιριου του 1996
> 
> peg.jpg


Τι να λεμε τωρα...???
Ολα τα λεφτα...
Σαν καρτ-ποσταλ μιας αλλης εποχης...!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Ben..!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αφου σας αρεσε σας βαζω αλλη μια απο την ιδια ενδοξη περιοδο της ακτοπλοιας μας .......

PEGASUS (13).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια αυτου   του  πανεμορφου και φινετσατου πλοιου!!!
 Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Ben Bruce

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη και αυτή φίλε BEN BRUCE. Σ' ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράστηκες μαζί μας :Wink: .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε και αυτο....

m.jpg

1/200 το ειχα φτιαξει πριν δυο χρονια.

Για τον καλο φιλο TSS APOLLON που ηταν απο τους βασικους θαυμαστες του πλοιου, οπως και εγω, εκεινα τα χρονια, 1996, που υπηρχε σε εξελιξη διαγωνισμος του ομορφοτερου πλοιου

----------


## pantelis2009

ΠΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ. Όλα τα λεφτά φίλε :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Κομψοτεχνημα δια χειρος  Ben Bruce!!!

----------


## costaser

Υπέροχες φίλε Ben bruce οι φώτο με τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη καθώς επίσης και το μοντελο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PEGASUS απο τα γλυκα ακτοπλοικα 90's

PEGASUS (12).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στους ROI BAUDOIN, thanasis 89, Vortigern, haddok, captain nionios, scoufgian, moutsocostas,Tsentzos, mastropanagos, espesso venezia,opelmanos, cpt babis,+

----------


## Apostolos

Η κουβέντα περι των φωτογραφειών και των απόψεων περι μπράβο κτλ μεταφέρθηκε εδω. Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=127063

----------


## Νικόλας

ε εντάξει τώρα πόσα να αντέξει ένας άνθρωπος ??
*ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ !*
πόσο του πάνε αυτά τα χρώμματα πόσο ..!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτο θα δεις αν φουντάρεις απο την πρύμη!!!

pegasus.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αποστολε απιστευτη φωτο!Για ψαροντουφεκο ειχες παει? :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εξπρές Πήγασος αναχώρηση από Σκιάθο το καλοκαίρι,για άλλο ένα ταξίδι προς Αγ.Κωνσταντίνο.





Για τους φίλους Ben Bruce,thanasis89,Apostolos,TSS APOLLON,pantelis2009.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε tasos@@@ για την αφιερωση και τις φωτο απο τα αγια μερη :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο Tasos@@@ απο ένα μέρος που έχω πολλά χρόνια να πάω. Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση :Wink: .

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πάμε να δούμε το εσωτερικό του πλοίου μετά την μετασκευή,από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.
(τραβηγμένες με ψηφιακή 7 MP και ζητώ συγνώμη για την ποιότητα)











Για τους καλούς φίλους Ben Bruce, thanasis89, pantelis2009, Apostolos, T.S.S. APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μια χαρα ειναι η ποιοτητα!!!  Αψογος ο φιλος Tasos@@@!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραίες ευχαριστώ φίλε Tasos@@@.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω φιλε tassos @@@ για την αφιερωση .Διαπιστωνω οτι εβγαλαν εξω ολα τα ακαυστα, αλλα απο αρχιτεκτονικης πλευρας δεν αλλαξαν τιποτα

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίος Τάσο, σ' Ευχαριστώ ! Δεν το είχαμε δει μετά την ανακαίνιση του εσωτερικού του. Μια χαρά είναι το καραβάκι. Το σαλόνι μου θυμίζει Νήσος Ρόδος...

----------


## sylver23

Τάσο απο ότι βλέπω αφαιρέσανε τις καμπίνες στην αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου αλλά τις αφήσανε στην δεξιά ή κάνω κάποιο λάθος ?(μιλάω για τα σαλόνια με τις αεροπορικές θέσεις)

Στο πλωριό σαλόνι πέρα απο αλλαγή υφασμάτων στις πολυθρονες δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο να άλλαξε (περα απο τα άκαυστα γενικά στα σαλόνια του)

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

άλλαξε σε σχέση με τον σεπτεμβρη 2007.
Αλλά, προς τί η συγνώμη?
Ποιοτικά τις βρίσκω άψογες.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τάσο, ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες  :Very Happy: 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Δεν έχει πια καθόλου κρεβάτια έτσι; Μήπως γνωρίζεις εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος ποια είναι τώρα η χωρητικότητά του σε επιβάτες (και Ι.Χ.);

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδιά εγω στο καράβι δεν είδα πουθενά καμπίνες είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## captain 83

Πρωτόκολλο 1294 επιβάτες για τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ.

----------


## koumparos

παντως θα επρεπε να ειχα βγαλει κ φωτο απο το πανω γκαραζακι που κοματιαζοντε τα ι.χ απο την στενουρα να ανεβουν....... ιμαρτον...κ το πληρωμα στην κοσμαρα τους

----------


## sylver23

Δηλαδή τί υποτίθεται οτι πρέπει να κάνει το πλήρωμα εαν κάποιος δεν μπορεί να υπολογίσει τις διαστάσεις του αυτοκινήτου του?

----------


## Apostolos

Στα σημεία που παρατηρούνται συχνά "ατυχήματα" θα πρέπει να μπούν ευδριάκριτες κίτρινες/μαυρες γραμμές καθώς και πλαστικά καλύματα. Επίσεις καλός φωτισμός και σε κάθε γωνία ένα μέλλος του πληρώματος  για την βοήθεία των οδηγών. Τα γκαράζ ειναι χώρος που οι οδηγοί αναπτύσουν πολύ άγχος καθώτι ειναι στενά, με περίεργες κατασκευες, αγνωστες για τους περισσότερους. Εδώ στην Ελλάδα που το 50% των διπλωμάτων ειναι μαϊμού δεν έχουμε και τους καλύτερους οδηγούς, γι αυτο για να μην συμβαίνουν απρόοπτα (που στην τελική κακο στο πλοιο και την εταιρία κάνουν) καλό ειναι να έχουμε λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να και το πάνω γκαράζ αν και οι περισσότεροι το έχουν δεί...βέβαια εγώ είδα ένα πολύ αξιολογο πλήρωμα,κάθε άλλο παρά στην κοσμάρα τους... :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!

----------


## konigi

Το πλοίο περιμένει καρτερικά την επαναδρομολόγηση του.

DSC02871.JPG

DSC02875.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Οί ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλεύουν η παίρνει ρεύμα απ'έξω ??

----------


## konigi

Πέρνει απ' έξω με μπαλαντέζα!!
Μόνο και μόνο για τις προσωπικές ανάγκες του φύλακα.

----------


## Trakman

Ο πανέμορφος Πήγασος αναμένει υπομονετικά στη Σούδα.

Trakakis_P5484545.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η πλωρακλα του PΕGASUS σκιζει τα νερα κατα την εισοδο του στο λιμανι του πειραια του 1996

scan0088.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON,Proussos, pantelis 2009, apostolos, romilda, tasos@@@

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η πλωρακλα του PΕGASUS σκιζει τα νερα κατα την εισοδο του στο λιμανι του πειραια του 1996
> 
> scan0088.jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON,Proussos, pantelis 2009, apostolos, romilda, tasos@@@


 Σ' ευχαριστώ για τα ωραία που ανεβάζεις και την αφιέρωση. :Wink:

----------


## sparti

Το βαπορι ξεκιναει για Βολο αυριο...................

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μη και συμβει το αντίθετο, να πάει αυτό κάτω αντί για το Σαντορίνη.........*

----------


## avvachrist

Αυτό σκέφτομαι και εγώ. Ποιος ο λόγος να κατέβει το Σαντορίνη από Βόλο και να μην πάει αυτό που είναι και πιο κοντά;;;

----------


## lkostas

Λίγο δυσκόλο να γίνει αυτό! ο Πήγασος πλεον είναι ημερόπλοιο, δεν θα μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί σ αυτο το ταξίδι νομίζω!

----------


## LOS

Επίσης μπορεί το Πήγασσος να μην έχει χαρτιά για διεθνείς πλόες????εν αντιθέση με το Σαντορινάκι????

ΤΟ άλλο που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι ξαφνικά χωρίς ετήσια,χωρίς δεξαμενισμό έτσι ξαφνικά θα ξεκινήσει??????

----------


## lkostas

Προφανώς θα καθήσει στη θεση του Σαντορινη μεχρι αυτο να γυρισει απο τα ξενα.. το πολυ να φαει και μια βδομαδα 10 μερες ολη η ιστορια! οποτε ... μετα θα έχει όλο το χρόνο να σουλουποθεί για το καλοκαιρι!  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Αναχώρησε πριν μισή ώρα για Βόλο με μια μικρή στάση στο κεφάλι του λιμανιού για να πάρει τα οχήματα του πληρώματος.

DSC03159.JPGDSC03157.JPGDSC03144.JPGDSC03164.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Έγραψες πάλι φίλε konigi. Ευχαριστούμε. Με 15,8 αυτή την ώρα και ανοίγει.  :Wink:

----------


## sparti

καλο ταξιδι...............

----------


## CORFU

> Έγραψες πάλι φίλε konigi. Ευχαριστούμε. Με 15,8 αυτή την ώρα και ανοίγει.


με 14.4 τωρα και κλεινει :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TOM

To πλοιο αυτη την στιγμη με ταχυτητα 2,9 .Ισως καποια διασωση καθως και δυο δεξαμενοπλοια συμφωνα με το AIS βρισκονται στην ιδια περιοχη με ταχυτητες 0,8 και 1.

----------


## GameManiacGR

Το ιδιο βλεπω κι εγω

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εγώ πάντως παρατήρησα και λίγο την πορεία του.
Περίμενα από Σούδα, να πάρει πορεία προς το Στενό της Κέας και έπειτα να συνεχίσει προς τα πάνω! 
Αλλά το βλέπω έχει τραβηχτεί λίγο ποιο ανατολικά! 
¶σχετο, αλλά καύσιμα είχε το πλοίο για να ανέβει μέχρι Βόλο?? Μήπως κάποιος ανεφοδιασμός??

----------


## TOM

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση γιατι εκτος του οτι δεν ειναι λογικο να παρει καυσιμα εν πλω,υπαρχουν οπως ειπα και αλλα πλοια στην περιοχη με τοσο χαμιλη ταχυτητα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Οπότε κάτι έγινε...:roll: Ας ελπίσουμε όλα καλά να πάνε...

----------


## lkostas

Είναι ο Πήγασσος και δυο τανκερ στην περιοχή και ταχυτητες κατω του ενος knot.  το σημείο που βρίσκοντε είναι πάνω στην πορεία του Κρήτη 1. Προφανώς αν σημβαίνει κάτι θα κόψει και το Κρήτη 1.

----------


## chiotis

Εφυγε.....!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα ξεκίνησε πάλι και πάει με 13,5. :Wink:

----------


## gpap2006

Μάλλον θα περάσει ανατολικά της γνωστής του από παλιά Σίφνου και μετά δίαυλο Κέας Γυάρου και Κάβο Ντόρο.

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ: Υπαρχουν μερικα πλοια που κανουν αυτους που τα κατακρινουν να ψευδονται ασυστολα............*

*Στο Βόλο σήμερα με ψιλό χιονόνερο νωρίς το πρωϊ:*

*Αφιερωμένες σε όλο το φόρουμ και σε aegeanspeedlines, fb delfini, νικολας, giorgos_vits, pantelis2009, καρολος και φυσικα ολους τους συμπατριώτες από Ραφήνα*

IMGP0681.JPG IMGP0650.JPG IMGP0673.JPG 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο και αρκετό κρύο απο το φίλο giorgos_249. Ευχαριστώ :Wink: .

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σημερα το πρωϊ η αναχώρηση από το Βόλο:*

*Κρυυυυυοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ με τα ολα του το πλοιο............*

IMGP0765.JPG

----------


## mateo p

και τωρα πια ειναι και συλλεκτικο. ειναι το μονο απο την τετραδα μιας και τα αδελφακια του πηγαν για παλιοσιδερα και το RIVIERA DEL CONERO το εχουν μετασκευασει και το εχουν κανει εκτρωμα ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ αναδεικνυει ολη την ιταλικη φινετσα. μακαρι η εταιρεια του να το βαλει σε καποια γραμμη εστω για το καλοκαιρι να το δουμε να ταξιδευει

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> και τωρα πια ειναι και συλλεκτικο. ειναι το μονο απο την τετραδα μιας και τα αδελφακια του πηγαν για παλιοσιδερα και το RIVIERA DEL CONERO το εχουν μετασκευασει και το εχουν κανει εκτρωμα ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ αναδεικνυει ολη την ιταλικη φινετσα. μακαρι η εταιρεια του να το βαλει σε καποια γραμμη εστω για το καλοκαιρι να το δουμε να ταξιδευει


Το έχει δηλώσει Αγ.Κων/νο - Β.Σποράδες για φέτος το καλοκαίρι η εταιρεία  :Smile:

----------


## Nikos_V

Με απαγορευτικο στην Ερμουπολη!!

DSC01129.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραίες φωτο απο τους φίλους giorgos_249 & Nikos_V και τους ευχαριστούμε. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το πλοίο, σε όποια γραμμή και αν μπει και να το βλέπουμε καιρό ακόμη, γιατί τώρα τελευταία πολλά έχουν φύγει και δεν βλέπουμε νέα να έρχονται. Πολλοί ναυτικοί κάθονται και αν η ανεργία κτυπά και αυτός τον κλάδο, τότε τα πράγματα πάνε απο το κακό στο χειρότερο :Sad: .

----------


## johny18

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...post_9126.html

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πριν λιγες ωρες στο Βολο. Ευχαριστω για τις αφιερφωσεις και ανταποδιδω σε nkr και pantelis2009 και οσους αλλους ξεχνω.*
IMGP0848 - Αντίγραφο.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε giorgos_249. Υπέροχη φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## sparti

Πολυ ωραια η φωτο.................σου

----------


## giorgos_249

> Πολυ ωραια η φωτο.................σου


*Φιλε sparti οι τελειες τι ακριβως σημαινουν; Αν ειναι τυχαιες καλως, αν ομως δεν ειναι τυχαιες να ξερεις οτι ο καθενας εχει το δικαιωμα μια φωτο που τραβηξε να την ανεβαζει ΟΠΟΥ θελησει...Προφανως θα την ειδες και στο fb, δικη μου ειναι, αν δεν εχεις λοιπον βασιμα στοιχεια καλυτερα να μην κατηγορεις καποιον γιατι μπορει να κατηγορησεις αδικως οπως εδω. * 

*Αλλη μια απο χθες το απογευμα για ολο το φορουμ:*

IMGP0858.JPG

----------


## sparti

οχι δεν την εχω δει ακομα αλλα οι  τελιες τις εβαλα ετσι οκ.............????????

----------


## giorgos_249

*Λεω και γω....*

----------


## despo

Δεξαμενισμό δεν θα κάνει το πλοίο ?. Το φέρανε αρον-αρον απο τη Σούδα που ήταν παροπλισμένο και το ρίξανε κατ'ευθείαν στα δρομολόγια ?.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ετυχε να γινει ετσι με το Σαντορινη. Απο την αλλη δευτερα (22 νομιζω) μαλλον κατεβαινει Πειραια για συντηρηση.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πριν 2 ωρες στο λιμανι:*

*Παρα το οτι ειμαι <<λατρης>> των ιαπωνικων ακτοπλοικων οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ειναι ισως το πιο ομορφο πλοιο της hsw και ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα του Αιγαιου. Κριμα που τα αδερφα του εχουν οδηγηθει στο διαλυτηριο της... Aliaga...........Το μονο αδερφο του που ταξιδευει ειναι το RIVIERA DEL CONERO (πρωην EGITTO EXPRESS της εταιρειας σημερα που εχει και το παλαι ποτε ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ) , που εχει υποστει ολοκληρωτικη μετασκευη που κατα τη γνωμη μου το κανει αρκετα πιο ασχημο..........*

*Αφιερωμενη σε pantelis2009, nkr, Κωστακης, rafina-lines ευχαριστωντας τους θερμα για τις αφιερωσεις που μου εχουν κανει σε διαφορα θεματα....*
IMGP0894 - Αντίγραφο.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε giorgos_249 και σ' ευχαριστώ. :Wink: 
¶μα μάθεις πότε κατεβαίνει Πέραμα, γράψε το για να το φωτογραφήσουμε :Razz: .

----------


## giorgos_249

*Την επομενη Παρασκευη ξεκιναει δρομολογια το Εξπρες Σκιαθος οποτε λογικα ο Πηγασος θα φυγει. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα παει Περαμα καθως μπορει και να ξανακατεβει στη Σούδα.....*

----------


## sparti

Πειραια θα παει μετα δεν ξερω

----------


## csa73

Τρίτη βράδυ αναχωρεί απο Βόλο Τετάρτη πρωί ΝΜΔ

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το openseas παντως το δίνει για δρομολόγια μέχρι την Πέμπτη.........*

----------


## csa73

Sorry Παρασκευή πρωί ΝΜΔ

----------


## sparti

Πρωτα θα αναιβει στο Βολο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ και μετα θα ερθει το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ

----------


## giorgos_249

*Προφανως..............Αφου το ενα τελειωνει Πεμπτη βραδυ και το αλλο ξεκινα Παρασκευη πρωι..........*

----------


## sparti

Εφτασε στο κερατσινη σημερα ο πηγασος

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ήθελα να τονίσω κάτι σε κάποιο φίλο από την παρέα μας που πρόδωσε την εμπιστοσύνη που έχουμε μεταξύ μας τα μέλη του nautilia.gr :* 

*-------Ο ΤΕΜΑΧΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΙΡΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑΤΑ.-------*

*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΜΑΧΙΣΕ ΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕ, ΞΕΡΕΙ ΠΟΥ, ΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΥΘΙΞΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΣΥΡΕΙ..............ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΛΕΟΣ.......ΠΟΣΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΠΕΦΤΟΥΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΟΙ......ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ 10 ΕΥΡΩ ΠΟΥΛΑΝΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΜ........ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΣ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ, ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ, ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ΣΤΗ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΝΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΖΩ , ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ........ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΟΠΗ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΑΚΟ ΤΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΗ Η ΦΩΤΟ (nautilia.gr)* , *ΔΙΠΛΗ ΚΛΟΠΗ ΚΟΙΝΩΣ...........*


*ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ*

*(Συγγνωμη που παραβαινω τον κανονα για τα κεφαλαια αλλα θελω να τονισω καποια πραγματα.............:roll*

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά λίγο εκτός θέματος αλλά πρέπει να πούμε κάτι !
δεν παίρνω το μέρος κανενός απλά λέω την γνώμη μου
από την στιγμή που τις εκθέτουμε στο ίντερνετ τις φώτο είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο να βρεθεί κάποιος και να την κάνει ''δική του''.και γω έχω δει φώτο μου αλλά να σας πω κάτι δεν με ενόχλησε γιατί δεν ασχολούμε επαγγελματικά,δεν ζώ από το να βγάζω φώτο τα πλοία.το κάνω από κέφι και αγάπη.
αυτό για μένα είναι αρκετό.και να σας πω την αλήθεια χάρηκα όταν είχα δει μια φώτο μου.αυτό σημαίνει ότι άρεσε και την πείρε δες το και έτσι  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ως ένα βαθμό θα συμφωνήσω. Προσωπικά θα έλεγα ότι άρεσε και την πήρε, και θα χαιρόμουνα όπως λες, αν έλεγε όμως από κάτω ότι είναι από εκεί.......απλά πράγματα......δεν είναι φυσικό επακόλουθο η οικοιποίηση και δεν χρειάζεται να ζει κανείς από αυτό για να ενοχληθεί......Φυσικά όμως πολύ περισσότερο άσχημο φαινόμενο είναι για άτομα που ζουν από αυτό αν και αυτοί δεν τις ανεβάζουν από ότι ξέρω........Το ότι του άρεσε προφανώς για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο είναι προς τιμή μου αλλά ως εκεί γιατί το υπόλοιπο είναι προσβολή καθώς οι <<τρίτοι>> που θα το δούνε μετά θα πούνε <<κοίτα ο giorgos_249 του κλέβουν τις φώτος , ας πάρουμε και εμείς , το αφήνει έτσι...>>Ας πούμε ότι έχω ωραίο σπίτι.....Μπαίνει ένα βράδυ ένας διαρήκτης και το αδειάζει......Πρέπει να χαρώ επειδή άρεσε το σπίτι μου;;; Καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ........:grin:*

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Φίλε, δεν είναι το ίδιο με το σπίτι!!
Εκείνο αδειάζει με την κλοπή!
Θα μου πεις... ίσως κι εσύ "αδειάζεις", συναισθηματικά.
Εγώ θα έλεγα πως είναι σαν τα μήλα και τις ιδέες, την ξέρεις την παροιμία!
Τέλοσπάντων, θα μπορούσε να βάλει ίσως ένα "photo by giorgos_249"  :Smile:

----------


## Leonardos.B

Γιώργο 249,σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.Το ΚΛΟΠΥΡΑΙΤ ανθεί στην εποχή μας.
Είχα φτιάξει ενα πόνημα σχετικό με την¨" ϊστορία του Ελληνικού αυτοκινήτου ",και είχα δώσει αδεια για δημοσίευση σε δύο αυτοκινητιστικά φόρουμς,και στο "offroad.gr".Μετά απο ενα δίμηνο,φίλος δικηγόρος μ ενημέρωσε οτι δεκάδες μπλόκς και φόρουμς το αναδημοσίευσαν,μερικοί αυτούσιο και αλλοι μ ελάχιστες διαφορές σε 2-3 φωτό.Απ ολους μόνο το 20-25% ανέφεραν την πηγή (συνήθως απο εκεί που το εκλεψαν).Το ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ ομως είναι οτι δεχόντουσαν συγχαρητήρια,και απαντούσαν με "ταπεινότητα"ευχαριστώ.Νευρίασα-στεναχωρήθηκα-ασχολήθηκα με μερικούς απο αυτούς,μερικοί το διόρθωσαν,αλλα απομένουν πολλοί.
   Το  ερώτημα¨ Να εξακολουθήσω να φθείρομαι?  Και θα καταφέρω τι?
   Το αποτέλεσμα|Αποφάσισα (ή αν θές το πήρα απόφαση),οτι στην σημερινή Ελλάδα,δεν αξίζει να ζητάς τα δίκαιά σου,γιατί απλούστατα δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ να τα βρείς,οπότε σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι . :Mad:  :Mad: 

  Συγνώμη για το offtopic

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι γω έχω βρει φίλε giorgos_249 και την αλλάξανε και λέγανε ότι δεν ήταν δική μου. Και πόσες ακόμη απ' όλες αυτές που ΄χω ανεβάσει, θα κυκλοφορούν.......χωρίς να τις πάρω είδηση  :Wink: .
EXPRESS PEGASUS στις 08-04-2011 στο ΝΜΔ.
Χαρισμένη σε σένα, Leonardos.B, Φάνης Σέμπρος, Νικόλας, sparti, csa73 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


EXPRESS PEGASUS 21 08-04-2011.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ακριβώς την ίδια κανένα μισά ωρο πριν πας εσύ έβγαλα και γω  :Very Happy: 
ευχαριστώ !!

για το θέμα τον πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων εγώ έχω συμβιβαστεί αφού τις βάζω στο ίντερνετ ότι θα τις κλέψουν !όπως είπε και ο παντελής, σιγά μην το πάρουμε είδηση

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Και μετά γκαρίζουμε [βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα και δεν βγαζω κάνεναν μας απ'έξω] για τα λογότυπα που βάζουν κάποιοι στις φωτογραφίες τους!
Εγώ ξέρετε τι λέω?? 
Ανέβάζω μία φωτογραφία μόνο και μόνο για να την μοιραστώ μαζί σας!!! Σας αρέσει? Καλώς! Τι?? Δεν σας αρέσει?? Δεν θα χάσω και τον ύπνο μου!! Σκασίλα μου!!
Αν κάποιος μου την κλέψει, ας........................[καλύτερα να μην πω για διάφορους λόγους, ο νοών νοήτο]!!
Εγώ να είμαι καλά και θα βγάλω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες!!

Για να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα μας...
Πήγασος!!! Φεύγοντας από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης!!! 
DSC00667.JPG

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ορίστε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου για το 2011... ποσα ποια θα πάνε στις σποράδες.............
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/media/...pigasos_gr.pdf

----------


## despo

Γιατί να μην πάνε ?. Πέρσι ηταν η Ελλενικ μονοπώλιο απο Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εξπρές Πήγασος στον Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο στις 28/07/2011
expressphgasos280720111.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Η Πηγασάρα σε μία από τις λίγες φορές στο λιμάνι της Χίου, τότε που έκανε την άγονη μέχρι Θεσ/νίκη, Καβάλα.

DSC00588.jpgDSC00589.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο πανέμορφος Πήγασος δεμένος στον Πειραιά και κατά την άφιξή του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!
SL386842.jpg SL386791.jpg
Περίοδος Σεπτέμρη-Οκτώβρη 2011, ως αντικαταστάτης του Αγιος Γεώργιος (με τα γνωστά θέματα του Ρώσικου Νηογνώμονα) στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων!! Αν και το διάστημα ήταν μικρό, προσέφερε μία γεύση απ' τα παλιά σε μία γραμμή που αγαπήθηκε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ο πανέμορφος Πήγασος δεμένος στον Πειραιά και κατά την άφιξή του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!
> SL386842.jpg SL386791.jpg
> Περίοδος Σεπτέμρη-Οκτώβρη 2011, ως αντικαταστάτης του Αγιος Γεώργιος (με τα γνωστά θέματα του Ρώσικου Νηογνώμονα) στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων!! Αν και το διάστημα ήταν μικρό, προσέφερε μία γεύση απ' τα παλιά σε μία γραμμή που αγαπήθηκε πάρα πολύ!


Μακαρι  να το ξαναεκαναν.. μου εχει λειψει να βλεπω αυτο το πλοιο να μπαινει στο λιμανι..οι λογοι ειναι προφανεις  ...

----------


## ithakos

Νομίζω πως σε όποια γραμμή έκανε αυτό το βαπόρι όλοι ήταν πολύ ευχαριστημένοι,,,θυμάμαι όταν το πλοιαρχούσε ο συντοπίτης μου Cpt.Θεοτόκης Καβαλιεράτος για 2 χρονιές μπήκε πρώτο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις γνωστές κόντρες για την πρώτη άφιξη της χρονιάς!!

----------


## sparti

Το περασμενο σαββατο

----------


## Aquaman

Σκιζοντας τα ηρεμα νερα στο στενο Φθιωτιδας-Ευβοιας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EXPRESS PEGASUS στις 01-07-2010 φωτογραφημένο απο τον Αγιόκαμπο.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 14 01-07-2010.jpg

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ εν πλω προς Σκιάθο στις 20/8/12...IMG_1506.jpg IMG_1510.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το πλοίο πρόκειται να δεξαμενιστεί 30/01/2013 - 03/02/2013 στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## sparti

Επιτελους για να ποιασει κανα μιλι παραπανω απο το 16 γιατι το πλοιο εχει να δεξεμνειστει απο το μαιο του 2011

----------


## despo

Δεν τα χρειάζεται καθόλου τα παραπάνω μίλια, αφου αυτές είναι οι απαιτήσεις της γραμμής στην οποία δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## Ilias 92

Σου μιλάει αυτό το πλοίο θέλει Δυτικές στο λέει ξεκάθαρα.
Μια φτηνή λύση για την εταιρεία του και για τα μεγάλα σαλόνια της Παρο-Ναξίας και  Σύρο-Τήνο-Μυκονίας, θα ήταν το αντίβαρο στο ακριβό εισιτήριο των καινούργιων μπλέ πλοίων.
LOW COST FERRIES

----------


## plori

Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου το προγραμματίζει για δρομολόγηση η Hellenic ?

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου το προγραμματίζει για δρομολόγηση η Hellenic ?


Στις Σποράδες.

----------


## sparti

Δυο φωτογραφιες απο τη καρδια του πλοιου

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

> Δεν τα χρειάζεται καθόλου τα παραπάνω μίλια, αφου αυτές είναι οι απαιτήσεις της γραμμής στην οποία δεν έχει ανταγωνισμό.


Δεν έχει να κάνει:
Σκέψου ότι, και πάλι με 16 να πηγαίνει, θα τα πιάνει πιο άνετα και με λιγότερες αντιστάσεις/τριβές => με περισσότερη οικονομία. Και φυσικά λιγότερη καταπόνιση των μηχανών. Και τέλος, αν χρειαστεί, θα μπορέσει να ανοίξει δρόμο.

----------


## Apostolos

> Δυο φωτογραφιες απο τη καρδια του πλοιου


Αυτή η καρδιά θέλει μεταμόσχευση!

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν τις αλλαξανε πριν 2 χρονια?

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι φυσικά, μόνο μετασκευή στο κομοδέσιο

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Απλά αλλάξανε το μπλοκ της μιας κυριας μηχανής (ειχε σπάσει)

----------


## sparti

Πολυ σωστα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS μια πλωρια φωτο τον μαιο του 2008 ειδικα αφιερωμανη στον ομονυμο χρηστη

17-5-08 (210).jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σας ευχαριστω! Το περιμενω με το καλο το Σαββατο στη δεξαμενη !  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εμείς περιμένουμε .....εσένα. :Fat:

----------


## sparti

Το σαββατο παει δεξαμενη ?

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Να υποθέσω ότι θ ανέβει δεξαμενή με τη λήξη της απεργίας;

----------


## leo85

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στης 20-09-2012 στον Ν.Μ.Δ 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 20-09-2012.jpg

Να δούμε αύριο θα κάνει δεξαμενισμό??????

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ο ερωτας ο παντοτινος..που με κανει να θαρω πως αλλο πλοιο δεν υπαρχει στο συμπαν (οκ υπερβαλλω..αλλα Πηγασος ειναι αυτος..  :Razz:  ) κατα την αφιξη/μεταφορα του στον Πειραια!!

----------


## ithakos

Eίναι από τα βαπόρια που ακόμα ο καραβολάτρης έχει να θυμάται το ταξίδι του....ίσως από τα τελευταία σκαριά που υπάρχουν...

----------


## leo85

Το όμορφο Πήγασος σήμερα στο Πειραιά στην Ε1   :Surprised: 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 27-02-2013.jpg

Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους,του αγαπημένου πλοίου.

----------


## Aquaman

Στο στενο μεταξυ Ευβοιας και Μαγνησιας.

----------


## ιθακη

ας το δούμε και στο μεσημεράκι της 26-02-13, που αναχωρούσε από τον ΝΜΔ, για το δοκιμαστικό του και με τελικό προορισμό την Ε1

IMG_7767.JPG IMG_7777.JPG

Για τον ομώνυμο χρήστη οι φωτό.....

----------


## pantelis2009

To πλοίο έφυγε απο την Ε1 και τώρα είναι στο στενό του Καφηρέα με προορισμό τις Β. Σποράδες.....όπως λέει.
Καλή συνέχεια και καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Με 17,3 ο φτερωτός μου!!!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μου;; Τι ειναι αυτα ;;; Μας!!! :ρ δεν ειμαι και Πειραιά για να κουνησω μαντιλι του βαπορα!! Ξέρουμε ποτε θα ναι Πειραιά το Χαρουλα;

----------


## Apostolos

> Με 17,3 ο φτερωτός μου!!!!!


Φάνη κράτησου θα μας πάρουν πίσω τα πολλά G!!!!

----------


## Ed87kas

Το Βαπόρι κατά το χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο ταξίδευε με 18+ knops και μέγιστη 18,9, για ποιο λόγο δεν το έχει η HSW μόνιμα δρομολογημένο εκεί, και ταχύτητα μεγαλήτερη από το Χαρούλα έχει και περισότερους χώρους, αλλά ειναι και ποίο αρχοντοβάπορο? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Την προηγουμενη Παρασκευη οταν και ειχε κατεβασει βαρκες και επερνε πετρελαια

DSCN7599 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN7600 (Αντιγραφή).JPGDSCN7601 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## sparti

19,2 σημερα η πηγασαρα :Single Eye:

----------


## Ilias 92

Ότι πρέπει για  Κυκλάδες δηλαδή η ταχύτητα  του  πλοίου, από ποτέ έχει τόση στενή σχέση με τις Σποράδες η εταιρεία δεν ξέρω. Και το Άρτεμις κάνει για Σποράδες μην ξεχνιόμαστε και είναι και άνεργο.
Φέρτε τον Πήγασο στον Πειραιά!!!

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

> Το Βαπόρι κατά το χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο ταξίδευε με 18+ knops και μέγιστη 18,9, για ποιο λόγο δεν το έχει η HSW μόνιμα δρομολογημένο εκεί, και ταχύτητα μεγαλήτερη από το Χαρούλα έχει και περισότερους χώρους, αλλά ειναι και ποίο αρχοντοβάπορο? Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


Μήπως ο Πήγασος είναι too much για Σποράδες;
Να μας πει κάποιος (διότι εγώ δεν ξέρω) τι διαφορά έχουν σε κατανάλωση.
Πάντως, τα 126 μέτρα του Πήγασου μάλλον είναι οριακά, προσωπικά εξεπλάγειν όταν τον είδα (on board, 23/6/12) να γυρίζει μέσα στη Σκόπελο.
Το Χαρούλα (εεε, εξπρες σκιαθος θελω να πω) είναι 77 μέτρα, σημαντικά μικρότερο και σίγουρα πιο βολικό.

----------


## basi

Στην Αλόνησσο θα είναι ακόμα πιό ζορισμένο . Το Χαρούλα είναι το μικρότερο της γραμμής , αφού και ο Αχιλλέας είναι σχεδόν 100 μ.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Καλημέρα Nautilia !!!
Βλέπω δεν μάθατε για τη βλάβη του Εξ.Πήγασος και σας ενημερώνω :Fat: _


Βλάβη εν πλω στο «Εξπρές Πήγασος		_»

http://www.taxydromos.gr/article.php?id=74274&cat=1

*2013-03-12 - 14:55:36
Μηχανική βλάβη παρουσιάστηκε  χθες το πρωΐ εν πλω στο επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Εξπρές Πήγασος» δύο  ώρες περίπου αφότου απέπλευσε από το λιμάνι του Βόλου, με κατεύθυνση  προς τις Βόρειες Σποράδες. Τ**ο πλοίο, που μετέφερε 100 περίπου επιβάτες και τρία φορτηγά,  επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Βόλου, προκειμένου να γίνει έλεγχος και  επισκευή της βλάβης, από ομάδα ειδικών μηχανικών. Στο μεταξύ, οι  επιβάτες ταξίδεψαν τελικά στον προορισμό τους με το φλάϊν κατ, το οποίο  απέπλευσε στις 2.30 μμ από το λιμάνι του Βόλου,  με προορισμό τα νησιά.*

Το πλοίο δρομολογήθηκε, σημειωτέον, πριν από τρεις μέρες στην γραμμή  Βόλου-Βορείων Σποράδων, εις αντικατάσταση του «Εξπρές Σκιάθος» το οποίο  βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά για το καθιερωμένο, ετήσιο σέρβις. Ομάδα  μηχανικών εργάστηκε εντατικά, όλη την νύχτα και καλώς εχόντων των  πραγμάτων, τα πλοίο θα πραγματοποιήσει δοκιμαστικό δρομολόγιο σήμερα,  προκειμένου να επανέλθει και πάλι από αύριο στην γραμμή.

 Υπενθυμίζεται ότι σήμερα δεν υπήρχε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για  το «Εξπρές Πήγασος», το οποίο εκτιμάται ότι αύριο θα βρίσκεται και πάλι  κανονικά στην γραμμή Βόλου-νησιών.  




Ταχυδρόμος, Πανθεσσαλική Εφημερίδα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Dimitrisvolos για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## giorgos_249

*To βαπόρι Κυριακή - Δευτέρα - Τρίτη δεν έκανε δρομολόγια ! Μάλιστα την τρίτη, γύρω στις 2 το μεσημέρι βγήκε από το Βόλο για σύντομο δοκιμαστικό εντός του Παγασητικού και γύρισε πίσω, και από Τετάρτη ξανά στα δρομολόγια ! Πάντως κατι λαθος εχει το αρθρο, την Τρίτη 12/3 το πρωι ΔΕΝ ΑΠΕΠΛΕΥΣΕ το πλοιο για δρομολόγιο!!!! 
*

----------


## Express Pigasos

και σημερα...

*Σώοι όλοι οι επιβάτες**Πρόσκρουση πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Σκοπέλου*_Δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός από την πρόσκρουση του επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου Εξπρές Πήγασος στο λιμάνι Αγνώντα της Σκοπέλου._
_Οι 33 επιβάτες αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια, ενώ, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η πρόσκρουση δεν αποκλείεται να σημειώθηκε λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων._
_Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό Σώμα, το πλοίο, αφού επιθεωρηθεί, θα συνεχίσει να εκτελεί κανονικά τα δρομολόγιά του._

πηγη in.gr

----------


## gpap2006

Τι να σου κανει και ο παναξιος αυτος ο βαπορας οταν με 9 μποφωρ τον χωνουν σε στρουγκες οπως της Σκοπελου. Ελπιζω να ληξουν αμεσα οι ταλαιπωριες της ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑΣ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Τι να σου κανει και ο παναξιος αυτος ο βαπορας οταν με 9 μποφωρ τον χωνουν σε στρουγκες οπως της Σκοπελου. Ελπιζω να ληξουν αμεσα οι ταλαιπωριες της ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑΣ.


και να κατεβει Δυτικες Κυκλαδες  :Love Heart:  :Love Heart:  να τον χαιρομαι καθε μερα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos_249

*33 επιβατες;;; Και ένα πλοιο 1200 επιβατών;;; Οταν λέω εγώ να βάλουν το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ βγαινουν πολλοι και διαμαρτυρονται, ασχετα αν το χειμωνα δεν πιανει ουτε 150 επιβατες το δρομολογιο τις πιο πολλες μερες !!!! 
*

----------


## thanos75

> *33 επιβατες;;; Και ένα πλοιο 1200 επιβατών;;; Οταν λέω εγώ να βάλουν το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ βγαινουν πολλοι και διαμαρτυρονται, ασχετα αν το χειμωνα δεν πιανει ουτε 150 επιβατες το δρομολογιο τις πιο πολλες μερες !!!! 
> *


Ίσως να μην έχεις πολύ άδικο Γιώργο...καθημερινή καλοκαίρι που ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο, ήταν πολύ άνετο από κόσμο, έβρισκες να κάτσεις οπουδήποτε, το δε γκαράζ κατά το ήμισυ άδειο...Από την άλλη όμως πλευρά Σαββατοκύριακο που ταξίδεψα με το μικρότερο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ...στο πλοίο δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα, και έβαζε κόσμο - σιωπηρά- ακόμα και στο σαλόνι της Α Θέσης.  Μήπως επομένως και το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣείναι  μικρό για τις ανάγκες της γραμμής τα Σαββατοκύριακα του καλοκαιριού? Σίγουρα βέβαια ως Βολιώτης θα ξέρεις καλύτερα τις ανάγκες της γραμμής.  Μια άλλη σκέψη μου επίσης είναι να έμπαινε το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ στη γραμμή τη χαμηλή σεζόν.

----------


## LOS

Πάντως άσχετα με το μέγεθός του, το πλοίο είναι αρκετά οικονομικό για την εταιρεία και ειδικά με τη ταχύτητα που ταξιδεύει πλέον...!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Θάνο όταν λεω να βαλουν κατι μικροτερο εννοω για το χειμωνα - το καλοκαιρι το Πήγασος είναι ό,τι πρέπει !*

----------


## pantelis2009

To EXPRESS PEGASUS στις 14-09-2011 βγαίνοντας απο τον Πειραιά, ενώ το P/K ετοιμάζετε να βγάλει το Ανθή Μαρίνα.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 49 14-09-2011.jpg

----------


## lissos

Το καλοκαίρι η Σκιάθος γίνεται τα τελευταία 4-5 χρόνια "Μυκονος Νο2" από κόσμο οπότε το πλοίο μια χαρά είναι εκεί.
Πάλι καλά να λέμε που έχει βρει λιμάνια και ταξιδεύει

----------


## captain sot

Δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου πέρσι το καλοκαίρι καθώς γυρνούσα στο Βόλο με το Σκιάθος:DSC02184.jpg

DSC02186.jpg

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

ωραιότατες!!!

----------


## captain sot

Eυχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Aquaman

Αγναντευοντας απο το πλωριο καταστρωμα του Πηγασαρου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι, _Αύγουστος 2008_. Μέχρι και τα μπλόκια ομορφαίνει..........

33.jpg_____34.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δυο λεπτα πριν στο Βόλο, από το μπαλκόνι μου χαζεύοντας το πανέμορφο σκαρί ! Αντε με το καλό να έρθει και ο Πρωτέας από την Τετάρτη , να γίνουν δύο τα υπέροχα σκαριά εδώ πάνω !* 

IMGP6160.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> *Δυο λεπτα πριν στο Βόλο, από το μπαλκόνι μου χαζεύοντας το πανέμορφο σκαρί ! Αντε με το καλό να έρθει και ο Πρωτέας από την Τετάρτη , να γίνουν δύο τα υπέροχα σκαριά εδώ πάνω !* 
> 
> IMGP6160.jpg


Πανέμορφη ...
¶ντε με το καλό να μας ερθει το Πρωτέας . Το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ?? θα μας έρθει ? Να γίνουν πολλά τα υπέροχα σκαρια ... :Fat:

----------


## rafina-lines

Μήπως ανέβει και το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ?? Γιατί ακούγονται κάτι περίεργες φωνές...  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μπαα, το Επτάνησος το προορίζουν για αλλού   Αυτο που λεμε η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται.....*

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ απόψε......ποσο πιο όμορφο δείχνει με τη γιρλάντα του αναμμένη.....είχε χρόνια να ανάψει από όσο θυμάμαι.....Μπράβο σε όσους αποφάσισαν να την ξανανάψουν !


IMGP6211.jpg*

----------


## despo

Ολα τα πλοία ομορφαίνουν απο το άναμμα της γιρλάντας. Ομως δυστυχώς τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια έχει γίνει είδος πολυτελείας.

----------


## Aquaman

Οικονομια!Πλεον θα αναβει μια φορα το χρονο,σαν τις λαμπαδες.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βασικά ο Πήγασος δεν την άναβε ποτέ...... Την άναψε πριν μερικές μέρες και είχε τα μισά λαμπιόνια, χθες και σήμερα την ξαναάναψε με όλα τα λαμπιόνια αναμμένα, που λογικά πάει να πει - υποθέσεις κάνω βέβαια - ότι είχανε καεί αρκετά λαμπιόνια από την αχρηστία και αντικατέστησαν τα καμένα.....Καλό αυτό !*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Εξπρες Διονυσος   αποπλους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_Express Dionisos Piraeus 2001.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία της Πηγασάρας!  :Fat:

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ  ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ , πλέοντας προς Σκιάθο ! Ενα πανέμορφο πλοίο, που διψάει για  θάλασσα..... Εν πλω προς Σκιάθο λίγες μέρες πριν τη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.... 

 Απολαυστικό βαπόρι ! Από αυτά που σε ξεκουράζουν..... Ισως να ήταν πολύ  πιο ωραίο βέβαια αν δεν είχε αυτά τα απαίσια στέγαστρα με τα παγκάκια  πρύμα, αλλά να ήταν εντελώς ανοιχτό....Το αδικούν απίστευτα κατά τη  γνώμη μου....*IMGP6322.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Βγαζει και απονεραρες...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει κάπου ή θα παραμείνει ανενεργό;;

----------


## ιθακη

Μάλλον ανενεργό

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μέσα στο επόμενο διάστημα το πλοίο θα ταξιδέψει κάπου ή θα παραμείνει ανενεργό;;


Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς "επόμενο διάστημα". Στο σύστημα είναι περασμένο να ξεκινάει δρομολόγια από Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο προς Σποράδες την Παρασκευή 14 Ιουνίου. Από το ίδιο δρομολόγιο, μία φωτογραφία από τον περασμένο Αύγουστο στα βόρεια της Εύβοιας, τραβηγμένη από πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση από την παραλία της Γλύφας.

2012_08.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ευχαριστώ τους Γιώργηδες για τις απαντήσεις τους! Αισιόδοξο το γεγονός ότι το πανέμορφο αυτό σκαρί θα είναι ενεργό για ολόκληρο το καλοκαίρι. Επίσης, αξίζει να σημειώσουμε πως στα χειριστήρια του φτερωτού Πήγασου αναλαμβάνει ενεργή δράση το αστέρι της μανούβρας, ο εξαιρετικός Cpt Διαμαντής Παπαγεωργίου!! Απ' όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω, οι φίλοι των Σποράδων θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουν αρκετά θεαματικά ρεμέντζα!

----------


## captain sot

Γιατί έφυγε ο Γεροντάκης και ήρθε ο Παπαγεωργίου;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EXPRESS PEGASUS έφυγε απο Βόλο και έρχετε για Πειραιά.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 61 13-05-2013.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Νομίζω φωτογραφίες με το ξενοδοχειακό του μετά την ανακαίνιση δεν έχουμε. Γιώργο μπας και έβγαλες καμμία;

----------


## cataman

Γειά σας φίλοι μου.
Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση όσον αφορά το δρομολόγιο του Πήγασος την εποχή που ταξίδευε στις Κυκλάδες (1996-99).
Ετοιμάζω ένα βίντεο με το τηλεκατευθυνόμενο "Πήγασος" που έχουμε στην Κοινότητα και επειδή στο βίντεο έχω βάλει κάμερα στο garage του έχουμε κάνει τρεις αφίξεις και αναχωρήσεις.
Η τελευταία άφιξη θα είναι στον Πειραιά.
Τα δύο προηγούμενα λιμάνια λοιπόν πρίν από τον Πειραιά ποια ήταν στο δρομολόγιο του? Και αν γίνεται τι ώρες έπιανε σε αυτά? (Ρωτάω πολλά?)

Θέλω να είμαι ακριβής σε αυτό το βίντεο γιαυτό ρωτάω.

Ένα δρομολόγιο που βρήκα που με "βολεύει" είναι το: Σίφνος - Σέριφος - Πειραιάς, που έκανε το Αδαμάντιος Κοραής του Βεντούρη πρόσφατα. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν αυτό είναι το σωστό.


Το τηλεκατευθυνόμενο "Πήγασος".
Pegasus Ventouris.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το EXPRESS PEGASUS στης 27-12-2009.


ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 27-12-2009 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο πριν απο λίγο έφυγε απο το ΝΜΔ με προορισμό το Βόλο, όπως λέει το AIS του.

----------


## sparti

Καλη αρχη να εχει η πηγασαρα και καλα ταξιδι στο πληρωμα

----------


## M.D.I

> Καλη αρχη να εχει η πηγασαρα και καλα ταξιδι στο πληρωμα


Αγαπημενο πλοιο.Καλα ταξιδια στο πληρωμα του και ειδικα στον Πλοιαρχο και τον Α Μηχανικο.Ευχομαι ολα να τους πανε καλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το υπέροχο EXPRESS PEGASUS φωτογραφημένο στις 01-07-2010 απο τον Αγιόκαμπο. 
Χαρισμένο σε Espresso Venezia & Express Pegasus (λόγο nickname) και σε όλους εσας τους φίλους του.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 11 01-07-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Αγαπημενο πλοιο.Καλα ταξιδια στο πληρωμα του και ειδικα στον Πλοιαρχο και τον Α Μηχανικο.Ευχομαι ολα να τους πανε καλα.


Χωρίς παραπάνω λόγια

IMG_7772.JPG 

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε M.D.I και Express pigasos

----------


## giorgos_249

*skiathos.jpg                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Και μια σημερινή, στον όμορφο Βόλο.....Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη, σε όλους τους φίλους του πραγματικά ωραίου αυτού σκαριού.....Μεγαλεία σήμερα, 3 ποστάλια μαζί εχει να δεί ο Βόλος πολλά χρόνια.......*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ποιός είναι άραγε ο λόγος που πήγε το πλοίο στον Βόλο ??? Σε μόλις πέντε ημέρες σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα ξεκινάει δρομολόγια από Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο. Δεν θα ήταν πιό λογικό να πήγαινε κατευθείαν εκεί αποφεύγοντας και τα παραπάνω μίλια - πετρέλαια ???

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ποιός είναι άραγε ο λόγος που πήγε το πλοίο στον Βόλο ??? Σε μόλις πέντε ημέρες σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα ξεκινάει δρομολόγια από Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο. Δεν θα ήταν πιό λογικό να πήγαινε κατευθείαν εκεί αποφεύγοντας και τα παραπάνω μίλια - πετρέλαια ???


Σύμφωνα με το openeas.gr θα κάνει απο αυριο μεχρι την Πέμπτη δρομολόγια Βόλος - Σποράδες

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Με την πρώτη ανάγνωση, υπέθεσα ότι ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ θα .....προετοίμαζε αυτές τις τέσσερις ημέρες το έδαφος για το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ, θα έκανε δηλαδή δρομολόγια μαζί με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ. Αλλά από ότι βλέπω στο openseas το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ μένει μέχρι και την Πέμπτη εκτός δρομολογίων.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Βασικά, δε μπορεί να πάει Αγιο Κωσταντίνο απευθείας, χωρίς να περάσει από την είσοδο του Παγασητικού......Δε μπορεί να πάει από Χαλκίδα. Ετσι λοιπόν , τα τελευταία χρόνια κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνει Αγιο Κωσταντίνο το Μάιο, αλλά και όταν κατεβαίνει το Σεπτέβριο Πειραιά, περνά από το Βόλο και κάνει 5-6 δρομολόγια στη θέση του Σκιάθος. Γίνεται από χρόνια αυτό, χωρίς να έχω καταλάβει τι σκοπό έχει, ίσως για να ξεκουράζεται το πλήρωμα του Σκιάθος.....*

----------


## aprovatianos

P1030105.JPGP1030108.jpgΚαι δυο σημερινες απο εμενα! Για ολους τους φιλους που εχουν ποσταρει απο πανω,και ιδιαιτερα στους Γιωργηδες και στον Παντελη!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μιχάλη είσαι Βόλο;;  Πολύ όμορφες ! Στην πρώτη μάλιστα (από την Πορταριά να υποθέσω τραβηγμένη;; Πάντως από το Πήλιο σίγουρα  ) φαίνεται και η σχολή μου, καθώς και οι υπόλοιπες πολυτεχνικές σχολές ( Χωροταξίας / Μηχανολόγων / Αρχιτεκτονικής - και το τμήμα μου -Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ) του Βόλου. Είναι τέρμα δεξιά, μέσα στα πεύκα, απέναντι από την πλώρη του άλλου πλοίου, διακρίνονται απλά... Το άλλο πλοίο που φαίνεται στο λιμάνι, είναι το κόττερο του βασιλιά της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, που είχε παρατημένο στο Βόλο πολλά χρόνια, έφυγε για κάποιο διάστημα, και ξαναήρθε ένα απόγευμα του Νοέμβρη,  και από τότε είναι εκεί δεμένο....   (Αν θα είσαι και τις επόμενες μέρες (αύριο δε μπορώ λόγω διαβάσματος όμως, από Τρίτη κ μετά ) , στείλε ένα μήνυμα να κάνουμε καμιά βόλτα, να σου δείξω μερικά ωραία καραβολατρικά μέρη .....  )  *

----------


## aprovatianos

> *Μιχάλη είσαι Βόλο;;  Πολύ όμορφες ! Στην πρώτη μάλιστα (από την Πορταριά να υποθέσω τραβηγμένη;; Πάντως από το Πήλιο σίγουρα  ) φαίνεται και η σχολή μου, καθώς και οι υπόλοιπες πολυτεχνικές σχολές ( Χωροταξίας / Μηχανολόγων / Αρχιτεκτονικής - και το τμήμα μου -Πολιτικών Μηχανικών ) του Βόλου. Είναι τέρμα δεξιά, μέσα στα πεύκα, απέναντι από την πλώρη του άλλου πλοίου, διακρίνονται απλά... Το άλλο πλοίο που φαίνεται στο λιμάνι, είναι το κόττερο του βασιλιά της Σαουδικής Αραβίας, που είχε παρατημένο στο Βόλο πολλά χρόνια, έφυγε για κάποιο διάστημα, και ξαναήρθε ένα απόγευμα του Νοέμβρη,  και από τότε είναι εκεί δεμένο....   (Αν θα είσαι και τις επόμενες μέρες (αύριο δε μπορώ λόγω διαβάσματος όμως, από Τρίτη κ μετά ) , στείλε ένα μήνυμα να κάνουμε καμιά βόλτα, να σου δείξω μερικά ωραία καραβολατρικά μέρη .....  )  *


Καλε μου φιλε πριν απο 1 περιπου ωρα εφτασα Αθηνα!!Η πρωτη φωτο οντως ειναι απο το πηλιο,οπου και επαθα σοκ απο την ΘΕΑ!! Το βαπορι,που το ειδα ζωντανα πρωτη φορα,ειναι πανεμορφο!!! Απο τα πιο ερωτευσιμα σκαρια που εχω δει!!! Σ'ευχαριστω και για της πληροφοριες σχετικα με τις φωτο μου,και θα τα πουμε Ραφηνα!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Είναι όντως φοβερά εκεί πάνω, όλα τα χωριά ! Πορταριά και Μακρυνίτσα έχουν φοβερή θέα στο Βόλο , τα Χάνια είναι το μόνο χιονοδρομικό κέντρο που κάνεις σκι με θέα θάλασσα , μετά από την άλλη πλευρά χωριά όπως Τσαγκαράδα, Μυλοπόταμος, Χορευτό κτλπ πανέμορφα και καταπράσινα, αλλά δεν έχουν τέτοια θέα γιατί είναι σχεδόν παραθαλάσσια..... Ας δούμε τον Πήγασο, σε μια απογευματινή άφιξη, στο Βόλο πριν λίγο καιρό, και μια φώτο που έχω ξανανεβάσει, από ένα ταξίδι που είχα κάνει μαζί του το Μάρτιο..... Β Α Π Ο Ρ Ι , όχι αστεία ! Αυτό το πλοίο ήταν για Κυκλάδες πολύ άνετα...... 2 φώτος για σένα και όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοιου :                                                                                                                                                                                          IMGP6026.jpgIMGP6322.jpg*

----------


## aprovatianos

Γιωργο και εγω μολις το ειδα, το ζηλεψα!! Θα ηθελα να κανει ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονια!!

----------


## rafina-lines

> Θα ηθελα να κανει ΑνδροΤηνοΜυκονια!!


Σε καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, Μιχάλη μου!!! Πολλές φορές το' χω ονειρευτεί αυτό που λες, αν και δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να το δω live το καράβι... Να έφευγε πια η Πόπη που δεν κάνει τίποτα πλέον, και να ερχόταν στη θέση της ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Φαντάζεσαι?? Πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς.............. Αυτά είναι! Αλήθεια, οι Στεφάνου το' χουν σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό?? Μακάρι...   :Pride:

----------


## thanos75

> Σε καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, Μιχάλη μου!!! Πολλές φορές το' χω ονειρευτεί αυτό που λες, αν και δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να το δω live το καράβι... Να έφευγε πια η Πόπη που δεν κάνει τίποτα πλέον, και να ερχόταν στη θέση της ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Φαντάζεσαι?? Πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς.............. Αυτά είναι! Αλήθεια, οι Στεφάνου το' χουν σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό?? Μακάρι...


Φιλαράκια μου καλά...όντως το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είναι ένα από τα πιο κομψά σκαριά που πλέουν στις θάλασσές μας.  Πέρσι ταξίδεψα για πρώτη φορά μαζί του από ¶γιο Κων/νο για Σκόπελο και πιστέψτε με το ταξίδι μαζί του είναι από τις πιο ωραίες καραβολατρικές εμπειρίες-μεγάλα καταστρώματα, ωραία περατζάδα στην πλώρη και ατέλειωτο άραγμα εκεί.  Ένα  πλοίο κόσμημα που ταιριάζει σε πολλές γραμμές.  Πάντως λόγω του ότι δεν έχει πολύ δρόμο, καθώς και του ότι σε κάποιο σημεία στα σαλόνια φαίνεται κάπως η παλαιότητα του, πιστεύω πως έτσι και ερχόνταν Ανδροτηνομυκονία δεν θα το εκτιμούσαν ιδιαίτερα οι κάπως πιο "κακομαθημένοι" επιβάτες της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής - δεδομένης και της ύπαρξης του ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΥ και του SUPERFERRY.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση θεωρώ πως ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ είναι ένα πλοίο με το οποίο κάθε καραβολάτρης αξίζει να ταξιδέψει- ειδικά για διακοπές

----------


## thanos75

> P1030105.JPGP1030108.jpgΚαι δυο σημερινες απο εμενα! Για ολους τους φιλους που εχουν ποσταρει απο πανω,και ιδιαιτερα στους Γιωργηδες και στον Παντελη!!


Εξαιρετικές φωτος φίλε μου Μιχάλη..ειδικά η πρώτη από το Πήλιο.  Λατρεύω τη συγκεκριμένη πλευρά του Πηλίου και ειδικά τη Μακρυνίτσα (από τα πιο ωραία χωριά ίσως όλης της Ελλάδος)

----------


## aprovatianos

> Σε καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, Μιχάλη μου!!! Πολλές φορές το' χω ονειρευτεί αυτό που λες, αν και δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να το δω live το καράβι... Να έφευγε πια η Πόπη που δεν κάνει τίποτα πλέον, και να ερχόταν στη θέση της ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Φαντάζεσαι?? Πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς.............. Αυτά είναι! Αλήθεια, οι Στεφάνου το' χουν σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό?? Μακάρι...


Μπα,δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση Αρη μου!! Τα αδερφια Στεφανου εχουν βαλει αλλους στοχους για την γραμμη!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Σε καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ, Μιχάλη μου!!! Πολλές φορές το' χω ονειρευτεί αυτό που λες, αν και δεν έχω καταφέρει ποτέ να το δω live το καράβι... Να έφευγε πια η Πόπη που δεν κάνει τίποτα πλέον, και να ερχόταν στη θέση της ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Φαντάζεσαι?? Πςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς.............. Αυτά είναι! Αλήθεια, οι Στεφάνου το' χουν σκεφτεί ποτέ αυτό?? Μακάρι...


 *Εχεις όμως μια ας το πω <<μανία>> να φύγει ντε και καλά η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ από τη Ραφήνα Ρε ¶ρη..... Γιατί έτσι ;;   Εγώ που τα έχω ταξιδέψει και τα δύο, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι η Πηνελόπη είναι αρκετά καλύτερη, από πολλές απόψεις...... απλά θέλει συντήρηση.....
*

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Εχεις όμως μια ας το πω <<μανία>> να φύγει ντε και καλά η ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ από τη Ραφήνα Ρε ¶ρη..... Γιατί έτσι ;;   Εγώ που τα έχω ταξιδέψει και τα δύο, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι η Πηνελόπη είναι αρκετά καλύτερη, από πολλές απόψεις...... απλά θέλει συντήρηση.....
> *


Χα-χα!!! Μπορεί, ίσως να την έχω αυτή τη μανία, Γιωργάρα!!! Βασικά εντάξει, τώρα ίσως βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος, αλλά αυτό το "καλύτερη" που λες "από πολλές απόψεις", νομίζω δεν αρκεί πλέον... Κι ο κόσμος το δείχνει. Στα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε έφερνε επιβάτες μόνο από groups κι άντε καμιά 20αριά αμάξια. Φορτηγά δε, μην το συζητάς καθόλου! Από 0 ως 1 κυμαίνονταν οι πληρότητες σε φορτηγά. Έβλεπες παραδίπλα το FERRY με 15 λεπτά διαφορά (η οποία διαφορά έπρεπε να είναι μισάωρο, αλλά πια ακόμη κι η ταχύτητα έχει πέσει) να είναι πίτα! Κι επιπλέον λες "θέλει συντήρηση". Ποιος θα την κάνει και με τι λεφτά?? Για να γίνει το πλοίο που ήταν μόλις πριν δύο χρόνια θέλει ένα σκασμό κεφάλαια! Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα το πλοίο είναι φάντασμα του εαυτού του. Ποιος θα τα δώσει αυτά τα λεφτά για να κερδίσει τι?? Και στην τελική, πιστεύεις πως αν φύγει το πλοίο, δε θα καλυφτεί η θέση?? Την άλλη μέρα θα γίνει αυτό!!! Αλλά εδώ δεν είναι το θέμα της Πόπης, ζητώ συγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος, πάμε παρακάτω τώρα, κι αυτά τα λέμε αλλού και άλλη φορά...

----------


## pantelis2009

EXPRESS PEGASUS το Μάιο του 2011 έκανε το μπανάκι του στη μεγάλη του Βασιλειάδη.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 24 09-05-2011.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Χα-χα!!! Μπορεί, ίσως να την έχω αυτή τη μανία, Γιωργάρα!!! Βασικά εντάξει, τώρα ίσως βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος, αλλά αυτό το "καλύτερη" που λες "από πολλές απόψεις", νομίζω δεν αρκεί πλέον... Κι ο κόσμος το δείχνει. Στα τελευταία δρομολόγια που έκανε έφερνε επιβάτες μόνο από groups κι άντε καμιά 20αριά αμάξια. Φορτηγά δε, μην το συζητάς καθόλου! Από 0 ως 1 κυμαίνονταν οι πληρότητες σε φορτηγά. Έβλεπες παραδίπλα το FERRY με 15 λεπτά διαφορά (η οποία διαφορά έπρεπε να είναι μισάωρο, αλλά πια ακόμη κι η ταχύτητα έχει πέσει) να είναι πίτα! Κι επιπλέον λες "θέλει συντήρηση". Ποιος θα την κάνει και με τι λεφτά?? Για να γίνει το πλοίο που ήταν μόλις πριν δύο χρόνια θέλει ένα σκασμό κεφάλαια! Έτσι όπως είναι τώρα το πλοίο είναι φάντασμα του εαυτού του. Ποιος θα τα δώσει αυτά τα λεφτά για να κερδίσει τι?? Και στην τελική, πιστεύεις πως αν φύγει το πλοίο, δε θα καλυφτεί η θέση?? Την άλλη μέρα θα γίνει αυτό!!! Αλλά εδώ δεν είναι το θέμα της Πόπης, ζητώ συγνώμη για το εκτός θέματος, πάμε παρακάτω τώρα, κι αυτά τα λέμε αλλού και άλλη φορά...


 * Καταρχήν υπάρχει και η συναισθηματική αξία.... Μια ραφήνα χωρίς ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ και ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΡΥ θα είναι εντελώς διαφορετική, ας έρθει ό,τι θέλει, το κενό δεν καλύπτεται.... Επειτα καλά αυτά που λες, αλλά σου διαφεύγουν πάρα πολλά.... Ένα εξ αυτών είναι ότι αν πχ φύγει το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ, θα μείνουν 2 εταιρείες στα πρωινά δρομολόγια, και 2 εταιρείες στη Ραφήνα γενικότερα..... Με μια κοινοπραξία μεταξύ τους, το εισιτήριο για ¶νδρο θα πάει στα 18 ευρώ άνετα.... ! Θα πάμε σε καταστάσεις μονοπωλίου.... Δεύτερον , ΟΧΙ , δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να θέλει να δρομολογήσει πλοίο στη ραφήνα, ΤΩΡΑ που μιλάμε..... ΟΛΑ περί νέου του Παναγιωτάκη, περί νέου του Στεφάνου, περί PRINCESS T  κτλπ είναι ΦΗΜΕΣ.....Δεν είναι λοιπόν τόσο απλά τα πράγματα όπως τα λες, <<ας φύγει η πηνελόπη και θα έρθει κάποιο οποιοδήποτε, μην κάθεται και μας πιάνει το χώρο....>>......Και αυτά τα λέω ΕΓΩ, που γεννήθηκα με ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α στη Ραφήνα, και τώρα είμαι φοιτητής ! Που κατά πολλούς θα έπρεπε , και εγώ και άλλοι της ηλικίας μου, να λέμε  << να έρθει και κάτι άλλο...>> ...
*

----------


## sylver23

Πηνελόπη Α.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS PEGASUS στη ροτα απο αντικυθηρα για κυθηρα με καιρο το 2008


kythira4-10-08 (101).jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ένα σύντομο βίντεο με στιγμιότυπα από το απολαυστικό ταξίδι με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ που έκανα στις 21-07-2013.*

----------


## iletal1

11/8/2013 στη Σκόπελο.

----------


## iletal1

11/8/2013 Σκόπελος

----------


## iletal1

11/8/2103 Σκόπελος

----------


## iletal1

11/8/2013 Σκόπελος

----------


## parianos

πολυ καλες οι φωτο σου....

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό σου φίλε iletal..Ποιος είναι πλοίαρχος στο ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ?

----------


## Cape P

CAPTAIN Στέλιοσ Περιστερακης

----------


## iletal1

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.... έχω πάρα πολλές πολλές φωτό και βιντεάκια  ακόμα ,  από το ταξίδι μου αυτό... και φοβάμαι ότι αν αρχίσω να ανεβάζω δεν θα σταματάω με τίποτα και θα γίνω κουραστικός.....
Απλά σας αφιερώνω αυτές για τα καλά σας λόγια και θα έχω και συνέχεια...

----------


## sylver23

Αν ανεβαίνουν με μέτρο  φυσικά και δεν θα γίνεις κουραστικός. Από το ξενοδοχειακό να δούμε και τις αλλαγές έχεις τίποτα;

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

κατευθύνεται αυτήν την ώρα προς Πειραιά ....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Κι απ' ότι φαίνεται απ' το ais το πλοίο έδεσε στο Ν.Μ.Δ.

----------


## Eng

Με το τελειωμα της θητειας του στις Β.Σπ. για φετος (φανταζομαι...) εχω να πως πως πηγε παρα πολυ καλα, παντα συνεπης και ηταν ο μονος καπετανιος που του εκανε μανουβρα μεσα στο λιμανι της Σκοπελου. Συγχαρητηρια και ας ελπισουμε να το ξαναδουμε μεχρι το χειμωνα αν οχι την αλλη χρονια.

----------


## πειρατικος

υπαρχει περιπτωση να ερθει το πλοιο,στην ικαρια-σαμο,μεσα στον χειμωνα;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η Πηγασάρα, πριν από λίγες ημέρες στη Δραπετσώνα!

DSCN1972.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Εχει κανεις καμμιά φωτό όταν τα καταστρώματα του ήταν πράσινα?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ESPRESSO VENEZIA κατα τη στιγμη της καθελκυσεως στα ναυπηγεια Cantiere Navale Luigi Orlando di Livorno στις 22-01-1977 απο το NAVI E ARMATORI

1392124610.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Κ.Θωκταρίδης, όταν βρέθηκε στο Γαϊδουρονήσι κοντά στον πληγωμένο Πήγασο.

photo.jpg

----------


## Eng

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ! Σπανια φωτο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα σπανια!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ_ σε χθεσινή φωτό από τον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0093.jpg
_03/05/2014_

Δεμένο από τον Σεπτέμβρη εκεί, και η φετινή του δρομολόγηση από Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο για Σποράδες είναι προγραμματισμένη για τις 4 Ιουλίου (έως 7 Σεπτεμβρίου). Ένα μήνα λιγότερο δηλαδή από την περυσινή του δρομολόγηση (είχε ξεκινήσει Ιούνιο), και να δούμε πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξει, να μένει δηλαδή παροπλισμένο επί δεκάμηνο και να ταξιδεύει μόνο για δύο - τρεις μήνες το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ αποπλπους απο το λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι  του 1996

_Pegasus Piraeus 1996.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 17 έως τις 19 Ιουνίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αγαπημένο πλοίο αναχώρησε χθες βράδυ από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, και αυτήν την ώρα καταπλέει στο "λιμάνι" του Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου.

----------


## leo85

Εχθές το απόγευμα λίγο πριν φύγει..

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 28-6-2014 01.gif

----------


## Giannis G.

Και εδώ μόλις έφυγε..
DSCN6446.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EXPRESS PEGASUS στις 23-06-2014 φωτογραφημένο από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ, στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας που ήταν.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 64 23-06-2014.jpg

----------


## captain sot

Το πλοίο γιατί δεν εκτέλεσε σήμερα το καθιερωμένο του δορμολόγιο πρός τις Σποράδες;

----------


## despo

> Το πλοίο γιατί δεν εκτέλεσε σήμερα το καθιερωμένο του δορμολόγιο πρός τις Σποράδες;


Στις 4 το απόγευμα έχει αναχώρηση !

----------


## captain sot

Στις 10 δεν είχε αναχώρηση;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Στις 10 δεν είχε αναχώρηση;;


Αντιμετώπισε κάποια δυσλειτουργία με την άγκυρά του, γι' αυτό και υπήρξε καθυστέρηση.

----------


## captain sot

Φωτογραφίες του πλοίου φέτος από το ταξίδι μου στη Σκιάθο
Εδώ από Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο για Σκιάθο:
DSC03324.jpgDSC03316.jpg
DSC03313.jpgDSC03317.jpg

Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο post

----------


## captain sot

Εδώ στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου:

DSC03445.jpgDSC03448.jpgDSC03449.jpg

----------


## captain sot

Και τέλος κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού για Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο:

DSC03450.jpgDSC03453.jpgDSC03458.jpgDSC03463.jpgDSC03455.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αφού ολοκλήρωσε εχθές τα δρομολόγια του στης Σποράδες, απέπλευσε κατά τις 23.00 μ.μ από Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο με προορισμό τον Πειραιά, όπως γράφει στο AIS του. Τώρα είναι ανοικτά από την Ανάβυσσο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού πήγε στην Ε1 (προφανώς περίμενε να φύγει το Άρτεμις) το απόγευμα ήλθε και έδεσε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου. 
Εμείς που πίναμε ουζάκια στα Σελήνια (Αλίδρομος και πάσης Ελλάδος) το είδαμε ανάμεσα Ψυτάλλεια-Κυνόσουρα αλλά.......δεν προλάβαμε φωτο. Έτσι μάθαμε από το leo85 ότι πήγε στα Αμπελάκια.........και να η απόδειξη.  :Fat: 

EXPRESS PEGASUS 65 08-09-2014.jpg
Όπως βλέπετε ακόμη το πλήρωμα είναι στο ντοκ δίπλα στο πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωχ....... Όχι μόνο πήγε Σαλαμίνα αντί γαι μόλο Δραπετσώνας όπου ξεχειμώνιαζε τα τελευταία τουλάχιστον χρόνια, όχι μόνο έδεσε στη θέση που ήταν το σχωρεμένο OCEAN LIFE, αλλά και όπως ήταν εκείνο δεμένο, με την πλώρη δηλαδή προς την στεριά....... Κακά τα σημάδια........

----------


## kythnos

Ένα καράβι που από επιλογή το έκαναν να λειτουργεί 2 μήνες το χρόνο και να μπορεί να δουλέψει σε λίγες γραμμές...άραγε υπάρχουν πολλά καράβια στην Ελλάδα πια που μπορούν να προσφέρουν όλο τον χρόνο και για αυτό το οδήγησαν σε αυτή την επιλογή η συμφέρει καλύτερα να τα αρπάζουμε σαν τα ταχύπλοα και μετά δέσιμο...  με προβληματίζει αυτή η κατάσταση γιατί τα πλοία είναι η πνοή για τα νησιά ειδικά τον χειμώνα που τα θυμούνται μόνο οι κάτοικοι τους...

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι σημερινές πληροφορίες που μου ήλθαν λένε ότι θα μείνει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου έως το Μάρτιο και μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα περιμένουν και το HELLENIC WIND.

----------


## rafina-lines

Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ πιστεύω θα ήταν ιδανικό για τη δική μας γραμμή της ΑΤΜνίας, τώρα μάλιστα που λείπει και το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ. Μια σκέψη κάνω βέβαια, μην πει κανείς ότι πρόκειται να γίνει κάτι...  :Wink:

----------


## kalypso

αν και πίναμε τα ουζάκια κατι προλάβαμε Παντελή....(τουλάχιστον εστιάσαμε σωστά)...!!
DSC_10.jpgDSC_1031.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εσύ πρόλαβες γιατί εγώ .................  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## Παπας Μηλος

> Οι σημερινές πληροφορίες που μου ήλθαν λένε ότι θα μείνει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου έως το Μάρτιο και μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα περιμένουν και το HELLENIC WIND.


ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ ΝΑΥΤΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΠΟΥΣ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΔΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΩΝ. ΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ 26 ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 1Η ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΛΙΜΕΡΙΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΥΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.

----------


## kythnos

Με το καλό να μας έρθει ο βάπορας και ελπίζουμε να κάνει επιτυχημένη παρουσία όπως έκανε τα χρόνια που εξυπηρετούσε την γραμμή...Θα του προσθέσουν καμπίνες;

----------


## nikos4

Ελπιζω να μπει ο Πήγασος , γιατί κάτι ακούγεται και το Διονύσιο Σολωμό..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στο λιμανι της Σεριφου το καλοκαιρι του 1996

_Serifos 1996.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> _ Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στο λιμανι της Σεριφου το καλοκαιρι του 1996
> 
> _Serifos 1996.jpg


Πανέμορφο!
Σε ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο!

----------


## thanos75

> _ Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στο λιμανι της Σεριφου το καλοκαιρι του 1996
> 
> _Serifos 1996.jpg


 Σύντομα θα ξανααρμενίζει σε αυτά τα πολύ αγαπημένα του λημέρια :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αν και η γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ (21/10ου) για την ετήσια δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες από 1η/11ου ήταν θετική, το _ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στην ίδια θέση "παροπλισμού" στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αν και η γνωμοδότηση του ΣΑΣ (21/10ου) για την ετήσια δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες από 1η/11ου ήταν θετική, το _ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει στην ίδια θέση "παροπλισμού" στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.


Σήμερα το μεσημέρι κατά τις 16.00 μ.μ έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς με τη βοήθεια των P/K Έκτωρ και Μεγαλόχαρη VI και πήγε στο ΝΜΔ. 
Εδώ στις 08/09/2014 όταν ήταν στα Αμπελάκια - Σαλαμίνας.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 66 08-09-2014.jpg

----------


## captain sot

Το πλοίο τελικά θα δρομολογηθεί φέτος; Δεν το βλέπω στα δρομολόγια της εταιρίας από Αγ Κων/νο για Σποράδες.

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

H άφιξη στον Πειραιά του ΙΟΝΙΣ, μπορεί να σηματοδοτήσει αλλαγές στα πλάνα της HSW για τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ. Απομένει να δούμε τι μέλλει γενέσθαι....

----------


## evaggelos

μετα την ελευση του ιονις και μετα του διονισιου σολομου στον πειραια το ετοιμαζουν για πορο κυλινη και ζακυνθο κυλινη.  επισεις καταθετη ετιση στο επομενο σας και η αγουδημος για πατρα σαμη ιθακη.  χαλαει ο κοσμος με αυτές τις ειδήσεις τωρα τρεις μερες στην κεφαλονια. αα να μην ξεχασκαι το εξπρες σαντορινη μαζη με το πηγασος.

----------


## noulos

> μετα την ελευση του ιονις και μετα του διονισιου σολομου στον πειραια το ετοιμαζουν για πορο κυλινη και ζακυνθο κυλινη.  επισεις καταθετη ετιση στο επομενο σας και η αγουδημος για πατρα σαμη ιθακη.  χαλαει ο κοσμος με αυτές τις ειδήσεις τωρα τρεις μερες στην κεφαλονια. αα να μην ξεχασκαι το εξπρες σαντορινη μαζη με το πηγασος.


Ποιός Αγούδιμος και με ποιο πλοίο;;;

----------


## SteliosK

> Ποιός Αγούδιμος και με ποιο πλοίο;;;


Σύμφωνα με *αυτό* που διαβάσαμε βλέπουμε στον Α/Α 8 το Ionian Spirit για τη γραμμή Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ιθάκη.

----------


## nim

μα το ionian spirit δεν ειναι κατσχεμενο στο brindisi ?

----------


## noulos

Καλά, το ότι δηλώθηκε δεν λέει και πολλά!

----------


## mastrokostas

Στον νέο μόλο και με αρκετό αέρα ,εχει μπλέξει την δεξιά Άγκυρα με την αριστερή του Lucky Star ,και εδω και δυο ώρες προσπαθεί να νεταρει !

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Στον νέο μόλο και με αρκετό αέρα ,εχει μπλέξει την δεξιά Άγκυρα με την αριστερή του Lucky Star ,και εδω και δυο ώρες προσπαθεί να νεταρει !


Απ' ότι φαίνεται ξεμπλέχτηκε η άγκυρά του και αυτή τη στιγμή έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό - ξεμούδιασμα στον Σαρωνικό. Ας γράψουμε και στο θέμα του τα έκτακτα δρομολόγια που θα εκτελέσει από αύριο στη γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας.

Δευτέρα 9/3: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ

Τρίτη 10/3: Βαθύ (16:00) - Καρλόβασι - Φούρνοι - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Πειραιάς

Τετάρτη 11/3: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Εύδηλος - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ

Πέμπτη 12/3: Βαθύ (16:00) - Καρλόβασι - Εύδηλος - Πειραιάς

Παρασκευή 13/3: Πειραιάς (13:00) - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Καρλόβασι - Βαθύ

Κυριακή 15/3: Βαθύ (16:00) - Καρλόβασι - Φούρνοι - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Πειραιάς

----------


## mastrokostas

Καλα ταξιδια να εχουν οι φιλοι μας ,και καλες θαλασσες !

----------


## despo

Το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο κάνει σήμερα το πλοίο στο σύντομο πέρασμά του απο τη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου. Φήμες ομως υπάρχουν οτι ανάλογα με τις εξελίξεις στη ΝΕΛ, ισως μονιμοποιηθεί την περίοδο του καλοκαιριού, αφου μεχρι τώρα δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί πουθενά σε δρομολόγια, αλλά φυσικά και μόνο του το Ν. Μύκονος δεν μπορεί να βγάλει την κίνηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πόσα κρεβάτια έχει κ μπορεί να κάνει Ικαροσαμία;

----------


## speedrunner

> Πόσα κρεβάτια έχει κ μπορεί να κάνει Ικαροσαμία;


Δεν έχει καθόλου κρεβάτια, και δεν χρειάζεται για να κάνει την Ικαροσαμία καθώς είναι ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση και όχι επιδοτούμενη γραμμή για να χρειάζεται κάποιο ελάχιστο αριθμό κρεβατιών!!!!

----------


## despo

Αν πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου, θα κάνει μόνο ημερήσια δρομολόγια, οπότε δεν χρειάζονται κρεβάτια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν έχει καθόλου κρεβάτια, και δεν χρειάζεται για να κάνει την Ικαροσαμία καθώς είναι ελεύθερη δρομολόγηση και όχι επιδοτούμενη γραμμή για να χρειάζεται κάποιο ελάχιστο αριθμό κρεβατιών!!!!


Κάπου πιό πίσω λέγαμε ότι το βαπόρι σαν ημερόπλοιο δεν κάνει γιά Ικαροσαμία.Εγώ δεν ήμουν σίγουρος εάν έχει ελάχιστα ή καθόλου κ δεν αναφέρομαι στο τυπικό μέρος εάν απαιτείται να έχει ή όχι κρεβάτια.Είναι μιά γραμμή που έστω κ με την κρίση 10 άνθρωποι μπορεί να θέλουν καμπίνα.Θα μου πεις από ολότελα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν πρόκειται να δρομολογηθεί στη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου, θα κάνει μόνο ημερήσια δρομολόγια, οπότε δεν χρειάζονται κρεβάτια.


Aυτό που έκανε ως τώρα εκτάκτως,είχε κ νύχτα.

----------


## despo

> Aυτό που έκανε ως τώρα εκτάκτως,είχε κ νύχτα.


Eνταξει, επιανε και κάποια νυχτερινά, αλλά η πλειοψηφία πάει στο κατάστρωμα ελλείψει χρημάτων :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το βράδυ στις 21.00 μ.μ έφυγε από Βόλο και τώρα είναι ανοικτά από τον Άλιμο για Πειραιά. Σε ποιά γραμμή θα μπει ...τώρα!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 8 έως τις 13 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στις 25 & 26 Μαΐου ο Πήγασος θα ανοίξει ξανά τα φτερά του πετώντας πάνω απ' τα γνώριμα νερά του Ικάριου για ένα και μόνο δρομολόγιο προς Ικαρία, Φούρνους & Σάμο.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

γιατί "για ένα και μόνο" ;;
Και μετά;;;
ξανά ΝΜΔ μέχρι τον Ιούλιο, μπας και πάει αγ. κων/νο για κανα μήνα;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> γιατί "για ένα και μόνο" ;;
> Και μετά;;;
> ξανά ΝΜΔ μέχρι τον Ιούλιο, μπας και πάει αγ. κων/νο για κανα μήνα;;


Φάνη, λέω για ένα και μόνο δρομολόγιο, εννοώντας την παρουσία του στη γραμμή της ΙκαροΣαμίας, όπου θα αντικαταστήσει για δύο ημέρες το Νήσος Μύκονος το οποίο με τη σειρά του θα βγει εκτός δρομολογίων για τα τελικά ρετουσαρίσματα πριν την μάχη του καλοκαιριού. Λογικά η εταιρεία δεν θα το αφήσει ανενεργό.

----------


## despo

Τελικά αυτό θα πάει στη γραμμή Αγιου Κωνσταντίνου - Σποράδων απο 29/5.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

Σάς ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## thanos75

Φημολογείται ότι το πλοίο θα αναλάβει την άγονη από Λαύριο προς Λήμνο, εάν τελικά η νελ κηρυχθεί εκπτωτη. Τώρα βέβαια θα μου πειτε ότι πριν κανένα μήνα μιλουσαν κ για τον Πρέβελη. Οψόμεθα λοιπόν αν κ νομίζω πως το σενάριο να αναλάβει τη γραμμή η hsw είναι πιθανότερο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φημολογείται ότι το πλοίο θα αναλάβει την άγονη από Λαύριο προς Λήμνο, εάν τελικά η νελ κηρυχθεί εκπτωτη.


Ε, καιρός είναι πια να ομορφύνει λίγο και το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου !!! Προς το παρόν το πλοίο παραμένει και περιμένει στον χώρο που τείνει να εξελιχθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια (δυστυχώς) ως "φυσικό του περιβάλλον", στον νέο μόλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0008.jpg
_01/05/2015_

----------


## despo

Πριν ακόμα ουσιαστικά δρομολογηθεί, έχει ηδη 'παρελάσει' απο τη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου, οπου θα κάνει 1 ακόμα δρομολόγιο. Υπήρξε φήμη οτι θα πήγαινε στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, έχει ηδη αναγγελθεί στο σύστημα κρατήσεων οτι θα κάνει αυτό τη γραμμή Αγιου Κωνσταντίνου - Σποράδων, ενω τώρα φημολογείται για τη γραμμή του Λαυρίου - Βόρειου Αιγαίου. Ομως χωρις ουτε 1 κρεβάτι πως θα πάει σε αυτή τη γραμμή ; Θα ταξειδεύει τη μέρα και τη νύχτα θα διανυκτερευει στα λιμάνια ; Σε μιά 'αβάπορη' ακτοπλοία τελικά τα ελάχιστα περισσευούμενα πλοία πάνε παντου !!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες αγαπητέ φίλε _despo_. 

Σημ. Θα μπορούσες μήπως σε παρακαλώ να διαγράψεις κάποια από τα Π.Μ. σου ??? Προσπαθώ την τελευταία εβδομάδα να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλά μου βγαίνει μήνυμα ότι έχεις συμπληρώσει τον αριθμό των πενήντα Π.Μ. που δικαιούσαι.

Sorry για το offtopic !!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Πριν ακόμα ουσιαστικά δρομολογηθεί, έχει ηδη 'παρελάσει' απο τη γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου, οπου θα κάνει 1 ακόμα δρομολόγιο. Υπήρξε φήμη οτι θα πήγαινε στη γραμμή των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων, έχει ηδη αναγγελθεί στο σύστημα κρατήσεων οτι θα κάνει αυτό τη γραμμή Αγιου Κωνσταντίνου - Σποράδων, ενω τώρα φημολογείται για τη γραμμή του Λαυρίου - Βόρειου Αιγαίου. Ομως χωρις ουτε 1 κρεβάτι πως θα πάει σε αυτή τη γραμμή ; Θα ταξειδεύει τη μέρα και τη νύχτα θα διανυκτερευει στα λιμάνια ; Σε μιά 'αβάπορη' ακτοπλοία τελικά τα ελάχιστα περισσευούμενα πλοία πάνε παντου !!


Αυτό ξαναπες το φίλε μου...η δουλειά να γίνεται έστω κ με ο,τι περισσεύει! Ωραίο πλοίο δε λέω, αλλά ίσως όχι κ το ιδανικότερο για αυτή τη γραμμή.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

εκαναν εγκλημα που του αφαιρεσαν τις καμπινες και το καταδικασαν σε ημεροπλοιο.Αυτο δυστυχως φαινεται απο το οτι το πλοιο δρομολογειται μονο 3 ηνες τον χρονο.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καταδικη για το πλοιο οι καμπινες.   
Ι.Σ. Βαρδυνογιαννης και Κ. Κληρονόμος θρυλικος συνδυασμός .

----------


## KABODETHS

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να ξαναμπούν καμπίνες..

----------


## lavriotis

http://www.forkeratea.com/2015/05/ex...edium=facebook

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί ήρθαν τα κρεβάτια και τα στρώματα.

----------


## despo

Αφου θα κάνουν ξανά καμπίνες, εγω καταλαβαίνω οτι σχεδιάζουν να το κρατήσουν το πλοίο για πολύ καιρό ακόμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο είναι ήδη ανεβασμένο από το πρωί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλά..... για ποιό λόγο ??? 

Επί δέκα ημέρες (8 - 18 Μαίου) βρισκόταν στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη στον Πειραιά. Μόλις χθες "έπεσε", και σήμερα "ανέβηκε" στη μεγάλη του Περάματος ???

Περίεργα πράγματα........

----------


## noulos

Χθες (20/05) βράδυ νομίζω το είδα στον ΝΜΔ. Δεν κόβω το κεφάλι μου οτί ήταν αυτό γιατί περνούσα από τον κεντρικό δρόμο, αλλά είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος.
Είχε μάλλιστα και κάποια μπλε φωτιστικά στο κατάστρωμα πίσω από τις βαρδιόλες.

----------


## leo85

Τη μια μέρα μπήκε και την άλλη μέρα βγήκε,για κάτι μικροδουλειές.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ 20-5-2015.gif

20-5-2015 4:00μμ.

----------


## fotis

Ρε παιδιά αφού η ΝΕΛ και οι θυγατρικες της κυρύσσονται σταδιακα έκπτωτες απο το ΣΑΣ στη μια μετά την άλλη γραμμή, γιατι δεν το βάζουν μια ώρα αρχίτερα στη γραμμή Λαυρίου Βορείου Αιγαίου? Η Λήμνος και ο ¶γιος Ευστράτιος έχουν ελλειπή σύνδεση με Αττική εδώ και μεγάλο διάστημα. Νομίζω στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ της Νάξου η εταιρεία πήρε την άδεια για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, αλλά αν είναι να χαθεί κι άλλο διάστημα, τοτε δεν υπάρχει νόημα ανακοινώσεων... Ας παραθέσει κατι πιο σίγουρο οποιος έχει νεώτερο! Μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, αλλά τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου είναι "ξεχασμένα" κάπως..

----------


## gpap2006

Λήμνος και Αη Στράτης τιμωρούνται για το αποτέλεσμα που έδωσαν στις τελευταίες εκλογές. Το ίδιο και Κασοκαρπαθία. Και ο νοών νοείτω

----------


## express adonis

οι γειτονες δεν μυριστηκαν την λημνο να βαλουν πλοιο για συνδεση με την ενδοχωρα τους να τρεχουν και να μην φτανουν ολοι μετα.....οξω η νελ ελεος πια και οι αλλαγες ονοματων που ντροπιαζουν την "παναγια".....τα βλεπω στο λαυριο ετοιμα για σαπισμα ταξιαρχη και ακουα σπιριτ και ακομα μιλαμε για νελ...ελεος....μας περνανε για χαζους αλλα δεν παει αλλο....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ εν πλω  στα νερα του  Σαρωνικου ενα ομορφο καλοκαιρινο πρωινο του 1999 εχοντας ροτα τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες

_1999.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Ρε παιδιά αφού η ΝΕΛ και οι θυγατρικες της κυρύσσονται σταδιακα έκπτωτες απο το ΣΑΣ στη μια μετά την άλλη γραμμή, γιατι δεν το βάζουν μια ώρα αρχίτερα στη γραμμή Λαυρίου Βορείου Αιγαίου? Η Λήμνος και ο ¶γιος Ευστράτιος έχουν ελλειπή σύνδεση με Αττική εδώ και μεγάλο διάστημα. Νομίζω στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ της Νάξου η εταιρεία πήρε την άδεια για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, αλλά αν είναι να χαθεί κι άλλο διάστημα, τοτε δεν υπάρχει νόημα ανακοινώσεων... Ας παραθέσει κατι πιο σίγουρο οποιος έχει νεώτερο! Μπορεί και να είμαι λάθος, αλλά τα νησιά του Βορείου Αιγαίου είναι "ξεχασμένα" κάπως..


Σήμερα έγιναν έμαθα και κινητοποιήσεις στον Αη-Στράτη κ η δήμαρχος (νεαροτατη μαλιστα) προανήγγειλε κλείσιμο δημοσίων υπηρεσιών εάν δεν υπάρξει λύση μεχρι τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> _Το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ εν πλω  στα νερα του  Σαρωνικου ενα ομορφο καλοκαιρινο πρωινο του 1999 εχοντας ροτα τις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες
> 
> _1999.jpg


Εγινε προσπεραση?Και αν ναι σε ποιο?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εγινε προσπεραση?Και αν ναι σε ποιο?


_To  ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ προσπερασε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη και νοσταλγικη φωτο μια ομορφης εποχης γεματη ασπρα καραβια....το θυμαμαι αυτο το ταξιδι που μου περιεγραφες φιλε TSS APOLLON απο οτι ελεγες ειχε περασει και το Μηλος Εξπρες με χρονο dt

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Και από πίσω να υποθέσω ο τοτε μπαμπούλας ''Ναιάς ΙΙ'' να πλησιάζει......

----------


## Giovanaut

Αύριο στις 09.00 το πλοίο ξεκινά από Λαύριο για Αη Στράτη Λήμνο Καβάλα με 4 πρωινά δρομολόγια κάθε Τρίτη Πέμπτη Σάββατο και Κυριακή. Καλή του αρχή.

----------


## giorgos....

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφόρηση φίλε Giovanaut!!

----------


## thanos75

> Αύριο στις 09.00 το πλοίο ξεκινά από Λαύριο για Αη Στράτη Λήμνο Καβάλα με 4 πρωινά δρομολόγια κάθε Τρίτη Πέμπτη Σάββατο και Κυριακή. Καλή του αρχή.


Στο site της εταιρίας έχουν αναρτηθεί τα πλήρη δρομολόγια του πλοιου. Είναι 4 την εβδομάδα κ όλα πρωινά με εξαίρεση κάποιες επιστροφές. Οι προσεγγίσεις στην Καβάλα εάν είδα καλά είναι 2....σε κάθε περίπτωση καλή αρχή στο όμορφο αυτό βαπορι αύριο

http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index....ogia/ne-aegean

----------


## geokou72a

3 ειναι προσεγγισεις στην Καβαλα οχι 2

----------


## basi

H απόσταση από Λαύριο - Αγιο Ευστράτιο είναι περίπου 130 νμ και ο χρόνος σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα 7.30 ώρες . Δηλαδή η ταχύτητα που υπολογίστηκε το δρομολόγιο είναι 17 κόμβοι και η απόσταση Αγίου Ευστρατίου - Λήμνου είναι 21 νμ και ο χρόνος 1.20 . 

Δεν ξέρω πως υπολογίζεται το δρομολόγιο , αλλά προφανώς ένα ΙΧ χρειάζεται περί την 1 ώρα από την Αθήνα στο Λαύριο και παραπάνω ένα φορτηγό .

Παλιότερα το δρομολόγιο αυτό , από την δεκαετία του 70 , γινόταν μέσω Κύμης και όχι μέσω Λαυρίου . Λογικό αφού ο Αγιος Ευστράτιος είναι λιγότερο από 70 μίλια από την Κύμη , δηλαδή το δρομολόγιο θα έβγαινε σε 4 ώρες αντί γιά 7,5 , και στην Λήμνο θα έφτανες στις 5,5 ώρες αντί γιά 9 ώρες .

Η διαφορά πλεύσιμου χρόνου , είναι χαώδης και το κόστος του δρομολογίου και της σπατάλης των χρημάτων των φορολογουμένων , επίσης χαώδης .
Ναυλολόγιο δεν έχει βγάλει μέχρι τώρα η HSW , οπότε δεν μπορούμε να δούμε τα κόστη γιά τους επιβάτες και τα αυτοκίνητα . Ακόμα και αν υπολογίσουμε ότι ένα ΙΧ γιά την διαδρομή Αθήνας - Κύμης θα κάνει 2.15 και ένα φορτηγό θα κάνει 2.45 , αυτή η διαφορά της 1 - 1.15 ώρας είναι πολύ λιγότερη των 3.30 ωρών που θέλει παραπάνω η θαλάσσια διαδρομή , με το ανάλογο κόστος . 

Θεωρώ ότι οι Λημνιοί θα έπρεπε να προτιμήσουν την Κύμη γιατί η δρομολόγηση ενός σχετικά γρήγορου συμβατικού πλοίου και η χρήση της ίδιας επιδότησης γιά μισή διαδρομή , θα οδηγούσε σε πολύ φτηνότερα εισιτήρια και σε αύξηση του τουρισμού σε αυτά τα νησιά .

----------


## despo

Το ναυλολόγιο έχει ως εξης στη γραμμή Λαυριο - Λημνος :
Κατάστρωμα/29,50 - Σαλόνι 35 - ΙΧ 88,50.
Απουσιάζει (μεχρι στιγμής) η προσφορά που παραδοσιακά η εταιρεία έχει σε ολες τις γραμμές δηλ. 19 το ατομο και 50 για το αυτοκινητο.

----------


## giorgos....

Πιστεύω οτι η Κύμη δεν θα βοηθούσε καθόλου καθώς κάποιος θα πρέπει να ξυπνήσει από πολύ νωρίς για να κάνει 2+ ώρες δρόμο μέχρι εκεί και άλλες τόσες ώρες οδήγηση και βράδυ στην εθνική μέχρι να πάει στο σπίτι του έχοντας υποστεί και την ταλαιπωρία του πολύωρου ταξιδιού.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το EXPRESS PEGASUS όσο .....φαινόταν, όταν στις 19-05-2015 είχε μπει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 67 19-05-2015.jpg

----------


## basi

> Πιστεύω οτι η Κύμη δεν θα βοηθούσε καθόλου καθώς κάποιος θα πρέπει να ξυπνήσει από πολύ νωρίς για να κάνει 2+ ώρες δρόμο μέχρι εκεί και άλλες τόσες ώρες οδήγηση και βράδυ στην εθνική μέχρι να πάει στο σπίτι του έχοντας υποστεί και την ταλαιπωρία του πολύωρου ταξιδιού.


Δεν χρειάζεται να ξυπνήσει νωρίς γιά την Κύμη . Το αντίθετο για να φύγει από το Λαύριο στις 9 πρέπει να φύγει από Αθήνα στις 7.30 για να έχει και μισή ώρα ανοχή στο δρομολόγιο .
Αν φύγει στις 8 από την Αθήνα , θα μπορεί να φύγει άνετα , με ανοχή πάνω από μισή ώρα, από την Κύμη στις 11 και να είναι στις 3 το μεσημέρι στον ¶γιο Ευστράτιο και στις 4.30 στην Λήμνο , αντί για 4.30 και 6.00 που φτάνει τώρα . Το ίδιο πιο ξεκούραστη θα είναι και η επιστροφή . 

Όσο για το ναυλολόγιο της Λήμνου για το δρομολόγιο των 150 νμ οι τιμές/νμ είναι 0,20 για το κατάστρωμα , 0,23 γιά το σαλόνι και 0,59 για το αμάξι . Για τα 90 νμ της απόστασης Κύμης -  Λήμνου το το κατάστρωμα στα 18 ¤ , το σαλόνι 20,70 και το αμάξι 53,10 .  Δηλαδή μιά 4μελής οικογένεια με δύο μικρά παιδιά  και αμάξι , θέλει  σήμερα για σαλόνι και αυτοκίνητο 3 Χ 35 + 88,50 = 193,50 ανά δρομολόγιο , δηλαδή γιά την μετακίνηση θέλει 387 ¤ και 120 χλμ γιά την διαδρομή Αθήνα-Λαύριο και επιστροφή .
Αντίθετα αν είχαμε τις τιμές της Κύμης τότε θα είχαμε 3 Χ 20,70 + 53,10 =  115,20 ανά δρομολόγιο και για την μετακίνηση 230,40 ¤ και 300 χλμ για την διαδρομή Αθήνα -  Κύμη και επιστροφή . Η διαφορά των 180 χλμ είναι 20 ¤ γιά αμάξι βενζίνης και 10 ¤ για αμάξι πετρέλαιο . Δηλαδή 140-150 ¤ κέρδος στα 250-270 ¤ που είναι το κόστος μετακίνησης . Πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά , που ίσως αύξανε τον τουρισμό της Λήμνου δραματικά , αφού μιλάμε γιά 3-4 νύχτες ξενοδοχείο .

----------


## express adonis

> Δεν χρειάζεται να ξυπνήσει νωρίς γιά την Κύμη . Το αντίθετο για να φύγει από το Λαύριο στις 9 πρέπει να φύγει από Αθήνα στις 7.30 για να έχει και μισή ώρα ανοχή στο δρομολόγιο .
> Αν φύγει στις 8 από την Αθήνα , θα μπορεί να φύγει άνετα , με ανοχή πάνω από μισή ώρα, από την Κύμη στις 11 και να είναι στις 3 το μεσημέρι στον ¶γιο Ευστράτιο και στις 4.30 στην Λήμνο , αντί για 4.30 και 6.00 που φτάνει τώρα . Το ίδιο πιο ξεκούραστη θα είναι και η επιστροφή . 
> 
> Όσο για το ναυλολόγιο της Λήμνου για το δρομολόγιο των 150 νμ οι τιμές/νμ είναι 0,20 για το κατάστρωμα , 0,23 γιά το σαλόνι και 0,59 για το αμάξι . Για τα 90 νμ της απόστασης Κύμης -  Λήμνου το το κατάστρωμα στα 18 ¤ , το σαλόνι 20,70 και το αμάξι 53,10 .  Δηλαδή μιά 4μελής οικογένεια με δύο μικρά παιδιά  και αμάξι , θέλει  σήμερα για σαλόνι και αυτοκίνητο 3 Χ 35 + 88,50 = 193,50 ανά δρομολόγιο , δηλαδή γιά την μετακίνηση θέλει 387 ¤ και 120 χλμ γιά την διαδρομή Αθήνα-Λαύριο και επιστροφή .
> Αντίθετα αν είχαμε τις τιμές της Κύμης τότε θα είχαμε 3 Χ 20,70 + 53,10 =  115,20 ανά δρομολόγιο και για την μετακίνηση 230,40 ¤ και 300 χλμ για την διαδρομή Αθήνα -  Κύμη και επιστροφή . Η διαφορά των 180 χλμ είναι 20 ¤ γιά αμάξι βενζίνης και 10 ¤ για αμάξι πετρέλαιο . Δηλαδή 140-150 ¤ κέρδος στα 250-270 ¤ που είναι το κόστος μετακίνησης . Πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά , που ίσως αύξανε τον τουρισμό της Λήμνου δραματικά , αφού μιλάμε γιά 3-4 νύχτες ξενοδοχείο .


στην αναλυση εισαι φοβερος με ενδιαφερον αποτελεσμα....αλλα οι νταλικες που εξυπηρετει η γραμμη θα δυσκολευονται να τραβανε για κυμη....το σαος 2 παλαιοτερα πρεπει αν επιανε και κυμη σε καποια δρομολογια...και απο ραφηνα μπορουσε να μεινει η γραμμη που εκανε ο αλκαιος και ο αγιος ραφαηλ αλλα το λιμανι της αττικης βολευει περισσοτερο καποιον που δεν ξερει απο ναυτικα μιλια τιμες και λοιπα....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τα έχουμε ξαναπεί κ παλιά,όλα έχουν να κάνουν με την βελτίωση του οδικού δικτύου της Εύβοιας.Όσο στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος του παραμένει επιπέδου παλαιάς εθνικής οδού με διέλευση μέσα από κατωκημένες περιοχές,η Κύμη δεν έχει προοπτική.

----------


## Giovanaut

Κακά τα ψέματα όσο πιο κοντά στην Αθήνα είναι το λιμάνι προσέγγισης τόσο πιο ελκυστικός κ μ καλύτερη διαφήμιση γίνεται ο προορισμός. Αλήθεια γιατί αφού το Λαύριο είναι πιο κοντά στο Β Αιγαίο, γιατί δεν πιάνουν και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία εκεί? Ακόμη κ για Χιο Μυτιληνη θα ήταν πιο σύντομο το ταξίδι.

----------


## thanos75

> στην αναλυση εισαι φοβερος με ενδιαφερον αποτελεσμα....αλλα οι νταλικες που εξυπηρετει η γραμμη θα δυσκολευονται να τραβανε για κυμη....το σαος 2 παλαιοτερα πρεπει αν επιανε και κυμη σε καποια δρομολογια...και απο ραφηνα μπορουσε να μεινει η γραμμη που εκανε ο αλκαιος και ο αγιος ραφαηλ αλλα το λιμανι της αττικης βολευει περισσοτερο καποιον που δεν ξερει απο ναυτικα μιλια τιμες και λοιπα....


Επίσης θυμάμαι πως ο ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ και ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ όταν ξεκινούσαν από τη Ραφήνα για Βόρειο Αιγαίο έπιαναν σε κάποια δρομολόγια και στην Κύμη.  Ίσως εν τέλει σε κάποια δρομολόγια να βολεύει ακόμα η προσέγγιση και στην Κύμη ιδιαίτερα για κάποιους που κινούνται στα νησιά από Κεντρική Ελλάδα ή που για κάποιους λόγους δεν θέλουν ξοδέψουν πολλές ώρες στο πλοίο και προτιμούν λίγο παραπάνω οδικό ταξίδι.  Σε κάθε όμως περίπτωση, όπως είπε και ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ δεδομένου ότι το οδικό δίκτυο της Εύβοιας είναι έτσι όπως είναι, η προσέγγιση και λιμένα της Αττικής είναι απαραίτητη (ειδικά για τις νταλίκες).
Α...και κάτι ακόμα: Μακάρι εκτός από τις έστω λίγες αυτές καμπίνες να έχουν φτιάξει στο πλοίο και self-service γιατί απ'ότι θυμάμαι όταν το ταξίδεψα στις Σποράδες το 2012 δεν είχε....

----------


## Nautilia News

*Εικόνες από την άφιξη του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ σε Αγ. Ευστράτιο και Λήμνο*

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

> *Εικόνες από την άφιξη του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ σε Αγ. Ευστράτιο και Λήμνο*


Υπέροχη υποδοχή που δείχνει πόσο σημαντική είναι η ναυτιλία για κάποιους συμπολίτες μας  που τους ξεχνάμε 11 μήνες το χρόνο και τους θυμόμαστε μόνο ( για όσους μπορούν οικονομικά ακόμα )στις διακοπές μας.

----------


## basi

Πράγματι τα 70 χλμ από Χαλκίδα γιά Κύμη είναι προβληματικά και γίνονται σε 1,5 ώρα γιά ΙΧ που δεν ξέρει την διαδρομή και 1.45 γιἀ νταλίκα , αφού λόγω της χαμηλής μωτ , περί τα 55 χαω η διαφορά μεταξύ ΙΧ και νταλίκας είναι μικρή . Είναι ακόμη θέμα και το πέρασμα της Πλατάνας , τελευταίο χωριό πριν το λιμάνι . Αν δεν υπήρχε το θέμα του δρόμου , δεν θα υπήρχε καν δίλημμα . 

Αλλά οι νταλίκες γιά την Λήμνο δεν είναι και ο τρελλός αριθμός .

Δρομολόγιο Κύμη - Αγιο Ευστράτιο - Λήμνο έκανε ο Αιγέας από το 1970 , αργότερα ακολούθησε και το Σκόπελος , κάποιες φορές και το Λήμνος . 

Μετά την αποχώρηση του Νομικού από τις Σποράδες την δεκαετία του 90 , αν θυμάμαι καλά το δρομολόγιο καταργήθηκε . 

Το επανέφερε μετά το 2000 ο Μανούσης με το Σάος ΙΙ . 

Γιά την Λήμνο και την Λέσβο η επιλογή της Κύμης με την μισή απόσταση και το ημερόπλοιο είναι μονόδρομος γιά τον επιβάτη .

Οι νταλίκες μπορεί να βολεύονται και με Ρο-Ρο πλοία που δεν έχουν ανάγκη καμπίνες κλπ .

Επειδή είμαι μεσήλικας και καραβολάτρης , έχω ταξιδέψει με πλοίο και θυμάμαι και τα παλιά δρομολόγια .

Αλλά πλέον τα πάντα είναι θέμα κόστους .

Πέρσι συγγενικό ζευγάρι ταξίδεψε στην Λέσβο , όπου θα τους φιλοξενούσαν γιά 15 μέρες και πλήρωσε καμπίνα και αμάξι 503 €  :Uncomfortableness: 

Τα ίδια λεφτά είναι γιά Ρόδο , και τώρα η Λήμνος τα πλησιάζει .

Αυτά τα λεφτά πλέον τα έχουν ελάχιστοι . Σημαίνει ότι όσοι τα δώσουν η θα έχουν σπίτι εκεί , η θα τους φιλοξενήσουν , η αν είναι πλούσιοι θα πάνε Μύκονο η Σαντορίνη για να τους δουν οι άλλοι πλούσιοι . 

Τα νησιά με αυτές τις τιμές και την κρίση , τον εσωτερικό τουρισμό τον ξεχνάνε . Ο εξωτερικός αφήνει ελάχιστα λεφτά στους ντόπιους γιά λόγους που όλοι ξέρουμε και γιά μένα το να μην χρησιμοποιούμε ένα έτοιμο λιμάνι γιατί δεν μπορούν να γίνουν 10 χλμ απλοί περιφερειακοί δρόμοι , είναι κάτι που είναι απαράδεκτο και θα έπρεπε να το ζητάνε οι ίδιοι οι νησιώτες .

Σκεφτείτε ότι κάποιος , ζευγάρι η οικογένεια , που θέλει να πάει σε αυτά τα νησιά και ξεκινάει με 400-500 € μεταφορικά και θέλει γιά μία εβδομάδα άλλα 1000 € γιά να φάει και να κοιμηθεί , φτάνει εύκολα τα 1500 € τα δύο άτομα και περισσότερο αν μιλάμε γιά 4μελή οικογένεια , ποσά που αντιστοιχούν με 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα σε καλή καμπίνα .

Το πρόβλημα των ακριβών ναύλων , το είδαμε και στην Αδριατική που οι τιμές αυξήθηκαν από το 2008 κατά 50 % και έκαναν το αεροπλάνο και την ενοικίαση αυτοκινήτου μονόδρομο . Ετσι από 7 πλοία στην Ανκόνα και 4 στην Βενετία , βρεθήκαμε στα 4 στην Ανκόνα και 1 στην Βενετία και βέβαια με τους ανύπαρκτους πριν 10 χρόνια Ιταλούς να κυριαρχούν .

Επειδή είμαστε καραβολάτρες και θέλουμε και οι ναυτικοί μας να έχουν δουλειά , οι εμμονές δεν μας βοηθούν . Πρέπει να προσαρμοστούμε στην πραγματικότητα και να γίνουμε θελκτικοί στους υποψήφιους ταξιδιώτες , αλλιώς οι άλλες επιλογές θα τους είναι πιό ελκυστικές .

Στο παρελθόν οι κάτοικοι των νησιών του ΒΑ Αιγαίου είχαν ζητήσει δρομολόγια από Κύμη τα οποία τα στήριζε και ο τότε δήμαρχος εκεί . Τώρα άλλαξε ο δήμαρχος και δεν υπάρχει ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον , αφού ο δήμος είναι τέρας , από τα Στύρα μέχρι την Στενή και τα προβλήματα πολλά .

----------


## express adonis

> Πράγματι τα 70 χλμ από Χαλκίδα γιά Κύμη είναι προβληματικά και γίνονται σε 1,5 ώρα γιά ΙΧ που δεν ξέρει την διαδρομή και 1.45 γιἀ νταλίκα , αφού λόγω της χαμηλής μωτ , περί τα 55 χαω η διαφορά μεταξύ ΙΧ και νταλίκας είναι μικρή . Είναι ακόμη θέμα και το πέρασμα της Πλατάνας , τελευταίο χωριό πριν το λιμάνι . Αν δεν υπήρχε το θέμα του δρόμου , δεν θα υπήρχε καν δίλημμα . 
> 
> Αλλά οι νταλίκες γιά την Λήμνο δεν είναι και ο τρελλός αριθμός .
> 
> Δρομολόγιο Κύμη - Αγιο Ευστράτιο - Λήμνο έκανε ο Αιγέας από το 1970 , αργότερα ακολούθησε και το Σκόπελος , κάποιες φορές και το Λήμνος . 
> 
> Μετά την αποχώρηση του Νομικού από τις Σποράδες την δεκαετία του 90 , αν θυμάμαι καλά το δρομολόγιο καταργήθηκε . 
> 
> Το επανέφερε μετά το 2000 ο Μανούσης με το Σάος ΙΙ . 
> ...


σιγουρα μπορουσε να υπαρχει και δευτερη γραμμη με καποιο πλοιο απο κυμη ημεροπλοιο οπως το λες αλλα αυτα δεν προκειται να γινουν με τιποτα ποιος θα βαλει βαπορι απο κυμη...το λιμανι του λαυριου το κανανε και πρεπει καπως να το δουλεψουν για τα ματια γιατι εχουν εκτεθει και εξυπηρετει ακομα και ταχυπλοα για κυκλαδες ας πουμε....να δωσεις για λημνο τοσα λεφτα με αμαξια και λοιπα πας βασιλιας στην ταυλανδη.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κακά τα ψέματα όσο πιο κοντά στην Αθήνα είναι το λιμάνι προσέγγισης τόσο πιο ελκυστικός κ μ καλύτερη διαφήμιση γίνεται ο προορισμός. Αλήθεια γιατί αφού το Λαύριο είναι πιο κοντά στο Β Αιγαίο, γιατί δεν πιάνουν και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία εκεί? Ακόμη κ για Χιο Μυτιληνη θα ήταν πιο σύντομο το ταξίδι.


Αν κ δεν μας συμφέρει τους Πειραιώτες,το βασικό γιά το Λαύριο είναι να πάει ο προαστειακός.'Ετσι θα γίνει πιό ελκυστικό στους πεζούς επιβάτες.
Υπήρχε σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση κ την κστέστρεψαν τα συμφέροντα.

----------


## despo

> Αν κ δεν μας συμφέρει τους Πειραιώτες,το βασικό γιά το Λαύριο είναι να πάει ο προαστειακός.'Ετσι θα γίνει πιό ελκυστικό στους πεζούς επιβάτες.
> Υπήρχε σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση κ την κστέστρεψαν τα συμφέροντα.


Ως Πειραιώτης και εγω, δεν θα πήγαινα σε καμμία περίπτωση να κάνω ... εκδρομή μεχρι το Λαύριο να πάρω το πλοίο π.χ. για τη Λήμνο. Ακόμα και τη Ραφήνα θα σκεφτόμουνα. 
Τέλος πάντων για να μην πάμε τη κουβέντα που βολευει τον καθένα μας, το Λαύριο εκτος απο την παραδοσιακή σύνδεση με την Κέα/Κύθνο και τα υπόλοιπα νησιά των Κυκλάδων, το Βόρειο Αιγαίο, τα τελευταία χρόνια με τη Λεμεσό, συμφέρει περισσότερο απο όλους τους εφοπλιστές παρα το επιβατικό κοινό γιατί γλυτώνουν πετρέλαια, αλλά πιθανότατα θα έχει και φτηνότερα λιμανιάτικα απο ο,τι ο Πειραιάς.

----------


## basi

Ο προαστιακός θα πάει , αν πάει σε 10 χρόνια . Τώρα το θέμα είναι ποιοί θα πάνε διακοπές στα νησιά με 400-500 € μεταφορικά , όταν με πολύ λιγότερα πας αεροπορικώς σε όλη την Ευρώπη , η κρουαζιέρα με ενδιαφέροντα πλοία .

Γιά μένα αν δεν βρεθεί λύση ορθολογισμού σε όλη την ακτοπλοία με κοντινές γραμμές και γραμμές κορμού με ανταπόκριση μικρότερων πλοίων , όλα θα είναι λόγια ατομικών συμφερόντων , αλλά όχι συμφερόντων των νησιωτών και του κόσμου .

----------


## Giovanaut

Αν δεχτούμε αυτό όμως, γιατί δεν πάνε κ άλλες γραμμές στο Λαύριο? Γιατί όλα τα εμπορικά δρομολόγια παραμένουν στον Πειραιά?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Γιατί εκεί είναι Ελλάδα. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι παρακράτος!

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλό θα ηταν να γίνει μια νέα αρχή με τις γραμμες τώρα που τις πέρνει μια πιο σοβαρή εταιρεια.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι να μην προεκταθει η γραμμη των Σποραδων για Αή Στράτη Λήμνο Καβάλα.
Μέχρι Βόλο η Άγιο Κωνσταντίνο οι δρόμοι ειναι καλύτεροι σε σύγκριση με Κύμη που πολυ σωστά λέμε πιο πανω.
Αν τώρα έχεις και δυο προεκτάσεις την εβδομάδα απο Χίο Μυτηλινη μέχρι Καβάλα η γραμμη καλύπτεται νομίζω όπως πρέπει.

Αν ειναι να βάζουμε σε ήδη αποτυχημένα δρομολόγια αλλα πλοία δεν θα αλλάξει κατι μακροπρόθεσμα.
Η φιλοσοφία των δρομολογίων ειναι αυτή που κάνει και τα πλοία να αποτυγχάνουν και τα νησιά του Β. Αιγαίου να μένουν πίσω οικονομικά.

Όμως το Πηγασος ειναι μεγαλη αναβαθμηση για την γραμμη.

----------


## basi

Το δρομολόγιο από Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο , γινόταν γιά 1-2 χρόνια με το Σκόπελος σαν δεύτερο δρομολόγιο την εβδομάδα , μετά από αυτό της Κύμης που ήταν Σαββατοκύριακο , ενώ από Αγιο Κωνσταντίνο ήταν μεσοβδόμαδα . Ηταν όμως πλήρης αποτυχία και καταργήθηκε και λογικό είναι να είναι αποτυχία .

Αν το πλοίο πάει Αγιο Ευστράτιο και Λήμνο , αφού έχει περάσει από τα νησιά που ήθελε 5.30 , για να φτάσει στην Αλόνησσο , θέλει άλλα 60 νμ για φτάσει στον Αγιο Ευστράτιο , δηλαδή άλλες 3.30 ώρες και η συνολική διαδρομή θα φτάσει τις 9 ώρες , ενώ από Λαύριο είναι 7,5 ώρες . 

Αν δεν πιάσει καθόλου τα ενδιάμεσα νησιά των Σποράδων , τότε το δρομολόγιο μέχρι Αγιο Ευστράτιο είναι πάνω από 120 μίλια , έναντι 130 που είναι από Λαύριο και 68 που είναι από Κύμη .


Ο Αγιος Κωνσταντίνος είναι η χειρότερη επιλογή μακράν , γιά  το ΒΑ Αιγαίο , αφού έχει περισσότερα χλμ οδικά από την Κύμη και 2,5 φορές περισσότερα από το Λαύριο και ο χρόνος είναι χειρότερος από του Λαύριου .

Ρίξτε μιά ματιά στις εφημερίδες που έχουν διαφημίσεις ξενοδοχείων με ημιδιατροφή η με πλήρη διατροφή και με 2 παιδιά στο δωμάτιο των γονιών δωρεάν . Θα δείτε ότι με 400-700 € μπορείτε να βρείτε σε καλά ξενοδοχεία γιά μία εβδομάδα και με 300-500 € γιά 5 νύχτες . Πολλά στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα η σε νησιά που  είναι κοντά στην ηπειρωτική Ελλάδα , αλλά και σε νησιά .

Σκεφτείτε ότι στην Ανεκ γιά παράδειγμα στα Χανιά , τα ημερήσια έχουν έκπτωση 30 % και έτσι το σαλόνι πηγαίνει στα 25,20 και το αμάξι 58,10 , δηλαδή πολύ λιγότερο από την Λήμνο και μιά τετραμελής οικογένεια θέλει 268 € γιά το πήγαινε έλα , δηλαδή 150 € λιγότερα από την Λήμνο . 

Ετσι γιά μια οικογένεια , οι διακοπές στην Κρήτη μπορεί να της στοιχήσουν μεταφορά , διαμονή και ημιδιατροφή για μιά εβδομάδα 750 € , ενώ γιά την Λήμνο ξεκινάει από 420 € μόνο η μεταφορά και θα περάσεις εύκολα τα 1200 € , αφού δεν έχει τόσα ξενοδοχεία γιά να σου προσφέρουν φτηνές επιλογές .

Αν λοιπόν μένετε στην Λήμνο και δεν είστε ΔΥ η συνταξιούχος , αλλά θέλετε να ζήσετε από τον τουρισμό , γιατί θα πρέπει να χαίρεστε που έχετε ένα πανάκριβο δρομολόγιο από Λαύριο και ένα δρομολόγιο ακριβό και κουραστικό μέσω Λέσβου και όχι μιά φτηνή και γρήγορη σύνδεση μέσω Κύμης . Αφήστε που το πλοίο αυτό θα μπορούσε να αφήσει το δρομολόγιο Καβάλα-Λήμνος στα πλοία της Λέσβου και να ενώσει την Κύμη με ένα επίσης γρήγορο και φτηνό δρομολόγιο με το Σίγρι .

Επειδή λοιπόν μας αρέσουν τα ταξίδια με πλοίο , αλλά πλέον τα λεφτά είναι δύσκολα γιά όλους , καλό είναι κάποιοι να ξυπνήσουν και να δουν γιά ποιό λόγο ο εσωτερικός τουρισμός έχει αλλάξει μορφή πλέον .

----------


## maria korre

Δεν το πρόλαβα σήμερα το πρωί στο Λαύριο, αλλά του έστησα καρτέρι στον Cavo d'oro! :Fat: 

cavodoros.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν το πρόλαβα σήμερα το πρωί στο Λαύριο, αλλά του έστησα καρτέρι στον Cavo d'oro!
> 
> cavodoros.jpg


Η βραχονησίδα είναι το Μαντήλι.

----------


## noulos

> Η βραχονησίδα είναι το Μαντήλι.


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι το "Μαντήλι"... Μάλλον πιο βόρεια, ο "Αράπης".

----------


## maria korre

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι το "Μαντήλι"... Μάλλον πιο βόρεια, ο "Αράπης".
Πράγματι είναι ο βράχος Αράπης στο βορειότερο σημείο του Καφηρέα που επάνω του έχει φανάρι. Η βραχονησίδα Μανδηλού είναι κοντά στην Κάρυστο και έχει φάρο. Μαζί με το φάρο της Φάσσας στα βόρεια της ¶νδρου βοηθούν στο ασφαλές πέρασμα του Κάβο Ντόρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γιά να το λέτε οι δυό σας,κάτι παραπάνω ξέρετε.Πάω πάσο :Fat: .

----------


## basi

Υπάρχουν προτάσεις από επίσημους της Εύβοιας να πιάνει το καράβι 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα Κύμη . Για να δούμε αν θα το σκεφτεί η εταιρεία .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το άλλο για Σαμοθράκη και Αλεξανδρούπολη που το πάτε ??

----------


## karavofanatikos

Νέα ωράρια για το Εξπρές Πήγασος απ' την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα όπου το πλοίο θα αναχωρεί απ' το Λαύριο κάθε Τρίτη & Πέμπτη στις 12:00, το Σάββατο στις 11:00 και την Κυριακή στις 09:00, ενώ οι επιστροφές απ' τα νησιά θα εκτελούνται πλέον βραδινές ώρες.

----------


## basi

Τώρα που άνοιξαν και οι κρατήσεις , με τα νέα δρομολόγια η επιστροφή προϋποθέτει καμπίνα .
Ετσι το δρομολόγιο για μία 4μελή οικογένεια με παιδιά ηλικίας κάτω των 10 ετών που είναι η φτηνότερη λύση φτάνει στα 436 ¤ . Και με ανοιχτές τις τράπεζες , το ποσό είναι απαγορευτικό . Απορώ πως το βλέπουν οι ντόπιοι . 
Ακόμη απορώ πόσο θα έκανε αν δεν υπήρχε η επιδότηση .

----------


## express adonis

> Τώρα που άνοιξαν και οι κρατήσεις , με τα νέα δρομολόγια η επιστροφή προϋποθέτει καμπίνα .
> Ετσι το δρομολόγιο για μία 4μελή οικογένεια με παιδιά ηλικίας κάτω των 10 ετών που είναι η φτηνότερη λύση φτάνει στα 436 ¤ . Και με ανοιχτές τις τράπεζες , το ποσό είναι απαγορευτικό . Απορώ πως το βλέπουν οι ντόπιοι . 
> Ακόμη απορώ πόσο θα έκανε αν δεν υπήρχε η επιδότηση .


αεροπλανο...ειναι απλα τα πραγματα..η αλλο νησι ακομα πιο απλα τα πραγματα..χωρις καμπινα επισης πιο απλα τα πραγματα....

----------


## maria korre

9-7-2015 Επιτέλους τα κατάφερα! Το πρόλαβα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση.

DSC03719.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία maria korre και σ' ευχαριστούμε για τον κόπο σου.

----------


## maria korre

Παντελή, σ' ευχαριστώ! Είναι όμως και πανέμορφο το πλοίο!!! Μου θυμίζει πολύ το venezia και το grecia.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα πρώτα παράπονα απ' την αλλαγή στα ωράρια των δρομολογίων δεν άργησαν να φανούν. Συγκεκριμένα η Δήμαρχος του Αγίου Ευστρατίου Μαρία Κακαλή εξέφρασε την διαμαρτυρία της για την μείωση του δρομολογίου Άγιος Ευστράτιος - Καβάλα σε μόλις 1 την εβδομάδα. Πάντως κακά τα ψέματα το πλοίο δεν διαθέτει τα "προσόντα" για να ανταποκριθεί στους νυχτερινούς πλόες που επιβάλλει η HSW, καθώς ούτε ικανοποιητικός αριθμός κρεβατιών υπάρχει, αλλά ούτε και self service με αποτέλεσμα τα πατατάκια και τα μπισκότα απ' το μπαρ να μην αρκούν για να χορτάσεις.

Υ.Γ: Ευχαριστούμε Μαρία για την φωτογραφία!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παντελή, σ' ευχαριστώ! Είναι όμως και πανέμορφο το πλοίο!!! Μου θυμίζει πολύ το venezia και το grecia.


Aφού ήταν αδελφά. :Fat:

----------


## basi

> Τα πρώτα παράπονα απ' την αλλαγή στα ωράρια των δρομολογίων δεν άργησαν να φανούν. Συγκεκριμένα η Δήμαρχος του Αγίου Ευστρατίου Μαρία Κακαλή εξέφρασε την διαμαρτυρία της για την μείωση του δρομολογίου Άγιος Ευστράτιος - Καβάλα σε μόλις 1 την εβδομάδα. Πάντως κακά τα ψέματα το πλοίο δεν διαθέτει τα "προσόντα" για να ανταποκριθεί στους νυχτερινούς πλόες που επιβάλλει η HSW, καθώς ούτε ικανοποιητικός αριθμός κρεβατιών υπάρχει, αλλά ούτε και self service με αποτέλεσμα τα πατατάκια και τα μπισκότα απ' το μπαρ να μην αρκούν για να χορτάσεις.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Ευχαριστούμε Μαρία για την φωτογραφία!


Ολη η δρομολόγηση είναι ένα χοντρό δούλεμα για τους νησιώτες και απορώ γιατί οι επαγγελματίες των νησιών το ανέχονται .
Δρομολόγια , τιμές , χρόνος διαδρομής και πλοίο που σε ωθούν  να μην το σκεφτείς να πας στα νησιά , τα οποία έτσι και αλλιώς έχουν χαμηλή τουριστική κίνηση .

Αλλά όλο το πλέγμα της ακτοπλοίας έχει θέμα στην χώρα , γιατί μικροσυμφερόντα , τοπικισμοί και κόντρες ανάμεσα σε σόγια , κάνουν κουμάντο σε ζωές ανθρώπων και όχι το κοινό καλό .

----------


## pantelis2009

Πες τα ρε φίλε μου. Έτσι πλέον λειτουργεί ...όλη η Ελλάδα. Δώσαμε τον Πολιτισμό σε όλο τον κόσμο και καταντήσαμε ένα ........... Μπουρδέλο.

----------


## thanos75

> Ολη η δρομολόγηση είναι ένα χοντρό δούλεμα για τους νησιώτες και απορώ γιατί οι επαγγελματίες των νησιών το ανέχονται .
> Δρομολόγια , τιμές , χρόνος διαδρομής και πλοίο που σε ωθούν  να μην το σκεφτείς να πας στα νησιά , τα οποία έτσι και αλλιώς έχουν χαμηλή τουριστική κίνηση .
> 
> Αλλά όλο το πλέγμα της ακτοπλοίας έχει θέμα στην χώρα , γιατί μικροσυμφερόντα , τοπικισμοί και κόντρες ανάμεσα σε σόγια , κάνουν κουμάντο σε ζωές ανθρώπων και όχι το κοινό καλό .


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω σε τίποτα με όσα λες....πέρα από τα νομικά προβλεπόμενα που επιβάλλουν οι εκάστοτε κανονισμοί, υπάρχει και το "δια ταύτα"! Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο για να ανταποκριθεί όπως πρέπει στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή θα έπρεπε να είχε υποστεί μια πιο εκτεταμένη μετασκευή, ώστε να δημιουργηθούν περισσότερες καμπίνες, self-service κλπ! Προσωπικά αγαπώ τον Πήγασο και έχω κάνει δύο ωραιότατα ταξίδια μαζί του σε Σποράδες, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη γραμμή επιβάλει κάτι άλλο.  Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι το υπουργείο έπρεπε να βρει μια άμεση και γρήγορη λύση, δεδομένου ότι η γραμμή δεν λειτουργούσε επί 5 εβδομάδες και ειδικά ο Αη-Στράτης κόντευε να φτάσει σε απόγνωση! Και καλά έκανε ως ένα σημείο προκειμένου να υπάρξει μια έστω προσωρινή λύση.  Οκ...το πρόχειρο "μπάλωμα" έγινε για να μη "στεγνώσουν" πλήρως τα νησιά αυτά, όμως ας δει η HSW ή ακόμα καλύτερα το ίδιο το υπουργείο μήπως μπορεί να "παίξει" και κάποια άλλη λύση.  Μια δική μου απορία και σκέψη: Δεν θα μπορούσε η HSW να ναυλώσει τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ? Εξαιρουμένης της εταιρείας "παράγκας" που το είχε και των ασυνεπειών της, για το πλοίο per se δεν είχαν ακουστεί ποτέ παράπονα και νομίζω πως μάλλον ήταν ιδανικό για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Το σκεφτόμουν αυτό, βλέποντας στη φωτογραφία της marias korre εάν δεν απατώμαι τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ έρημο δίπλα από τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ :Distrust:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια δική μου απορία και σκέψη: Δεν θα μπορούσε η HSW να ναυλώσει τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ? Εξαιρουμένης της εταιρείας "παράγκας" που το είχε και των ασυνεπειών της, για το πλοίο per se δεν είχαν ακουστεί ποτέ παράπονα και νομίζω πως μάλλον ήταν ιδανικό για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή.  Το σκεφτόμουν αυτό, βλέποντας στη φωτογραφία της marias korre εάν δεν απατώμαι τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ έρημο δίπλα από τον ΠΗΓΑΣΟ


Φίλε πιθανόν σε αυτή τη φάση να μη μπορεί να ναυλωθεί ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ αλλά νομίζω είναι από εκείνα της ΝΕΛ που θα γλυτώσουν κ θα ξαναταξιδέψουν με κάποιο νέο σχήμα που θα προκύψει,γιατί όχι κ σαν αγορά από την HSW.

¶σχετο  αλλά σαν λάτρης των Λατινικών πολύ μου άρεσε το per se. :Fat:

----------


## basi

Το νέο μνημόνιο μιλάει κάπου και για την ακτοπλοία . Δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί , ας μας πεί κάποιος πιό ειδικός .

Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε με λογικές ΚΤΕΛ . Τα μεγάλα νησιά με τον Πειραιά η το Λαύριο και μετά ανταποκρίσεις για τα μικρότερα . Ακόμα άλλα πλοία τον χειμώνα και άλλα το καλοκαίρι η έστω από Απρίλιο μέχρι Οκτώβριο . Πρέπει να ξεφύγουμε από την λογική των φορτηγών στα ακτοπλοικά εκτός ίσως από την Κρήτη και κάποια κοντινά νησιά των Κυκλάδων . Τα ἀλλα πρέπει να πάνε με RO-RO από Ελευσίνα ώστε να μειωθεί και η κίνηση στο λιμάνι . 

Η δεύτερη λογική πρέπει να είναι τα δρομολόγια από την συντομότερη διαδρομή ηπειρωτικής χώρας - νησιών . Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να φτηνήνουν τα εισιτήρια , να έχουμε εσωτερικό τουρισμό και βέβαια μικρότερα και οικονομικότερα πλοία με λίγες καμπίνες και λίγες πλεύσιμες ώρες .

400-500 € για μιά οικογένεια σε ένα νησί είναι εξωφρενικά ποσά , όταν με τα ίδια λεφτά πας εξωτερικό με αεροπλάνο , η πας κρουαζιέρα με μεγάλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο .

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο που αναφερεις για τακτικη τυπου ΚΤΕΛ την συζητουν πολλα χρονια οι του χωρου αλλα μαλλον <σκαλωνουν> στις αντιδρασεις των νησιωτων.

----------


## thanos75

> Φίλε πιθανόν σε αυτή τη φάση να μη μπορεί να ναυλωθεί ο ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ αλλά νομίζω είναι από εκείνα της ΝΕΛ που θα γλυτώσουν κ θα ξαναταξιδέψουν με κάποιο νέο σχήμα που θα προκύψει,γιατί όχι κ σαν αγορά από την HSW.
> 
> ¶σχετο  αλλά σαν λάτρης των Λατινικών πολύ μου άρεσε το per se.


Εεε...υπήρξα βλέπεις και τριτοδεσμίτης και μάλιστα είχα γράψει και πολύ καλά στις πανελλήνιες στα λατινικά :Fat: ! Πάντως ακόμα και τώρα -μετά από τόσα χρόνια που έχω να ασχοληθω σοβαρά- μου αρέσει να αναγνωρίζω τις λατινικές ρίζες στα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά! :Fat: 
Πραγματικά μακάρι να ξαναδούμε τον ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ να ταξιδεύει, αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, εγώ προσωπικά δεν είμαι και τόσο αισιόδοξος :Sour: - εκτός κι να γίνει κάτι πάρα πολύ άμεσα.  
Επανερχόμενος σε μια κουβέντα που είχε γίνει πριν λίγα posts, ίσως -εκ των υστέρων βέβαια σκεφτόμενος- να ήταν πολύ καλύτερα εάν ο Πήγασος εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο από Κύμη, με ταυτόχρονες ανταποκρίσεις με τα ΚΤΕΛ Ευβοίας.  Θα ήταν έτσι και τα εισιτήρια πιο φθηνά- και συμφωνώ εδώ απόλυτα με το σχόλιο του φίλου basi.  Πάντως γενικότερα η ακτοπλοια μας χρειάζεται γερή αναδιάρθρωση.  Και μακάρι στο καινούριο μνημόνιο να υπάρχουν ρήτρες προς τη θετική κατεύθυνση

----------


## basi

Αν ο κάτοικος των Γόννων Λάρισας , απαιτούσε απευθείας δρομολόγιο του ΚΤΕΛ από την Αθήνα , μάλλον όλοι θα τον κοιτούσαν με θυμηδία .

Οταν το ζητάει ένας νησιώτης ενός μικρού νησιού για ένα καράβι 150-170 μ. που θέλει 20 λεπτά να γυρίσει μέσα στο "λιμάνι" , 5-10 λεπτά να μείνει για απο-επιβίβαση και 15 λεπτά για να βγεί , σύνολο σχεδόν 1 ώρα , στους λαικιστές φαίνεται λογικό .

Αλλά δυστυχώς τα σόγια και τα μικροσυμφέροντα που κάνουν κουμάντο παντού , ή ακόμα και αυτά που οι ίδιοι νομίζουν ως μικροσυμφέροντα , ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι αντίθετα στο καλώς εννοούμενο συμφέρον τους , θέλουν να έχουν την ψευδαίσθηση ότι επειδή το θηρίο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι τους , έστω και χωρίς να κατέβει κανείς , είναι το νησί κόμβος όπως στην παλιά ταινία του Λογοθετίδη .

Το θέμα είναι να αυξηθεί ο εσωτερικός , αλλά και ο εξωτερικός τουρισμός , στα μέρη που δεν πάνε τα τσάρτερ . Και αυτό μόνο με χαμηλά ναύλα μπορεί να γίνει .

----------


## rafina-lines

Πέστα, φίλε μου, Basi!!! Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά όταν τα λέμε κι εμείς αυτά, μας κοιτάνε σαν εξωγήινους! Μέχρι πότε θα κάνουν κουμάντο αυτά τα μικροσυμφέροντα και μέχρι πότε οι εταιρίες θα είναι θύματα του συνδικαλισμού για να "μη δυσαρεστήσουν κανένα"...?? Μάλλον αργεί ακόμη αυτή η μέρα...  :Sad:

----------


## giorgos_249

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στη Λήμνο, σε διανυκτέρευση....... 

DSC_0693.JPG

----------


## express adonis

> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στη Λήμνο, σε διανυκτέρευση....... 
> 
> DSC_0693.JPG


χασαμε απο ολα σχεδον τα πλοια τις γιρλαντες......

----------


## fredy13

> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στη Λήμνο, σε διανυκτέρευση....... 
> 
> DSC_0693.JPG


Μια απο τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες που εχουν ανεβει σε αυτο το φορουμ! Και εχουμε δει παρα πολλες καλες! Μπραβο!

----------


## maria korre

giorgos_249, η φωτογραφία σου είναι υπέροχη!

----------


## str79

παιδιά καλημέρα, γνωρίζει κανείς αν στο πλοίο παρέχεται υπηρεσία σύνδεσης στο ίντερνετ όπως πχ στο Blue Star 1;

----------


## noulos

> Αν ο κάτοικος των Γόννων Λάρισας , απαιτούσε απευθείας δρομολόγιο του ΚΤΕΛ από την Αθήνα , μάλλον όλοι θα τον κοιτούσαν με θυμηδία .
> 
> Οταν το ζητάει ένας νησιώτης ενός μικρού νησιού για ένα καράβι 150-170 μ. που θέλει 20 λεπτά να γυρίσει μέσα στο "λιμάνι" , 5-10 λεπτά να μείνει για απο-επιβίβαση και 15 λεπτά για να βγεί , σύνολο σχεδόν 1 ώρα , στους λαικιστές φαίνεται λογικό ...


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, θεωρώ το παράδειγμά σου τελείως άστοχο! Στο κάτω-κάτω ο συμπαθής κάτοικος των Γόννων έχει και την εναλλακτική να τον παραλάβει ή να τον πάει στην Λάρισα ο μπατζανάκης του με το ΙΧ. Και δε νομίζω ότι τον νησιώτη τον νοιάζει αν το καράβι θα είναι 170 ή 120 μέτρα, αρκεί οι συνθήκες και η διάρκεια ταξιδιού να είναι ανθρώπινες.

----------


## basi

O νησιώτης έπρεπε να είναι υπέρ του συνδυασμού δρομολογίων κορμού και ανταποκρίσεων . Σκέψου ότι το μικρότερο πλοίο , θα διανυκτέρευε στο μικρό νησί , η στην συστάδα νησιών και θα ήταν και ένα πλοίο ανάγκης για την μεταφορά ασθενών η άλλων αναγκαίων μέσων η υλικών .

Το μικρότερο πλοίο δεν θα είναι 120 μ. Θα είναι πολύ μικρότερο . Μην ξεχνάμε τι μεγέθους πλοία έκαναν τα δρομολόγια των Κυκλάδων την δεκαετία του 70 και του 80 .

Πόσο λογικό θα ήταν να απαιτούσαν οι κάτοικοι των Γόννων , να έχουν αυτοκινητόδρομο μέχρι την Λάρισα ?

----------


## rafina-lines

Ο φίλος μας ο Basi είναι πολύ σωστός κατά τη γνώμη μου, αλλά δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα οι απόψεις αυτές αποτελούν μειοψηφία... Ίσως γι'αυτό έχουμε βρεθεί σ'αυτή την κατάσταση τώρα...  :Sad:

----------


## lavriotis

Το Εξπρες Πηγασος σήμερα στο Λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!!                                                           phg.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία και σ' ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## proussos

086.jpg

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ...ένα όμορφο και καλοτάξιδο σκαρί !*

----------


## lavriotis

Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου Παντελή αφού το πέτυχα στο λιμάνι δεν θα μου ξέφευγε από τη φωτογραφική!!!

----------


## maria korre

Proussos και lavriotis, μπορεί το μοντέλο να είναι πανέμορφο, αλλά και οι φωτογραφικές λήψεις σας είναι καταπληκτικές!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το όμορφο EXPRESS PEGASUS  φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί στις 09.00 π.μ στην υπέροχη Καβάλα, φωτογραφημένο από φίλο και τον ευχαριστώ. Για τους πολλούς θαυμαστές του.

EXPRESS PEGASUS 70 24-08-2015 ΚΑΒΑΛΑ.jpg

----------


## minoan7

Ξημερωμα στην Λημνο πανω απο το Bluestar I

ep1.jpgep2.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ταξιδεψα με το πλοιο και οι εντυπωσεις μου ειναι απολυτα θετικες.το πλοιο αποτελει αναβαθμιση για την γραμμη ειδικα σε σχεση με τα πλοια του παρελθοντος.Εσωτερικα ειναι μια χαρα με παρα πολλους χωρους που πραγματικα αποροφουν τον κοσμο και πουθενα δεν συναντας συνωστισμο.Παραπανω καποιος ρωταγε αν το πλοιο διαθετει self service.Εχει και λειτουργει κανονικα.Αρνητικο τα λιγα κρεβατια.Πιστευω πως αμα ειχε γυρω στα 80 με 100 κρεβατια θα ηταν μια χαρα.

----------


## basi

Με τα λεφτά που κοστίζει η μετακίνηση των 10 ωρών , πόσος κόσμος να πάει στο νησί .

Κρίμα για το πλοίο που πράγματι είναι πανέμορφο .

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι εννοείς με το κρίμα για το πλοίο?

----------


## lavriotis

Το πλοιο επειδη το βλέπω καθημερίνα στο Λαυριο εχει ικανοποιητικη κινηση η τιμή του για Λήμνο ειναι 32ευρώ σε σχέση με άλλα νησιά λογική τιμή αλλα και εξωτερικά είναι πολύ προσεγμένο!!! Τι εννοείς με το κρίμα?

----------


## basi

Οπως έχω ξαναγράψει και παραπάνω , θεωρώ εντελώς λάθος την γραμμή . Το εισιτήριο των 32 € γιά ταξίδι 10 ωρών μπορεί να φαίνεται φτηνό , αλλά τα νησιά δεν απευθύνονται μόνο σε 20άρηδες που πάνε μόνοι τους και κοιμούνται στην παραλία .

Απευθύνονται σε οικογένειες που θα πάνε με το αμάξι τους , θα μείνουν σε ξενοδοχείο και θα καταναλώσουν .

Ε όταν πας ταξίδι 10 ωρών ημερήσιο και επιστρέφεις με νυχτερινό και με λίγες καμπίνες και το κόστος είναι γιά οικογένεια με δύο μικρά παιδιά που πληρώνουν μισό εισιτήριο , 3 Χ 32 + 3 Χ 62 + 2 Χ 88,50 = 459 € , τότε προφανώς είναι κρίμα για το πανέμορφο πλοίο που το έχουν σε λάθος δρομολόγιο , αλλά και κρίμα για το νησί που δεν μπορεί να έχει τον τουρισμό που του αξίζει , γιατί κάποια συμφέροντα βρίσκουν και κάνουν .

Πρέπει κάποτε να καταλάβουμε ότι άλλα συμφέροντα έχουν τα φορτηγά και άλλα οι νησιώτες αρχικά . Αλλά και οι φορτηγατζήδες πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι τελικά , αν το νησί δεν έχει κίνηση , εκείνοι δεν θα έχουν δουλειά .

Τα έχω ξαναγράψει στο θέμα και δεν έχει νόημα να τα επαναλαμβάνω .

Και τα νησιά δεν ζούν με 10 μέρες τουρισμό .

----------


## lavriotis

O Πήγασος σε σημερινή αναχώρηση από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!! Αφιερωμένη η φωτό στη φίλη μου τη MARIA KORRE αλλά και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!

----------


## maria korre

Φίλε lavriotis, σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ωραία φωτογραφία σου! Μου έχει λείψει το Λαύριο!

----------


## minoan7

Εφυγε πριν λιγο απο Λαυριο για Σαμο....Παει και αυτο να υποθεσω για μεταναστες

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς. Και αυτό και το Αριάδνη πάνε Σάμο και μετά θα πάνε Πειραιά, με μετανάστες.

----------


## dionisos

Τι πρωτοκολλο εχει το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ??

----------


## minoan7

> Τι πρωτοκολλο εχει το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ??



*Επιβάτες*_:_ 1.518

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλο ένα δρομολόγιο από Λαύριο για Σάμο με μετανάστες και τώρα πλησιάζει στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια στο όμορφο πλοίο και το πλήρωμα του.

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Στις 12/9 που βρισκόμουν στην παραλία του Αγίου Φωκά στην Τήνο είδα το πλοίο να περνάει στα ανοιχτά και μάλιστα μου φάνηκε να ανηφορίζει (να παίρνει βορειοανατολική πορεία) περνώντας από το νότιο άκρο του νησιού (μάλλον πέρασε μεταξύ Τήνου και Μυκόνου). Ήταν άραγε δρομολόγιο μεταφοράς μεταναστών ή τακτικό δρομολόγιο από Λαύριο για Β.Αιγαίο?

----------


## express adonis

> Στις 12/9 που βρισκόμουν στην παραλία του Αγίου Φωκά στην Τήνο είδα το πλοίο να περνάει στα ανοιχτά και μάλιστα μου φάνηκε να ανηφορίζει (να παίρνει βορειοανατολική πορεία) περνώντας από το νότιο άκρο του νησιού (μάλλον πέρασε μεταξύ Τήνου και Μυκόνου). Ήταν άραγε δρομολόγιο μεταφοράς μεταναστών ή τακτικό δρομολόγιο από Λαύριο για Β.Αιγαίο?


μεταναστων......

----------


## maria korre

<<Πού πας καραβάκι με τέτοιο καιρό?>> λέει ένα τραγουδάκι! Πρέπει να γίνεται χαμός στο Βόρειο Αιγαίο και ευτυχώς έχει βρει απάγκιο σε έναν όρμο στη Σκύρο.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Συγνώμη αλλά γιατί σπάσαν το απαγορευτικό και φύγαν ..δεν άκουσαν ότι έχει μποφόρια ???Υπερβάλον ζήλος η επιπολαιότητα??τι απ τα δύο?

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να είχε απαγορευτικό στις 2.30 το μεσημέρι που είχε αναχώρηση απο το Λαύριο. Ομως εγω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται να ταξειδεύει το Ν. Μύκονος και μάλιστα να είναι το μοναδικό πλοίο της ακτοπλοίας σε κίνηση σε ολόκληρο το Αιγαίο !

----------


## giorgos....

Δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορούμε για επιπολαιότητα ανθρώπους που κάνουν χρόνια αυτή τη δουλειά και έχουν την ευθύνη των ανθρώπων που μεταφέρουν από τη στιγμή που δεν είμαστε στη θέση τους.

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Δεν μπορούμε να κατηγορούμε για επιπολαιότητα ανθρώπους που κάνουν χρόνια αυτή τη δουλειά και έχουν την ευθύνη των ανθρώπων που μεταφέρουν από τη στιγμή που δεν είμαστε στη θέση τους.


Θα τους κρίνουμε γιατί αν συμβεί τίποτα θα χαθεί κόσμος με τέτοια χαζά κατα τη γνώμη μου τολμήματα

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ας μάθουμε πρώτα πότε πρέπει να κυκλοφορούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι στους δρόμους και ιδίως με τις θεομηνίες των τελευταίων ημερών και ας αφήσουμε τα βαπόρια που στο κάτω κάτω οι συνθήκες είναι ελεγχόμενες και γνωστές...

----------


## maria korre

> Συγνώμη αλλά γιατί σπάσαν το απαγορευτικό και φύγαν ..δεν άκουσαν ότι έχει μποφόρια ???Υπερβάλον ζήλος η επιπολαιότητα??τι απ τα δύο?


Ας μην είμαστε άδικοι. Πρώτον το απαγορευτικό βγήκε την επόμενη ημέρα. Δεύτερον η κακοκαιρία έφτασε νωρίτερα και δριμύτερη και τρίτον είμαστε έξω απ' το χορό για να μπορέσουμε να κρίνουμε. Πάντως δε φάνηκε να υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος ή επιπολαιότητα!

----------


## basi

Δηλαδή αφού κέρδισε τα 2/3 της διαδρομής πριν το απαγορευτικό , στάθηκε να περάσει ο καιρός σε πολύ ασφαλές σημείο και με μικρή παράκαμψη από το δρομολόγιο του , γιατί πρέπει να το κρίνουμε αρνητικά ? Αλλιώς θα χανόταν εντελώς το δρομολόγιο . ενώ τώρα εκμεταλλεύτηκε και την διανυκτέρευση στην Καβάλα και η καθυστέρηση καλύφθηκε και η επιστροφή έγινε κανονικά .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 20 έως τις 27 Ιανουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Pegasus τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του και πριν λίγο ξεκίνησε από το Λαύριο για να έρθει ....μάλλον Δραπετσώνα για την ακινησία του και το δεξαμενισμό του στη συνέχεια όπως μας είπε πάρα πάνω ο Νεκτάριος.
Εδώ το πλοίο φωτογραφημένο στην Καβάλα.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-70-24-08-2015-ΚΑΒΑΛΑ.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στις 28-6-2014 στον Πειραιά. 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-28-6-2014-01.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Εξπρές Πήγασος στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Υδροβολή σήμερα σε όλη την δεξιά πλευρά του πεντάμορφου παποριού (!!!), και απεκαλύφθησαν τα παλιά μπεζ-καφέ του χρώματα από τα πρώτα και ένδοξα του χρόνια.

IMG_0002.jpg__IMG_0004.jpg
_Δραπετσώνα - 08/01/2016_

----------


## sparti

το πασχα του 2006 στη σαντορινη οταν εκανε παροναξια

----------


## andria salamis

Εκανε δοκιμαστικό,και κατέπλευσε στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0212.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_

Σωστά, και έδεσε στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή μπροστά από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη. Στην πρώτη φωτό μόλις έχει δέσει, και στην δεύτερη λίγα λεπτά αργότερα από το λιοντάρι.

IMG_0251.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_

----------


## andria salamis

> IMG_0212.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_
> 
> Σωστά, και έδεσε στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή μπροστά από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη. Στην πρώτη φωτό μόλις έχει δέσει, και στην δεύτερη λίγα λεπτά αργότερα από το λιοντάρι.
> 
> IMG_0251.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_


το κάλυψες όμορφα,και για να πω την αλήθεια,αυτο το Καράβι !!! ήταν η Αίτια της βόλτας μου.

----------


## flash13

ξερουμε γιατι το πλοιο ηρθε τοσο νωρις στο κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια?αφου μεχρι 14/3 στην γραμμη του θα ειναι το Εξπρες Σαντορινη!

----------


## Takerman

Κάτι διαφορετικό που βρήκα τυχαία. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-GFoBMe348

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> IMG_0212.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_
> 
> Σωστά, και έδεσε στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή μπροστά από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη. Στην πρώτη φωτό μόλις έχει δέσει, και στην δεύτερη λίγα λεπτά αργότερα από το λιοντάρι.
> 
> IMG_0251.jpg
> _Πειραιάς - 24/02/2016_


Αγαπητέ ΕV,αν κ η Ηετιώνεια Πύλη είναι ακριβώς από πάνω (τα αρχαία στο Καστράκι), Ηετειώνεια Ακτή πιάνεται από εκεί που δένουν τα Παλάτια μέχρι το λίμπερτυ. :Fat:  
Η κατάπλωρη φωτό είναι ωραία,βοηθάει κ το καράβι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά αγαπητέ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, αν και θα μπορούσαμε να ισχυριστούμε ότι η .....πρύμη του πλοίου βρίσκεται στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή, ωστόσο σας το χαρίζω ολόκληρο !!! Διορθώνω λοιπόν το λάθος μου, το πλοίο βρίσκεται .....ολόκληρο στην ακτή Βασιλειάδη, μπροστά (όπως είχα γράψει στο πρώτο μου ποστ) από τις δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη, και απέναντι από το ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ το οποίο βρίσκεται στην Ηετιώνεια ακτή !!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> ξερουμε γιατι το πλοιο ηρθε τοσο νωρις στο κεντρικο λιμανι του Πειραια?αφου μεχρι 14/3 στην γραμμη του θα ειναι το Εξπρες Σαντορινη!


Απόψε έχει απογευματινό δρομολόγιο στις 18.00 για Ικαρία-Σάμο.  Το είδα πριν λίγο στο openseas.  Υποψιάζομαι (και εάν μπορεί κανείς ας το επιβεβαιώσει) ότι πρόκειται για δρομολόγιο μετακίνησης προσφύγων.  Μάλλον γενικά μπαίνει και ο Πήγασος στο συγκεκριμένο χορό

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου από χθες το πρωί το πλοίο. Σήμερα επανέρχεται στα δρομολόγια του σε αντικατάσταση του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπορει να αφησαν τα βαπορια να φυγουν αλλα ακομα πρεπει να εχει πολυ χοντρη θαλασσα...

Express_Pegasus_notiades_23_3_2016.jpg

----------


## kasi

Συγνώμη αν έχει γραφτεί ξανά αλλά μήπως έχει βγεί για πώληση ?

http://atlantides.wpengine.com/product/atl1020/

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αναρτήθηκαν τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια του πλοίου στη γραμμή Λαύριο - (Μεστά Χίου) - Άγιος Ευστράτιος - Λήμνος - Καβάλα. 

Αναλυτικά: https://hellenicseaways.gr/routes/view/39/342

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συγνώμη αν έχει γραφτεί ξανά αλλά μήπως έχει βγεί για πώληση ?
> 
> http://atlantides.wpengine.com/product/atl1020/


Αυτό συμβαίνει πολλές φορές αλλά μπορεί κ να μη σημαίνει τίποτα.
Τα πάντα αγοράζονται κ πωλούνται.

----------


## maria korre

Σήμερα, Δευτέρα του Πάσχα στο Λαύριο!

DSC04802.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

[QUOTE=maria korre;570619]Σήμερα, Δευτέρα του Πάσχα στο Λαύριο!

DSC04802.jpg[/QUOTE

Ευχαριστουμε Μαρια,όμορφη φωτό,του πανέμορφου Καραβιού.

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

> Συγνώμη αν έχει γραφτεί ξανά αλλά μήπως έχει βγεί για πώληση ?
> 
> http://atlantides.wpengine.com/product/atl1020/



και λέει στο link, μεταξύ άλλων:

PASSENGERS:
800

CAR / TRUCK:
158 cars

SPEED:
39 kn



άντε στο διάολο...........

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

> και λέει στο link, μεταξύ άλλων:
> 
> PASSENGERS:
> 800
> 
> CAR / TRUCK:
> 158 cars
> 
> SPEED:
> ...


Έχει βάλει κατά λάθος τα χαρακτηριστικά του Speedrunner III που το εμφανίζει και αυτό προς πώληση αν το προσέξετε.

----------


## nerohitis

Μέσα από το αείμνηστο Πηνελόπη στη Σάμο όταν έκανε άγονη Βορείου Αιγαίου ο Αγούδιμος και ο Πήγασος Ικαροσαμία

----------


## andria salamis

27-5-16 Στο Λαύριο.Το Πανέμορφο Καράβι.

DSC_9021.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε μία αναχώρησή του κάποτε από τη Θεσσαλονίκη...
3421070450_ce4f1d4874_o copy (Αντιγραφή) - anevasa Nautilia.gr.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Σήμερα, εμφανώς ταλαιπωρημένος αλλά πάντα πανέμορφος, ξεκουράζεται στο Λαύριο.

DSC05530.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Ποιο θα τον αντικαταστήσει άραγε φέτος στην ακινησία του από την στιγμή που το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη πουλήθηκε...;;;

----------


## Apostolos

Το Νήσος Σάμος  :Emmersed:  :Emmersed:  :Emmersed:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι συμβαίνει άραγε με το Express Pegasus και κάνει κύκλους και πάει κομμένο με 9-10 μίλια???? Αυτή την ώρα είναι ανατολικά από την Μακρόνησο.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν λίγες μέρες στην Καβάλα.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-74-ΚΑΒΑΛΑ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μηχανική βλάβη στο Εξπρές Πήγασος έξω από το Λαύριο.*Με μία μηχανή συνεχίζει το ταξίδι του το επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό Εξπρές Πήγασος.

Το πλοίο, που εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Καβάλα-Λήμνος-¶γιος Ευστράτιος-Λαύριο, μεταφέροντας 103 επιβάτες και 14 οχήματα, παρουσίασε βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του, ενώ έπλεε 10 ναυτικά μίλια από το Λαύριο.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Express Pegasus από εχθές το βράδυ είναι δεμένο στην Ε1 του Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 26 έως τις 30 Ιανουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε επίσης ότι το μεσημέρι το πλοίο έφυγε από το ΥΕΝ που ήταν και πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να αναφέρουμε επίσης ότι το μεσημέρι το πλοίο έφυγε από το ΥΕΝ που ήταν και πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.


Και να το δούμε το πλοίο σε σημερινή φωτό, ανάμεσα σε ALIOS και ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, μιας και είχε αρκετά χρόνια να βρεθεί εκεί. Αν θυμάμαι καλά και δεν κάνω κάποιο τρομερό λάθος (!!!) τουλάχιστον τα δέκα τελευταία χρόνια όλες του τις ακινησίες - επισκευές τις έκανε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

IMG_0228.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/01/2017_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα μπει στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 25/01 έως 29/01/2017 στη θέση του Φοίβου, σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ.

----------


## thanos75

> Το πλοίο θα μπει στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 25/01 έως 29/01/2017 στη θέση του Φοίβου, σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ.


Φαίνεται πως τα θεματακια που έχει το ¶ρτεμις στο Βορειο Αιγαιο κατέστησαν αναγκαία την επίσπευση της επιστροφής του Πήγασος

----------


## despo

Εντελώς ακατάλληλη εποχή διάλεξαν για να κάνουν αυτή την αλλαγή. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος αν το Αρτεμις έχει καταφέρει να βγάλει εστω και ένα ολοκληρωμένο κυκλικό ταξείδι χωρις να έχει μεσολαβήσει κάποιο απρόοπτο λόγω καιρού.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο θα μπει στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 25/01 έως 29/01/2017 στη θέση του Φοίβου, σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ.


Ήδη το πλοίο είναι μέσα στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε σήμερα το πρωί το δοκιμαστικό του πήγε και έδεσε δίπλα από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αφού έκανε σήμερα το πρωί το δοκιμαστικό του πήγε και έδεσε δίπλα από τη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.


To Victor Traffic :Single Eye:  :Pride:  το είδε αργά το βράδυ να φεύγει γιά Λαύριο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.....και ήδη έχει επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του στο βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------


## sylver23

Λήψη με drone στα Μεστά της Χίου 
http://chiosin.gr/index.php/2014-04-...-08/7096-pigas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f9usVg3Fz4

----------


## pantelis2009

Που πάει το πλοίο και έχει τέτοια πορεία???????

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποια στιγμή σταματά να εκπέμπει το AIS του αλλά πρέπει να έφτασε κοντά στη Σαμοθράκη για να στρίψει και να να φτάσει πριν λίγο στη Λήμνο. Όσοι ήταν μέσα ....θα πέρασαν καλά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάποια ρεπόρτερ στη Λήμνο είπε ότι ερχόταν από ...Πειραιά.
Από ενημέρωση σκίζουμε!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να λέμε τώρα, _απίστευτη ομορφιά_ !!! RESPECT !!!

----------


## antonis01

> Τι να λέμε τώρα, _απίστευτη ομορφιά_ !!! RESPECT !!!


φανταστική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 5 έως τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου 2018 θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά ....αλλά από τις 16/01 έως τις 25/01/2018.

----------


## thanos75

> Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Πειραιά ....αλλά από τις 16/01 έως τις 25/01/2018.


Κατά το διάστημα αυτό θα αντικατασταθεί στα  δρομολόγια του από το Νήσος Χίος

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αναχώρησε το πρωί από το Λαύριο και ήδη βρίσκεται δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ξεκούραση για το καμάρι του Αιγαίου μετά από μία γεμάτη και απροβλημάτιστη χρονιά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.....και απο χθες το μεσημέρι, στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο περναει τωρα το Κοκκινο Φαναρι και κατευθυνεται προς την Δεξαμενη Βασιλειαδη συνοδεια των Ρ/Κ ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και ΑΤΛΑΣ

----------


## pantelis2009

Παράταση στο δεξαμενισμό του έως 04/02/2018 πήρε το πλοίο.

----------


## threshtox

Φωτορεπορτάζζζζ..

DSC_1142.jpgDSC_1169.jpgDSC_1210.jpgDSC_1255.jpgDSC_1271.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Φωτορεπορτάζζζζ..
> 
> DSC_1142.jpgDSC_1169.jpgDSC_1210.jpgDSC_1255.jpgDSC_1271.jpg


Ημουν και εγω εκει,περασα για τα φιλαράκια στον Ταξιάρχη, !!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικές φωτό φίλε μου threstox. Να πούμε ότι μετά τον σημερινό του αποδεξαμενισμό από του Βασιλειάδη, το πλοίο δεν επέστρεψε στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας αλλά συνοδεία ρυμουλκών έδεσε στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ραγε τελείωσε και με τα χαρτιά του και έφυγε για Λαύριο ή βγήκε δοκιμαστικό???

----------


## Ellinis

Σε δοκιμαστικό είχε βγει χθες. Κράτησε 1,5 ώρα, ανέπτυξε ταχύτητα έως 17,8 κόμβους και τώρα είναι πάλι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση και τα χαρτιά του το πλοίο και ήδη είναι στο Λαύριο για να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μάρτιος του 2009, και ο άρχοντας _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ_ εισέρχεται και δένει στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης.

DSCN2246.jpg__DSCN2254__.jpg
_Θεσσαλονίκη - Μάρτιος 2009_

----------


## tolaras

Το Εξπρες Πήγασος, σε μια στάση του στο λιμάνι της Μύρηνας στη Λήμνο την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε... Οι φωτο, είναι τραβηγμένες από το κατάστρωμα του Διαγόρα...

1.jpg2.jpg6.jpg10.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εξπρές Πήγασος πριν λίγο φωτογραφημένο στο Λαύριο. Καλή συνέχεια.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-77-08-09-2018-Λαύριο.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

"No news, good news" λένε, και ισχύει απόλυτα στην περίπτωση του άρχοντα ΠΗΓΑΣΟΥ, που τα τελευταία χρόνια ανεβοκατεβαίνει "χωρίς ανάσα" το Αιγαίο απροβλημάτιστα. Να το δούμε σε μία πανέμορφη λήψη του φίλου μας Νεκτάριου (npapad) στο Λαύριο _τον περασμένο Ιούνιο_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...9A%CE%98%CE%96 
> 
> Ανακοινώθηκε στη Διαύγεια οι αποφάσεις του Υπουργείου για τις επιδοτούμενες άγονες με τριετή διάρκεια.  Το πιο αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι μετά από κάμποσα χρόνια η Hellenic χάνει την άγονη από Λαύριο προς βόρειο Αιγαίο η οποία περνάει στα χέρια της Seajets με το Aqua Blue.


Για να δούμε τι επιφυλλάσει το μέλλον στο αγαπημένο πλοίο που όπως φαίνεται θα μείνει χωρίς γραμμή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να δούμε τι επιφυλλάσει το μέλλον στο αγαπημένο πλοίο που όπως φαίνεται θα μείνει χωρίς γραμμή.


Αγαπημένο πλοίο ιδιαίτερα γιά σένα αν κρίνω από το nickname.Αν αυτό αφορούσε κάποιον από τους  *Ιάπωνες βάπορες,πολύ θα λυπόμουν.
*Στη θέα των οποίων κ μόνο,χαζεύω λες κ τα βλέπω γιά πρώτη φορά!

----------


## thanos75

Ισως να ήταν μια λύση για τη γραμμή του Αγίου Κων/νου και των θεμάτων που υπήρχαν εκεί φέτος το καλοκαίρι όπως λέγαμε και στο thread της γραμμής των Σποράδων.  Τόσα χρόνια ήταν εκεί (και είχε μάλιστα και αγαπηθεί πολύ :Satellite: ). Πρσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα μπορούσε να βρε ρόλο και στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες ή ακόμα και στο Ιόνιο

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αυτό το πλοίο μ'αρέσει για το καλοκαίρι στο Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες. 
Τι ταχύπλοο και βλακείες....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αγαπημένο πλοίο ιδιαίτερα γιά σένα αν κρίνω από το nickname.


Το αγαπάω πολύ αυτό το πλοίο, μου αρέσει έστω και μόνο να το βλέπω, κι ας μην ταξιδεύω μαζί του. Όλα τα αγαπάω, τι να λέμε τώρα, μα πιότερο τα "παλιά", από τα παλιά φορτηγά με τα κρένια, τα παλιά μεγάλα υπερωκεάνεια, τα παλιά ρυμουλκά, μα αν έβαζα δύο φωτογραφίες πάνω από το γραφείο μου, η μία θα ήταν του ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ και η άλλη του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ.   




> Αν αυτό αφορούσε κάποιον από τους  *Ιάπωνες βάπορες,  πολύ θα λυπόμουν.


Και για τον Ιταλιάνο μας τον Πηγασάκο..... ούτε λίγη λύπη, ούτε λίγη συμπόνια, ούτε ένα δάκρυ στην άκρη των... ματιώνε ??? Τόση απονιά πιά, τόση ασπλαχνιά ωρέ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ???

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ε πηρε ο Ηλιοπουλος την αγονη απο Λαυριο....ας παρει τα ενδοκυκλαδικα....

----------


## lissos

Τί ωραίο πλοίο για Ρέθυμνο...!
(καλά ευσεβείς πόθοι...)  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## gpap2006

Τι ωραιο πλοιο για ενδοκυκλαδικα στη θεση του ζημιαρικου ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ή για Ιόνιο στη θεση του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το αγαπάω πολύ αυτό το πλοίο, μου αρέσει έστω και μόνο να το βλέπω, κι ας μην ταξιδεύω μαζί του. Όλα τα αγαπάω, τι να λέμε τώρα, μα πιότερο τα "παλιά", από τα παλιά φορτηγά με τα κρένια, τα παλιά μεγάλα υπερωκεάνεια, τα παλιά ρυμουλκά, μα αν έβαζα δύο φωτογραφίες πάνω από το γραφείο μου, η μία θα ήταν του ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ και η άλλη του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. 
> 
> 
> 
> Και για τον Ιταλιάνο μας τον Πηγασάκο..... ούτε λίγη λύπη, ούτε λίγη συμπόνια, ούτε ένα δάκρυ στην άκρη των... ματιώνε ??? Τόση απονιά πιά, τόση ασπλαχνιά ωρέ ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ???


Kαλός είναι,περί ορέξεως...κολοκυθόπιτα.Είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω μαζί του τότε που έκανε Δυτικές επί Βεντούρη.
Εμένα  μου αρέσουν τα παλιά φορτηγά με τις ΜΠΙΓΕΣ κ τα κρένια,τα φορτηγοποστάλια,τα υπερωκεάνεια,τα πολεμικά.

Πολύ στο μελό το έχεις ρίξει τελευταία φίλε ΕV,γιά σεναριογράφος παλιάς ελληνικής ταινίας κάνεις! :Friendly Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι ωραιο πλοιο για ενδοκυκλαδικα στη θεση του ζημιαρικου ΑΝΔΡΟΣ ή για Ιόνιο στη θεση του ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ


Είναι μεγάλο γιά ενδοκυκλαδικά.Γιά Ιόνιο συμφωνώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

EXPRESS PEGASUS. Φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Pegasus (Ventouris Ferries ). Πάτρα – Patras. Kαλοκαίρι – Summer 1994. Να αναφέρω βέβαια ότι είναι με την πρώτη του πλώρη πριν την πρόσκρουση στον Πάτροκλο. 

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-79-Georges-Pop-Pegasus-(Ventouris-Ferries-).-Πάτρα-–-Patras.-Kαλοκαίρι-&#8.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> EXPRESS PEGASUS. Φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Pegasus (Ventouris Ferries ). Πάτρα – Patras. Kαλοκαίρι – Summer 1994. Να αναφέρω βέβαια ότι είναι με την πρώτη του πλώρη πριν την πρόσκρουση στον Πάτροκλο. 
> 
> EXPRESS-PEGASUS-79-Georges-Pop-Pegasus-(Ventouris-Ferries-).-Πάτρα-–-Patras.-Kαλοκαίρι-&#8.jpg


Χάρμα ιδέσθαι !!! Με την πρώτη πλώρη του, 24 χρόνια νεότερος, σκέτος ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ (έστω και με κυπριακή σημαία) χωρίς ...express αηδίες, καταπληκτική-μαγική εικόνα !!!

Προσκυνώ αφέντη μου, προσκυνώ υποκλίνομαι και αποκαλύπτομαι.

----------


## Kostis cruise lines

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bil0Fd3LSg&t=123s

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Αγίου Ευστρατίου, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ” Ν.Π. 10415, ότι κρίνεται επισφαλής η προσέγγιση του στον οικείο λιμένα, λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή και ότι το πλοίο θα συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιό του για λιμένα Μύρινας.
Στο ανωτέρω πλοίο ανέμεναν προς αποβίβαση τρεις (03) επιβάτες, ενώ ακόμη τρεις (03) ανέμεναν προς επιβίβαση.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sparti

το Express Pegasus φωτογραφημενο τον νοεμβριο του 2017 κατα την αφιξη του στο λιμανι του Λαυριου

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 15 έως τις 18 Απριλίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εξπρές Πήγασος αφού ξεφόρτωσε στο Λαύριο, έφυγε και έρχεται στο ΝΜΔ για την ακινησία του και το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Εξπρές Πήγασος αφού ξεφόρτωσε στο Λαύριο, έφυγε και έρχεται στο ΝΜΔ για την ακινησία του και το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια.


Το Εξπρές Πήγασος πριν από λίγο μπαίνοντας στο ΝΜΔ για την ακινησία του.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-80-05-04-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Εξπρές Πήγασος στον Ν.Μ.Δ. για την ακινησία του και τη συντήρηση του.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-6-4-2019.jpg 

6-4-2019.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-18-4-2019-.jpg 
18-4-2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπήκε στη θέση του Δ/Ξ Καλλικράτης

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Εξπρές Πήγασος φωτογραφημένο πριν μια ώρα στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι ήδη η δεξαμενή γεμίζει για να βγει το πλοίο και να πάει στο ΝΜΔ για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες του, ενώ το Δ/Ξ Καλλικράτης που θα μπει είναι ήδη στη ράδα του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-82-20-04-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα το πρωί την ώρα που γέμιζε η δεξαμενή, μόνο τα ύφαλα βάφτηκαν και η υπόλοιπες εργασίες στον Ν.Μ.Δ θα συνεχιστούν.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-20-4-2019-02-.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ-20-4-2019-01-.jpg

20-4-2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Express Pegasus* έφυγε εχθές από το ΝΜΔ έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό και μετά πήγε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη. Εδώ σε μια φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-42-21-09-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Εξπρές Πήγασος* φωτογραφημένο προχθές στο *Λαύριο* πριν ακόμη δέσει, προερχόμενο από* Καβάλα - Λήμνο - ¶γιο Ευστράτιο*. Καλή συνέχεια.

EXPRESS-PEGASUS-86-19-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Καβάλας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ'' Ν.Π. 10415, ότι κατά τη προετιμασία απόπλου του από τον οικείο λιμένα, διαπιστώθηκε μηχανική βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή, ενώ θα εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο για Λήμνο, ¶γιο Ευστράτιο, Λαύριο, με εκατόν είκοσι τρεις  (123) επιβάτες.
  Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Καβάλας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του εν λόγω πλοίου, μέχρι την αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και την προσκόμιση βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοίας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.
 ΠΗΓΗ

*Πολλά ακούγονται για το αγαπημένο πλοίο Εξπρές Πήγασος, ελπίζω να μην βγουν αληθινά. Αν επιβεβαιωθούν ...τα ξανά λέμε.*

----------


## Amorgos66

...η βλάβη δε φαίνεται να είναι σοβαρή,μιας
και το πλοίο γύρισε αυτοδύναμα κ με ταχύτητα
γύρω στα 10ν.μ.ω. στο Λαύριο,προφανώς για
επιτόπου επισκευή...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...η βλάβη δε φαίνεται να είναι σοβαρή,μιας
> και το πλοίο γύρισε αυτοδύναμα κ με ταχύτητα
> γύρω στα 10ν.μ.ω. στο Λαύριο,προφανώς για
> επιτόπου επισκευή...


Φίλε με συγχωρείς αλλά αυτό το ν.μ.ω. δενταιριάζει σε Καραβολατρικό φόρουμ.Το σωστό είναι κόμβοι αλλά κ το κοινως λεγόμενο σκέτο μίλια,δεκτό.

----------


## Amorgos66

...το πλοίο έκανε σήμερα το μεσημέρι δοκιμαστικό 
και από αύριο μπαίνει κανονικά στα δρομολόγια του ...

----------


## npapad

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στις 29-5-2009 μαζί με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ.
Φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick
IMG_1690.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ύστερα από 8,5 χρόνια, ο φτερωτός Πήγασος επιστρέφει για λίγες εβδομάδες και πάλι στις Κυκλάδες!

Τότε είχε ναυλωθεί απ' την Ventouris Sea Lines για να αντικαταστήσει το Άγιος Γεώργιος στο πρόβλημα με τα πιστοποιητικά του Ρώσικου Νηογνώμονα. 

Τώρα έρχεται να αντικαταστήσει το Άρτεμις στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια για όλο τον μήνα Μάρτιο στα πλαίσια του δεύτερου σκέλους της ακινησίας του.

Ευχάριστα νέα λοιπόν, για ένα πλοίο, όπου έγραψε ιστορία και αγαπήθηκε ιδιαίτερα στα λιμάνια των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων!

----------


## thanos75

¶ραγε τί σκέψεις να κάνει η hsw για το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι, τώρα που την άγονη του Λαυρίου θα αναλάβει το aqua blue?

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο ήρθε για μία και μοναδική εμφάνιση στη Μυτιλήνη πριν λίγες εβδομάδες μεταφέροντας δυνάμεις των ΜΑΤ...
Το όλο σκυνικό φάνταζε να βγήκε από Χολυγουντιανή ταινία...
Το καράβι μετά τα μισά της διαδρομής έσβησε το AIS του, για να μην μπορεί κανείς να αντιληφθεί που θα δέσει τελικά... στο Σίγρι ή στη Μυτιλήνη...
Κατέπλευσε τελικά τα ξημερώματα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, με τα ΜΑΤ να βγαίνουν από μέσα σε σχηματισμό μάχης και επακολούθησαν ταραχές με τους κατοίκους...

----------


## sparti

Σε μια αναχώρηση του από το Λαύριο το 2017

----------


## sparti

Πριν καποια χρονια στο λιμανι του Αγιου Κωνσταντινου

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μια νέα σελίδα στην πλούσια καριέρα του αναμένεται να γράψει ο φτερωτός Πήγασος μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες, καλπάζοντας αυτή την φορά πάνω απ' τα νερά του Καρπάθιου.

Ο λόγος για την ανάληψη καθηκόντων στην νέα επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Ρόδος για το χρονικό διάστημα 5/8 - 27/9.
FB_IMG_1596278010252.jpg.afbb523c930217de0b17479f3d0a8334-1024x724.jpg
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως θα επαναληφθεί η παρουσία του στη γραμμή της Κασοκαρπαθίας και το προσεχές φθινόπωρο, καθώς η σύμβαση της BSF για την εξυπηρέτηση της Κάσου είναι 9μηνης διάρκειας (Φεβρουάριος - Οκτώβριος), ενώ το Πρέβελης έχει δηλώσει ήδη επισκευή - δεξαμενισμό για τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου (νομίζω φέτος περνάει special survey). Ίδωμεν....

----------


## thanos75

Σέ λίγο μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Σητείας και μάλλον ξεκινάει άμεσα το πρώτο του το δρομολόγιο. Να αναφέρω πως χθες έκανε και ένα απευθείας έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για Παρο (μάλλον για εξυπηρέτηση μεταφορικών)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πειραιάς- Πάρος 6,15 ώρες.Τόσο περίπου κάναμε με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ το1993!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πειραιάς-ΠΆΡΟΣ 6,15 ώρες,τόσο κάναμε με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ το 1993.

----------


## threshtox

> Πειραιάς-ΠΆΡΟΣ 6,15 ώρες,τόσο κάναμε με το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ το 1993.



Αχ, τι μου θύμησες τώρα. Παίζει να είναι μερικά από τα ωραιότερα ταξίδια που θυμάμαι, κάμποσα με Αγούδημο.
Αρκεί να μη βιαζόσουν. Απόλαυση..

----------


## rafina-lines

Εντάξει, ρε παιδιά, ένα δρομολόγιο έκανε το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ για Πάρο, καθώς κατέβαινε για τη γραμμή του... Και μάλιστα με φορτηγά. Δε σημαίνει ότι έπεσε η ταχύτητα της γραμμής σε επίπεδα '93. Ούτε το πλοίο θα κάνει καθημερινά Παροναξία. Ηρεμήστε λιγάκι...  :Smile:

----------


## thanos75

Αειθαλής, κομψός και πάντα καραβολατρικος κ αγαπημένος ο Πήγασος. Μακάρι να τα πάει καλά στην καινούρια του γραμμή. Πάντως η Κασοκαρπαθια νομίζω πως χρειάζεται και καλύτερες συνδέσεις με Πειραιά (Π.χ έστω 1 φορά την εβδομάδα δεν θα ήταν κακό ένα δρομολόγιο Πειραιας- Σαντορίνη- Ανάφη- Κάσος- Καρπαθος- Ρόδος, το οποίο να μπορεί να είναι στην Καρπαθο σε 14- 15 ώρες)

----------


## sparti

Δυο φωτογραφιες την ημερα που ετοιμαζοταν στο Πειραια

----------


## nikolasher

Δεν βλεπω τον σκοπο της γραμμης αυτης με τετοια συχνοτητα οταν εχει την  Σητεια σαν λιμανι αφετηριας. ισος το ηρακλειο θα ηταν καλυτερο αν και ποιο μακρια με ωρα αναχωρισης λιγο μετα την ωρα αφιξης  των πλοιων της κοινοπραξιας , ετσι ωστε να εχει συνδεση με πειραια με ενα εισητηριο και μια λογικη. η Σητεις ειναι μια μικρη πολη και δεν εχει ακτοπλοικη συνδεση με πειραια παρα μονο  με το Πρεβελις το οποιο συνεχιζει για κασο καρπαθο
. η λογικη ηρακλειο πειραιας 8 μισι ωρες μια ωρα αναμονη και  περιπου 5,5 ωρες για κασο  (με ταχυτητα 16 κομβων) + αλλη 1 ωρα και 45 λεπτα οπως την δινει το προγραμμα του πλοιου συνολο πειραια καρπαθο συνολο περιπυ 17 ωρες  οταν το μπλου σταρ χιος κανει 20 ωρες και 15  λεπτα μια φορα την εβδομαδα και το Πρεβελης η 20 ωρες και 35  λεπτα η  26 ωρες και 15 λεπτα. Νομιζω θα ηταν  καλυτερο το αποτελεσμα . 
το πλοιο αυτο εχει  κανει ολο το αιγαιο σε δυσκολες θαλασσες χειμωνα καλοκαιρι και σε γενικες γραμμες χωρις να ακουστει αρα  οι δυνατοτητες υπαρχουν

----------


## karavofanatikos

Απ' τις 11/8 το Εξπρές Πήγασος σε κάθε δρομολόγιο, εξυπηρετεί πλέον και το όμορφο νησί της Χάλκης. Έτσι, τα δρομολόγια διαμορφώνονται πλέον ως εξής:

Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή: Σητεία (10:00) - Κάσος (13:00 - 13:20) - Κάρπαθος (15:10 - 15:30) - Χάλκη (18:45 - 19:05) - Ρόδος (21:20)

Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Κυριακή: Ρόδος (11:00) - Χάλκη (13:15 - 13:35) - Κάρπαθος (16:50 - 17:10) - Κάσος (19:00 - 19:20) - Σητεία (22:20)

----------


## thanos75

> Απ' τις 11/8 το Εξπρές Πήγασος σε κάθε δρομολόγιο, εξυπηρετεί πλέον και το όμορφο νησί της Χάλκης. Έτσι, τα δρομολόγια διαμορφώνονται πλέον ως εξής:
> 
> Δευτέρα - Τετάρτη - Παρασκευή: Σητεία (10:00) - Κάσος (13:00 - 13:20) - Κάρπαθος (15:10 - 15:30) - Χάλκη (18:45 - 19:05) - Ρόδος (21:20)
> 
> Τρίτη - Πέμπτη - Κυριακή: Ρόδος (11:00) - Χάλκη (13:15 - 13:35) - Κάρπαθος (16:50 - 17:10) - Κάσος (19:00 - 19:20) - Σητεία (22:20)


Ανεξαρτήτως επιβατικής κίνησης, νομίζω πως αυτή τη στιγμή το Σητεία-Ρόδος (ή και το ανάποδο) και με την Χάλκη μέσα είναι μία από τις πιο ωραίες καραβολατρικές διαδρομές που μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει.  Είναι που είναι καραβολατρικός ο Πήγασος, είναι και η διαδρομή που γίνεται όλη σχεδόν στο φως της ημέρας (κάτι που στον Πήγασος συμβαίνει μόνο σε ορισμένα σκέλη του δρομολογίου του)

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο λιμάνι της Κάσου παραμένει δεμένο το Εξπρές Πήγασος απ' το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας 24/8, ύστερα απ' την αβαρία που υπέστη στο σκέλος του δρομολογίου Σητεία - Κάσος, βρίσκοντας σε αβαθή της νήσου Αρμάθια. Στο πλοίο προκλήθηκε ρήγμα και ελεγχόμενη εισροή υδάτων με μικρή κλίση. 

Το πλοίο απ' ότι φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα στη δεξαμενή για την επισκευή της αβαρίας και γι' αυτό η εταιρεία απ' την Δευτέρα 31/8 επιστρατεύει εσπευσμένα το Hellenic Highspeed! Ας ευχηθούμε καλή τύχη στο ταχύπλοο στα δύσκολα νερά του Καρπάθιου.

----------


## thanos75

> Στο λιμάνι της Κάσου παραμένει δεμένο το Εξπρές Πήγασος απ' το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας 24/8, ύστερα απ' την αβαρία που υπέστη στο σκέλος του δρομολογίου Σητεία - Κάσος, βρίσκοντας σε αβαθή της νήσου Αρμάθια. Στο πλοίο προκλήθηκε ρήγμα και ελεγχόμενη εισροή υδάτων με μικρή κλίση. 
> 
> Το πλοίο απ' ότι φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα στη δεξαμενή για την επισκευή της αβαρίας και γι' αυτό η εταιρεία απ' την Δευτέρα 31/8 επιστρατεύει εσπευσμένα το Hellenic Highspeed! Ας ευχηθούμε καλή τύχη στο ταχύπλοο στα δύσκολα νερά του Καρπάθιου.


Πράγματι ξεκινάει αυτή τη Δευτέρα με ώρα αναχώηρησης μάλιστα από τους λιμένες αναχώρησης (Σητεία-Ρόδος) στις 12.00 και άφιξη στο τελευταίο λιμάνι στις 18.45! Θα το πηγαίνουν με ταχύτητες ταχυπλόου.  Ενδιαφέρον εγχείρημα για τα μάλλον άγρια νερά του Καρπαθίου

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Πράγματι ξεκινάει αυτή τη Δευτέρα με ώρα αναχώηρησης μάλιστα από τους λιμένες αναχώρησης (Σητεία-Ρόδος) στις 12.00 και άφιξη στο τελευταίο λιμάνι στις 18.45! Θα το πηγαίνουν με ταχύτητες ταχυπλόου.  Ενδιαφέρον εγχείρημα για τα μάλλον άγρια νερά του Καρπαθίου


Πράγματι ξεκίνησε στις 2020-08-29 09:30 από τον Πειραιά για την Ρόδο όπου αναμένεται στις 21:00 δηλ. 11:30 ώρες, μέση ταχύτητα 21 κόμβοι.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το EXPRESS PEGASUS έφυγε χθές 2020-09-03 15:43 από την Κάσο για Πέραμα όπου αναμένεται στις 2020-09-04 19:00. Κινείται με 9.5κ.
 Ήδη βρίσκεται βόρεια του Αγ.Γεωργίου.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το EXPRESS PEGASUS έφυγε χθές 2020-09-03 15:43 από την Κάσο για Πέραμα όπου αναμένεται στις 2020-09-04 19:00. Κινείται με 9.5κ.
>  Ήδη βρίσκεται βόρεια του Αγ.Γεωργίου.


Να προσθέσω ότι το συνόδευε το ρυμουλκό της Σούδας CAPTAIN DIMITRIS.

----------


## sparti

Ακουστηκε οτι το πλοιο συντομα θα παει σε ντανα στην ελευσινα

----------


## thanos75

> Ακουστηκε οτι το πλοιο συντομα θα παει σε ντανα στην ελευσινα


Κοινώς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει 😔

----------


## karavofanatikos

Άσχημα νέα για τον φτερωτό Πήγασο, καθώς σβήστηκαν απ' τις μπάντες και τις τσιμινιέρες τα σινιάλα της HSW και σύντομα θα οδηγηθεί για διάλυση.

Εκτός απ' το αβέβαιο μέλλον της ακτοπλοΐας λόγω της πανδημίας, καθοριστικό ρόλο για τον παροπλισμό και την περαιτέρω απαξίωση του πλοίου, έπαιξε η περσινή πρόσκρουση ανοιχτά της Κάσου και οι εκτεταμένες ζημιές που υπέστη στα ύφαλα.

Ήταν  πράγματι τόσο ασύμφορη η επισκευή του; Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, το πλοίο δεν  πρέπει να έχει χτυπήσει προπέλες - αξονικά, καθώς ακόμη και μετά την  πρόσκρουση στα Αρμάθια και μέχρι να φτάσει στην Κάσο, έπλεε με 15 κόμβους,  πράγμα που δηλώνει ότι δεν είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στα αξονικά. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος, αν  κάποιος έχει πληροφόρηση για την έκταση που είχε η αβαρία, ας μας πληροφορήσει.

Βέβαια  απ' την άλλη το υπουργείο προκηρύσσει ένα σωρό άγονες που θα μπορούσε  κάλλιστα να "χτυπήσει" ο Πήγασος μία απ' αυτές τις γραμμές.

Μια τελευταία σκέψη είναι ότι ίσως η Attica βρήκε την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία, ώστε να ξεμπερδεύει  με αναχρονιστικά πλοία που δεν ταιριάζουν στο προφίλ της. Κρίμα...

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Άσχημα νέα για τον φτερωτό Πήγασο, καθώς σβήστηκαν απ' τις μπάντες και τις τσιμινιέρες τα σινιάλα της HSW και σύντομα θα οδηγηθεί για διάλυση.
> 
> Εκτός απ' το αβέβαιο μέλλον της ακτοπλοΐας λόγω της πανδημίας, καθοριστικό ρόλο για τον παροπλισμό και την περαιτέρω απαξίωση του πλοίου, έπαιξε η περσινή πρόσκρουση ανοιχτά της Κάσου και οι εκτεταμένες ζημιές που υπέστη στα ύφαλα.
> 
> Ήταν  πράγματι τόσο ασύμφορη η επισκευή του; Απ' όσο θυμάμαι, το πλοίο δεν  πρέπει να έχει χτυπήσει προπέλες - αξονικά, καθώς ακόμη και μετά την  πρόσκρουση στα Αρμάθια και μέχρι να φτάσει στην Κάσο, έπλεε με 15 κόμβους,  πράγμα που δηλώνει ότι δεν είχε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στα αξονικά. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος, αν  κάποιος έχει πληροφόρηση για την έκταση που είχε η αβαρία, ας μας πληροφορήσει.
> 
> Βέβαια  απ' την άλλη το υπουργείο προκηρύσσει ένα σωρό άγονες που θα μπορούσε  κάλλιστα να "χτυπήσει" ο Πήγασος μία απ' αυτές τις γραμμές.
> 
> Μια τελευταία σκέψη είναι ότι ίσως η Attica βρήκε την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία, ώστε να ξεμπερδεύει  με αναχρονιστικά πλοία που δεν ταιριάζουν στο προφίλ της. Κρίμα...


 Με 500$ ο τονος...
.συμφερει..

----------


## Joyrider

Μου άρεσε το σουλούπι του όταν είχε έρθει στην Ελλάδα, το θυμάμαι και έντονα από το ατύχημα που είχε και τον θάνατο από τραυματισμό του πατέρα του Γονίδη.

Το ταξίδεψα δυο φορές το 2018 για να επισκεφτώ τον γιό μου όταν υπηρετούσε στη Λήμνο, και δεν μπορώ να πω πως ήταν ευχάριστη εμπειρία, χωρίς καμπίνα αφού δεν υπήρχαν, και οι λιγοστές ήταν ήδη κλεισμένες, με εντονότατη τη μυρωδιά πετρελαίου στην αεροπορικές στην πρύμη μου άφησε πολύ κακή εντύπωση γι' αυτό το θυμάμαι ακόμα. Δεν θα μου λείψει καθόλου.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάθε τέλος του έτους, έχοντας ποιά εικόνα που πάει να κλείσει ο ισολογισμός τους, οι εταιρίες (είτε εισηγμένες, είτε με δάνεια) που βλέπουν να μην κλείνουν με ικανοποιητικό αποτελέσμα προσπαθούν να βελτιώσουν την καθαρή τους θέση. Για αυτό προτιμούν να πάει για σκραπ το πλοίο και να βελτιώσουν τους οικονομικούς τους δείκτες παρά να το επισκευάσουν για να δουλέψει του χρόνου και να φέρει μεσοπρόθεσμα χρήματα.

----------


## thanos75

Το είχα ταξιδέψει και εγώ κάποτε το "μακρινό 2012" από ¶γιο Κων/ο προς Σκόπελο...όμορφο και καραβολατρικό σκαρί και εξίσου ωραίο και το ταξίδι που είχα κάνει.  Μετασκευάστηκε και προσαρμόστηκε σε απαιτήσεις γραμμών ουκ ολίγες φορές στη ζωή του.  Το τέλος του όμως κάπως "άδοξο" και "απότομο", αν και ευτυχώς όχι πρόωρο....

----------


## sparti

Γυρναω δεκα χρονια πισω φωτογραφημενο στον Αγιο Κωνσταντινο και η δευτερη στη Σκιαθο

----------


## Amorgos66

Καλό ταξίδι Πήγασε...!!
https://www.kavalapost.gr/oikonomia/...i-fotografies/

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αργά χθες βράδυ ξεκίνησε ρυμουλκούμενο ως Πήγασος Χ για το τελευταίο ταξίδι με τελικό προορισμό τα διαλυτήρια της Aliaga. Αντίο αγαπημένε "φτερωτέ Πήγασε"....

----------


## esperos

> Αργά χθες βράδυ ξεκίνησε ρυμουλκούμενο ως Πήγασος Χ για το τελευταίο ταξίδι με τελικό προορισμό τα διαλυτήρια της Aliaga. Αντίο αγαπημένε "φτερωτέ Πήγασε"....


Θα μας λείψει.


ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ (2).jpg

----------


## akaluptos

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία φίλε esperos!
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είχε περάσει και από Ηγουμενίτσα ως Πήγασος..

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1994 ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή Πάτρα - Μπάρι κα τέλος της χρονιάς έκανε Ηγουμενίτσα - Δυρράχιο - Μπάρι. Την επόμενη χρονιά κόπηκε το Δυρράχιο και το 1996 ήρθε στο Αιγαίο...

----------


## tolaras

Καλημέρα με δυο φωτο από το Εξπρες Πήγασος, πλέον Πήγασος, καθώς ρυμουλκείται για να βγει στην παραλία του Αλιάγα...
https://www.instagram.com/p/CXkhKkyIpUy/?hl=el

Πηγή: https://www.instagram.com/captainselim/?hl=el

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα με δυο φωτο από το Εξπρες Πήγασος, πλέον Πήγασος, καθώς ρυμουλκείται για να βγει στην παραλία του Αλιάγα...
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CXkhKkyIpUy/?hl=el
> 
> Πηγή: https://www.instagram.com/captainselim/?hl=el


Το τελευταίο όνομα ήταν PEGASUS X με ξένη σημαία.

----------


## tolaras

> Το τελευταίο όνομα ήταν PEGASUS X με ξένη σημαία.


Οφείλω να πω πως δεν ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι... Είχα ακούσει ότι είχε πουληθεί για σκραπ, αλλά δεν το είχα ψάξει το θέμα... Τη φωτο τη βρήκα δυο μήνες πριν περίπου, καθώς χάζευα στο ινσταγκραμ... και αποφάσισα να την ανεβάσω εδώ...
Όσον αφορά το τελευταίο όνομα του πλοίου, το πήρα από τη δημοσίευση του ίδιου του φωτογράφου, άρα είτε δεν το ανέβασε σωστά, είτε εγώ δεν είδα σωστά και το ανέβασα λάθος... Όσον αφορά τη σημαία, συνήθως έτσι γίνεται. Όταν είναι να αναχωρήσουν για το διαλυτήριο τα πλοία, ανεβάζουν σημαία ευκαιρίας, συνήθως κάποιας χώρας της Αφρικής ή κάτι τέτοιο...

Γνωρίζει κανείς επ' ακριβώς το λόγο της προτίμησης στην επιλογή τέτοιων σημαιών για το τελευταίο ταξίδι??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οφείλω να πω πως δεν ασχολήθηκα με το συγκεκριμένο βαπόρι... Είχα ακούσει ότι είχε πουληθεί για σκραπ, αλλά δεν το είχα ψάξει το θέμα... Τη φωτο τη βρήκα δυο μήνες πριν περίπου, καθώς χάζευα στο ινσταγκραμ... και αποφάσισα να την ανεβάσω εδώ...
> Όσον αφορά το τελευταίο όνομα του πλοίου, το πήρα από τη δημοσίευση του ίδιου του φωτογράφου, άρα είτε δεν το ανέβασε σωστά, είτε εγώ δεν είδα σωστά και το ανέβασα λάθος... Όσον αφορά τη σημαία, συνήθως έτσι γίνεται. Όταν είναι να αναχωρήσουν για το διαλυτήριο τα πλοία, ανεβάζουν σημαία ευκαιρίας, συνήθως κάποιας χώρας της Αφρικής ή κάτι τέτοιο...
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς επ' ακριβώς το λόγο της προτίμησης στην επιλογή τέτοιων σημαιών για το τελευταίο ταξίδι??


H πιό συνηθισμένη σημαία που βάζουν είναι Τόγκο  Όσο πιό ξεφτίλα τόσο λιγότερες απαιτήσεις από θέματα ασφάλειας.

----------


## Zakynthos

Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μεταφέρουν το θέμα του στα 1990+ γιατί έχει πάει για διάλυση εδώ και 1 χρόνο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μεταφέρουν το θέμα του στα 1990+ γιατί έχει πάει για διάλυση εδώ και 1 χρόνο.


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ το μεταφέραμε.

----------

